# Disney Enchanted Tales



## AJ1983

Anyone else playing? I only know of it thanks to a poster in the Magic Kingdoms Tips thread, and enjoying it so far.


----------



## AJ1983

Anyone? Or is it just me? Lol


----------



## Cnlou

AJ1983 said:


> Anyone? Or is it just me? Lol


i am! I also came from the magic kingdoms thread. I'm glad I found your post. I've really enjoyed reading the other posts on MK and I've been wondering what other people are thinking about ET app.


----------



## AJ1983

I am currently at Level 12, waiting to welcome LeFou and another character (can't rememner offhand who).


----------



## Cnlou

AJ1983 said:


> I am currently at Level 12, waiting to welcome LeFou and another character (can't rememner offhand who).


That is exactly where I am. I just hit level 12 tonight. I am liking it. The part of waiting to make money tends to drag a bit but I really like the daily challenges and mini goals they have. 
I sill like MK better but I think it is nice to have the change in games. When one bores me I can go to the other. 
I am not liking how there isn't a whole lot of room to place things. 
I started with beauty and the beast then went with frozen. Trying to figure out a place to put beast's castle was a little rough and is now impeding on my frozen part of town. I can't wait to hit 13 to open more areas up.


----------



## AJ1983

I bit the bullet and used diamonds to open two peices of land which allowed me to place Beast's castle and spread out my BATB section better. One thing I like about this game over MK is the flexability with placement of buildings/objects.


----------



## liljc

I started playing this one too starting on day 1 when the game came out.  Since I constantly seem to be out of things to upgrade on the Disney Magic Kingdoms game I decided to give this a try.  It's a lot like the DMK, but in some ways better in other ways not as good.  I put a lot of time into this game early on and progressed pretty far.  I'm level 19.  I started with the Frozen story and it looks like I'm done with the quests for that one.  I've also gotten pretty far along in the Beauty in the Beast story.  I'm currently trying to welcome the Baker and working on the last items for Gaston's formal outfit.  Those bow ties are extremely hard to get to drop.   One nice tip for collecting coins fast it if you are logged on and playing for long stretches is to add Rapunzel so that you can just keep having her read books for 2 minutes.  The game gives a high amount of coins and stars for that short of a task helping you accumulate faster.


----------



## Lady Libra

I downloaded the game yesterday and am currently level 6. Started with Beauty and the Beast and then Tangled. 

I adore the art style; it's just so cute and adorable that it makes me smile. I wish there was some kind of on-line save file, though, since I don't like the idea of losing all progress if something happens to my phone.


----------



## Disney Khi

I started just a few days ago. I think the game is really cute! I started with Beauty and the Beast then did Frozen. I'm at level 9. I finally got enough coins to add Phillipe's stable, and I'm now trying to welcome him. I have the quests to add the Arendelle library and the tailor, but it's going to take me a while to get over 9,000 coins! I like the daily quests in the chests. I play MK, too, but I'm starting to get bored with it, so I like having a new game to play.


----------



## Lady Libra

I'm close to giving up on this game.  As much as I adore the game, I don't like how certain things are tied to your level. That's one thing DMK does better. Granted, it can be frustrating having to send your characters several times on the same mission because an item just won't drop, but you don't have to wait to reach a certain level to unlock something. I finally reached level 9 this morning after having been stuck for a few days with Mother Gothel because I needed to build the guard tower (for which I needed to be level 9). It's a nice change from DMK and I'll continue playing for at least another week, but it's not something I see myself doing long-term (unless suddenly things get easier or faster; wait and see!).


----------



## ImDMous

I'm on level 10, waiting got 11 to get the Arendelle chapel.  Cogsworth and Maurice are getting to know one another, for 6 hours?!!?


----------



## liljc

Lady Libra said:


> I'm close to giving up on this game.  As much as I adore the game, I don't like how certain things are tied to your level. That's one thing DMK does better. Granted, it can be frustrating having to send your characters several times on the same mission because an item just won't drop, but you don't have to wait to reach a certain level to unlock something. I finally reached level 9 this morning after having been stuck for a few days with Mother Gothel because I needed to build the guard tower (for which I needed to be level 9). It's a nice change from DMK and I'll continue playing for at least another week, but it's not something I see myself doing long-term (unless suddenly things get easier or faster; wait and see!).



Just a heads up .. level 20 is the max.  They currently don't let you level up after level 20.  I personally don't remember being stopped in the game waiting to level up.  I do remember being slowed down though by not having enough coins to acquire the next decor or building needed to move forward in my quests quite often.  I don't mind being stalled and having to accumulate coins to move forward.  There has to be something that challenges you to keep progressing.  Some of the tasks can be kind of long and some of the low chance items can be hard to get to drop (like the bow ties for Gaston's formal outfit and the sliver trays to welcome the baker) but when you consider that you only need to find the items 1 time to welcome the character it's hard to complain.  It's not like on DMK where you have to keep finding the same items for the same characters for weeks in order to level them up too.   I finished my last quest for the Beauty & the Beast story line today.  Now I just have to work my way through the Tangled story which is going pretty quickly so far.


----------



## figment_jii

liljc said:


> Just a heads up .. level 20 is the max.


They must be planning on increasing the max level pretty soon (hopefully) because there are some square on the blanket that say I need to be at Level 40 before I can unlock them. 

I've found the game to be cute, but a little slow (as others have said) and kind of random.  I do wish that we could rotate buildings and that there was a bit more space.  I'm already space limited in the game and it's making it kind of slow/hard to progress in the game.

The item drop rates are tough for some things.  I've been trying to get the item for Hans' Formal Attire that comes from Anna (it looks like a cone) and none will drop.  I've collected everything else, but that one just won't drop.  I'm actually at the point where I'm wondering if there is a glitch with it...


----------



## Cnlou

Am I not seeing it, or is there not a way to delete an object to make room for others. I have two spooky trees and I don't want them. Can I delete them?


----------



## Lady Libra

And I'm stuck again.  Though "stuck" might not be the correct word. Thing is that this morning I got a mission to build something for which I need to be level 10. I'm currently level 9 and 1/4th or something. Which, okay, so my goal is to reach level 10 then. Except that now I got another mission to build something for which I need to be level 11. And that seriously makes me wonder if I'm not playing the game correctly or what.  I try to do a maximum of the quests (including the daily ones) but my level just goes up so slowly. I don't mind having to save money to buy something, as long as I can actually buy it and know what it costs. I have no idea how much money I'll need for the things the game wants me to build. 

Ah well, I guess I'm just too used to how DMK works. 

That being said, the game is beautiful. I built Beast's Castle and it looks amazing. I also love the characters' animations (like Belle reading to the sheep or playing hopscotch! ). As well as the sounds the buildings make when you tap on them. There's just so much detail in this game. 

Anyway, maybe things will go a little quicker and easier if I finally manage to unlock Conli, for which I still need one item. Because more characters = more coins and stars, right?


----------



## liljc

Lady Libra said:


> Anyway, maybe things will go a little quicker and easier if I finally manage to unlock Conli, for which I still need one item. Because more characters = more coins and stars, right?



Conli?  So you started the Tangled story already?  I saved that for 3rd.  I started with frozen then went to beauty and the beast.  That is why you are getting asked to level up first is because you are doing the more advanced story ahead of the earlier stories.


----------



## liljc

Cnlou said:


> Am I not seeing it, or is there not a way to delete an object to make room for others. I have two spooky trees and I don't want them. Can I delete them?



No I don't think they have any kind of storage feature.  It looks like once you place an item there is no way to remove it from the map after that.


----------



## Cnlou

Lady Libra said:


> And I'm stuck again.  Though "stuck" might not be the correct word.



I noticed the same thing. I open up quests when I haven't hit that level yet. I've been saving money while waiting to level. I think the higher you go in leveling up it seems to get harder To wait for the next quest. Just like in DMK, the waiting game has been teaching me a lot of patience.
 I have all 3 stories opened right now. I started with beauty and the beast and I'm trying to stay focused on that one. I did frozen second and I'm working through that a little slower. Then tangled was the last and I'm not spending money on those yet. I'm on level 14. Hopefully once I level up a few more then I won't have to wait for tangled.


----------



## liljc

I see they lowered the cost of everything today.  They must have felt they were losing too many players because the came wasn't moving fast enough for them.


----------



## Tanaya Williams

liljc said:


> I see they lowered the cost of everything today.  They must have felt they were losing too many players because the came wasn't moving fast enough for them.



I noticed that as well. I was beginning to get frustrated with the grind, now I have noticed I am at max level (20) with items not available until levels 21-26. I have completed both B&tB and Tangled but wish for more content and characters. No beast, really?

I enjoy the game, I hope they add more content soon. I seldom (basically never) play games since having kids (former WoW addict) this one has been so much fun to share in with my girls (ages 5 & 7).

Is there any information out there as to when the next "expansion" is?


----------



## liljc

Tanaya Williams said:


> Is there any information out there as to when the next "expansion" is?



I've been stuck at level 20 for a while.  Just today I finished the last possible quest that I could do.   I have done all of the quests for all 3 stories that can be completed without advancing to level 21 so I hope they do the next update/expansion soon.  Until then there are a lot of decorations I can still purchase and add to the map.  I'll just use the time from now until the expansion to buy the rest of the decorations then I guess I'll just be accumulating coins and diamonds after that.


----------



## Tanaya Williams

The new Harvest Festival update is cute. I am disappointed to see they nerfed a few characters gold/star earning ability. Repunzel got hit the hardest. They reduced the 2 minute reading reward from 28g/7xp (stars) to 4g/2xp. They also returned the cost of items to their previous level.


----------



## Cnlou

Tanaya Williams said:


> The new Harvest Festival update is cute. I am disappointed to see they nerfed a few characters gold/star earning ability. Repunzel got hit the hardest. They reduced the 2 minute reading reward from 28g/7xp (stars) to 4g/2xp. They also returned the cost of items to their previous level.


I think I'm liking the new update. Even though coins and ex have been adjusted I think it is a good change. 
I was getting bored with the old game and I think the new fall event allows me to keep going with saving for new/cheaper buildings with leaves and being able to focus on something else other than the high costs of the new buildings I have to save up to buy with coins.


----------



## Tanaya Williams

Cnlou said:


> I think I'm liking the new update. Even though coins and ex have been adjusted I think it is a good change.
> I was getting bored with the old game and I think the new fall event allows me to keep going with saving for new/cheaper buildings with leaves and being able to focus on something else other than the high costs of the new buildings I have to save up to buy with coins.


I am really enjoying it too. The new buildings are a huge bonus with their ability to generate gold after the event. I am excited to see if they have anything in store for the winter/Christmas season.


----------



## Cnlou

I did just notice a glitch. I just bought the confectioners stand for frOzen and while it was waiting to build (takes 2 hours) I had a glitch where I couldn't see the blanket and I saw only the outside of the bed. I could still set characters to go and do things but it looked strange. After the shop was finished the game went back to normal. So FYI: stay patient if it happens to
You


----------



## Karin1984

I just reached level 20 today and it never occured to me that could be the last (for now) especially with already displaying what you can buy from a certain level. Also the Space on the blanket goes up to level 40....

I skipped most of the Harvest things as I needed coins more, plus the chances of getting lollipops was too small, especially as you have to invest 8 hours into it. 

Overall I liked the game, but it's a bit of a downer knowing I cant continue after this. I think a few more days to finish the last few quests. I hope that with an expansion. I had expected the Beast to be in this story. He's more part of the story than the Bishop in Frozen or the Shorty in Tangled.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> I just reached level 20 today and it never occured to me that could be the last (for now) especially with already displaying what you can buy from a certain level. Also the Space on the blanket goes up to level 40....
> 
> I skipped most of the Harvest things as I needed coins more, plus the chances of getting lollipops was too small, especially as you have to invest 8 hours into it.
> 
> Overall I liked the game, but it's a bit of a downer knowing I cant continue after this. I think a few more days to finish the last few quests. I hope that with an expansion. I had expected the Beast to be in this story. He's more part of the story than the Bishop in Frozen or the Shorty in Tangled.



I've been stuck at 20 for a while.  I'm sure they will be doing an update at some point that will open up the next levels and make those other Tangled items available to purchase.   

I ended up focusing everybody on the fall event since I had finished welcoming all of the available characters by then and managed to get all the masks by halfway through the event.

Since then I've just been accumulating currency and buying all of the available items to add to my map.  I now own everything except for a few of the diamond items.

At this point I have nothing left to do but to just keep building up coins for the next update so that I can start buying the new items right away as they become available.


----------



## Cnlou

liljc said:


> I've been stuck at 20 for a while.  I'm sure they will be doing an update at some point that will open up the next levels and make those other Tangled items available to purchase.
> 
> I ended up focusing everybody on the fall event since I had finished welcoming all of the available characters by then and managed to get all the masks by halfway through the event.
> 
> Since then I've just been accumulating currency and buying all of the available items to add to my map.  I now own everything except for a few of the diamond items.
> 
> At this point I have nothing left to do but to just keep building up coins for the next update so that I can start buying the new items right away as they become available.


How many masks are there?  I got all three princesses and Maurice but does everyone get a mask at some point in the event?


----------



## liljc

Cnlou said:


> How many masks are there?  I got all three princesses and Maurice but does everyone get a mask at some point in the event?



Not all characters have masks.  The characters that have masks are Anna, Duke of Weselton, Belle, Maurice, Rapunzel, and Flynn


----------



## liljc

wow huge update today... now i wish i had saved more coins instead of buying up everything possible


----------



## AJ1983

liljc said:


> wow huge update today... now i wish i had saved more coins instead of buying up everything possible



Whats the update?


----------



## Cnlou

liljc said:


> Not all characters have masks.  The characters that have masks are Anna, Duke of Weselton, Belle, Maurice, Rapunzel, and Flynn


Thank you. I was able to get all but Flynn.


----------



## liljc

AJ1983 said:


> Whats the update?



They finally let you go past level 20 which opened up a bunch of new quests and some new land and a lot of new buildings and decorations that you can buy and add to the map.


----------



## Karin1984

But the amounts of coins needed! 36k for the art gallery with Beast or 65k (!) For the dungeon in Tangled...

What do you do, save for the big ones first or all the 'little' ones?

My next quest needs the dungeon, and not the gallery but I also still have to buy the waterfall and in level 22 something for the Duke in Frozen... what to do!


----------



## bluekirty

I started playing this right away, but have kind of stopped.  Kind of the same frustrations I've read already.  I'm going to try picking it up again.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> But the amounts of coins needed! 36k for the art gallery with Beast or 65k (!) For the dungeon in Tangled...
> 
> What do you do, save for the big ones first or all the 'little' ones?
> 
> My next quest needs the dungeon, and not the gallery but I also still have to buy the waterfall and in level 22 something for the Duke in Frozen... what to do!




It won't let me touch the dungeon until i get to level 28 and the art gallery isn't available to me until level 25.    That's odd that they make different things available to different people at different levels.    Probably because I started the Frozen book first?  I've had all the Frozen stuff finished now for a while.

I usually try to get the stuff that welcomes a new character first then buildings as my second priority then the decorations needed to continue on with the quests reason being that buildings and people = more coins.

I'm at level 22 now and since the update I added the Opera House for Beauty & the Beast (new character - Wardrobe) and the Palace Treasury for Tangled plus I'm about 4 hours away from finishing construction on the Palace Stables for Tangled (which will add a new character).


----------



## Karin1984

I decided to go for the 'cheaper' art gallery first (waiting 7,5 more hours before it's done) and just got the waterfall to continue with Tangled. The art gallery was available for me as soon as the update was done. I started with B&B, then Tangled and Frozen last. Next is Pottery Kiln at 23, Flowershop in 24, Bakery in 25 and Trading post at 26. I am pretty sure before the update I didn't have the Pottery Kiln and the Bakery, and the Trading Post would have been available in 25. 

I usually do the same, characters, buildings, decoration. But at some point you get stuck and you really need to get those decorations. I went with some decorations first as my next buildings are expensive and don't bring in a lot of coins. The Cheesemonger is 82 coins every 12 hours, then I rather buy decorations and continue with the story. 

My next quests are: 
- Unlock Lumiere (1 more Silver tray) 
- Get the spider carriage & ride it (8K) 
- Place the Palace Dungeon (64K) 
- Place the Locksmith (68K)

In chapter 22, you need about 50K stars to get to 23, so that's about 100K coins. Not sure if I will go Dungeon or Locksmith first. Will decide when I am close.


----------



## Joanna1985

Okay can anyone help? I'm on level 17, started with Frozen, then Beauty and the Beast, Tangled last. so it's now more difficult to unlock characters but I'm totally stuck. I've got the parsnip farm and got three out of four things to unlock mother gothel. so when I select the items I'm missing (three knives I believe) it says "low chance to find from" and obvioisly lists the moments for other characters to gain the items...but as it's a "low chance" it's just not doing anything. I can't for the life  of me figure out how to unlock the items, and therefore the character? Same situation while I'm trying to earn Elsa's dress and release Cogsworth now too; anyone having the same problem?


----------



## Karin1984

Joanna1985 said:


> Okay can anyone help? I'm on level 17, started with Frozen, then Beauty and the Beast, Tangled last. so it's now more difficult to unlock characters but I'm totally stuck. I've got the parsnip farm and got three out of four things to unlock mother gothel. so when I select the items I'm missing (three knives I believe) it says "low chance to find from" and obvioisly lists the moments for other characters to gain the items...but as it's a "low chance" it's just not doing anything. I can't for the life  of me figure out how to unlock the items, and therefore the character? Same situation while I'm trying to earn Elsa's dress and release Cogsworth now too; anyone having the same problem?



You mean you know which characters need to do which task to get the low-chance-items, only when they have finished a certain task the item doesnt appear?

Not much you can do about it, except keep trying. Some just take for ever. When I have the other 3 complete, all my focus is on the last item and every character that can earn the item only does that task till I have the item complete.

I am now stuck getting the wings for Shorty. The bow is such a pain in the ***. Only 4 options to get it and all characters/buildings need a long time.


----------



## AJ1983

So when I went to play today the icon for the game had changed to Jasmine. Does this mean we will be getting an Alladin storyline?Anyone else get this?


----------



## tinaver

The update said Aladdin will be an event running Nov 17 - 30. Should be interesting.


----------



## Karin1984

I had expected an Xmas event after the Harvest in October.  
Glad to have a box now for unneeded items. 

Also level 25 is the Max level at the moment.


----------



## liljc

tinaver said:


> The update said Aladdin will be an event running Nov 17 - 30. Should be interesting.




Nope I didn't get the popup but that's good to hear.  I guess it will be some kind of Thanksgiving event. 

Currently they have 25 as the maxed level which is high enough to complete the 2nd story (for me that's Beauty & the Beast) - Frozen was my 1st story (already completed).  I have the art gallery under construction at the moment so I'm getting close to the end of the B&B story.


EDIT - I just got the update so I'm all set for the Aladdin event to start tomorrow


----------



## PixieNin

Does anyone know what the empty cardboard box icon is for? It's appeared in the shopping bit, under the person icon (I'm probably confusing the socks off everyone here) Anyway, right now mine is marked 0/25 so I would love to know what I should be collecting???

Nevermind, just realised it's storage


----------



## liljc

The game suddenly reloaded and kicked off the Aladdin event saying there is 13 days and 17 hours left.  It shows a bunch of stuff you can start buying with the hour glass currency, but I don't see how to earn any hour glasses.   I assume that there will be more updates some time over night or in the morning that introduces new tasks into the game so that characters can start earning the hour glasses????

EDIT ... after about 30 minutes I started noticing tasks for characters that earn hour glasses so I guess they are just doing the updates a little at a time


----------



## ned76

anyone know whats in the gold box or if its permanent or needs to be purchased again after being opened?


----------



## Karin1984

ned76 said:


> anyone know whats in the gold box or if its permanent or needs to be purchased again after being opened?


90 coins, 90 hour glasses, some stars, and 3 diamonds. It can be purchased again, but not worth 25 diamonds to me.

Do other people have that the gift boxes disappear from the market place? Even I don't buy them, sometimes they are in the list, sometimes not.


----------



## liljc

It asks me to pay 35 diamonds for the gold gift box.   And I know it can only be opened once then you have to buy it again like with the other gift boxes.   If you are welcoming Jasmine then it also gives you a chance at the ring (which is the rarest item needed for her), but I don't think the gift box is worth 35 diamonds.

I do use the hour glass currency to purchase the Academy and Sultana gift boxes.  You can only buy 1 of each at a time then after you open them they reappear back in the store for you to buy them again if you want.   Those also help with the Jasmine items.  The Academy gives you the scroll and the Sultana gives you the bird friend


----------



## ned76

i wish they would show how many quests make up this event so you could pace yourself over the course of the 13 days - that bar means nothing with no gauge eg 10 of 15 etc. 

in the last event my bar was full for days only to find later on this forum that there was still a mask for maurice outstanding, i would have liked to know that. hence i sent in a request to game support to be alot more specific when notifying us about new events and what is expected of us, like other games i play but i suppose that fell on deaf ears because it was really vague again 

still wish they would create a collect all button as the amount of buildings is becoming unmanagable when they are on a short cycle


----------



## ned76

Karin1984 said:


> 90 coins, 90 hour glasses, some stars, and 3 diamonds. It can be purchased again, but not worth 25 diamonds to me.



so far my gold treasure box is only charging me 15 diamonds but in saying that i havent purchased any of those yet and cant say for sure that the following ones may not be dearer

i found it much better value to purchase the sheep


----------



## liljc

Seems unfair that some people only get charged 15 diamonds and other 25 diamonds and it is trying to make me pay 35 diamonds.

It makes me wonder what other stuff they are trying to charge me more for.

I think it's time to write the game and see what's up with that


----------



## liljc

Just out of curiosity how much are they charging other people for some of the other diamond items.  They are charging me 60 diamonds for each of the critter stuff (sheep, geese, rabbits) excluding the current $1.99 sale thing.  They are charging me 96 diamonds for the Frozen Ship, Wedding Trellis, Arches, and Bear Chair.  216 diamonds for the Music Store.  I forget how much the flower shops were I bought those with diamonds already that I had accumulated over time.


----------



## Karin1984

My critters are cheaper 1.09EUR = $1.15 
They were 60 diamonds. But this is definitely a better deal and due to some error I got a 6th Sheep field while the Max was 5. When I opened the market place there was one field boxed. 

For me:
Treasury box 25
Belle's well and Village arch 36
Trellis, chair and ship 96.

I think they charge me more because I have bought diamonds before. And people who bought once, will buy again.  And so I did. 

I bought diamonds for things that bring more coins, like the music store and the critters. Not for decoration. Trying to convince myself, when I go to the movies I am entertained for a few hours it also costs money.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> My critters are cheaper 1.09EUR = $1.15
> They were 60 diamonds. But this is definitely a better deal and due to some error I got a 6th Sheep field while the Max was 5. When I opened the market place there was one field boxed.
> 
> For me:
> Treasury box 25
> Belle's well and Village arch 36
> Trellis, chair and ship 96.
> 
> I think they charge me more because I have bought diamonds before. And people who bought once, will buy again.  And so I did.
> 
> I bought diamonds for things that bring more coins, like the music store and the critters. Not for decoration. Trying to convince myself, when I go to the movies I am entertained for a few hours it also costs money.




Thanks, I had spent some money on this game a while back also.  I think that is completely unfair of them to try to exploit the people that they think are more likely to spend money by charging them more for items than they charge other people.  For this reason I will not be spending another penny on this game until I know I'm being treated fairly/equally to everybody else.

I'm stuck on this last ring to welcome Jasmine.  I got 2 rings really early on but now I have all the other items but the 3rd ring and nobody wants to give it to me.  I don't have shorty yet because I started the Tangled book last and shorty just happens to be the next character for me to add for the Tangled story but I haven't saved up the 82k in coins they want to add the boathouse because I have been working on finishing the Beauty & the Beast story book first (nearly done I'm working through what I think might be the last quest now).   I also refuse to pay 35 diamonds for a gold box when I know other people are only having to pay 25 diamonds or 15 diamonds.  So hopefully when I wake up Carol or LeFou or the Jeweler or Royal Treasury will have it for me).


----------



## ned76

hey guys what do you mean the sale $1.99 thingy i have no sale ads anywhere just the standard coin and diamond packages - did it just show up or how/where did you see it?

and just for clarity i have also purchased diamonds before ..... on 2 other occasions


----------



## Cnlou

liljc said:


> They are charging me 60 diamonds for each of the critter stuff (sheep, geese, rabbits) excluding the current $1.99 sale thing.  They are charging me 96 diamonds for the Frozen Ship, Wedding Trellis, Arches, and Bear Chair.  216 diamonds for the Music Store.


I hate to say this but my sale on animals is $0.99 and my gold box is 15 gems.
I looked at the frozen ship and trellace and they are the same as yours was. Just looks like the current event is what is different.
I wonder if it has to do with the number of gems people have or spend. I don't spend my gems very often and I don't buy with real money. I wonder if they are trying to entice those who aren't buying much.


----------



## Karin1984

I'd say let's email the support department and see what they have to say.

To me the rings came surprisingly easy. Im now stuck at Atilla for both getting cupcakes and daggers. He is now the last one to join before the next update. 
Furthermore now collecting coins to get the library and the cheese maker. And hour glasses for the castle-thingy.

To me the Sales just appeared with a message and after that in the top right corner a banners. 

I do hope that after the event is over you get to keep Jasmine and the buildings who then give coins, like with the Harvest event. I think I remember seeing a message like that with the previous event. But not now.


----------



## ned76

well  still havent had the sale show up .... was there one during the last event too?


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> I'd say let's email the support department and see what they have to say.
> 
> To me the rings came surprisingly easy. Im now stuck at Atilla for both getting cupcakes and daggers. He is now the last one to join before the next update.
> Furthermore now collecting coins to get the library and the cheese maker. And hour glasses for the castle-thingy.
> 
> To me the Sales just appeared with a message and after that in the top right corner a banners.
> 
> I do hope that after the event is over you get to keep Jasmine and the buildings who then give coins, like with the Harvest event. I think I remember seeing a message like that with the previous event. But not now.




I did send them an email yesterday (no response from them yet).  It sounds like it is only the current event that is different so I'm glad they aren't trying to take advantage of me more than that.

I got the 3rd ring from the jeweler when I woke up this morning so now Jasmine is most of the way through her 6 hour task visiting the Academy.

Atilla isn't available to me until level 26 (which we can't go to yet) probably because I started the Tangled story 3rd.

I'm sure we'll get to keep Jasmine when the event is over.  Probably at some point they will expand the Aladdin story to include more buildings/characters/quests as well.


----------



## liljc

ned76 said:


> well  still havent had the sale show up .... was there one during the last event too?



The sale showed up to me about 12 hours into the event.


----------



## liljc

Cnlou said:


> I hate to say this but my sale on animals is $0.99 and my gold box is 15 gems.
> I looked at the frozen ship and trellace and they are the same as yours was. Just looks like the current event is what is different.
> I wonder if it has to do with the number of gems people have or spend. I don't spend my gems very often and I don't buy with real money. I wonder if they are trying to entice those who aren't buying much.



It is now saying the animals are $.99 for me too.  I swear earlier it was $1.99 because I remember doing the math to figure out how much that would save me over buying gems from the shop.

But the golden box is still 35 gems.  I wouldn't buy the golden box if it was changed to 15 gems unless you had a chance to win more than 15 gems or some rare special item you can't get any where else (which it doesn't sound like it does) ... so I guess it is kind of pointless to complain.


----------



## ned76

Well I just sent an email about not receiving the sale for this event and possibly last event too because if there was one, nothing ever showed. 
So as much as my gold box is only 15 diamonds I still came out the loser after having to buy my animals for 60 diamonds each.


----------



## Roarke80

Hi all, hope you don't mind me asking a question here. Am loving this game but getting a bit stuck with Jasmine. After completing the quest where she studies at royal academy I haven't had any new quests for her. Does anyone know what's supposed to happen next? I'm just buying as many Aladdin items as possible but they dont seem to trigger any more quests. Im at level 12. Thanks!


----------



## liljc

Roarke80 said:


> Hi all, hope you don't mind me asking a question here. Am loving this game but getting a bit stuck with Jasmine. After completing the quest where she studies at royal academy I haven't had any new quests for her. Does anyone know what's supposed to happen next? I'm just buying as many Aladdin items as possible but they dont seem to trigger any more quests. Im at level 12. Thanks!



I think after the Royal Academy quest was completed the game had her visit the Royal Treasury next for me.  Then there were some quests for the Circus.  Then it had me build 2 lion statues and two kites.  And there was another quest that needed a bee hive added to kick off.  In the middle of all that there was a 2nd outfit for Jasmine that required collecting a bunch of items to complete.

Currently for me she is doing a quest titled "Flying Dreams"


----------



## Roarke80

Thanks for your reply. It seems like there's definitely a bug with my game. Did you have to buy any of the gift boxes by any chance? The jasmine event appeared in my game a couple of days before it was due to start and I bought a gift box and agrabah sheep before the event disappeared. I wonder if I need to get the gift box again to trigger something. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ned76

hey roarke

it seems there has been quite a few bugs with this event. i sent an email about my issues and still havent heard back from them .... which is weird as they are usually quite timely in their response. so good luck and i hope they come through for you


----------



## Cnlou

liljc said:


> I wouldn't buy the golden box if it was changed to 15 gems unless you had a chance to win more than 15 gems or some rare special item you can't get any where



I agree. I ended up buying one of the golden boxes and it just gives you a hard to find item (blue ring) and money and like 3 gems back. It really isn't worth buying even at 15 coins


----------



## ned76

cnlou can i ask a question about the sale - was it on all the critters or just the aladin ones. just need clarification for my email to player support


----------



## liljc

Roarke80 said:


> Thanks for your reply. It seems like there's definitely a bug with my game. Did you have to buy any of the gift boxes by any chance? The jasmine event appeared in my game a couple of days before it was due to start and I bought a gift box and agrabah sheep before the event disappeared. I wonder if I need to get the gift box again to trigger something. Thanks for your help!



I've been buying the Academy gift box and Sultana gift box on an almost non-stop cycle but I didn't buy any gold gift boxes so if your question is about the gold gift box being needed to trigger anything I don't think it is needed.


----------



## liljc

ned76 said:


> cnlou can i ask a question about the sale - was it on all the critters or just the aladin ones. just need clarification for my email to player support



It was for all the critters for all the stories.


----------



## ned76

i just got a response from support who pretty much insinuated i didnt know what i was talking about re the sale and if there was a current sale and hadnt shown up then it may have been due to my region or device which i believe is a load of tripe, i play a range of mobile games that have a worldwide following and are played on multiple platforms but when an event is running they roll it out for all players everywhere so its unbelievable to me that such a large corp like disney is not up to the task of having their game consistant for all players in the interest of fairness. looks like this game may be destined for my recycle bin....


----------



## Susan Mc

I am confused by the Academy Gift box.  Every time I purchase it, there are a different number of question marks When I click on the icon. Does this mean the value changes?  And why does it say it pays every 4 hours when once I claim it, it's gone???


----------



## liljc

Depending on if you are welcoming Jasmine or creating her second outfit the Academy gift box will also give you one of the items needed for those tasks.  Maybe you have finished collecting the item needed which is available from the Academy box and so the extra question mark disappeared

The pays every 4 hours thing is misleading.  You have to repurchase the box after each time you open it then it takes 4 hours until the new box is ready to be opened again.  It's still well worth buying since it pays out more hour glasses than it costs to purchase.


----------



## Karin1984

Interesting, my academy box only takes 3 hours... the Sultana 5 and the royal 8.

Any news on when the update comes? Hopefully 1DEC 

I thought I was almost done for the next update arrives but Flynn now wants 2 (!) Water flumes, I had expected one but two? Pfff... it was fun to see my Frozen part completely covered in snow, but we can't continue the story without Kristoff (and maybe Olaf & Sven)
B&B still misses the guy from the insane asylum and maybe The King & Queen for Tangled? But new characters = more buildings and my blanket is almost full. Even with boxing unnecessary decoration.

I expect another costume for Belle, her yellow dress, and one for the Beast, plus a"costume" to make him human.
Elsa & Anna's dresses are probably to be expected.
And hopefully a "costume" for Rapunzel with short hair.

Anything you expect  to happen next? An Xmas event?


----------



## Karin1984

Do others have this as well? A lot of things I needed to buy, are now 17.500 coins instead of the 40.000 or more. Canyon cave, fir trees etc.? It's a good thing as everything I needed for the quests totalled over 300.000 coins.

Now we can continue!


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> Do others have this as well? A lot of things I needed to buy, are now 17.500 coins instead of the 40.000 or more. Canyon cave, fir trees etc.? It's a good thing as everything I needed for the quests totalled over 300.000 coins.
> 
> Now we can continue!



Thanks! I finished all the quests for all the stories until the next update so I hadn't even looked at what the other stuff to notice the prices went way down.   I had saved up 130,000 coins waiting for the next update, but I went ahead and bought nearly all of the other stuff that was left over.  Now all I have left that I can buy is 4 more knight's armors.  I'll get those once I have the 17,500 coins each collected.  Then its back to saving coins to buy stuff once the next update happens.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm working on all 3 stories at once.  Is it better to finish them one at a time?


----------



## liljc

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm working on all 3 stories at once.  Is it better to finish them one at a time?



I think it is just a matter of preference.   Whatever story you started first will be the one that has the most items available at the lower levels and whatever story you started last will require you to level up higher to complete the quests and add items.    I usually leaned towards adding new characters then new buildings then decorations last and I did focus more at times on finishing Frozen (the first story I started) then Beauty & the Beast (the second story I started) over Tangled (the last story I started).


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thank you!! I'll focus on buying more of the characters.


----------



## JessyRenee

Are any of you having trouble getting the Krumkake for Hans' second outfit? I have been trying for at least a month and not one has dropped!


----------



## liljc

JessyRenee said:


> Are any of you having trouble getting the Krumkake for Hans' second outfit? I have been trying for at least a month and not one has dropped!



I started with the Frozen story so it's been a long long time since I completed the formal outfit for Hans but I can tell you that I have never spent more than 4 days collecting items to complete any character introductions/new outfits.

Usually for me the buildings are better at giving the items than the characters, but I don't remember which characters and buildings were used for the Krumkake


----------



## JessyRenee

liljc said:


> I started with the Frozen story so it's been a long long time since I completed the formal outfit for Hans but I can tell you that I have never spent more than 4 days collecting items to complete any character introductions/new outfits.
> 
> Usually for me the buildings are better at giving the items than the characters, but I don't remember which characters and buildings were used for the Krumkake



It's just the one Anna quest right now that can get it and it never does.


----------



## dawnm8877

JessyRenee said:


> It's just the one Anna quest right now that can get it and it never does.


I Agree! It took me FOREVER to get all the Krumkake needed for Hans' outfit. I did just keep Anna eating it time after time and eventually collected enough to unlock the outfit but, in the meantime I was able to place and unlock at least 3 other characters. This is when I  realized you can't double dip with the collected resources like boots and cloaks.

Just keep trying!!!


----------



## Disney Khi

JessyRenee said:


> It's just the one Anna quest right now that can get it and it never does.


I worked on it for over a month and never got it. (it was during the Harvest Event and I was trying for it before the event and still didn't have it after the event.) I just finally bought them with gems. The same thing happened with the baker from B&TB's trays. I haven't had as hard of a time with anyone else.


----------



## Karin1984

More people have problems accessing the game? Since about 7 hours I got an update (now Olaf is the icon) and ever since I can't get passed the loading screen.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> More people have problems accessing the game? Since about 7 hours I got an update (now Olaf is the icon) and ever since I can't get passed the loading screen.



I haven't done the update yet so I'm okay with accessing the game.  Hopefully this means they'll be opening up new stuff (characters/levels/buildings/etc) very soon and doing some kind of xmas themed event.  I've had nothing to purchase for a few days now and I have over 270,000 coins saved so I'm ready for some new stuff to add to the game.


----------



## liljc

Ok I did the update and the game loaded fine for me.  Nothing has changed yet except for the color of the unopened carpet/land.  I'm sure the changes will be added to the game in the morning.


----------



## Karin1984

The game loods again, but it takes 50 seconds longer than before. The only change I noticed, besides the blanket is that it now has the word 'remaining' for the tasks and it always counts the seconds. First that was only with less than 10 minutes I guess.


----------



## liljc

The update said the new event starts on December 14th.  Today is December 14th.  Nothing has started for me yet.  I wonder how much longer before we see the event kick off.  Seems a little strange for it to be this far into the day without it starting yet.


----------



## Cnlou

liljc said:


> The update said the new event starts on December 14th.  Today is December 14th.  Nothing has started for me yet.  I wonder how much longer before we see the event kick off.  Seems a little strange for it to be this far into the day without it starting yet.


Glad it isn't just me. I was worried I was behind or something was wrong


----------



## liljc

Cnlou said:


> Glad it isn't just me. I was worried I was behind or something was wrong



The new stuff showed up for me about 20 minutes ago.  It isn't really an "event" all they did was add a bunch of new stuff to the Frozen story.  I already had enough coins saved up to buy everything they added, but I don't have room on the map to place everything.  I might have to completely clear my map and start over again.


----------



## liljc

oops spoke too soon.  I just restarted the game and there is a bunch of event stuff added now


----------



## Karin1984

The event just started for me, and all the special boxes aren't worth it, everything costs more than it is worth. Although I am curious if we have the same prices. As we noticed before the prices differ... I will play because I want more characters after the event is over  

Will buy
Garden Rotunda - 3 cones/per 1 minute - 1.840 cones
Winter market stall - 5c/1m 18.750 cones

Will not buy, I'm not stupid
Gift basket - 327c/8s/3h - 399 cones 
Premium gift box - 240c/34s/8h - 24 diamonds
Gift bag - 300 coins / 21s/4h - 940 cones
Pyramid - 118c/59s/10h - 177(!!!!) diamonds

I do have new future stuff for Frozen
- Kristoff level 28
- Sven - level 30
- Olaf - level 32
Not seeing Gerda, Gunther and the Footstool yet as promised in the event. 

How do you completely clear your map? Just cancel the game and re-install it? I box the big decoration stuff that characters do not use, or not often. Like Wolf Mountain in B&B and some of the stuff from Frozen from the campsite and the water flumes.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> The event just started for me, and all the special boxes aren't worth it, everything costs more than it is worth. Although I am curious if we have the same prices. As we noticed before the prices differ... I will play because I want more characters after the event is over
> 
> Will buy
> Garden Rotunda - 3 cones/per 1 minute - 1.840 cones
> Winter market stall - 5c/1m 18.750 cones
> 
> Will not buy, I'm not stupid
> Gift basket - 327c/8s/3h - 399 cones
> Premium gift box - 240c/34s/8h - 24 diamonds
> Gift bag - 300 coins / 21s/4h - 940 cones
> Pyramid - 118c/59s/10h - 177(!!!!) diamonds
> 
> I do have new future stuff for Frozen
> - Kristoff level 28
> - Sven - level 30
> - Olaf - level 32
> Not seeing Gerda, Gunther and the Footstool yet as promised in the event.
> 
> How do you completely clear your map? Just cancel the game and re-install it? I box the big decoration stuff that characters do not use, or not often. Like Wolf Mountain in B&B and some of the stuff from Frozen from the campsite and the water flumes.




Yeah I guess you can only box 25 things.  So I'm not sure how I'm going to do this.  I'll just have to start removing stuff that doesn't pay out stars and coins.  That's a shame I like having everything on my map.  I like the idea of building an entire world for each story.

Since I started with the Frozen story I was already able to add Kristoff, Sven, and Olaf (those buildings are all under construction now and take 12 - 13 hours each).

I'm not seeing Gerda, Gunther, or the Footstool yet either.  Maybe those come after constructing Anna's winter gear?  Or after completing the Winter Wonderland task.

My Winter Decoration Basket is 299 cones,  My Premium Gift Box is 16 diamonds (which I wont be getting), and my Winter Gift Bag is 720 cones.   The Winter Festival Pyramid is 128 diamonds for me.    I hate how they have different prices for different people.  Maybe it depends on which story you started first, second, and third?


----------



## Karin1984

I'm gonna e-mail again because the slow-loading is killing me. Will mention the different prices. Do you also have different rewards than me, Iljic? For you paying 299 for the basket is worth it if you get 327 in return. I don't think it depends on when you started which story, it probably has to do with your game behaviour, maybe how many coins/diamonds you have etc. Like when you are looking for plane tickets and all of a sudden the prices are higher. Remove your cookies and the prices lower (sometimes ;-) )

I'm not constructing Anna's winter gear yet, waiting for the first task of the bookseller to be completed.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> I'm gonna e-mail again because the slow-loading is killing me. Will mention the different prices. Do you also have different rewards than me, Iljic? For you paying 299 for the basket is worth it if you get 327 in return. I don't think it depends on when you started which story, it probably has to do with your game behaviour, maybe how many coins/diamonds you have etc. Like when you are looking for plane tickets and all of a sudden the prices are higher. Remove your cookies and the prices lower (sometimes ;-) )
> 
> I'm not constructing Anna's winter gear yet, waiting for the first task of the bookseller to be completed.




The Winter Basket pays 327/19 every 3h
Premium Gift pays 240/34 every 8h
Winter Gift Bag pays 300/21 every 4h


----------



## Windwaker4444

I wish I would have started with the Frozen story.  I started with Rapunzel...  i better start earning pine cones quick!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Karin1984 said:


> The game loods again, but it takes 50 seconds longer than before. The only change I noticed, besides the blanket is that it now has the word 'remaining' for the tasks and it always counts the seconds. First that was only with less than 10 minutes I guess.


My game is taking a lot longer to load too.


----------



## Karin1984

Got a reply, they can't do anything about the loading, except the regular trouble shooting and pass it on.

For the differences:
_As for the cost of items in your game, as you reach a higher level, some costs may rise. If you and your friend are on the same level, but there's still a difference in price, it may be a test. Disney Enchanted Tales is a newer app so the developers may change some details from device to device or platform to platform to find out what works best for our players and the game. All features are subject to change with each update._ 

We are subject to tests  I really wonder why testing 'if a box/gift/baskets costs more than the reward gives you in return, would players then still buy it'? Do they really think players cannot calculate value.


----------



## ned76

Quick question had anyone broken the lvl 25 glass ceiling? Mine is showing 25 is max lvl and losing all my stars but purchases seem to be in the 30's and I'm locked out..


----------



## DaniZ29

ned76 said:


> Quick question had anyone broken the lvl 25 glass ceiling? Mine is showing 25 is max lvl and losing all my stars but purchases seem to be in the 30's and I'm locked out..



No I haven't either. Even before this update I've been stuck on level 25, even though I can't unlock oakens trading post until level 26. I was hoping after this update it would move on to level 26, but it still says level 25 is my max level.


----------



## Karin1984

I don't expect to go to level 26 till after this event is over. Then they only have to update the game once instead of twice.


----------



## TS1968

I've noticed that everytime I am saving for a new character, the closer I get, the amount of coins required for that character goes UP. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## liljc

Man i'm having a heck of a time getting carrots to drop for me.  I've only gotten 5 so far over the course of the entire day.  Sven, Olaf, and Kristoff all need carrots (11 each).  At this rate it's going to take a while to get the 33 carrots needed to welcome all 3 characters.

It doesn't help that I'm trying to collect for 5 different things at once (Sven, Olaf, Kristoff, Featherduster and the Garden Rotunda Xmas Style).  Thank goodness I completed Annna's winter outfit before I fell asleep last night.


----------



## liljc

TS1968 said:


> I've noticed that everytime I am saving for a new character, the closer I get, the amount of coins required for that character goes UP. Has anyone else experienced this?



Yeah there has been a couple of times that I can remember where they raised the prices a little bit.  The first was pretty early on in the game.  The second I think was around the fall event some time.

I think they were trying to slow down the progress for the players a little bit to keep people from completing everything too soon before the next updates were due to come out.  

I think I've reached the tipping point in the game finally where I'm saving coins faster than there are items available to spend them on, but I started on day one when the game first came out so I have a big jump on most people.  I know most people are no where near that point.  Hopefully they aren't slowing down the progress so much they start to loss people because they aren't advancing fast enough in the game to stay interested.


----------



## Karin1984

Awww, you get the Frozen characters already? I am getting the featherduster from BB, she is almost complete. 5 more feathers. But I wonder if I will ever finish collecting the decoration for the rotunda. 

I can't remember amounts getting higher. Only a while ago prices dropped.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Still working on the Rotunda.  Really behind on Frozen characters.  Frozen was the story I just started before the event began.  Still working on the Krumcakes.  You guys are lucky you are caught up on Frozen. Here's to a better day tomorrow...I have a month after all for this event I think.


----------



## liljc

This game is toying with me.  It won't let me collect any more carrots since I collected 11 which is enough to welcome one of Olaf, Svan, or Kristoff.  The problem is that I've been stuck at 5 of 6 coals for Olaf, 5 of 6 lutes for Kristoff, and 5 of 6 storage chests for Sven for hours now.  Until I can get that last "low chance" item for one of the three characters I can't start collecting any more carrots.   What stinks is as soon as I welcome one of the characters using the 11 carrots I found so far then the other two characters will go down to 0 of 11 carrots.  

It's been over 12 hours since I was able to add any new carrots.  By now I should have easily found another 3 or 4 carrots.  If you need 33 carrots total (11 for each character) the game should let you keep collecting carrots past the first 11.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> Awww, you get the Frozen characters already? I am getting the featherduster from BB, she is almost complete. 5 more feathers. But I wonder if I will ever finish collecting the decoration for the rotunda.



Those feathers are not easy to get.  I'm still at 7 of 12.  It's the last item I need for the featherduster.  For the Christmas style I still need 2 more mistletoes.  I was able to get everything else.  The winter decoration basket helped a lot with that.  It sometimes dropped 3 different items at one time


----------



## Karin1984

liljc said:


> Those feathers are not easy to get.  I'm still at 7 of 12.  It's the last item I need for the featherduster.  For the Christmas style I still need 2 more mistletoes.  I was able to get everything else.  The winter decoration basket helped a lot with that.  It sometimes dropped 3 different items at one time



Got the feathers  and got one mistletoe so 4 to go. Ill give the basket the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Marcie Jean

DaniZ29 said:


> No I haven't either. Even before this update I've been stuck on level 25, even though I can't unlock oakens trading post until level 26. I was hoping after this update it would move on to level 26, but it still says level 25 is my max level.


Thats the problem I am having too. I have been locked on level 25 for over a month! I am wondering if I missed something, like an event or something. 
Has anyone passed level 25 yet? If so, how?


----------



## liljc

Marcie Jean said:


> Thats the problem I am having too. I have been locked on level 25 for over a month! I am wondering if I missed something, like an event or something.
> Has anyone passed level 25 yet? If so, how?




Everybody is stuck at level 25.  The only reason I'm lucky enough to be able to welcome Olaf, Sven, and Kristoff now is because I started with the Frozen story first.  I think most people started with the Beauty and the Beast story.

For me I'm stuck waiting for the Snuggly Duckling once I'm allowed to go to level 26.  Tangled was the last story I started.  I think some people have already been able to get stuff like the Snuggly Duckling, the Palace Dungeon, Pottery Kiln and some of these others I can't get to until they let us past level 25.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> Got the feathers  and got one mistletoe so 4 to go. Ill give the basket the benefit of the doubt.



Ok so I got my last feather and just now unlocked feather duster.  The first task for her was to dust the castle but when I tap her a screen comes up saying "Items required to Craft - Craft Time 20h 10m" then the rest of it is blank.  There is no way for me to get past that screen. She appears to be stuck in limbo.  What happened with your feather duster when you unlocked her?


----------



## Karin1984

Just what happens with all other characters. She was on the field and a series of tasks popped up. Sounds like a glitch.

I had something weird with Elsa yesterday. I wanted to give her her next task as previous was finished, but it didn't work. However, next to the empty box of how many time remaining it had a little box 'watch video'. I tapped and tapped but nothing I wonder what they are up to.


----------



## Spunky05

liljc said:


> Ok so I got my last feather and just now unlocked feather duster.  The first task for her was to dust the castle but when I tap her a screen comes up saying "Items required to Craft - Craft Time 20h 10m" then the rest of it is blank.  There is no way for me to get past that screen. She appears to be stuck in limbo.  What happened with your feather duster when you unlocked her?


It did the same thing to me. I restarted the app but she's still like that. So annoying. She's my only character that can earn mistletoe. Boo.


----------



## liljc

Spunky05 said:


> It did the same thing to me. I restarted the app but she's still like that. So annoying. She's my only character that can earn mistletoe. Boo.


 I contacted customer support last night.  hopefully they fix it soon


----------



## xthebowdenx

liljc said:


> I contacted customer support last night.  hopefully they fix it soon


Same thing happening to me. Grrr


----------



## Karin1984

liljc said:


> Those feathers are not easy to get.  I'm still at 7 of 12.  It's the last item I need for the featherduster.  For the Christmas style I still need 2 more mistletoes.  I was able to get everything else.  The winter decoration basket helped a lot with that.  It sometimes dropped 3 different items at one time



Just to check, you got the mistletoes from the winter basket, gift or bag? Until now I got 3 mistletoes from the flower shop, but not from one of the event items. I did get a Diamond with the bag as a bonus, but nothing else.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> Just to check, you got the mistletoes from the winter basket, gift or bag? Until now I got 3 mistletoes from the flower shop, but not from one of the event items. I did get a Diamond with the bag as a bonus, but nothing else.



No, the mistletoe is the only item you cannot get form the Winter Decoration Basket.


----------



## liljc

xthebowdenx said:


> Same thing happening to me. Grrr



I still haven't heard back from customer support.  I'm sure the more people that complain the better so it probably wouldn't hurt for you to contact them too


----------



## MrsBro

xthebowdenx said:


> Same thing happening to me. Grrr


Same here. I contacted support as well.


----------



## MrsBro

The same thing happened to me as well. I emailed support and have not heard back yet.


----------



## Spunky05

I emailed about featherduster this morning too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

liljc said:


> Everybody is stuck at level 25.  The only reason I'm lucky enough to be able to welcome Olaf, Sven, and Kristoff now is because I started with the Frozen story first.  I think most people started with the Beauty and the Beast story.
> 
> For me I'm stuck waiting for the Snuggly Duckling once I'm allowed to go to level 26.  Tangled was the last story I started.  I think some people have already been able to get stuff like the Snuggly Duckling, the Palace Dungeon, Pottery Kiln and some of these others I can't get to until they let us past level 25.


I think you are right.  I started with Rapunzel and I have the Snuggly Duckling.  I really wish I had started with Frozen.  I'm not even up to collecting carrots yet.  I' m still working on the rotunda and featherduster.


----------



## HolDaDoor

I'm experiencing same issue with feather duster: 20h 10m


----------



## Susan Mc

liljc said:


> Just a heads up .. level 20 is the max.  They currently don't let you level up after level 20.  I personally don't remember being st in my quests quite often.  I don't mind being stalled and having to accumulate coins to move forward.  TSome of the tasks can be kind of long and some of the low chance items can be har you consider that you only need to find the items 1 time to welcome the character it's hard to complain.  It's not like on DMK where you have to keep finding the same items for the same characters for weeks in order to level them up too.


I don't know if Apple is different, but I DO have to keep finding the same item over and over and over and I've been working on the wardrobe for 3 weeks now because I can't get the items to drop. I play a couple hours every day. Very frustrating.


----------



## Susan Mc

HolDaDoor said:


> I'm experiencing same issue with feather duster: 20h 10m


I spent 3 days on feather duster before using my gems to complete.


----------



## Susan Mc

liljc said:


> No I don't think they have any kind of storage feature.  It looks like once you place an item there is no way to remove it from the map after that.


They do have storage feature now.


----------



## Susan Mc

liljc said:


> No I don't think they have any kind of storage feature.  It looks like once you place an item there is no way to remove it from the map after that.


Yes there is a storage feature


----------



## Susan Mc

liljc said:


> Conli?  So you started the Tangled story already?  I saved that for 3rd.  I started with frozen then went to beauty and the beast.  That is why you are getting asked to level up first is because you are doing the more advanced story ahead of the earlier stories.


which one is Conli? Which building is Conli associated with?


----------



## MrsPottts

Susan Mc said:


> which one is Conli? Which building is Conli associated with?



Pretty certain he's associated with the Guard Tower  

Is anyone else finding it takes forever to get enough pinecones to buy any of the winter items? So far all I have been able to buy is the rotunda and a street lamp (just now), and I play quite a lot and have a lot of characters  am I missing something?


----------



## Karin1984

MrsPottts said:


> Pretty certain he's associated with the Guard Tower
> 
> Is anyone else finding it takes forever to get enough pinecones to buy any of the winter items? So far all I have been able to buy is the rotunda and a street lamp (just now), and I play quite a lot and have a lot of characters  am I missing something?



No, the prices of the objects are kinda high. It also seems to go slower as only characters, the rotunda and the market give cones. You are now used to every building and character to give you coins normally, a bit of false perspective. My next is 2 lanterns, one more mistletoe to decorate the rotunda. Which was a fun idea to give you a purpose in the game next to characters and their costumes


----------



## annemiek

I also have the craft issue with Featherduster . 

I do have another problem someone might be able to help with. For the Belle mail quest I have to help Belle stay in her room (after beast summons her for diner). I can't select this action when I tap on Belle. Anyone who encountered the same problem and knows how to fix this?


----------



## annemiek

Susan Mc said:


> which one is Conli? Which building is Conli associated with?



Conli is one of the guards in the tangled story. He is associated with the watch tower.


----------



## liljc

annemiek said:


> I also have the craft issue with Featherduster .
> 
> I do have another problem someone might be able to help with. For the Belle mail quest I have to help Belle stay in her room (after beast summons her for diner). I can't select this action when I tap on Belle. Anyone who encountered the same problem and knows how to fix this?




I don't anticipate they'll be fixing the featherduster problem any time soon.  I still haven't even heard back from customer support and it's getting close to 48 hours since I contacted them.  Kind of sucks because there is only so many days in the event and for every day she is unusable we lose a day of the event without making any progress.

If you can see the action for Belle but can't select it then it's possible the action might need something added to your map first (a building, decor, or something)?


----------



## liljc

MrsPottts said:


> Is anyone else finding it takes forever to get enough pinecones to buy any of the winter items? So far all I have been able to buy is the rotunda and a street lamp (just now), and I play quite a lot and have a lot of characters  am I missing something?



The prices on the Event items are ridiculous.  There is no way possible no matter how much time you spend on the game collecting pinecones that you'll ever be able to get all the event items.  At this point I'll feel lucky just to be able to get all the items needed for the quests.  I've managed to get 2 market stalls and the rotunda so far.  I'll get the 3rd market stall today then its on to saving for the 3 xmas trees (one for each story) that are needed to continue my quests. At 27,000+ cones per tree it will probably take 6 days of collecting pinecones to be able to afford the 3 trees.


----------



## liljc

Finally down to my last carrot.  1 more carrot and I can unlock Sven and be done collecting items to add characters.   (I unlocked Olaf and Kristoff already).  I should hopefully get that last carrot shortly.

Then I can focus all of my characters on collecting pinecones (if they have a pinecone task) besides the occasional story line quest.


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> My next is 2 lanterns, one more mistletoe to decorate the rotunda. Which was a fun idea to give you a purpose in the game next to characters and their costumes



I sort of like how you can switch back and forth between the Xmas decor and regular decor on the Rotunda.  The Xmas decor gives you a larger amount of cones but its 5 hours between collection times.  The regular decor you collect every few minutes.   I set it to Xmas over night and regular during the day if i'm checking in on the game often.


----------



## annemiek

liljc said:


> I don't anticipate they'll be fixing the featherduster problem any time soon.  I still haven't even heard back from customer support and it's getting close to 48 hours since I contacted them.  Kind of sucks because there is only so many days in the event and for every day she is unusable we lose a day of the event without making any progress.
> 
> If you can see the action for Belle but can't select it then it's possible the action might need something added to your map first (a building, decor, or something)?



I haven't received an answer either. I was thinking the same thing about the timelimit on this event. I can't continu with the storyline and also need Featherduster for mistletoe....can't complete the rotunda this way 

I will wait an see if I get belle's action After unlocking the wardrobe!


----------



## DaniZ29

HolDaDoor said:


> I'm experiencing same issue with feather duster: 20h 10m


I was able to do the feather dusters story, but now that I just unlocked Gerda it's doing the same thing, the items to craft blank screen. So now I can't do anything with her character.


----------



## Spunky05

Featherduster still wandering uselessly. Now it's asking me to have Hans distribute cloaks for Carol (I did Frozen last),  but that's not even an option in his list. Not locked, just non existent. And I've got all the Frozen characters that I could be working on, but I have to pass level 25 to get them. Ugh.


----------



## annemiek

Spunky05 said:


> Featherduster still wandering uselessly. Now it's asking me to have Hans distribute cloaks for Carol (I did Frozen last),  but that's not even an option in his list. Not locked, just non existent. And I've got all the Frozen characters that I could be working on, but I have to pass level 25 to get them. Ugh.



Guess I have the same problem, only with my Belle quest. I thought maybe I had to unlock wardrobe first, but now that I have the wardrobe unlocked I still can't let Bell stay in her room. The option is not in the list. I contacted customer support, but got no reply so far.


----------



## Karin1984

For those stuck in limbo land, maybe it works if you go via the quest screen? I sometimes had it in the past that I couldn't find a task in the list of the character and it only worked after I tapped 'go' in the quest.


----------



## annemiek

Karin1984 said:


> For those stuck in limbo land, maybe it works if you go via the quest screen? I sometimes had it in the past that I couldn't find a task in the list of the character and it only worked after I tapped 'go' in the quest.



Thank you for the tip, but unfortunately it doesn't work for me. It only brings me in belle's activity menu and still there is no option "let Belle stay in her room".


----------



## NoStyle

annemiek said:


> Thank you for the tip, but unfortunately it doesn't work for me. It only brings me in belle's activity menu and still there is no option "let Belle stay in her room".



I believe Belle needs to have her cloak outfit on to do this task so it may not be in her regular list. 

As for me, i had just unlocked Conli, and he's frozen on the  20h 10m screen.


----------



## annemiek

NoStyle said:


> I believe Belle needs to have her cloak outfit on to do this task so it may not be in her regular list.
> 
> As for me, i had just unlocked Conli, and he's frozen on the  20h 10m screen.



Mmm that might be correct since she wears a cloak in the quest screen. But I haven't unlocked the cloak outfit yet....so I can't choose a cloak option.

Conli locked as well? So it's not an event problem. Looks like it happens to the first new character you unlock.


----------



## liljc

They fixed the 20h10min bug on my game (for featherduster at least).  The game crashed on me and when I reloaded it was fixed.   Hopefully that means its fixed for everybody else too.


----------



## trara89

I had the feather duster issue also. I emailed them on Saturday morning and they were able to fix it by Sunday night.


----------



## Spunky05

They just fixed my featherduster tonight. Hoping they can fix my missing task for Hans next.


----------



## annemiek

The problem had been fixed for my Featherduster as well


----------



## applestar88

Where can get i get mistletoe from?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just emailed customer support about my featherduster.  Hope they fix it as quickly as everyone elses.


----------



## ShibaSunrise

How did you get your game fixed? Was it through support center? They have not replied back yet i wrote sunday. Have the feather duster issue.


----------



## PrincessS121212

applestar88 said:


> Where can get i get mistletoe from?


You can get mistletoe from the flower shop and once unlocked, from the feather duster on an 8 hour quest. Be prepared for a long wait though .  Took me 5 days to get all the feathers needed for the feather duster so she could help with the  mistletoe.  Got lucky that she dropped it on her first try so I had all of them for day 6 with the two that dropped from the flower shop.


----------



## Beatehey

I have a problem with the featherduster. She is unlocked but she still does not work. Is this some kind of error? All day it has said that it takes 20 hours and 10 minutes to craft. And it also says items required to craft. But the rest is blank. There are no items to collect. Why does this happen?


----------



## Karin1984

Beatehey said:


> I have a problem with the featherduster. She is unlocked but she still does not work. Is this some kind of error? All day it has said that it takes 20 hours and 10 minutes to craft. And it also says items required to craft. But the rest is blank. There are no items to collect. Why does this happen?


Scroll up a bit, more people had this problem, e-mail support and ask their help to fix it. 

I had the mistletoe quicker than expected, all from the flowershop in about 2 days. Same for the feathers. Got lucky I guess


----------



## Nikko010194

Spunky05 said:


> Featherduster still wandering uselessly. Now it's asking me to have Hans distribute cloaks for Carol (I did Frozen last),  but that's not even an option in his list. Not locked, just non existent. And I've got all the Frozen characters that I could be working on, but I have to pass level 25 to get them. Ugh.



Like you can't use the feather duster? Because I just unlocked her and she's running around and I'm supposed to make her do something but when I click on her it tells me I'm supposed to craft her something but nothing's there and I'm really confused.


----------



## Beatehey

How do i contact support? Are they on this website?


----------



## Beatehey

Nikko010194 said:


> Like you can't use the feather duster? Because I just unlocked her and she's running around and I'm supposed to make her do something but when I click on her it tells me I'm supposed to craft her something but nothing's there and I'm really confused.


That happens to mine as well


----------



## Karin1984

Beatehey said:


> How do i contact support? Are they on this website?


No, this is a website of fans and lovers of all things Disney, but Disney doesn't reply to this website. Use this e-mail address: support@disneymobile.com


----------



## Beatehey

Karin1984 said:


> No, this is a website of fans and lovers of all things Disney, but Disney doesn't reply to this website. Use this e-mail address: support@disneymobile.com


Thank you


----------



## chrysanthemum18

Karin1984 said:


> No, this is a website of fans and lovers of all things Disney, but Disney doesn't reply to this website. Use this e-mail address: support@disneymobile.com



Thanks! I am experiencing this same problem and just contacted support.


----------



## ned76

So did everyone get the 3 buildings for $3.99 each sale event??


----------



## ned76

hey guys i need a hand i lost my game and disney cant reinstate our games so ive had to start again but im now trying to figure out what special event items did i loose since my game crashed 

i didnt start from the begining of the game inception but i do remember doing the harvest event and if memory serves of all the decos only the cornucopia continued to payout after the event (was it only masks that we created? did we get any extra characters?)

then was it only the aladin event? we got jasmine, flower pots, sheeps and 3 buildings??

have i missed anything??


----------



## liljc

ned76 said:


> hey guys i need a hand i lost my game and disney cant reinstate our games so ive had to start again but im now trying to figure out what special event items did i loose since my game crashed
> 
> i didnt start from the begining of the game inception but i do remember doing the harvest event and if memory serves of all the decos only the cornucopia continued to payout after the event (was it only masks that we created? did we get any extra characters?)
> 
> then was it only the aladin event? we got jasmine, flower pots, sheeps and 3 buildings??
> 
> have i missed anything??



Sounds right to me.  No new characters in the Fall event just the masks for like 6 characters and only the cornucopia continued to pay out after. 

Alladin event had the 3 buildings, 3 bee hives, and 3 sheep which continued to pay out after the event plus the addition of Jasmine.

During one of the events they upped the number of sheep/rabbit/geese you could own to 5 each for the main 3 stories.


----------



## Karin1984

ned76 said:


> So did everyone get the 3 buildings for $3.99 each sale event??


Yeah got that too, this time I am lucky with the exchange rate euro to dollar.  

I wonder what their use will be in the event. The flowershop was needed to get the mistletoe, but what would we need the other two for? 

I am in the dilemma: do I save for another market stall that brings me cones quicker or go for the quests... what to do what to do


----------



## Lambfam

I just got a response from Customer Service. The rep was able to make my Featherduster work. They also reported it to the developers.


----------



## SongMonk

Lambfam said:


> I just got a response from Customer Service. The rep was able to make my Featherduster work. They also reported it to the developers.



Same! I just got the email.


----------



## Sailorstar

I wish they would fix my feather duster I sent in my support ticket last Thursday


----------



## StuckInKS

ned76 said:


> So did everyone get the 3 buildings for $3.99 each sale event??



I grabbed the building offer, but mine were $2.99, $2.99 and $1.99...do they offer everyone the same buildings?



Sailorstar said:


> I wish they would fix my feather duster I sent in my support ticket last Thursday



I just came on here to see if anyone else is having issues with the feather duster. Just unlocked her, but when I click on her to do a task, it says "items required to craft" but there are no items. Is this your issue too? How do I send a support ticket?

I saw a few posts up someone mentioned Aladdin. All I have available are Frozen, Beauty and the Beast and Tangled. Is this the same for everyone else?


----------



## liljc

StuckInKS said:


> I grabbed the building offer, but mine were $2.99, $2.99 and $1.99...do they offer everyone the same buildings?
> 
> I just came on here to see if anyone else is having issues with the feather duster. Just unlocked her, but when I click on her to do a task, it says "items required to craft" but there are no items. Is this your issue too? How do I send a support ticket?
> 
> I saw a few posts up someone mentioned Aladdin. All I have available are Frozen, Beauty and the Beast and Tangled. Is this the same for everyone else?



We were all offered the same buildings, yes.  I'm not sure why some people have to pay higher prices than others.  Mine were $2.99, $2.99, $1.99 also.  I only needed the Fur Shop though.  I had previously already gotten the other two with gems.

To send in a support ticket I went through the in-game HELP option then visited customer service from there.  It takes you off site but from the customer service I sent a message about my problem with Featherduster.  Be sure to include your Player ID (found on the Help&Support page in the game).   It took them about 48 hours to fix my featherduster after I contacted them.

While waiting for them to fix your featherduster save up as many pine cones as possible.  Part of getting through the featherduster tasks is buying 2 street lamps and 2 urns.  At least by saving up the pine cones now you can make up some of the lost time later.

I really really don't understand why they are doing the fix on a player by player basis.  They can't be so stupid to not realize that it is a game wide issue.  It seems like once they realized there was an issue they should have done something that fixed the problem for all players at the same time.  I feel really bad for the people that don't contact them and never get the issue fixed.  They are going to lose a lot of players with the poor way they are dealing with this issue.

I should be moving on to the next character after Featherduster tomorrow.  I'm super nervous that once I unlock the next chacater after featherduster (which should happen tomorrow) there will be an issue with the next character as well and it will be back to contacting them and losing a couple more days of game play waiting for them to fix the problem since they obviously haven't done any kind of game wide fix.


----------



## Karin1984

All my items were 3.99EUR but I had 2 of them already. 
I had another update last night and my slow loading problem is fixed. Instead of it taking 60-70 seconds to loading, its now back to 6. 
I decided to first buy the 3rd market stallen before continuing with the quests. Will do the Christmas trees first before the featherduster's. Will do B&B first as that was the story I started with, maybe that helps somehow.


----------



## Sbellington

Hey there, so this game has become a really odd addiction for me and I just found your forum here.  As i'm reading through i'm slightly miffed about the fluctuation in pricing for items and I was already on edge over the fact that the Pinecone items are absurdly priced.  But anyway.

So far I have the featherduster, the Christmas Rotunda and Two Winter Lamps.  I now need two purchase the Market Stall and two Urns which totals roughly 30,000 Pinecones ( >_< ).  But more to the point, only Beauty and the Beast has had anything to do with the event.  Am i missing something that allows Frozen or Tangled to start doing things related?

For reference, I just hit Lvl 22.  I'm sitting on 60k coins and have the ability to place Oaken, Kristoff, Maximus and Baddie from Tangled but i'm refusing to place any of them at the moment since I don't have the time to gather their required items while i'm focusing solely on Pinecones.  Am I missing out on something by not having those Frozen characters accessible at this time?

Thanks for any input you guys might have.


----------



## Karin1984

We have also noticed that there is a difference which story you have started with. At some point, I got a quest to buy an Xmas tree for all 3 stories. 

I send in a complaint to Disney about the high prices of the event items. Assuming people are either working or celebratng the holidays the coming 20 days, it will not be possible to finish the event. Excerpt of my e-mail: 

_However I do want to send in a complaint about the Christmas event. It's not really good, it's very disappointing especially after the Aladdin event. The amount of cones needed for items is too high and the options of earning cones are too low. Not enough buildings that produces cones on a frequent basis. In short: It's not a fun event to play, it goes to slow. I can save if 15K cones in a day if I play very actively . I know I have to save up for over 90K cones to only get to the next step in my current quests. Which  means at least 6 days of actively playing (defined as at least logging on every 30 minutes), which is impossible to do with a fulltime job and Christmas around the corner. So let's make that 9 days, with the event only lasting 20 days more, we can safely say that most players will not be able to finish all the quests or buy all the items Disney has put in the game for this event. 

But as I have over 460K in coins, there is no reason not to play the event quests as I still have to wait for level 26 to be unlocked. 

And the same problem as with other events or in general, it's not fair to charge player A x amount of currency and player B y amount of currency. _


----------



## apurpi

Anybody else get everything you needed to decorate the garden rotunda, only to have them say you needed 9,999 diamonds to do it? Is this a glitch?


----------



## Sbellington

I hesitate to say i've yet to experience a glitch in this game, unless the absurd cost of things is a glitch


----------



## Karin1984

apurpi said:


> Anybody else get everything you needed to decorate the garden rotunda, only to have them say you needed 9,999 diamonds to do it? Is this a glitch?



Sounds like a glitch, just e-mail support support@disneymobile.com 
Usually when you have to collect stuff it costs you a few hundred diamonds, which lowers with each item you collect, but 9,999 must be a glitch.
This event has a lot


----------



## liljc

Sbellington said:


> So far I have the featherduster, the Christmas Rotunda and Two Winter Lamps.  I now need two purchase the Market Stall and two Urns which totals roughly 30,000 Pinecones ( >_< ).



Just out of curiosity what are the cost of your event items?

I already bought all 3 market stalls so I forget how much they cost.  I want to say roughly 21,000 pine cones each

Yulebukk are 30,197 pine cones each
Winter Urns are 16,562 pine cones each
Winter Lamps are 22,046 pine cones each
Winter Festival Trees (for all 3 stories) are 27,389 pine cones each
Yule Logs are 36,706 pine cones each
Winter Pond is 40,470 pine cones
Nutcracker Soldiers are 33,293 pine cones each


----------



## Sbellington

Julebukk is 20,340 pine cones
Winter Urns are 10,662 pine cones
Winter Lamps are 12,560 pine cones
Winter Festival Trees (for all 3 stories) are 14,950 pine cones
Yule Log is 18,713 pine cones
Winter Pond is 28,375 pine cones
Nutcracker Soldier is 21,595 pine cones

My costs are so far below yours.  This is absurd and absolutely MUST be a glitch to the game.  Why would my stuff costs half the cost of yours?  What level are you, is it possible its linked to how far along you are in the game?


----------



## Sbellington

And how many Pine cones are you getting from people?

Baker from BatB: 5 Hour Gingerbread Baking = 108 pine cones
LeFou from BatB: 4 Hour Warm Fire = 96 pine cones


----------



## Karin1984

For me Level 25: 
Market stall (can't remember, but I believe) 18,000
Julebukk is 25,561 pine cones
Winter Urns are 14,950 pine cones
Winter Lamps are 17,544 pine cones
Winter Festival Trees (for all 3 stories) are 20,340 pine cones
Yule Log is 24,205 pine cones
Winter Pond is 35,595 pine cones
Nutcracker Soldier is 26,591 pine cones

The earning is the same by the looks of it. 

Can you all do me a favor and send in a complaint about the high prices and the different prices per player? The more complaints they receive the more likely they might change it or not do it again in the future. 

And now after seeing these differences, I will add a negative rating in Google Play.


----------



## liljc

Sbellington said:


> Julebukk is 20,340 pine cones
> Winter Urns are 10,662 pine cones
> Winter Lamps are 12,560 pine cones
> Winter Festival Trees (for all 3 stories) are 14,950 pine cones
> Yule Log is 18,713 pine cones
> Winter Pond is 28,375 pine cones
> Nutcracker Soldier is 21,595 pine cones
> 
> My costs are so far below yours.  This is absurd and absolutely MUST be a glitch to the game.  Why would my stuff costs half the cost of yours?  What level are you, is it possible its linked to how far along you are in the game?




It does seem absurd and there is no way I could possibly earn enough pine cones to get all that stuff.   

I'm maxed out at level 25 and I have all the characters and buildings that I can possible have added to the map.

My tasks pay out the same amount of pine cones as yours (from your other post)


----------



## liljc

Karin1984 said:


> Can you all do me a favor and send in a complaint about the high prices and the different prices per player? The more complaints they receive the more likely they might change it or not do it again in the future.
> 
> And now after seeing these differences, I will add a negative rating in Google Play.




I did email them again to point out the different prices and to try to get an explanation.  I explained to them that they are pissing people off and that if they are charging me more because I added some premium items it isn't fair.  I added the items to make it easier to advance not harder.  I also gave them a link to this forum so they can see that I'm not making this stuff up.  Last time I complained about the cost of diamond items during the fall event they gave me some lame excuse (they said if I wanted to be charged less I had to spend more) and they basically told me not to listen to people on message boards.

I have yet to rate the game, but I would definitely consider giving it a very low rating now.  I can't recommend a game to other people that isn't providing a fair game play environment for everybody playing.


----------



## Karin1984

@liljc I think you are the most active player here. The more you play, the higher your prices it seems. Very weird way for Disney to repay loyalty.
I just did the math and I'm going to add another complaint. You are definitely more screwed than I am. 

Yulebukk
L: 30,197 pine cones
S: 20,340 pine cones
K: 25,561 pine cones
L pays 48% more than S and 18% more than K
K pays 25% more than S

Winter urn
L: 16,562 pine cones
S: 10,662 pine cones
K: 14,950 pine cones
L pays 55% more than S and 11% more than K
K pays 40% more than S

Winter lamps
L: 22,046 pine cones
S: 12,560 pine cones
K: 17,544 pine cones
L pays 75% more than S and 25% more than K
K pays 40% more than S

Winter trees
L: 27,389 pine cones
S: 14,950 pine cones
K: 20,340 pine cones
L pays 83% more than S and 35% more than K
K pays 36% more than S

Yule log
L: 36,706 pine cones
S: 18,713 pine cones
K: 24,205 pine cones
L pays 48% more than S and 18% more than K
K pays 25% more than S

Winter pond
L: 40,470 pine cones
S: 28,375 pine cones
K: 35,595 pine cones
L pays 42% more than S and 13% more than K
K pays 25% more than S

Nutcracker soldier:
L: 33,293 pine cones
S: 21,595 pine cones
K: 26,591 pine cones
L pays 54% more than S and 25% more than K
K pays 23% more than S


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm sending in a complaint about how expensive all of the pinecone items are too.  I love the game, but I realistically won't be able to earn enough pinecones to buy everything.  The items were priced far better during the Jasmine and fall event.  Maybe if enough of us say something, they'll lower the prices.


----------



## Mumma848

I'm new here, found the board through Google as I'm starting to get over it! Lol
Seems like a lot here are having similar issues

I started the game not long after if began, I'm on level 25 and have been since before Jasmins event.

I started with beauty and the beast, then tangled, frozen last. I have 254k coins and nothing to do with them

I've unlocked the feather duster and have to collect one more mistletoe to unlock the decorated rotunda- at 8hrs each attempt and lots of failed attempts it's taking ages
Bought 2x winter lanterns and 1x winter urn

I have 31 characters, 25 can collect pinecones and it's still taking forever to purchase enough!

Julebukk 25561
Urn 14950
Lantern 17544
Christmas trees 20340
Yule log 24205
Pond 35595
Nutcracker 26951


----------



## dawnm8877

Sbellington said:


> Julebukk is 20,340 pine cones
> Winter Urns are 10,662 pine cones
> Winter Lamps are 12,560 pine cones
> Winter Festival Trees (for all 3 stories) are 14,950 pine cones
> Yule Log is 18,713 pine cones
> Winter Pond is 28,375 pine cones
> Nutcracker Soldier is 21,595 pine cones



At level 23, here is my cost of the same items:

Julebukk is 25,478 pine cones
Winter Urns are 12,442 pine cones
Winter Lanterns are 16,562 pine cones
Winter Festival Trees (for all 3 stories) are 22,046 pine cones
Yule Log is 31,707 pine cones
Winter Pond is 34,958 pine cones
Nutcracker Soldier is 28,759 pine cone
Market stall is 12,285

This is ridiculous! I thought it was great that the time on the event was quite long at 29 days; that it would be fun to collect the items and complete the quests. I had no idea it would take so much time and effort to complete the event. This is getting to be stressful! Not exactly what you look for in a fun game!

Do you think it depends on what platform we play on or what part of the world we play from?


----------



## Mumma848

Anyone else's movie reel disappeared? The one where each day you can watch an add 5x and get 75 coins?

I don't currently need more coins but assumeably at some point they'll release more levels and I will be.


----------



## Karin1984

I don't have ad reels but maybe that's because I am not in  the US. 

I finally got a 'n honest answer from Disney in which they admit that the more you play, the more you have to pay. So I replied that I stop playing the game till the event is over as it's not fun when you know you can't reach your goal. And if after the event is over level 26 is not opened I will delete the game.


----------



## ned76

hey guys as you know i had topped out at lvl 25 but after starting the new event and unlocking featherduster it glitched and i lost my game and had to restart. 

since that happened i got my first sale where i was charged 3.99 for each building (more than some others) i also just got notification of another sale event wich is going for 4 days and is selling holiday goose for 1.29, 3 on offer plus a winter bundle box containing 150 diamonds and a bonus for 6.49 - let me know if you guys got this offer also 

my prices are significantly lower for all the christmas decos but i assume its because im have only made it to lvl 11 and dont have many characters with the ability to earn pinecones hence i believe there is a correllation in the pricing but still i think when offering sales they should all be priced the same and also offered at the same time no use everyone getting a sale on all critters last event but i still have to purchase all mine for 60 diamonds still........


----------



## MollieLouise72

I also got the winter bonus bundle offer of 150 diamonds and a bonus for £3.99. Has anyone purchased the bundle yet and can say what the bonus is? Not sure if it's worth buying yet (although it's 25 diamonds more that you usually get at £3.99!)


----------



## Mumma848

Yes I have that offer
AUS$1.49 goose
$7.99 winter bundle
Seems they're turning the game into being about spending real $$ to progress rather than playing
If that's the case I'm not interested


----------



## figment_jii

I'm a little late to the discussion, but here are my prices and information (all prices in pine cones, unless otherwise noted):
Level 23 (mostly a daily player, usually twice per day)
Market Stall: 17,550
Julebukk: 21,595
Winter Urns: 11,594
Winter Lantern:  13,560
Winter Festival Trees: 16,408 (all)
Yule Log: 20,340
Winter Pond: 29,832
Nutcracker Soldier: 22,883
Winter Decoration Basket: 399
Winter Gift Bag: 940
Winter Premium Gift Box: 24 gems
Winter Festival Pyramid: 177 gems

The offers changed, but currently:
Winter Bundle Box (150 Diamonds + Bonus): $4.99
Holiday Goose: $0.99

I have to admit, it's taken me until yesterday to finally unlock the Featherduster.  Given how expensive everything is and how long it's taking to collect the necessary items, I'm not even sure it's worth it play the event.  I played the Jasmine event pretty intensely, but it didn't seem to really add much to the game in the end. (I was really expecting some kind of reward for completing the event, but there wasn't anything.  The progress bar just filled up and it ended.)  I'd like to add the Footstool to my game, but I don't even recognize the other two characters!


----------



## liljc

The holiday geese help a lot.  They pay out 10 pine cones each every 3 minutes... just sort of stinks that you have to pay real money to get them.   Still without those I'd struggle to complete this event.  It is way too much work to try to complete this event because of the prices, but I'm determined to try to do it.

I just finished welcoming Gerda.  I'll let you all know what items are needed to get through her quest log.  I am going to save the pine cones I have at this point and try to buy whatever is needed to finish her quests rather than buy one of the xmas trees.  I think adding the new characters has to take priority over the side quests involving the xmas trees for now.


----------



## MrsPottts

I just opened the winter bundle box, which I paid 7.99 AUD for, and the "free gift" was 2500 coins and a smaller amount of experience. What a waste! 
What's the point in calling it a _winter_ box if it doesn't give a winter item or even pine cones??


----------



## liljc

MrsPottts said:


> I just opened the winter bundle box, which I paid 7.99 AUD for, and the "free gift" was 2500 coins and a smaller amount of experience. What a waste!
> What's the point in calling it a _winter_ box if it doesn't give a winter item or even pine cones??



You sure it didn't pay out 2,500 pine cones?  I thought for sure the bonus would be pine cones.   Maybe the "bonus" changes each time?


----------



## MrsPottts

liljc said:


> You sure it didn't pay out 2,500 pine cones?  I thought for sure the bonus would be pine cones.   Maybe the "bonus" changes each time?



Yeah it was definitely coins for me, I checked my pine cone count before and after in case I missed it. I thought it would be too, that was why I bought it! Maybe it changes but I don't think I'll pay another $8 to find out haha, I hope other people have better luck!


----------



## PrincessS121212

There is officially NO way I can complete the event at this point.  I too am stuck at level 25, with Kristoff almost unlocked, Olaf being built, and only a few more items left that I can get before being stuck in the main questMy current costs in the game are:
Yulebukk are 30,197 pine cones each
Winter Urns are 16,562 pine cones each
Winter Lanterns are 22,046 pine cones each
Winter Festival Trees (for all 3 stories) are 27,389 pine cones each
Yule Logs are 36,706 pine cones each
Winter Pond is 40,470 pine cones
Nutcracker Soldiers are 33,293 pine cones each

I skipped over the winter lanterns since buying 2 would be 44,092 and the winter festival trees are less.  Bought the market and 1 tree for the bookkeeper.  His quest needs to wrap and deliver gifts for 4-6 hours for each, and then you have to decorate the tavern the same way as the rotunda.  Apparently I need to spend all day the next 3 days doing 10 min quests to get the lanterns so I can even see the other 3 characters we need to unlock? ARG!!

I have never had a problem finishing all the other timed events days before the end while only playing casually, but at this rate I'll only be able to get another 2 quests in before the event!


----------



## LoLoD77

MrsPottts said:


> Yeah it was definitely coins for me, I checked my pine cone count before and after in case I missed it. I thought it would be too, that was why I bought it! Maybe it changes but I don't think I'll pay another $8 to find out haha, I hope other people have better luck!


It was definitely experience, coins and gems. The Winter Bundle doesn't have anything to do with the current event, it's just a discount pack of the regular items we need to move forward in the game. It's just unfortunately named.


----------



## LoLoD77

In response to the unfair pricing, I'm level 25. Did Tangled then Frozen then Beauty and these are my prices:

Winter Fir/Yule Festival/Winter Festival Tree - 18,713
Nutcracker Soldier - 25,561
Winter Urn - 13,560
Julebukk - 24,205
Winter Lantern - 16,408
Winter Market Stall - 18,350
Yule Log - 22,883
Winter Pond - 33,426
Winter Pyramid - 128 Gems

I have found that doing the shorter timed tasks when I know I'm going to be on a lot during a period of time helps rack up the pinecones (got 3,800 this afternoon) (2 half hour tasks gives 52PC vs 1 full hour task of 40PC) and the holiday geese help.


----------



## liljc

Gerda's first quest book didn't require purchasing any pine cone items to complete so I went ahead and got the Winter Festival Tree for the Beauty & Beast story and as part of the Winter's Greetings quest book they have you decorate the Tavern similar to how you had to decorate the Rotunda but Tinsel is the harder to get item instead of Mistletoe.  

Gerda has a second quest book after you finish the first.  I'm working through her second book now.  We'll see if they have you buy any of the pine cone items to get through that quest book or not.


----------



## Lana_lol

Hi! I need some advice. I finished Featherduster and rotunda. Should I proceed with Featherduster's new quest "Deck the Halls" or to go on Winter quests by Bookseller, Bishop and Conli? This event is too expensive and I'm really frustrated...


----------



## liljc

liljc said:


> Gerda has a second quest book after you finish the first.  I'm working through her second book now.  We'll see if they have you buy any of the pine cone items to get through that quest book or not.



The second task in her second quest book was to place 2 Julebukks    That means having to save 60,394 pine cones for me to complete that task     Now I regret buying that xmas tree and wish I had those 27,389 pine cones back.  I do have 20,000 pine cones now but it's going to take me like 3 days to save up the rest to buy those 2 Julebukks.


----------



## liljc

Lana_lol said:


> Hi! I need some advice. I finished Featherduster and rotunda. Should I proceed with Featherduster's new quest "Deck the Halls" or to go on Winter quests by Bookseller, Bishop and Conli? This event is too expensive and I'm really frustrated...



Personally I think it is better to do the Featherduster quest because you can add new characters.  The more characters you have the better off you are in the future with gaining currency and items.

We are all frustrated by the prices this event.  I don't mind a good challenge but having to work my butt off and probably still not being able to complete all the quests in the event is no fun.


----------



## Lana_lol

Tnx. What does the tavern providing after decoration - coins or pine cones?


----------



## liljc

Lana_lol said:


> Tnx. What does the tavern providing after decoration - coins or pine cones?



Yes it pays out pine cones when decorated for Christmas.  41 pine cone every 4 hours. 

I'm hoping to be done collecting the pieces by morning (just depends on how fast the tinsel drops).  

The tasks for the red ribbons and tinsel are all 5 hour and 6 hour tasks and so its taking away A LOT from the amount of pine cones I could normal collect from my characters if they were doing shorter tasks.  I think with there being so much pressure to collect pine cones to have any prayer of finishing this event the smart thing for me to do is to not be in a hurry to finish decorating the tavern.  I need to stop with the long tasks and do those over night and spend the day when I'm able to be online doing the short tasks to accumulate as many pine cones as possible.


----------



## LoLoD77

Lana_lol said:


> Hi! I need some advice. I finished Featherduster and rotunda. Should I proceed with Featherduster's new quest "Deck the Halls" or to go on Winter quests by Bookseller, Bishop and Conli? This event is too expensive and I'm really frustrated...


I'm sticking with the Featherduster tasks so far. Mainly because I can see that there's a building at the end instead of just a gem so I figure it's a better overall deal. I hope to do the trees eventually but I would be more disappointed to miss out on the characters than some decorations.


----------



## liljc

LoLoD77 said:


> I'm sticking with the Featherduster tasks so far. Mainly because I can see that there's a building at the end instead of just a gem so I figure it's a better overall deal. I hope to do the trees eventually but I would be more disappointed to miss out on the characters than some decorations.



It looks like their is a building coming at the end of the Gerda quests too.


----------



## LoLoD77

liljc said:


> It looks like their is a building coming at the end of the Gerda quests too.


That's good to know. Thanks for sharing! I just bought my first Winter Urn so I should move onto the next character quest within a couple of days


----------



## berryalice

Hello! I'm super excited to find this forum! Like everyone here, I'm also very frustrated with the unrealistic amount of pine cones that are needed for each item...

Also I'm wondering if anyone can help me...My game crashed (it crashes so often now and sometimes it's impossible to play because it crashes within 10 seconds of loading) and when I was able to log back in, the Winter Festival Pyramid had shown up on my quilt. I definitely didn't use my precious diamonds to purchase it. Was it a reward for doing something? Or is this a glitch?  Does anyone know?Thanks!


----------



## Sailorstar

Just started to collect for winter urns. Man I feel so behind. Merry Christmas and seasons greetings and a big good luck to all doing this years event.


----------



## ned76

possibly a glitch ....(a very lucky one!!) i certainly havent recieved one but im wondering if they will offer them on sale before the event is over??

at the moment i have 5 event jobs outstanding and im not sure which to pursue to not waste pine cones 
i have conil with winter nights 
the bishop with winter traditions
gerda with the dinner party
and then that old lady who usually has the general quests has 2 event quests, a towering triumph and precious pinecones both involving diamonds and not sure whether to do them esp if they dont lead to any person or new building ..... bit of a wait and see quest hopefully can finish the event without needing to go down this road?


----------



## ned76

merry christmas to you and yours too sailorstar !!


----------



## LoLoD77

I have a question for everyone - the Winter Decoration Basket - does yours work the same as mine? Same add'l PC after 3 hours?

I can purchase it for 299PC. After 3 hours, it gives me 327PC & 19XP. I have been buying them every three hours ever since to help gather PC and it really helps.


----------



## Sailorstar

Yes mine is 499 to buy and I only get 327 every 3 hours.  And I'm a level 22.  Thx Ned!!!


----------



## godzgirl93

It's good to see so many people upset with the way this game is playing out. I think the prices are outrageous. I feel like in order to accomplish anything in this task I have to put my life on hold and focus completely on collecting pinecones. How does Gerda get unlocked? What about footstool?


----------



## liljc

Just an update on the Beauty and Beast Christmas Tree quest.  After you finish decorating the Tavern a new quest book starts involving the baker which leads to you having to collect a bunch of pieces to decorate the Bakery for Christmas too.   This time there is only one person that can get the hardest item - Gerda doing a 4 hour task.


----------



## MrsPottts

I'm still waiting to unlock Gerda, and the first frost quest to place a winter market stall, do the Christmas tree quests start after one of these?
Has anyone come across Footstool yet? 
Wahhh this isn't a very fun event


----------



## berryalice

ned76 said:


> possibly a glitch ....(a very lucky one!!) i certainly havent recieved one but im wondering if they will offer them on sale before the event is over??



Hahaha Thanks! Yeah I hope it doesn't disappear as it was a pain to find a place for it to fit...


----------



## Mumma848

I'm currently collecting items to unlock Gerda and three quests open waiting for me to purchase Christmas trees
Just wondering if anyone knows which quest I should focus on to get the next building and person- I'm thinking it'll be the footstool next.
Don't want to spend my pc on tasks that won't help me in the long run when they take me sooooo long to collect!!!
Thanks


----------



## liljc

I just finished Gerda's quest (stayed up way too late because I was so curious to see what was next).  You get the furniture store which is part of the Tangled story then it gives you the quest to unlock Gunther next. 

Looks like the foot stool is last which makes sense since we did one new Beauty & the Beast character already (featherduster) 

Gunther's items don't look terribly hard there is just a lot of them.  The hardest item to get (the Painting) drops from Arendelle Castle which should help make getting it much easier.  The other items are 15 black boots (which we've had to get several times in the past), 22 Vases, and 32 logs which should be easy to get since they drop from the Winter Market Stalls.    His quest book ends with a diamond which tells me it will be like Gerda where a second quest book will open up after finishing the first and the 2nd book should end with another building (probably for Beauty & the Beast).

At the same time that the new Gunther quest started another quest book opened up for Beauty & the Beast called "Decoration Time".  It kicks off with a task for Cogsworth so judging by the title and the castle character being used my guess is that it might end up having something to do with decorating Beast's Castle for Christmas at the end.


----------



## Sailorstar

godzgirl93 said:


> It's good to see so many people upset with the way this game is playing out. I think the prices are outrageous. I feel like in order to accomplish anything in this task I have to put my life on hold and focus completely on collecting pinecones. How does Gerda get unlocked? What about footstool?


I pretty much have already told myself I am not getting this event done so I'm just shooting for as much as possible and thx to all the people on here giving us heads up on what we need to collect.  I wish I had read this dis before I bought that stupid beauty and beast Christmas tree then I would be done with the urns Night everyone


----------



## liljc

Mumma848 said:


> I'm currently collecting items to unlock Gerda and three quests open waiting for me to purchase Christmas trees
> Just wondering if anyone knows which quest I should focus on to get the next building and person- I'm thinking it'll be the footstool next.
> Don't want to spend my pc on tasks that won't help me in the long run when they take me sooooo long to collect!!!
> Thanks



Definitely stick to the main story quests for the new characters.  Just put the xmas tree stuff aside for the time being until after you have all the new characters.  In the end you don't get anything for the xmas tree quests but a couple of diamonds and a couple of buildings decked out for the Christmas holiday.   The tasks actually hurt you more than they help since finding the items to decorate the buildings takes up a lot of time (they are all long tasks to get the items) thus causing you to lose out on pine cones.  You need all the pine cones you can get to buy the items needed to complete the new character quests.


----------



## Mumma848

liljc said:


> Definitely stick to the main story quests for the new characters.  Just put the xmas tree stuff aside for the time being until after you have all the new characters.  In the end you don't get anything for the xmas tree quests but a couple of diamonds and a couple of buildings decked out for the Christmas holiday.   The tasks actually hurt you more than they help since finding the items to decorate the buildings takes up a lot of time (they are all long tasks to get the items) thus causing you to lose out on pine cones.  You need all the pine cones you can get to buy the items needed to complete the new character quests.


Thanks Mouseketeer I'll do that


----------



## lme30005

I'm totally confused with this game now! I have all 3 stories open and have just unlocked feather duster. I am still trying to get the mistletoe for the rotunda but haven't even got one yet. Also trying to unlock Sven. How do you progress with this event? Should I be concentrating on one story? No sign of Gerda or anything else yet and I don't have enough pine cones yet to buy the winter lanterns yet - do I need to do this to progress?


----------



## MrsPottts

lme30005 said:


> I'm totally confused with this game now! I have all 3 stories open and have just unlocked feather duster. I am still trying to get the mistletoe for the rotunda but haven't even got one yet...



Hey, not sure how much this helps, but in the quest log, the event quests have a circus tent icon next to the character pictures at the top. These are the ones that help you move on in the event, so I think you should be seeing a feather duster quest in there now and the one to unlock the rotunda? 
When you get through the feather duster's full quest you should unlock Gerda, or at least that's how it happened for me


----------



## lme30005

MrsPottts said:


> Hey, not sure how much this helps, but in the quest log, the event quests have a circus tent icon next to the character pictures at the top. These are the ones that help you move on in the event, so I think you should be seeing a feather duster quest in there now and the one to unlock the rotunda?
> When you get through the feather duster's full quest you should unlock Gerda, or at least that's how it happened for me


Thanks, It's taking forever to get the mistletoe for the rotunda so that's probably what's holding it up. Have done all the feather duster tasks


----------



## Tygari

Hello, I been reading you all since I joined game mid Jasmine event.
I started Frozen first, Tangled second and Beast third.
I am currently level 16.
My pine cone prices seem to be half most yours.
Julebukk 11368
Winter Urn 6741
Winter Market Stall 12900

You can figure the rest.
I am about to finish the Feather Duster quest line.
Half way to the second urn.

I have all 3 doll towers and all 3 chrismas goose.
They are helping a lot.
I not met any errors but I contacted and complained to customer support about how insane the event prices are.
I was informed they are aware of this issue but nothing will likely be done about it this event.


----------



## Tygari

Finishing Feather Duster unlocks Frozen's Dining Hall with Gerda.
Dining Hall costs zero pine cones and zero time to build.
Gives 37 pine cones every 4 hours.
Gerda hardest item is the Ice Skates which cost 50 gems to buy.
Dropped from Doll Tower and Ice Harvester's Hut, both pay buildings.
Duke from Frozen and Maximus from Enchanted can also drop the skates.
Also need Yarn, Candles, and Soup.
Lots of characters and buildings to drop each.


----------



## ned76

So here's my big beef with the game,  plus way too many little ones to mention, is that there is no double check before using hard earned diamonds.... I just lost 30 of them because the use button and the close box button are WAY TOO CLOSE to each other... What's worse I didn't even need them. 

Plus with all the characters now and buildings I truly believe we need a collect 'all button' that we can use when we see fit . 

If anyone agrees with the above points and is writing to Disney about the game can you include these too hopefully it may get back to the developers..... Fingers crossed


----------



## liljc

I welcomed Gunther this morning and no surprise part of his first quest book is placing 2 nutcracker soldiers.

Also the Christmas tree quest for the Beauty & the Beast ends with having to decorate Beast's castle as expected.  It requires 7 mistletoe and 15 Pomander (which you can only get from Gerda and Gunther) so it will take several days to complete


----------



## Nanao253

I unlocked Gerda today and I also think I won't be able to finish this event. I really want the footstool though  curious to know when you'll be getting it. After completing the Gunther quests?


----------



## MrsPottts

ned76 said:


> So here's my big beef with the game,  plus way too many little ones to mention, is that there is no double check before using hard earned diamonds....



I sent a complaint about this last week too, mentioning that I've paid real money for diamonds (and that they aren't cheap - $8 gets me 125 which doesn't quite buy ONE building) and how frustrating it is to waste that so easily. I also said that it turned me off spending any more money on this game. This was the reply I got 

"I totally understand, that happens to me all the time! I will make sure to pass your feedback along to our development team, although I cannot guarantee anything we do appreciate you reaching out to us!"

So, nothing basically.  Hope you get a better response if more people complain!


----------



## Gravey

Hello everyone,

Apologies if I've not posted this correctly. I too feel the expense of this event is simply outrageous. Has anyone unlocked the beloved footstool yet?! If so, a quest by quest break down would be super helpful. Similar to the excellent posts by Tygari and others above. In the meantime, happy pine cone harvesting!


----------



## Sailorstar

Here is my update I just got finished with the feather duster quest and on my way to unlock Gerda.  Also due to the fact that I did the Christmas tree for enchanted way before I realized I should have.  I now have a quest line for Seasons greetings enchanted character hook hand, to make him angry.   Honesty I can't think of something worse then making a man with a hook angry and its a Christmas quest lol.


----------



## Irene Sam

Hi all, I am at Level 25 and I felt that the winter event items are super expensive to buy. 

Winter Urn 16562
Winter Lantern 22046
Nutcracker Soldier 33293!!

I'm in the middle of collecting pine cones to buy the 2 winter urn... 

Anyone can tell me what is the next after complete the featherduster Deck the Halls quest?
When can I unlock at least one next character?


----------



## liljc

Gravey said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Apologies if I've not posted this correctly. I too feel the expense of this event is simply outrageous. Has anyone unlocked the beloved footstool yet?! If so, a quest by quest break down would be super helpful. Similar to the excellent posts by Tygari and others above. In the meantime, happy pine cone harvesting!



My memory isn't the best but the main things you need to know about the Gerda quests are:

1) there are two books of quests.  After you finish her first set of quests a new book of quests opens up
2) as part of her quest books you'll have to place 2 Yulebukks
3) once you finish the 2nd book of quests you will receive the Furniture Store which is a Tangled item and you will be tasked with welcoming Gunther
4) Gunther requires 32 logs (available from lots of characters and the winter market stalls), 22 Vases (available from lots of characters), 15 boots (which took me the longest to collect), and 6 paintings which are easy to get because they drop from the Arendelle Castle (no need to send anybody else to help with those)

So far I'm still on the first quest book for Gunther (not sure if there will be a second).  As part of the quest book I have to place 2 Nutcracker Soldiers (I'm working on collecting the pine cones to place the second one now).

I'm hoping it is just the one book of quests this time and the footstool is right around the corner for me, but I'll post once I know more about what happens after the Nutcracker Soldiers are placed.


----------



## Tygari

liljc said:


> My memory isn't the best but the main things you need to know about the Gerda quests are:
> 
> 1) there are two books of quests.  After you finish her first set of quests a new book of quests opens up
> 2) as part of her quest books you'll have to place 2 Yulebukks
> 3) once you finish the 2nd book of quests you will receive the Furniture Store which is a Tangled item and you will be tasked with welcoming Gunther
> 4) Gunther requires 32 logs (available from lots of characters and the winter market stalls), 22 Vases (available from lots of characters), 15 boots (which took me the longest to collect), and 6 paintings which are easy to get because they drop from the Arendelle Castle (no need to send anybody else to help with those)
> 
> So far I'm still on the first quest book for Gunther (not sure if there will be a second).  As part of the quest book I have to place 2 Nutcracker Soldiers (I'm working on collecting the pine cones to place the second one now).
> 
> I'm hoping it is just the one book of quests this time and the footstool is right around the corner for me, but I'll pose once I know more about what happens after the Nutcracker Soldiers are placed.



Thank you.
Your much farther than I am.
I am about to unlock Gerta.
I spent today gathering Gerta items and pinecones to buy a second winter stall.
Tomorrow I hope to purchase the 3rd stall.
I will get saving for the Yulebukks after that.
Thanks again.


----------



## LoLoD77

liljc said:


> My memory isn't the best but the main things you need to know about the Gerda quests are:
> 
> 1) there are two books of quests.  After you finish her first set of quests a new book of quests opens up
> 2) as part of her quest books you'll have to place 2 Yulebukks
> 3) once you finish the 2nd book of quests you will receive the Furniture Store which is a Tangled item and you will be tasked with welcoming Gunther
> 4) Gunther requires 32 logs (available from lots of characters and the winter market stalls), 22 Vases (available from lots of characters), 15 boots (which took me the longest to collect), and 6 paintings which are easy to get because they drop from the Arendelle Castle (no need to send anybody else to help with those)
> 
> So far I'm still on the first quest book for Gunther (not sure if there will be a second).  As part of the quest book I have to place 2 Nutcracker Soldiers (I'm working on collecting the pine cones to place the second one now).
> 
> I'm hoping it is just the one book of quests this time and the footstool is right around the corner for me, but I'll post once I know more about what happens after the Nutcracker Soldiers are placed.


When you look at the quest for Gunther in the log, does it end with a gem or a building?


----------



## Mumma848

Has anyone purchased a winter gift bag? It's come up as one of the quests from fairy god mother saying I'll be rewarded with pinecones.
To purchase it'll cost me 1160 PC and the info says I'll get 300 coins and 21 experience in 4hrs, neither of which I need. But if it gives me more than 1160 PC it's worth it.
A previous event... The fall event I think? Had a box where you got more than you spent on the box so while it tied up leaves for a while it was earning in the long run


----------



## Lana_lol

...


----------



## Lana_lol

Tygari said:


> Hello, I been reading you all since I joined game mid Jasmine event.
> I started Frozen first, Tangled second and Beast third.
> I am currently level 16.
> My pine cone prices seem to be half most yours.
> Julebukk 11368
> Winter Urn 6741
> Winter Market Stall 12900
> 
> You can figure the rest.
> I am about to finish the Feather Duster quest line.
> Half way to the second urn.
> 
> I have all 3 doll towers and all 3 chrismas goose.
> They are helping a lot.
> I not met any errors but I contacted and complained to customer support about how insane the event prices are.
> I was informed they are aware of this issue but nothing will likely be done about it this event.



Where can I find doll towers and chrismas goose? How much pine cones they give?


----------



## Irene Sam

Mumma848 said:


> Has anyone purchased a winter gift bag? It's come up as one of the quests from fairy god mother saying I'll be rewarded with pinecones.
> To purchase it'll cost me 1160 PC and the info says I'll get 300 coins and 21 experience in 4hrs, neither of which I need. But if it gives me more than 1160 PC it's worth it.
> A previous event... The fall event I think? Had a box where you got more than you spent on the box so while it tied up leaves for a while it was earning in the long run



It rewards with a diamond also


----------



## lme30005

I'm still stuck on getting the mistletoe for the rotunda - can I not progress until this is done? Been trying for about a week now. Also, finished feather duster but no sign of Gerda - should this have been unlocked? Can't see any sign of a dining hall anywhere. Feeling that there is no chance of finishing this now, the last events were much easier


----------



## Mumma848

lme30005 said:


> I'm still stuck on getting the mistletoe for the rotunda - can I not progress until this is done? Been trying for about a week now. Also, finished feather duster but no sign of Gerda - should this have been unlocked? Can't see any sign of a dining hall anywhere. Feeling that there is no chance of finishing this now, the last events were much easier



I have a feeling there was a quest to get a diamond then a quest to get Gerda- she popped up in 'saved items' and cost 0 PC and 0 time

After (finally) unlocking Gerda I've had to do a quest with a diamond at the end and then a quest with a building at the end. I'm thinking this may be a pattern


----------



## polydorus

Hello everyone, I've been following this thread for a while now (right when I started playing DET, some time before the Autumn Event) and some of the info I gathered here really helped me figure out how to play/what I was missing during events/etc. Do you know of any blog or site where similar discussions and info are being shared? Sometimes it's really frustrating to look for the right piece of info in-between all the posts here, I wish there was a more "accessible" database. I reckon it would also help figure out this ridiculous discrepancy in currency and prices we're experiencing (by the way, the way they're handling this Christmas Event is simply mental). At this point the only way we can access all the content in the current event is if they extend the period by another 10 days or so.. I really hope they do so in light of all the glitches and such; it's such a stupid thing to do: release a really fun winter update and then botch it by making it basically impossible to get to all of it.

a few info about my current status:
level 25 maxed out (all characters available at level 25 also maxed out)
stories: B&TB, Tangled, Frozen (in this order) + all the Jasmine update [this means I cannot place/unlock Oaken, Kristoff, Sven, Olaf and respective buildings yet]
prices:
- Winter Decoration Basket 299 pinecones (always have one going as it delivers a few pinecones more than it costs every 3H, not much but every bit helps)
- Winter Premium Gift Box 16 diamonds (never bought any)
- Winter Gift Bag 720 pinecones (bought only one because of a side quest that opened up after I placed Gunther's building, and rewarded a few extra pinecones)
- Winter Urn 14,950
- Winter Lantern 17,544
- Winter Market Stall 18,750 (bought only one because of the B&TB quest that allowed me, eventually, to place Frozen's Dining Hall and unlock Gerda)
- Winter Festival/Winter Fir/Yule Festival Tree 20,340
- Yule Log 24,205
- Nutcracker Soldier 26,951
- Winter Pond 35,595
- Winter Festival Pyramid 128 diamonds (I placed one at the very start of the event)

Limited Time items purchased: one Holiday Goose (0,99 euro) and the only building I had't already in the -40% trio offer, the Ice Harvester's Hut (cannot remember the price). Funnily enough, this purchase (for an item using real money, not diamonds or a diamond pack, FINALLY finished the quest I'd been bothering me since the very beginning: a B&TB optional side quest to buy diamonds and they'll reward you more, I bought a diamond pack twice since starting to play the game but that quest never cleared out until 10 days ago when I got the Hut).

Currently working on unlocking Gunther but at this rate it's going to take me a whole day if not more to gather all the necessary items (so upset none of them are set as green/easy to find while you have to collect 32 and 22 of blue ones!!); I still have all the "Winter Greetings/Knights/etc." (xmas trees) quests on hold because I'm trying to unlock the characters first; Cogsworth still has 6H left on his first task of the new "Decoration Time" quest --- all in all I'll never get to decorate everything and earn pinecones easily throughout the event because all the pinecone items are priced impossibly high, what nonsense!).
I remember the Autumn Event was a blast, really easy and fun to play. I only missed out on the Duke's Mask because at that time I had just started the Frozen story and that character was still levels away from being available to me. This time they delivered a much bigger update, packed with things to do, but managed to ruin it completely.

A tip to prevent spending diamonds when you don't want to (and yes, we do need a diamond confirm button for speeding up tasks/buildings/items): instead of tapping the red X button at the top right of the character's task box, which is strategically placed way too close to the diamond speedy option, you can tap ANYWHERE else on the screen and the box will still go away. I made a point of automatising my closing by tapping towards the top left of the screen so I never risk it.  
Also, quite disappointed in the Ice Harvester's Hut: they said it was supposed to deliver hard to find items during the event but so far it only helped with ice skates; now that I'm unlocking Gunther it doesn't drop paintings (the corresponding hard to find/pink item for this character), no big deal now because those can be found from Arendelle's Castle at that's a quick delivery, but in the future I hope it'll start dropping pink items again, assuming I'll ever get to the Footstool (tsk!).

Thanks for all the helpful info you provided so far, fingers crossed they extend the event!


----------



## Giulia Federici

Hi! I just stumbled upon this board, and I was wondering whether anyone is having problems unlocking Gerda and Gunther from the winter event. I'm currently on level 25, and have started the game with Beauty and the Beast, followed by Tangled and Frozen. I have purchased the garden rotunda and have unlocked the feather duster and her quest line, but with the exception of the quests asking to buy the outrageously expensive Christmas trees, nothing has popped up for Tangled or Frozen. Has anyone else had this problem? Could it be because I am still missing a few key buildings (namely the flower shop for Frozen and the pottery kiln and village bakery for Tangled), or do I just need to buy the trees to have Garda and Gunther pop up? I really want to collect all the extra character, but this event is ridiculously hard compared to the harvest and Aladdin ones...


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

lme30005 said:


> I'm still stuck on getting the mistletoe for the rotunda - can I not progress until this is done? Been trying for about a week now. Also, finished feather duster but no sign of Gerda - should this have been unlocked? Can't see any sign of a dining hall anywhere. Feeling that there is no chance of finishing this now, the last events were much easier


You are not alone - I've been trying to get mistletoe for a week - even spent SO many diamonds on the Winter gift - nothing.  A friend bought the Flower Shop for $3 and got them all in one day.  I won't spend money to play so it looks like I'm out.   Good Luck!


----------



## Tygari

Lana_lol said:


> Where can I find doll towers and chrismas goose? How much pine cones they give?



Doll Tower is the Winter Festival Pyramid.
It in the store to buy for gems.
Christmas Goose is the Holiday Goose.
It was a limited time buy.
You can't buy it now.
Sorry for the wrong names.
I am not good with names.


----------



## Naomi84

Have been reading all the messages on the winter event and I was honestly shocked to find out that the prices for the items like the Christmas trees are not the same for everyone. I'm pretty sure I will not be able to get the footstool in time, as 1 Christmas tree already costs me 23.700 pinecones. Takes me days to get that many PC's, it is ridiculous and takes the fun of playing away. If I understood this right; if you're an active player, the items will be more expensive for you. Madness, I'm very dissapointed. Also; I'm on level 25 which is apparently the maximum level because I cant proceed, so I can't unlock characters like Olaf either. I'm also almost out of space to, to build on. Hope I will be able to move beyond level 25 soon.


----------



## LoLoD77

Mumma848 said:


> I have a feeling there was a quest to get a diamond then a quest to get Gerda- she popped up in 'saved items' and cost 0 PC and 0 time
> 
> After (finally) unlocking Gerda I've had to do a quest with a diamond at the end and then a quest with a building at the end. I'm thinking this may be a pattern


The dining hall & Gerda are the prize at the end of one of the Featherduster quests. I can't remember what it was called but it was the one where you had to buy two Winter Urns. You will see the building as the prize at the end of the quest instead of a gem in the quest log. Ignore the tree quests for now. They are a waste of PC if you want the new characters.


----------



## LoLoD77

Irene Sam said:


> It rewards with a diamond also


Depending on your original price, that would be the Winter Decoration Basket(?). It ties up 299PC for me every 3H but adds 28PC each time.


----------



## liljc

Was able to get the second Nutcracker Soldier with my morning collections after I woke up this morning. This finished off the first quest book for Gunther but then a second quest book opened up.   It's a short book with just 3 tasks and it ends with another building.   I'm guessing since just the footstool is left the building will go on the Beauty & the Beast map.


----------



## LoLoD77

Mumma848 said:


> Has anyone purchased a winter gift bag? It's come up as one of the quests from fairy god mother saying I'll be rewarded with pinecones.
> To purchase it'll cost me 1160 PC and the info says I'll get 300 coins and 21 experience in 4hrs, neither of which I need. But if it gives me more than 1160 PC it's worth it.
> A previous event... The fall event I think? Had a box where you got more than you spent on the box so while it tied up leaves for a while it was earning in the long run


Depending on your original price, that would be the Winter Decoration Basket(?). It ties up 299PC for me every 3H but adds 28PC each time.


----------



## LoLoD77

liljc said:


> Was able to get the second Nutcracker Soldier with my morning collections after I woke up this morning. This finished off the first quest book for Gunther but then a second quest book opened up.   It's a short book with just 3 tasks and it ends with another building.   I'm guessing since just the footstool is left the building will go on the Beauty & the Beast map.


That's great to hear, I'm just finishing up buying my second Jubukke so I should get to Gunther soon (I hope). Fingers crossed I can get through his fast enough too


----------



## dawnm8877

Wow, this event is taking forever!! I have been reading the advice here to ignore the quests to place the Christmas trees in favor of trying to welcome all the characters. I am currently working on placing my second winter urn to complete the quest and get the dining hall. In the regular quests, I have unlocked Anna's winter cloak and I'm wondering if it is worth my attention at this point to try and complete it. Will this give her the opportunity to produce pine cones as a part of her moments? As it is now, the only Anna moment that produces pine cones is the 10min "Enjoy pepperkracker". Thanks for sharing & good luck to us all!


----------



## berryalice

Anyone having problem with the game being loaded then crashing within 10 seconds?  It's almost unplayable...


----------



## Tygari

dawnm8877 said:


> As it is now, the only Anna moment that produces pine cones is the 10min "Enjoy pepperkracker". Thanks for sharing & good luck to us all!



Anna along with Hans, Kai, Rapunzel, and Gothel  with 10 minute quests are your best questers.  Set them running in 10 minutes along with the 3 Winter Market Stall.  They produce a pinecone a minute for 480 pine cones an hour.  Drop some due to collect and refresh and your still getting around 400+ an hour.
Don't underestimate Anna just cause her output is low.


----------



## liljc

This event has me so burned out right now.  I've been on this game tapping pine cones so much the past 2 weeks that it's crazy and I'm sick of it.  I added my 2nd Nutcracker Solider this morning and should be done with Gunther by tomorrow morning (if not before bed), but I think once I finish with the footstool quests I'm calling it quits on the event.  I don't think I have it in me to work through all 3 Christmas tree quests.  They make it so hard to collect all the items to complete the decorations and you keep having to get the same items each new building.  I guess we'll see.  By that point I won't need to be worrying about collecting pine cones any more so I can just send my characters on 5 - 6 hours quests and check in a few times a day.


----------



## Tygari

liljc said:


> This event has me so burned out right now.  I've been on this game tapping pine cones so much the past 2 weeks that it's crazy and I'm sick of it.  I added my 2nd Nutcracker Solider this morning and should be done with Gunther by tomorrow morning (if not before bed), but I think once I finish with the footstool quests I'm calling it quits on the event.  I don't think I have it in me to work through all 3 Christmas tree quests.  They make it so hard to collect all the items to complete the decorations and you keep having to get the same items each new building.  I guess we'll see.  By that point I won't need to be worrying about collecting pine cones any more so I can just send my characters on 5 - 6 hours quests and check in a few times a day.



We all are feeling burned by this event.  It simply isn't any fun.
Your doing great. Keep at it sweetie.  You can do it.


----------



## liljc

Gunther caught me by surprise.  His last quest was only 10 minutes long.  If I knew that I would have made sure to have as many characters ready to start collecting footstool items as possible.  Now I'm stuck waiting on a few of them that are on longer tasks looking for Christmas decorations for the Beast's castle.

The new building for completing the Gunther story book is the Castle Dog House (Beauty & the Beast).  It then has you start to welcome the footstool and opens up two new quest books one for Shorty and one for Oaken.    The Dog House pays out 13 pine cones every 30 minutes and helps with the mittens for footstool.

The items needed to welcome the footstool include:

35 snowflakes (high chance of finding from several sources)
23 mittens (good chance of finding from several sources)
16 boots (fair chance item but lots of sources)
7 pillows (low chance item) - Featherduster: Make the Beds, LeFou: recruit at the Lodge, Elsa: Adorn the Palace, Shorty: take a nap, and the Furniture store


Footstool only has one quest book to be completed.  I can tell because at the end of the book there is a picture of some kind of present.   It'll be interesting to find out what is in the present.  A bunch of diamonds would be nice. 


Some good news is that once welcomed, the footstool can help find the Pomanders which are a hard to find item that seem to be needed on most of the decorate building for Christmas tasks.  For the Beast's castle you need 15 of them and right now they only come from Gunther and Gerda.  After 2 days I've only gotten 5 of the 15 Pomanders.

Just a side note.  Even though in the new Oaken quest book the first task says help Oaken decorate for Christmas it's Kai that performs the task not Oaken.  Little error on their part I guess.


----------



## Tygari

liljc said:


> Beast's Castle



Which building precisely is beast's castle?


----------



## liljc

Tygari said:


> Which building precisely is beast's castle?



In the middle of this image is the Beast's Castle


----------



## Tygari

liljc said:


> In the middle of this image is the Beast's Castle



That one is not on my list to buy.


----------



## liljc

Tygari said:


> That one is not on my list to buy.



Did you start with the Beauty & the Beast story last?

Beauty & the Beast was my second story after Frozen.   But it doesn't seem like I got the Castle at the very end to where it wouldn't be available for somebody that started with Beauty & the Beast last.


----------



## Tygari

liljc said:


> Did you start with the Beauty & the Beast story last?
> 
> Beauty & the Beast was my second story after Frozen.   But it doesn't seem like I got the Castle at the very end where it wouldn't be available for somebody that started with Beauty & the Beast last.


Yes, Beast is my third story unlock.
I am level 19 right now.
At Beast Bakery, Opera House, Garden Keep, and Art Gallery are all above level 25.


----------



## liljc

Tygari said:


> Yes, Beast is my third story unlock.
> I am level 19 right now.
> At Beast Bakery, Opera House, Garden Keep, and Art Gallery are all above level 25.



Guess that makes sense.  Tangled was my last story and there are a lot of things for the Tangled story I don't have yet. 

I'd recommend just sticking to the main event story line and trying to add the three new characters (Gerda, Gunther, and footstool) and not doing the Christmas Tree quests anyways.  They just distract too much time and resources away from completing the main story line and with as expensive as all the pine cone items are you risk not being able to finish getting the 3 new characters if you go off and start working on one of the Christmas tree quest books.


----------



## Tygari

liljc said:


> Guess that makes sense.  Tangled was my last story and there are a lot of things for the Tangled story I don't have yet.
> 
> I'd recommend just sticking to the main event story line and trying to add the three new characters (Gerda, Gunther, and footstool) and not doing the Christmas Tree quests anyways.  They just distract too much time and resources away from completing the main story line and with as expensive as all the pine cone items are you risk not being able to finish getting the 3 new characters if you go off and start working on one of the Christmas tree quest books.



I got my 3rd winter market stall.  About to hit 5k pinecones.
Tomorrow i should reach the 22k pinecones i need to buy the 2 julebukk's to finish gerta's quest and unlock gunther's quest line.
While i work to unlock him i plan to purchase a tree or two, their 9k each.
Then the two nutcrackers to finish him.
While i unlock footstool i will get the remaining trees.


----------



## liljc

Tygari said:


> I got my 3rd winter market stall.  About to hit 5k pinecones.
> Tomorrow i should reach the 22k pinecones i need to buy the 2 julebukk's to finish gerta's quest and unlock gunther's quest line.
> While i work to unlock him i plan to purchase a tree or two, their 9k each.
> Then the two nutcrackers to finish him.
> While i unlock footstool i will get the remaining trees.



sounds like a good plan.  With 13+ days left you are in good shape.


----------



## Tygari

liljc said:


> sounds like a good plan.  With 13+ days left you are in good shape.



3 Winter Market Stall
3 Holiday Goose
3 Winter Festival Pyramid
These items are really helping a lot.


----------



## PrincessS121212

So to be clear, at this point, I'm working on my 2nd urn which I still need 12000 pc for.  Then to get Gerda, Gunter, AND Footstool I will have to purchase:
2 Yulebukk @ 30,197 pc or 60394 pc total
2 Nutcracker Soldiers @ 33,293 pc or 66586pc total
totalling 126980 pc
So I basically have to average 11000 pc a day just to get the 3 new characters, not counting all the time I will be grabbing items and can't collect pine cones!?!

And that's not counting the 2 Winter Festival Trees I still need for side stories @ 27,389 pc each!

Have there been any quests for the yule log or winter pond yet?  Trying to figure in the below costs of those items if needed.
Yule Logs are 36,706 pine cones each
Winter Pond is 40,470 pine cones

Also, can anyone confirm that the winter decoration basket does in fact give more pc than you spend?  I haven't gotten one yet, but supposedly I pay 299 for 3 hours and net 327, so make a profit of 28 pc every 3 hours, but I haven't actually attempted it yet.


----------



## MrsPottts

PrincessS121212 said:


> Also, can anyone confirm that the winter decoration basket does in fact give more pc than you spend?  I haven't gotten one yet, but supposedly I pay 299 for 3 hours and net 327, so make a profit of 28 pc every 3 hours, but I haven't actually attempted it yet.



Yes it does give that profit, and it also drops Wreaths and a few other items when you are unlocking building xmas decorations. It's worth it


----------



## Irene Sam

PrincessS121212 said:


> So to be clear, at this point, I'm working on my 2nd urn which I still need 12000 pc for.  Then to get Gerda, Gunter, AND Footstool I will have to purchase:
> 2 Yulebukk @ 30,197 pc or 60394 pc total
> 2 Nutcracker Soldiers @ 33,293 pc or 66586pc total
> totalling 126980 pc
> So I basically have to average 11000 pc a day just to get the 3 new characters, not counting all the time I will be grabbing items and can't collect pine cones!?!
> 
> And that's not counting the 2 Winter Festival Trees I still need for side stories @ 27,389 pc each!
> 
> Have there been any quests for the yule log or winter pond yet?  Trying to figure in the below costs of those items if needed.
> Yule Logs are 36,706 pine cones each
> Winter Pond is 40,470 pine cones
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm that the winter decoration basket does in fact give more pc than you spend?  I haven't gotten one yet, but supposedly I pay 299 for 3 hours and net 327, so make a profit of 28 pc every 3 hours, but I haven't actually attempted it yet.


My progress is almost same as you. Working on my second winter urn... should can get it by end of today...

Don't think I can complete the winter event with all the characters..


----------



## Lana_lol

I have just one Winter Market Stall and I'm on the way to unlock Gerda. Do I need 2nd and 3rd Market Stall as a part of Gerda or Gunther's quest book? Otherwise I don't want to buy them because they won't pay off in such short time. I bought Festival Pyramid and realized I should spend those diamonds on ice skates for Gerda then on pyramid. Characters produce way more pine cones so it's smarter to spend the diamonds on them


----------



## liljc

Honestly, if it weren't for the ridiculously expensive prices for the pine cone items and them wanting so many hard to find pieces for some of these collections this really would be a great Event.  I love that we got 4 new characters, a bunch of new buildings, and the actual decorations and decorated buildings look really cool. 

Since I know I won't be completing the footstool until tomorrow night at the earliest I decided to go ahead and get the 2nd Christmas tree (this time for the frozen story) and to go ahead and start on that path too.  I'm sure I can save up enough pine cones by tomorrow night to get 1 of the Yule Logs (I'm assuming the game will ask us to place at least 1).  With 13 days left I'm in good shape on footstool.   If I'm going to have any chance to finish all 3 side Christmas tree quests I have to get moving on the 2nd one.


----------



## liljc

Lana_lol said:


> I have just one Winter Market Stall and I'm on the way to unlock Gerda. Do I need 2nd and 3rd Market Stall as a part of Gerda or Gunther's quest book? Otherwise I don't want to buy them because they won't pay off in such short time. I bought Festival Pyramid and realized I should spend those diamonds on ice skates for Gerda then on pyramid. Characters produce way more pine cones so it's smarter to spend the diamonds on them



No you won't need the 2nd or 3rd Market Stalls, but they do help a lot with accumulating pine cones.  The first thing I bought was the 3 market stalls before I started on the street lamps just to maximize their value during the event.  Now being this far into the event I think it would be best just to skip the 2nd and 3rd market stalls and keep pushing through the required quest items.


----------



## disneyfan888

I am so glad I found this thread! I have been addicted to this game since it was released and have been playing non-stop. I am incredibly disappointed though, that there are pieces of land that can be purchased with levels of 30+, yet I am no longer leveling up because I am maxed out at 25? Pretty sad as I could be earning stars to level up and it is all going to waste. I gave up on trying to complete the Christmas event because everything needs a ridiculous amount of pine cones in order to unlock. I really wanted Gunther though  
How is everyone else enjoying the game?


----------



## Irene Sam

disneyfan888 said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! I have been addicted to this game since it was released and have been playing non-stop. I am incredibly disappointed though, that there are pieces of land that can be purchased with levels of 30+, yet I am no longer leveling up because I am maxed out at 25? Pretty sad as I could be earning stars to level up and it is all going to waste. I gave up on trying to complete the Christmas event because everything needs a ridiculous amount of pine cones in order to unlock. I really wanted Gunther though
> How is everyone else enjoying the game?


I have max out my level as well. Hopefully Disney will release update to further level soon.

I'm now on my way to unlock Gerda. Don't think I can get other characters of the event after Gerda...

It's so hard to get the skate to unlock Gerda


----------



## Tygari

Today is my birthday.  It gotten in the way of me farming pinecones.  i am only going to get 10k today instead of the 17k i was hoping to.


----------



## ned76

just thought id let you know how ive been travelling .... since loosing my game when i was already at level 25 and having already unlocked feather duster to say i was upset is putting it mildly...i thought i had lost out big time as the help centre said they couldnt replace any of the harvest or aladin event special decos i had earned was devestating to say the least but i think when it came to restarting the event it has made me play smarter. 

i had to restart the game abou a week into the current event but i have managed to claw my was back to lvl 17 and considering i had hardly had anyone unlocked to earn items or cones, the geese and one windmill i purchased, have been the only thing keeping me afloat.

its been a catch 22.... do i set eveyone to earn pinecones to advance the event or get items to unlock my next person (not to mention my coin earning is now dramatically reduced so even if i get to the lvl to earn another person i cant really afford then) 

BUT THE BEST THING THAT HAPPENED WAS MY EVENT ITEMS WERE WAY CHEAPER!!!! Compared to the prices that first appeared on my original game these ones are more realistic i still have to work hard but at least they dont go over 10 thousand and with my limited personnel it was a god send 

im currently doing footstool but am at a standstill as oaken needs to do things and hes still unlocked for me 

can i just say thanks to everyone who is more advanced telling us what to expect as it has helped deciding what to focus my attention on either pinecone or people...many many thanks!!!!!


----------



## Nanao253

I try to unlock Gunther now but his items are hard to get somehow. Managed to get all 3 paintings immediately thanks to Arendelle castle but having a hard time getting the other items  Let's see how long it'll take me.


----------



## Irene Sam

Krisoff, Olaf and Sven for frozen story is not part of the event right?
I got them all... I should buy after and event because wasted lot of time to get item to unlock them rather than gather pine cones ...


----------



## Sbellington

Hey guys, stopping by for an update.

Finally got the Market Stall and am now saving for all 3 of the damn trees.  With only 12 days left I can't see myself finishing all of the quests and unlocking everyone.  This is the worst event in the history of events, to make it even worse you don't even have an option to purchase Pine Cones (and frankly that might be a good thing because I might just spend way too much money on them)  I unlocked Gerda, hooray for having 1 more person to collect Pine Cones.  And i'm now very happy I didn't place any of the available characters I have because it sounds like the more characters you have on the board the more things cost in the event.  While they might be able to collect pine cones i dont believe the trade off is worth it.

12 days to collect roughly 100,000 pine cones if I want to complete everything and i'm totaling roughly 10,000 a day if I send everyone out on their shortest missions and literally do nothing else with my life.

Cheers.


----------



## lme30005

Just logged in and about 3000 pine cones have disappeared. Been saving up for those 2 things that cost 20k each for ages (I'm a bit behind) and now I've lost some. I haven't bought anything so I'm really cross! No chance of even getting Gerda at this rate


----------



## liljc

If you think Gerda and Gunther items are a bit hard to get wait until you get to the Footstool.  I'm having a hard time with getting the pillows.  Today is my 3rd day on it and I'm only at 3 of 7 pillows so far.  It is going to take 5 - 7 days total to get them all.

Since it is taking so long I went ahead and started the other two Christmas tree stories so that I can maybe, just maybe, have a chance to finish all the Quests from the event.


----------



## Katy D

Hi all, I just started playing this game toward the beginning of the holiday event, and I just reached lvl 13 yesterday. Wish I discovered this board sooner because then I would focus more on event characters!  Instead I've been spreading myself thin working on everything. 

I've noticed that pinecone prices and quest item amounts seem to be different for me.  I'm working on Gunther right now and he requires 17 logs, 4 boots, 9 vases, and 2 paintings.  My julebukk costs 4424, yule log 3933, nutcracker soldier 5085, and xmas trees for each story were 2373 each.  

I started with Frozen, then B&B, and finally just started Tangled yesterday.  Right now I have 3 characters to unlock: Philippe, Rapunzel, and Gunther.  It sounds like I should ignore Philippe and Rapunzel for now and only focus on Gunther, to avoid my item prices going up? But I'm not sure if there are event quests that I won't be able to do because my level is too low?


----------



## Mumma848

Thanks for all the advice!
I have the three Christmas tree tasks sitting their waiting, but Ive unlocked Gerda and Gunther! I'm saving PC to purchase the second Nutcracker 26951 and will then be able to move through his tasks and hopefully get the footstool!
A task with Cogsworth opened up and because it didn't require me to purchase anything I worked on that so am now collecting items to decorate the Beasts Castle. But I figure with all the items I need to collect being through activities that earn PC its not so bad.

A question about the current sale. 
My sale offer is the Basket of Diamonds at 20% off
So that's 270 diamonds for $12.99 instead of $14.99 AU
However a friend has a different offer is the Pile of diamonds at 80% off!!!
That's 125 diamonds at $1.49 instead of $7.99!!! 
What?!!!
I'm not going to spend $12.99 but $1.49 yeah I think I would.
How is that fair.
Perhaps is it to do with the level we're at? I'm level 25 been there since Halloween
My friend is at level 19


----------



## ned76

hey guys just an update, i had unlocked footstool this morning and his quest are 
1 helping footstool be underfoot 4 hrs
2 help footstool beg for attention 5mins
3 place yule log


----------



## ned76

maybe mumma its based on whether diamonds had been purchased before, if your friend hadnt then maybe they are trying to entice the player to go down that slippery slope but i do believe its crappy, it should be the same for all i dont like that im penalised for putting in the effort it seems


----------



## ned76

phase 2 is helping footstool sniff out trouble 6hrs
help footstool chase the throw pillow  30m


----------



## Mumma848

ned76 said:


> maybe mumma its based on whether diamonds had been purchased before, if your friend hadnt then maybe they are trying to entice the player to go down that slippery slope but i do believe its crappy, it should be the same for all i dont like that im penalised for putting in the effort it seems



Yes perhaps that's it as I did purchase two of the holiday goose 
Quite unfair way to structure the game and I think in the long run will probably see people dropping off


----------



## Tygari

YAY!!!  I finally got Gunther's building.
Soon after I got my first event tree.
So very happy I got all 3 Winter Market Stalls now.
Not only does that mean more pinecones but they dropping logs for Gunther and mistletoe for decoration.
Mistletoe is what I had the hardest time with during Feather duster building decoration.
Saving pinecones for another tree.
I think I will go against the consensus and get all 3 trees right now.
That way I won't pause in drops as I work on the nutcracker's and footstool.


----------



## Mumma848

Tygari said:


> So very happy I got all 3 Winter Market Stalls now.
> Not only does that mean more pinecones but they dropping logs for Gunther and mistletoe for decoration.



You're getting mistletoe from the market stalls??
I only have one and it's PC every 5min but no mistletoe which I'm trying to collect to decorate the beasts castle


----------



## Tygari

Mumma848 said:


> You're getting mistletoe from the market stalls??
> I only have one and it's PC every 5min but no mistletoe which I'm trying to collect to decorate the beasts castle



Sorry, my misake, it is garland.


----------



## AJ1983

I also had the 125 diamond bundle available to me for $1.29, and I have not spent any real money on this game. I did buy that bundle because the "buy diamonds" quest has been there since day 1, and now there was a winter event quest to buy diamonds. This purchase enabled me to complete both.


----------



## liljc

I unlocked the footstool just now.  And it is only asking for 1 yule log which is nice since they are so expensive.


----------



## ned76

Don't go getting too excited about the prize box at the end of footstool guys.... Once you get it, it still takes 12hrs to unlock.......


----------



## Spunky05

ned76 said:


> Don't go getting too excited about the prize box at the end of footstool guys.... Once you get it, it still takes 12hrs to unlock.......


Of course it does...oy. Curious to know what it is though so I know if it's worth it.


----------



## nonetiquette

Anyone know what you get from the winter premium gift box and the winter gift bag?


----------



## Irene Sam

I'm on my way to finish Gerda second quest book. Now only on first task. And collecting pinecones to buy the julebukk... hopefully can get at least Gunther before the event end...


----------



## Haruka

Did anyone notice that this game isn't in the app store anymore, at least as of this writing? (that might explain the bugs I've been having.)

I'm at level 25 and can't advance, sounds like others are having the same problem.  I've been playing the latest event but can't even find where to go to unlock the new characters, and after earning all the items to craft the rotunda's decorations, instead of a 'craft' button, it's asking for 9999 diamonds.


----------



## Mumma848

Haruka said:


> I've been playing the latest event but can't even find where to go to unlock the new characters, and after earning all the items to craft the rotunda's decorations, instead of a 'craft' button, it's asking for 9999 diamonds.



That sounds like a glitch or something- I think some others had this exact problem a week back or so. Contact help desk I think was the way they had it resolved. Good luck


----------



## Irene Sam

Haruka said:


> Did anyone notice that this game isn't in the app store anymore, at least as of this writing? (that might explain the bugs I've been having.)
> 
> I'm at level 25 and can't advance, sounds like others are having the same problem.  I've been playing the latest event but can't even find where to go to unlock the new characters, and after earning all the items to craft the rotunda's decorations, instead of a 'craft' button, it's asking for 9999 diamonds.


I still can search it in apps store


----------



## Naomi84

Haruka said:


> Did anyone notice that this game isn't in the app store anymore, at least as of this writing? (that might explain the bugs I've been having.)
> 
> I'm at level 25 and can't advance, sounds like others are having the same problem.  I've been playing the latest event but can't even find where to go to unlock the new characters, and after earning all the items to craft the rotunda's decorations, instead of a 'craft' button, it's asking for 9999 diamonds.



You don't need 9999 diamonds though, just switch one time between the picture of the normal rotunda and the decorated one, and then you can just click on the green button without 9999 diamonds on it, and then the rotunda is decorated. Its just a bug.


----------



## Haruka

Thanks for the fix about the rotunda, it worked.  The search is working for me again in the app store, too.  Now to see about the missing characters.


----------



## Irene Sam

This is my second time mis-press the diamond button that will result faster completed the building production 
Lost 7 diamonds 
Really hope that they can impelement confirmation message box when click on the diamond button ...


----------



## LoLoD77

Haruka said:


> Thanks for the fix about the rotunda, it worked.  The search is working for me again in the app store, too.  Now to see about the missing characters.


The new characters are like a chain. First you unlock Featherduster, complete her quests, you get the Dining Hall & Gerda, unlock Gerda, complete her quests, you get the Furniture Store & Gunther, unlock Gunther, finish his quests & you get the building for the Footstool & that character (I'm still working on that one so I don't know what building it is yet). Hope that helps


----------



## LoLoD77

nonetiquette said:


> Anyone know what you get from the winter premium gift box and the winter gift bag?


If you press the blue "?" on the item in the store, it tells you what it gives out. I believe the gift box gives 240PC after 8h and something else, can't remember. The gift bag gives 300Coins & 21XP after 4h (I think).


----------



## Haruka

LoLoD77 said:


> The new characters are like a chain. First you unlock Featherduster, complete her quests, you get the Dining Hall & Gerda, unlock Gerda, complete her quests, you get the Furniture Store & Gunther, unlock Gunther, finish his quests & you get the building for the Footstool & that character (I'm still working on that one so I don't know what building it is yet). Hope that helps



Thank you, that does help.  It's not good news, though, considering when I 'unlocked' Featherduster quite a while back, I was unable to make her do anything, she just floated around until a new update let me send her on quests, so now I feel like I'm scrambling to catch up.  I'll do my best, though!  Thanks again!


----------



## ned76

ok the winter prize for footstool unlocked a couple of hrs ago .....not really exciting .....10 diamonds 500 experience and i cant remember the money but not a huge amount.  now i just hope the pay a conversion for our remaining pinecones!!!!


----------



## Mumma848

ned76 said:


> ok the winter prize for footstool unlocked a couple of hrs ago .....not really exciting .....10 diamonds 500 experience and i cant remember the money but not a huge amount.  now i just hope the pay a conversion for our remaining pinecones!!!!



They didn't convert at the end of the jasmin one. I had 5000... Leaves was it? Whatever it was and I lost them

Pretty disappointed with the winter premium gift box. Used 48 diamonds to purchase it, waited 8hrs and when id tap it to see how long it had left it had 4 ? Circles indicating there's be items drop as well as PC and experience- that's why j bought it, as its one of the items to collect hard to find things for beasts castle. When it opened I got 240PC, 34 experience and nothing else!!! What a waste!!


----------



## Spunky05

Are the tasks to unlock footstool event items (pinecone) or regular? I'm thinking if I can finish the quests to place footstool's building before the event ends I'll still be able to unlock him after the event maybe.

Currently unlocking Gunther. The paintings are dropping faster than the logs, super annoying. And my Frozen guys can't earn logs because I have to place a tree you get at level 27. Ugh.


----------



## liljc

ned76 said:


> ok the winter prize for footstool unlocked a couple of hrs ago .....not really exciting .....10 diamonds 500 experience and i cant remember the money but not a huge amount.  now i just hope the pay a conversion for our remaining pinecones!!!!



thanks for the update

I'll need a couple of days to save up for the winter pond (costs me over 40k pine cones) then I'll be done with the footstool quest log.   I finished the christmas tree quests for Beauty & the Beast and for Tangled.  Just working on decorating Arendelle Castle then I'll be done with everything from the event.


----------



## LoLoD77

ned76 said:


> ok the winter prize for footstool unlocked a couple of hrs ago .....not really exciting .....10 diamonds 500 experience and i cant remember the money but not a huge amount.  now i just hope the pay a conversion for our remaining pinecones!!!!


If you want to convert your PC for coins and XP, buy the Winter gift bag. It costs 720PC and gives coins & XP once it expires. Can't remember how much of each but that's what I did with my leaves during the Jasmine event.


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Hello!  First time posting here in the ET forum.  How are you earning these insane amount of pine cones?  I'm level 23 and have every character round the clock earning and now I have to place 2 trees and 2 urns?  Do you use real money to play?  Thank you for any tips & advice!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Tygari

Almost have Gunther unlocked.
Purchased 1 of each Christmas Tree.
Now to get two nutcrackers.

Is there anything from the Christmas tree quests besides decorating the trees?


----------



## LoLoD77

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> Hello!  First time posting here in the ET forum.  How are you earning these insane amount of pine cones?  I'm level 23 and have every character round the clock earning and now I have to place 2 trees and 2 urns?  Do you use real money to play?  Thank you for any tips & advice!  Happy New Year!


If you want the new characters, I would concentrate on the urns. The tree quests end up decorating buildings in their respective storylines so the give pineconed but it sounds like the items to collect are time consuming.


----------



## LoLoD77

Tygari said:


> Almost have Gunther unlocked.
> Purchased 1 of each Christmas Tree.
> Now to get two nutcrackers.
> 
> Is there anything from the Christmas tree quests besides decorating the trees?


I have delayed doing them but based on what I've read here, you just end up decorating a building for Christmas and the decorated building gives pinecones. Though from the comments the hard "pink" items are really difficult to get and you miss out on prime PC collection while trying to get them.


----------



## Mumma848

I'm finally collecting items to unlock footstool!

Can I please confirm, once unlocked to complete footstools event and get the 'prize box' I'll need to purchase a winter pond and Yule log?

Tia


----------



## Mumma848

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> Hello!  First time posting here in the ET forum.  How are you earning these insane amount of pine cones?  I'm level 23 and have every character round the clock earning and now I have to place 2 trees and 2 urns?  Do you use real money to play?  Thank you for any tips & advice!  Happy New Year!



Based on advice given here I've ignored the Christmas tree quests and focused just on the characters as at the end of each characters 2nd quest a new character and building have opened


----------



## ned76

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> Hello!  First time posting here in the ET forum.  How are you earning these insane amount of pine cones?  I'm level 23 and have every character round the clock earning and now I have to place 2 trees and 2 urns?  Do you use real money to play?  Thank you for any tips & advice!  Happy New Year!



Please don't use me as an example but I only purchased 1 windmill and the ice harvester hut with real money the rest was earned but this was helped with the good luck / bad luck of loosing my game about a week into the event so all my prices were reset for event items


----------



## ned76

Yeah mumma that's all you need to place.


----------



## ned76

Yep the decorations for the buildings are the only thing you get on completion.... I mean plus the building ability to earn pine cones


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

LoLoD77 said:


> If you want the new characters, I would concentrate on the urns. The tree quests end up decorating buildings in their respective storylines so the give pineconed but it sounds like the items to collect are time consuming.


Thank you!  I'll focus on the urns!


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

liljc said:


> thanks for the update
> 
> I'll need a couple of days to save up for the winter pond (costs me over 40k pine cones) then I'll be done with the footstool quest log.   I finished the christmas tree quests for Beauty & the Beast and for Tangled.  Just working on decorating Arendelle Castle then I'll be done with everything from the event.


Are there any secrets to generating pine cones?  I'm only able to generate about 5,000 a day.  Thank you for any tips!


----------



## PrincessS121212

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> Are there any secrets to generating pine cones?  I'm only able to generate about 5,000 a day.  Thank you for any tips!



Short tasks and play as much as you can.
On week days I get up half an hour early each morning to throw all my characters on 4 hour quests (3 hours or less if they don't have a 4 hour, or 6 hours for jasmine).  At lunch, I collect, and put belle, gaston, lefou, kai, rapunzel, mother gothel, shorty, hans, and anna on their 10 min quests first, THEN, featherduster, maximus, gerda, conli, the bishop, and oaken on 30 min quests.  Third, put all remaining characters on 4-6 hour quests. If you have a 60 min lunch like me, you should still have time to eat and put your 10 min characters on one more round of collection, then take all your 30 min characters and put them on 4-6 hour quests.  When then 10 min folks finish, put them on 4-6 hour tasks as well.  When I get home from work, I collect again, and then depending on what I need to do, I either a) put every character on their shortest quest and collect continuously or b) evaluate how much time making dinner/errands will take and put my characters on 1-3 hour tasks.  Before bed, I try to get in an hour of nonstop play with everyone on their shortest tasks to generate what I can.  Just before I turn off the game, I put everyone on their longest task to run over night.  Doing this daily, I average 6-12000 a day.  On my days off, I play as much as possible with short tasks and can average 12-18000 a day.

Depending on where you are in the story, many decorated buildings will boost your totals (set rotunda on normal for active playing and xmas decor when letting it sit overnight or away from game 6 hours).  The market stalls do help, but only if you have enough pc to purchase them without taking away from your story.


----------



## lme30005

Feeling like there's not much point carrying on with this at the moment. Despite playing a lot, it took me about a week to get mistletoe for feather duster (after the feather duster glitch was fixed which cost me a few days). Then it's taken me about 5 days to get enough pine cones for the winter lanterns. I was hoping this would unlock Gerda, but no, need to get another 30k PCs for the winter urns. Should I bother carrying on? Is Gerda after placing the urns or is there yet more before I can progress? It's just no fun but previous events have been fine.


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

PrincessS121212 said:


> Short tasks and play as much as you can.
> On week days I get up half an hour early each morning to throw all my characters on 4 hour quests (3 hours or less if they don't have a 4 hour, or 6 hours for jasmine).  At lunch, I collect, and put belle, gaston, lefou, kai, rapunzel, mother gothel, shorty, hans, and anna on their 10 min quests first, THEN, featherduster, maximus, gerda, conli, the bishop, and oaken on 30 min quests.  Third, put all remaining characters on 4-6 hour quests. If you have a 60 min lunch like me, you should still have time to eat and put your 10 min characters on one more round of collection, then take all your 30 min characters and put them on 4-6 hour quests.  When then 10 min folks finish, put them on 4-6 hour tasks as well.  When I get home from work, I collect again, and then depending on what I need to do, I either a) put every character on their shortest quest and collect continuously or b) evaluate how much time making dinner/errands will take and put my characters on 1-3 hour tasks.  Before bed, I try to get in an hour of nonstop play with everyone on their shortest tasks to generate what I can.  Just before I turn off the game, I put everyone on their longest task to run over night.  Doing this daily, I average 6-12000 a day.  On my days off, I play as much as possible with short tasks and can average 12-18000 a day.
> 
> Depending on where you are in the story, many decorated buildings will boost your totals (set rotunda on normal for active playing and xmas decor when letting it sit overnight or away from game 6 hours).  The market stalls do help, but only if you have enough pc to purchase them without taking away from your story.


Thank you!  I've been doing everything you suggested - I guess I need to be more diligent for the next 9 days.  I find it hilarious that you basically chronicled my days!  I was sitting in the car before Christmas mass and I said - wait - I have to give everyone one hour tasks!  LOL My boyfriend has dubbed the game "Pineconeville".


----------



## Haruka

lme30005 said:


> Feeling like there's not much point carrying on with this at the moment. Despite playing a lot, it took me about a week to get mistletoe for feather duster (after the feather duster glitch was fixed which cost me a few days). Then it's taken me about 5 days to get enough pine cones for the winter lanterns. I was hoping this would unlock Gerda, but no, need to get another 30k PCs for the winter urns. Should I bother carrying on? Is Gerda after placing the urns or is there yet more before I can progress? It's just no fun but previous events have been fine.



I'm kind of in the same boat because I didn't know what I was supposed to be doing at first to get the new charas and I had the same glitch with Featherduster slow me down.  Now that I know what I need thanks to the kind people here telling me, I can see I'll never get pine cones fast enough to even get Gerda, let alone the only one I really wanted, Footstool.   Because I didn't know what I was doing, I spent pinecones on things I didn't need, and now I learn I still need three trees and urns and who knows what else.  I might have been able to catch up if I knew all this a week ago when my vacation started, but I go back to work tomorrow and won't have anywhere close to enough time to play now.  Boo.


----------



## Cnlou

lme30005 said:


> Feeling like there's not much point carrying on with this at the moment..



It's been hard. I'm an avid player of the game and i know it can be hard to gather the currency but this has been frustrating. 
Sometimes the frustration is in the little things. Like winter boxes. Everyone says it is a way to collect pine cones. Not mine. 
It costs 399 to buy the box and I only make 327 cones. I actually loose out on pc to buy the box. 
Farming out all the pc characters during the day hasn't  been able to help me much in the high costs of the items.


----------



## LoLoD77

ned76 said:


> Don't go getting too excited about the prize box at the end of footstool guys.... Once you get it, it still takes 12hrs to unlock.......


Does the Footstool only have the one quest book? His welcome one?


----------



## LoLoD77

lme30005 said:


> Is Gerda after placing the urns or is there yet more before I can progress? It's just no fun but previous events have been fine.


In the Featherduster quests to get Gerda, you will have to place two Winter lanterns and then two winter urns. 
In the Gerda quests to get Gunther, you will have to place two Julebukk. 
In the Gunther quests to get Footstool, you will have to place two Nutcracker soldiers. 
I'm currently working on the Footstool quest(s?), and will have to place a Yule log which I'm saving the PC for right now.


----------



## Lana_lol

> Cnlou said
> It costs 399 to buy the box and I only make 327 cones. I actually loose out on pc to buy the box.




My winter basket costs 299 PC and I get 327 after 3 hrs which means +28. I'm really confused about the prices in this event, everybody has different prices but I think that most people has 299 PC price for winter basket.


----------



## lme30005

LoLoD77 said:


> In the Featherduster quests to get Gerda, you will have to place two Winter lanterns and then two winter urns.
> In the Gerda quests to get Gunther, you will have to place two Julebukk.
> In the Gunther quests to get Footstool, you will have to place two Nutcracker soldiers.
> I'm currently working on the Footstool quest(s?), and will have to place a Yule log which I'm saving the PC for right now.


Great, thanks. I'll keep plodding on with those cones! I've also got a quest to buy a Winter Market stall - do I need to do that one to get Gerda?


----------



## Haruka

LoLoD77 said:


> In the Featherduster quests to get Gerda, you will have to place two Winter lanterns and then two winter urns.
> In the Gerda quests to get Gunther, you will have to place two Julebukk.
> In the Gunther quests to get Footstool, you will have to place two Nutcracker soldiers.
> I'm currently working on the Footstool quest(s?), and will have to place a Yule log which I'm saving the PC for right now.



Well, that settles it.  According to the prices I have for those items, I'll need a minimum of 212,277 pine cones to get everything done.  Guess I'll wait for the next event.


----------



## Mumma848

Cnlou said:


> It costs 399 to buy the box and I only make 327 cones. I actually loose out on pc to buy the box.





Lana_lol said:


> My winter basket costs 299 PC and I get 327 after 3 hrs which means +28. I'm really confused about the prices in this event, everybody has different prices but I think that most people has 299 PC price for winter basket.



My cost for the winter basket it 499PC with only 327PC after 3hrs


----------



## Irene Sam

May I know what will I get at the end of the Cogsworth decoration time quest book?

I've just placed the Furniture shop for Gunther and now on the way to unlock him. Any chance I can get the footstool at my progress at this moment?


----------



## Mumma848

Irene Sam said:


> May I know what will I get at the end of the Cogsworth decoration time quest book?



Decorating the beasts castle which once decorated helps you earn PC however I've been collecting items for days and still need 6 pomanders (I only have 2 characters who can earn these at 3hr and 4hr sometimes) and 3 mistletoe (2 characters at 8hrs each and don't always get them anyway)

I worked on cogsworths quest as it fit in with my normal plan, and collecting the items for the castle are all PC activities so I haven't focused on it, just focused on the character quests with the castle items in the background as second priority of that makes sense?


----------



## MrsPottts

This may sound like a silly question, but does anyone know what will happen to the building decorations when the event finishes? Mostly wondering if the decorating is still in progress when the event ends, will we be able to finish collecting wreaths etc?


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Cnlou said:


> It's been hard. I'm an avid player of the game and i know it can be hard to gather the currency but this has been frustrating.
> Sometimes the frustration is in the little things. Like winter boxes. Everyone says it is a way to collect pine cones. Not mine.
> It costs 399 to buy the box and I only make 327 cones. I actually loose out on pc to buy the box.
> Farming out all the pc characters during the day hasn't  been able to help me much in the high costs of the items.


Really?  My gift box is 299 and I get 327 so I actually make 28 back.  Its crazy how everyone has different values of things.


----------



## Katy D

Can anyone tell me what the event tasks are for Tangled and which Tangled characters and buildings will be needed?

I finally reached lvl 15 and am now working on unlocking Cosworth.  It looks like he's needed for a series of event tasks but I should be able to make it in time.  However I've barely started Tangled (only have Rapunzel and Mother Gothel unlocked, and not enough gold to build anything beyond the parsnip farm yet) and I worry that I won't be able to do any event tasks for Tangled other than Gunther.


----------



## kert01

Katy D said:


> Can anyone tell me what the event tasks are for Tangled and which Tangled characters and buildings will be needed?
> 
> I finally reached lvl 15 and am now working on unlocking Cosworth.  It looks like he's needed for a series of event tasks but I should be able to make it in time.  However I've barely started Tangled (only have Rapunzel and Mother Gothel unlocked, and not enough gold to build anything beyond the parsnip farm yet) and I worry that I won't be able to do any event tasks for Tangled other than Gunther.



In the Harvest event, you could place buildings that were in a story you hadn't opened. However you couldn't get masks for characters you had not unlocked. You do need Conli for the Christmas tree task (it didn't appear until he was available). The consensus though is to do the feather duster tasks first and getting to the end of them is no mean feat.


----------



## Nan89

MrsPottts said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but does anyone know what will happen to the building decorations when the event finishes? Mostly wondering if the decorating is still in progress when the event ends, will we be able to finish collecting wreaths etc?


Judging from past events, you can only keep characters/buildings/decorations if you unlock them before the event ends. Unfortunately, anything in progress will be removed from the quilt..


----------



## TerraRanomi

Does anyone know for sure if Olaf, Sven and Kristoff are still available after the current event ? I'd rather not waste time unlocking them if it's not necessary.


----------



## MrsPottts

Nan89 said:


> Judging from past events, you can only keep characters/buildings/decorations if you unlock them before the event ends. Unfortunately, anything in progress will be removed from the quilt..


Aww that's kinda lame  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Katy D

kert01 said:


> In the Harvest event, you could place buildings that were in a story you hadn't opened. However you couldn't get masks for characters you had not unlocked. You do need Conli for the Christmas tree task (it didn't appear until he was available). The consensus though is to do the feather duster tasks first and getting to the end of them is no mean feat.



Sorry if this is a dumb question, but who's Conli (or rather, which building does he come with)?  I figure if it's a character that unlocks at some impossibly high level for me, then I might as well concentrate on other things.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Katy D said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but who's Conli (or rather, which building does he come with)?  I figure if it's a character that unlocks at some impossibly high level for me, then I might as well concentrate on other things.



Guard Tower (from Tangled), but I don't remember when it unlocked.


----------



## Katy D

TerraRanomi said:


> Guard Tower (from Tangled), but I don't remember when it unlocked.


Ohh ok, thank you so much!  I should have the tower unlocked next level, so I will save my gold until then.  There's several other buildings and characters that become available, but I don't have the gold to build them all, so it really helps to know which one to go for first


----------



## Tygari

Almost to second Nut Cracker.
I purchased the 3 Christmas trees and did all 3 building quests.
After the Bishop I got a second frozen quest line with Kai.
I been told i can decorate beast's castle which I purchased yesterday.
Are there any other character quest lines?
Any other building decorating?


----------



## TerraRanomi

Katy D said:


> Ohh ok, thank you so much!  I should have the tower unlocked next level, so I will save my gold until then.  There's several other buildings and characters that become available, but I don't have the gold to build them all, so it really helps to know which one to go for first



You're welcome


----------



## PrincessS121212

TerraRanomi said:


> Does anyone know for sure if Olaf, Sven and Kristoff are still available after the current event ? I'd rather not waste time unlocking them if it's not necessary.



Yes, for me they were available to unlock at level 25 before the event started, so they should be there when it ends.  And I can confirm that none of them give pinecones, so if you need to, you can hold off on them until the event is over.


----------



## TerraRanomi

PrincessS121212 said:


> Yes, for me they were available to unlock at level 25 before the event started, so they should be there when it ends.  And I can confirm that none of them give pinecones, so if you need to, you can hold off on them until the event is over.



Good to know, thank you so much !


----------



## PrincessS121212

Can someone give me a rough time estimate of the quest lengths to get to Footstool?  I want to see if it is even a possibility timewise, with only 7 days, 19 hours to go.
I just got gerda's julebuks and am halfway through her 4 hour quest, so what are the times of her next 2 quests to get the building and what are gunther's quest lengths, assuming I can unlock him?


----------



## Irene Sam

Hi all... I'm on my way to unlock Gunther (Gathering 10 remaining logs and already get all other items). I'm also in the midst of Cogsworth task which is collecting items to unlock decoration for Beast Castle.

Should I concentrate on the Cogsworth task to decorate the beast castle or collect pinecones to buy Nutscraker for Gunther? After unlock Gunther, is it he got 2 quest books also then only can get the foodstool?


----------



## Enchanted Gamer

Has anyone purchased Belle's winter pond? I was wanting to get it but I guess I need to buy those Julebukk (donkey statue things) to unlock Gunther and then the footstool?


----------



## Spunky05

A little over halfway to my second nutcracker. Sigh. Does Gunther's second quest book make me buy anything with puinecones? I sure hope not. If I can manage to unlock footstool then I'm done until this event is over. I'm just not interested in decorating. Give me the characters and let me out!


----------



## QuesySue

Anybody got to level 26 already? Stuck there forever


----------



## Irene Sam

QuesySue said:


> Anybody got to level 26 already? Stuck there forever


Need to wait for next app update. 
Everyone stuck at level 25 now


----------



## polydorus

Hello everyone, I'm almost done with the main character quest for this event, still have the three Xmas Trees quests on hold while I wait for Beast's Castle to decorate (those pomanders are IMPOSSIBLE to get!), here is a recap of the last steps of the Event in case someone needs it (sorry it doesn't go further back but I didn't take notes of what was happening before then):

Gunther "Interior Motives"
- 4/4 -- place 2 nutcracker soldiers (for me 26,951 PC each)

Gunther "Winter By Design"
- 1/3 -- 3H task
- 2/3 -- 6H + 2H
- 3/3 -- 10 min

now you get to place the Castle Dog House (revenue: 13 PC every 30 min) and the new character quest starts:

Footstool "Winter Wonderland"
- 1/3 -- unlock Footstool, items needed: 35 snowflakes (green), 23 mittens (blue), 16 boots (purple), 7 pillows (pink)
- 2/3 -- 4H + 5 min + place 1 yule log (for me 24,205 PC)
- 3/3 -- 1H + 8H + place the Winter Pond (for me 35,595 PC)

at the end of this quest you get a special gift called "Winter Prize Chest" which takes 12H to be ready and will reward 10 diamonds, 500 XP and 41 coins
finally the last quest starts:

Belle "Cold Comfort"
- 1/5 -- 10 min + 30 min
- 2/5 -- 4H
- 3/5 -- 2H (Belle & Footstool "Play in the Snow")
- 4/5 -- 3H (Belle's other new task "Make Snow Angels")
- 5/5 -- place the yule log + 4H 

my bar for the Winter Holiday Event now looks full but it doesn't say "Completed" because I'm still missing the building decorations, I'll try to unlock as many items as possible in the next week but with the rate pomanders have dropped since I started decorating the Castle it's going to be very hard if not impossible.

I want to thank other players for suggesting to put all possible characters on 10 min quests, it really helped me boost up the PC income and get to this point with a full week to spare; had I done so from the very beginning of the Event I would have been able to decorate the buildings as the Event went on making earning PC much easier, no doubt this was the intent of developers when they planned it. what bothers me the most is that items for decorations are even harder to get than wild amounts of PC, especially because if you need 34 wreaths for, let's say, 3 buildings you cannot earn up to 102 wreaths; once you reach the 34 you need for building 1 you stop earning them until you unlock said building, then space for 34 more opens up. add this to the fact that purple items are often way harder to get than pink ones due to the fact that only a handful of characters can earn them and their tasks are insanely long, and you get why this update has been beautifully designed but very frustrating to play. <-- part of this is what I wrote to the customer service, I had to contact them for a glitch that they weren't able to fix (the Fairy's quest that rewards PC if you purchase diamonds didn't trigger for me) and thought I would give them my input, there cannot be another Event like this one or I'll stop playing.

do you think we'll get to keep all the extra XP we accumulated since reaching the 25th level? let's say I have 3 characters on boot earning tasks and I'm only missing 1, if I free them all one after the other and they all drop a boot, I do get to keep those extra 2 boots, I cannot see them anywhere of course, but the next time I'll need to earn boots those two will already show in the unlock character screen.

someone asked which building Conli came with (the clumsy guard from Tangled), it's the Guard Tower.
such a relief to know that Kristoff, Sven and Olaf don't perform PC earning tasks: I still have them unavailable because I started Frozen last and spent so much time at the beginning of this Event mooning over them and feeling frustrated thinking how many PC I wasn't earning as a result of that choice.

also a recommendation to everyone NEVER DELETE THE APP FROM YOUR DEVICE or you will lose all progress.


----------



## Lana_lol

I'm on Gunther's first quest book and I have enough coins to unlock new regular character from Tangled. Which character would be the most useful for unlocking Footstool - Stabbington Brother, Maximus (horse) or that short dude with white beard (unlocks with Boathouse)?



> do you think we'll get to keep all the extra XP we accumulated since reaching the 25th level? let's say I have 3 characters on boot earning tasks and I'm only missing 1, if I free them all one after the other and they all drop a boot, I do get to keep those extra 2 boots, I cannot see them anywhere of course, but the next time I'll need to earn boots those two will already show in the unlock character screen.



Somehow I don't believe that would work. I think that you'll lost xp, but that's just my hunch- I'm on 24th level and I'll stop playing after the winter event and continue after they fix the game. I don't want to throw away hard earned xp.


----------



## polydorus

Shorty is definitely able to earn pillows (pink) on his 8H task, the Stabbington Bros. can earn mittens (blue) with their 2H task. Maximus helps with PC because he can get on 30 min earning tasks, but I don't remember him giving anything special for Footstool.


Lana_lol said:


> I'm on Gunther's first quest book and I have enough coins to unlock new regular character from Tangled. Which character would be the most useful for unlocking Footstool - Stabbington Brother, Maximus (horse) or that short dude with white beard (unlocks with Boathouse)?
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't believe that would work. I think that you'll lost xp, but that's just my hunch- I'm on 24th level and I'll stop playing after the winter event and continue after they fix the game. I don't want to throw away hard earned xp.


----------



## Katy D

I finally got the guard's tower and working on unlocking Conli now!  Are there any other characters or buildings required for the event from Tangled? Does it have a castle to decorate at the end too?


----------



## Mumma848

polydorus said:


> do you think we'll get to keep all the extra XP we accumulated since reaching the 25th level?



XP = experience?
No I don't believe so from my experience
A while ago the game was capped at level 20, I reached it, earnt all the stars to fill the counter and was there for a few weeks before more levels opened. I thought perhaps this would mean a few levels would unlock due to my accumulated stars, but it didn't. Only one level unlocked and I was back to 0 stars
Frustrating but I doubt they would've changed it, people seem to be going through the game faster than they anticipated and it seems they're doing as much as they can to slow us down


----------



## Enchanted Gamer

Just see there is an update for the app...has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## MrsPottts

polydorus said:


> Hello everyone,
> ....
> Belle "Cold Comfort"
> - 1/5 -- 10 min + 30 min
> - 2/5 -- 4H
> - 3/5 -- 2H (Belle & Footstool "Play in the Snow")
> - 4/5 -- 3H (Belle's other new task "Make Snow Angels")
> - 5/5 -- place the yule log + 4H
> ....
> also a recommendation to everyone NEVER DELETE THE APP FROM YOUR DEVICE or you will lose all progress.



Thank you for the details on the quests! If you've finished Belles last quest, did you get anything special for completing it or just a diamond? 
And oh gosh, losing my progress is a big worry! I wish they'd connect us to some kind of accounts so they could be backed up  does anyone know of another way to save?


----------



## figment_jii

I just installed the update on my iPad and the game loaded without any difficulties (for me at least).  I didn't see any changes (I was kind of hoping the prices would go down for the Event items,   but no such luck).


----------



## Enchanted Gamer

figment_jii said:


> I just installed the update on my iPad and the game loaded without any difficulties (for me at least).  I didn't see any changes (I was kind of hoping the prices would go down for the Event items,   but no such luck).


Thank you for the update! Was hoping it would (at least) run smoothly. And I was really hoping for cheaper event items too!!!


----------



## figment_jii

On a semi-related note, I did write to customer services about the different prices and high costs of this Event and got this response:


> We don't have any exact numbers, but there are a few different variables that come into play for item values within the app. For example, characters unlocked, progress within the story lines, amount of quilt sections, and total level can all make a different in the costs of items within the game.
> 
> We have heard a lot of feedback about the high costs of items and have been passing this along to our development team to check into further. Please keep an eye out for another app update from them over the next little while!



So while I don't think that means anything will change for this Event, hopefully it means any future Event will have more reasonably priced items.


----------



## Spunky05

polydorus said:


> Hello everyone, I'm almost done with the main character quest for this event, still have the three Xmas Trees quests on hold while I wait for Beast's Castle to decorate (those pomanders are IMPOSSIBLE to get!), here is a recap of the last steps of the Event in case someone needs it (sorry it doesn't go further back but I didn't take notes of what was happening before then):
> 
> Gunther "Interior Motives"
> - 4/4 -- place 2 nutcracker soldiers (for me 26,951 PC each)
> 
> Gunther "Winter By Design"
> - 1/3 -- 3H task
> - 2/3 -- 6H + 2H
> - 3/3 -- 10 min
> 
> now you get to place the Castle Dog House (revenue: 13 PC every 30 min) and the new character quest starts:
> 
> Footstool "Winter Wonderland"
> - 1/3 -- unlock Footstool, items needed: 35 snowflakes (green), 23 mittens (blue), 16 boots (purple), 7 pillows (pink)
> - 2/3 -- 4H + 5 min + place 1 yule log (for me 24,205 PC)
> - 3/3 -- 1H + 8H + place the Winter Pond (for me 35,595 PC)
> 
> at the end of this quest you get a special gift called "Winter Prize Chest" which takes 12H to be ready and will reward 10 diamonds, 500 XP and 41 coins
> finally the last quest starts:
> 
> Belle "Cold Comfort"
> - 1/5 -- 10 min + 30 min
> - 2/5 -- 4H
> - 3/5 -- 2H (Belle & Footstool "Play in the Snow")
> - 4/5 -- 3H (Belle's other new task "Make Snow Angels")
> - 5/5 -- place the yule log + 4H
> 
> my bar for the Winter Holiday Event now looks full but it doesn't say "Completed" because I'm still missing the building decorations, I'll try to unlock as many items as possible in the next week but with the rate pomanders have dropped since I started decorating the Castle it's going to be very hard if not impossible.
> 
> I want to thank other players for suggesting to put all possible characters on 10 min quests, it really helped me boost up the PC income and get to this point with a full week to spare; had I done so from the very beginning of the Event I would have been able to decorate the buildings as the Event went on making earning PC much easier, no doubt this was the intent of developers when they planned it. what bothers me the most is that items for decorations are even harder to get than wild amounts of PC, especially because if you need 34 wreaths for, let's say, 3 buildings you cannot earn up to 102 wreaths; once you reach the 34 you need for building 1 you stop earning them until you unlock said building, then space for 34 more opens up. add this to the fact that purple items are often way harder to get than pink ones due to the fact that only a handful of characters can earn them and their tasks are insanely long, and you get why this update has been beautifully designed but very frustrating to play. <-- part of this is what I wrote to the customer service, I had to contact them for a glitch that they weren't able to fix (the Fairy's quest that rewards PC if you purchase diamonds didn't trigger for me) and thought I would give them my input, there cannot be another Event like this one or I'll stop playing.
> 
> do you think we'll get to keep all the extra XP we accumulated since reaching the 25th level? let's say I have 3 characters on boot earning tasks and I'm only missing 1, if I free them all one after the other and they all drop a boot, I do get to keep those extra 2 boots, I cannot see them anywhere of course, but the next time I'll need to earn boots those two will already show in the unlock character screen.
> 
> someone asked which building Conli came with (the clumsy guard from Tangled), it's the Guard Tower.
> such a relief to know that Kristoff, Sven and Olaf don't perform PC earning tasks: I still have them unavailable because I started Frozen last and spent so much time at the beginning of this Event mooning over them and feeling frustrated thinking how many PC I wasn't earning as a result of that choice.
> 
> also a recommendation to everyone NEVER DELETE THE APP FROM YOUR DEVICE or you will lose all progress.


Thanks! This is what I wanted to know.


----------



## PrincessS121212

polydorus said:


> Hello everyone, I'm almost done with the main character quest for this event, still have the three Xmas Trees quests on hold while I wait for Beast's Castle to decorate (those pomanders are IMPOSSIBLE to get!), here is a recap of the last steps of the Event in case someone needs it (sorry it doesn't go further back but I didn't take notes of what was happening before then):
> 
> Gunther "Interior Motives"
> - 4/4 -- place 2 nutcracker soldiers (for me 26,951 PC each)
> 
> Gunther "Winter By Design"
> - 1/3 -- 3H task
> - 2/3 -- 6H + 2H
> - 3/3 -- 10 min
> 
> now you get to place the Castle Dog House (revenue: 13 PC every 30 min) and the new character quest starts:
> 
> Footstool "Winter Wonderland"
> - 1/3 -- unlock Footstool, items needed: 35 snowflakes (green), 23 mittens (blue), 16 boots (purple), 7 pillows (pink)
> - 2/3 -- 4H + 5 min + place 1 yule log (for me 24,205 PC)
> - 3/3 -- 1H + 8H + place the Winter Pond (for me 35,595 PC)
> 
> at the end of this quest you get a special gift called "Winter Prize Chest" which takes 12H to be ready and will reward 10 diamonds, 500 XP and 41 coins
> finally the last quest starts:
> 
> Belle "Cold Comfort"
> - 1/5 -- 10 min + 30 min
> - 2/5 -- 4H
> - 3/5 -- 2H (Belle & Footstool "Play in the Snow")
> - 4/5 -- 3H (Belle's other new task "Make Snow Angels")
> - 5/5 -- place the yule log + 4H
> 
> my bar for the Winter Holiday Event now looks full but it doesn't say "Completed" because I'm still missing the building decorations, I'll try to unlock as many items as possible in the next week but with the rate pomanders have dropped since I started decorating the Castle it's going to be very hard if not impossible.
> 
> I want to thank other players for suggesting to put all possible characters on 10 min quests, it really helped me boost up the PC income and get to this point with a full week to spare; had I done so from the very beginning of the Event I would have been able to decorate the buildings as the Event went on making earning PC much easier, no doubt this was the intent of developers when they planned it. what bothers me the most is that items for decorations are even harder to get than wild amounts of PC, especially because if you need 34 wreaths for, let's say, 3 buildings you cannot earn up to 102 wreaths; once you reach the 34 you need for building 1 you stop earning them until you unlock said building, then space for 34 more opens up. add this to the fact that purple items are often way harder to get than pink ones due to the fact that only a handful of characters can earn them and their tasks are insanely long, and you get why this update has been beautifully designed but very frustrating to play. <-- part of this is what I wrote to the customer service, I had to contact them for a glitch that they weren't able to fix (the Fairy's quest that rewards PC if you purchase diamonds didn't trigger for me) and thought I would give them my input, there cannot be another Event like this one or I'll stop playing.
> 
> do you think we'll get to keep all the extra XP we accumulated since reaching the 25th level? let's say I have 3 characters on boot earning tasks and I'm only missing 1, if I free them all one after the other and they all drop a boot, I do get to keep those extra 2 boots, I cannot see them anywhere of course, but the next time I'll need to earn boots those two will already show in the unlock character screen.
> 
> someone asked which building Conli came with (the clumsy guard from Tangled), it's the Guard Tower.
> such a relief to know that Kristoff, Sven and Olaf don't perform PC earning tasks: I still have them unavailable because I started Frozen last and spent so much time at the beginning of this Event mooning over them and feeling frustrated thinking how many PC I wasn't earning as a result of that choice.
> 
> also a recommendation to everyone NEVER DELETE THE APP FROM YOUR DEVICE or you will lose all progress.



Thanks so much for this!  I spent a few diamonds to speed up welcoming Gunther but haven't gotten to the nutcrackers yet.  Apparently I have 6 days to save up 66,000+ pc for them   Wish they would just extend the event by a week to make up for all the glitches and high prices.  At avg of 15K PC a day, it will take me 4 days to earn the nutcrackers, 1 day to unlock footstool quest, leaving me 1 day to actually get all of footstools items.

I can tell you that your items earned do not carry over.  If you needed 1 boot and got 4, the next time you need boots, you start at 0.  Frustration I discovered earlier in the game.


----------



## Irene Sam

Wonder what will happen when I half way unlocking Foodstool then the event end...
I will still get foodstool and will not disappear?

I'm half way to collect pc to buy another nutcracker...it's so so so expensive to buy it!!


----------



## polydorus

Katy D said:


> I finally got the guard's tower and working on unlocking Conli now!  Are there any other characters or buildings required for the event from Tangled? Does it have a castle to decorate at the end too?


I'll post a list of all my characters that can earn pinecones so that you can check with what you have


----------



## polydorus

Mumma848 said:


> XP = experience?
> No I don't believe so from my experience
> A while ago the game was capped at level 20, I reached it, earnt all the stars to fill the counter and was there for a few weeks before more levels opened. I thought perhaps this would mean a few levels would unlock due to my accumulated stars, but it didn't. Only one level unlocked and I was back to 0 stars
> Frustrating but I doubt they would've changed it, people seem to be going through the game faster than they anticipated and it seems they're doing as much as they can to slow us down


OUCH!! I reached lev 25 at the very beginning of this event, if I think of all the XP gained so far that I might lose I might hurl


----------



## polydorus

PrincessS121212 said:


> Thanks so much for this!  I spent a few diamonds to speed up welcoming Gunther but haven't gotten to the nutcrackers yet.  Apparently I have 6 days to save up 66,000+ pc for them   Wish they would just extend the event by a week to make up for all the glitches and high prices.  At avg of 15K PC a day, it will take me 4 days to earn the nutcrackers, 1 day to unlock footstool quest, leaving me 1 day to actually get all of footstools items.
> 
> I can tell you that your items earned do not carry over.  If you needed 1 boot and got 4, the next time you need boots, you start at 0.  Frustration I discovered earlier in the game.


you're welcome! other players have been really helpful for me too here, I figured someone might benefit from all these silly notes I've been taking over the holidays

about the extra items, I cannot tell you why but my extra items do carry over, it has happened a lot in the past (outside of events) and within this event, with wreaths, boots, and something else I cannot remember right now. the extra ones have to be collected in the same game session as the last item needed and within a certain (& short) timeframe, but the game did "register" them and showed them up in the tally when I needed to collect more for another character/building.


----------



## polydorus

Irene Sam said:


> .
> 
> I can tell you that your items earned do not carry over.  If you needed 1 boot and got 4, the next time you need boots, you start at 0.  Frustration I discovered earlier in the game.



this morning I finally unlocked the decor for the Tavern and even before I could put anyone on item earning tasks, or cash in on anyone already on profitable tasks, I saw that I already had 1 bow and 1 garland left over from previous decorating


----------



## polydorus

Morning everyone, I updated my previous long comment (page 18) with data about the character quests so that all the info I had on them staid in one place rather than 9458 separate comments . Here is (another  ) long comment for Event building decor that I'll update as I make my way through it (again, sorry it doesn't go further back):

Cogsworth "Decoration Time" (story: B&TB, building: Beast's Castle)
- 3/4 -- decorate Beast's Castle, items needed: 34 wreaths (green), 22 gingerbread (blue), 15 pomanders (purple), 7 mistletoes (pink)
now you get to decorate the Castle (revenue: 28 PC every 2H)
- 4/4 -- 12H + 6H
final reward for this quest: 1 diamond

- - - - -

Bookseller "Winter Greetings" (story: B&TB, building: the Tavern)

1/4 -- 6H + 12H + place a Winter Festival Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
2/4 -- 6H + 5H
3/4 -- 1H + create the Tavern's Winter Decorations, items needed: 28 garlands (green), 20 wreaths (green), 13 bows (blue), 5 tinsels (purple)
now you get to decorate the Tavern (revenue: 41 PC every 4H)

4/4 -- 2H + 4H
final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
once you complete this quest, a new one opens from the Baker
Baker "Ginger Bred" (story: B&TB, building: Bakery)

1/5 -- 5H
2/5 -- 4H
3/5 -- 3H
4/5 -- create the Bakery's decorations, items needed: 31 wreaths (green), 14 gingerbread (blue), 21 bows (blue), 6 pomanders (purple)
5/5 -- ?
now you get to decorate the Bakery (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
- - - - -

Conli "Winter Knights" (story: Tangled, building: Farmer's Market)

1/4 -- 5H + place a Winter Fir Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
2/4 -- 3H + create the Farmer's Market decorations, items needed: 28 garlands (green), 20 wreaths (green), 13 bows (blue), 5 tinsels (purple)
now you get to decorate the Farmer's Market (revenue: 41 PC every 4H)

3/4 -- 30 min + 2H
4/4 -- <5H (forgot to write this one down but it was definitely shorter than 6H)
final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
once you complete this quest, a new one opens by Hook Hand
Hook Hand "Season's Gratings" (story: Tangled, building: ? but I'm assuming the Snuggly Duckling)

1/5 -- 4H
2/5 -- 6H
3/5 -- 4H
4/5 -- create the Snuggly Duckling decorations, items needed: 31 wreaths (green), 21 gingerbread (blue), 14 pomanders (purple), 6 mistletoes (pink)
now you get to place the Snuggly Duckling (revenue: ? PC every ?H)

5/5 -- ?
final reward for this quest: 1 diamond

- - - - -

The Bishop "Winter Traditions" (story: Frozen, building: Village Square)

1/3 -- 1H + place a Yule Festival Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
2/3 -- 3H + create the Village Square's decorations, items needed: 28 garlands (green), 20 wreaths (green), 13 bows (blue), 5 tinsels (purple)
now you get to decorate the Village Square (revenue: 41 PC every 4H)

3/3 -- 3H + 30 min
final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
once you complete this quest, a new one should open up by Kai
Kai "?" (story: Frozen, building: Arendelle's Castle)

1/4 -- 8H + 4H
2/4 -- ?
3/4 -- ?
4/4 -- ?
now you get to decorate Arendelle's Castle (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
final reward for this quest: 1 diamond

after I placed Oaken's Trading Post (I couldn't add him to the blanket until I reached level 26) an Event related quest started for him:
Oaken "Warm Feelings" (story: Frozen, building: ? but I'm guessing Oaken's Trading Post)

1/5 -- 3H (for some reason this task got checked when performed by Kai)
2/5 -- 2 tasks performed by Oaken (as soon as I unlock him I can determine their duration)
3/5 -- ?
4/5 -- ?
5/5 -- ?
now you get to decorate ? (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
final reward for this quest: 1 diamond

some buildings are harder to decorate than others, depending on which ones require pink items, or MANY purple items (equally hard to find if you ask me):
I would rate the Tavern, Farmer's Market, Village Square in the EASY category;
and Bakery, Snuggly Duckling, possibly Arendelle's Castle (I don't have the list of items needed yet) in the HARD category.


----------



## MrsPottts

polydorus said:


> finally the last quest starts:
> 
> Belle "Cold Comfort"
> - 1/5 -- 10 min + 30 min
> - 2/5 -- 4H
> - 3/5 -- 2H (Belle & Footstool "Play in the Snow")
> - 4/5 -- 3H (Belle's other new task "Make Snow Angels")
> - 5/5 -- place the yule log + 4H


Was there a diamond/gift at the end of this quest?


----------



## polydorus

MrsPottts said:


> Was there a diamond/gift at the end of this quest?


not that I can remember


----------



## MrsPottts

polydorus said:


> not that I can remember


Thanks  just seemed strange they had an extra quest after the Winter Prize Chest, I assumed it was a "congrats, you've finished the event quests!" box, but I suppose not quite


----------



## LoLoD77

polydorus said:


> how can I attach a screenshot? I wanted to post my note of which buildings & characters can earn PC with their respective shortest (& best rewarding) tasks, but I cannot find an "add attachment" option..!


For me, next to the "Post Reply" button, there is an "Upload a File" button. There is also a little square with what looks like mountains and a moon above the text & next to a smiley emoji, that is typically an "insert picture" option.


----------



## QuesySue

Did the update ... still stuck at lvl 25
And agree prices are insane. Trying To decorate farmers market and unlock Gerda but it's gonna take forever

How did you get footstool? Or Belle's quest. I don't have it


----------



## Enchanted Gamer

I *like* how Hans has a goal to chop trees (to get a log) and the tree you need to purchase to complete task is Level 27?!? (I'm level 23 but players are saying the game maxes out at Level 25.)


----------



## Mumma848

yes Ive been stuck on level 25 since before December!! I was hanging out for a Christmas event because I was getting so bored!!
I was hoping the Christmas event would open more levels. And the Christmas event took SOOOO LONG to even start!!
Ive got 460,400 coins and nothing to spend them on
Don't want to even think about the amount of XP Ive lost...


----------



## PrincessS121212

polydorus said:


> Morning everyone, I updated my previous long comment (page 18) with data about the character quests so that all the info I had on them staid in one place rather than 9458 separate comments . Here is (another  ) long comment for Event building decor that I'll update as I make my way through it (again, sorry it doesn't go further back):
> 
> Cogsworth "Decoration Time" (story: B&TB, building: Beast's Castle)
> - 3/4 -- decorate Beast's Castle, items needed: 34 wreaths (green), 22 gingerbread (blue), 15 pomander (purple), 7 mistletoe (pink) *mine asked for 48 wreaths, 29 gingerbread, 11 pomanders, and 4 mistletoe*
> now you get to decorate the Castle (revenue: 28 PC every 2H)
> - 4/4 -- 12H + 6H
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> 
> Bookseller "Winter Greetings" (story: B&TB, building: the Tavern)
> - 1/3 -- 6H + 12H + place a Winter Festival Tree (for me 20,340 PC) *27, 389 pc for me*
> - 2/3 -- 6H + 5H
> - 3/3 -- 1H + create the Tavern's Winter Decorations, items needed: 28 garlands (green), 20 wreaths (green), 13 bows (blue), 5 tinsel (purple)
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> now you get to decorate the Tavern (revenue: ? PC every ?H) *41 pc every 4? hours, can't remember the time*
> 
> Conli "Winter Knights" (story: Tangled, building: ?)
> - 1/3 -- 5H + place a Winter Fir Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
> - 2/3 -- ?
> - 3/3 -- ?
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> now you get to decorate ? (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
> 
> The Bishop "Winter Traditions" (story: Frozen, building: ?)
> - 1/3 -- 1H + place a Yule Festival Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
> - 2/3 -- ?
> - 3/3 -- ?
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> now you get to decorate ? (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
> 
> all in all these decoration items seem to be easier to get than characters' (lots of green & blue items that drop from many characters, Winter Market Stall and Winter Decoration Basket).
> 
> I noticed the update this morning and downloaded it immediately, no change in the timeframe or prices but I'm willing to give it a day: here in Italy the Winter Event started at around 8:30PM, so my countdown clocks -1 day at 8:30 every evening, perhaps the extra time added will show up then or later on during the day; or there'll be another update to download in the following days. I honestly don't think they'd hint at an extension and then back down, they got enough bad rep during this event already..!  *where did they hint at an extension?*
> 
> how can I attach a screenshot? I wanted to post my note of which buildings & characters can earn PC with their respective shortest (& best rewarding) tasks, but I cannot find an "add attachment" option..!


----------



## Katy D

I finished footstool quests and got the winter chest, but I didn't get Belle's "cold comfort" quests.  Is it because I also need to finish Cogsworth quests first?


----------



## dawnm8877

Interesting...Guess they are playing with us on all levels with this event as my requirements for the decorations for the Beast castle are not the same as either that have been previously posted!

48 Wreaths
10 Pomanders
26 Gingerbread
4 Mistletoe

I too have noticed that my extra items are there the next time I need to collect them. I just finished welcoming Gunther and collected a few extra boots so I'm going to watch and see if they show up next time I need boots. Maybe this has changed with the update? 

Thanks to everyone who has been posting about what is coming up in the quests. I am a little behind and it has been great knowing what to expect and plan accordingly!


----------



## Irene Sam

dawnm8877 said:


> Interesting...Guess they are playing with us on all levels with this event as my requirements for the decorations for the Beast castle are not the same as either that have been previously posted!
> 
> 48 Wreaths
> 10 Pomanders
> 26 Gingerbread
> 4Mistletoe
> I too have noticed that my extra items are there the next time I need to collect them. I just finished welcoming Gunther and collected a few extra boots so I'm going to watch and see if they show up next time I need boots. Maybe this has changed with the update?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has been posting about what is coming up in the quests. I am a little behind and it has been great knowing what to expect and plan accordingly!



Mine one need:
48 Wreaths
11 Pomanders
29 Gingerbread
4 Mistletoe

I'm at level 25.


----------



## Alyssa023

How are people going with this Christmas pinecones? I don't think I can finish it, it's just like the coins take so long to collect I have some quests there for like a week or more coz I have to buy so much else first!


----------



## polydorus

MrsPottts said:


> Thanks  just seemed strange they had an extra quest after the Winter Prize Chest, I assumed it was a "congrats, you've finished the event quests!" box, but I suppose not quite


I think it's more of a story-related quest, Belle is shown enjoying a bit more the life in the castle, making friends with Mrs. Potts and Footstool but still mad at the Beast for the way he acts, and Mrs. Potts encourages her to give him a chance.


----------



## polydorus

yours in comparison is actually easier!  green items are always easy to gather, 11 pomanders is way more manageable than 15, and 4 mistletoes sounds like a breeze to me! lucky you!


----------



## MrsPottts

polydorus said:


> I think it's more of a story-related quest, Belle is shown enjoying a bit more the life in the castle, making friends with Mrs. Potts and Footstool but still mad at the Beast for the way he acts, and Mrs. Potts encourages her to give him a chance.


Oh that actually sounds pretty sweet! B&tb is my favourite so I hope I'll make it that far before the event ends


----------



## polydorus

Katy D said:


> I finished footstool quests and got the winter chest, but I didn't get Belle's "cold comfort" quests.  Is it because I also need to finish Cogsworth quests first?


after I finished Footstool's "Winter Wonderland" I immediately got Belle's "Cold Comfort", I completed Cogsworth's "Decoration Time" afterwards so I don't think it's a prerequisite.


----------



## polydorus

dawnm8877 said:


> Interesting...Guess they are playing with us on all levels with this event as my requirements for the decorations for the Beast castle are not the same as either that have been previously posted!
> 
> 48 Wreaths
> 10 Pomanders
> 26 Gingerbread
> 4 Mistletoe
> 
> I too have noticed that my extra items are there the next time I need to collect them. I just finished welcoming Gunther and collected a few extra boots so I'm going to watch and see if they show up next time I need boots. Maybe this has changed with the update?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has been posting about what is coming up in the quests. I am a little behind and it has been great knowing what to expect and plan accordingly!


good for you! I think it's all part of the "the event is tailored to the kind of player you are, the lever you're at, how much blanket you have unlocked, etc." I hope you can finish all the quests in time, good luck!

the extra items carrying over have always worked for me, I even got extra boots I collected way back carried into the Winter Event when I first needed boots


----------



## polydorus

Happy to report that I completed the "Winter Greetings" quest in less than a day, I updated my previous comment (page 19) with the remaining info about it. Now all my B&TB Winter Update is finished. it also carried a lot of extra decorative items from my Tavern collecting into the Farmer Market's (I got a head start of 2 garlands, 5 wreaths, 5 bows and 1 tinsel). if you postponed these quests until the very end they are really manageable as the items & quantities are all the same (and no pink items involved). I'm in the process of collecting the final 20,340 PC for the last tree (Frozen's) and think I'll be able to complete the whole Event. I don't think there will be any other special prize at the end of these quests because they were meant to be done a while back, in fact they don't even reward Christmas Puddings (the items that make your progress bar fill in as you complete Event related quests), that bar got filled up days ago when I got Footstool.

I don't think I can post pictures unless they've already been uploaded somewhere, if I try the "Image" icon I can only paste an URL.
My note was easier to read, but here is a typed list of which buildings & characters can earn PC with their respective shortest (& best rewarding) tasks, for some it's their only PC rewarding task, for others it's just one of many. if you have questions about a specific character let me know, it'd take far too long to list what all characters can earn.
Today I’m on holiday (end of Xmas holidays here in Italy) so I think I’ll be much more active here too; I’ve been having issues with the website though, I often find that the server is down so I cannot see or post anything, sorry for the delay.

3 min
Garden Rotunda (not decorated) 3 PC
Holiday Goose 10 PC

5 min
Winter Market Stall 5 PC

10 min
Le Fou 10 PC
Gaston 10 PC
Mother Godel 10 PC
Rapunzel 10 PC
Shorty 10 PC
Anna 10 PC
Hans 10 PC
Kai 10 PC
Belle (in her cloak outfit) 10 PC
Gunther 10 PC

30 min
Maximus 26 PC
Hook Hand 26 PC
the Bishop 26 PC
Gerda 26 PC (she also has a 5 min quest but I find that setting characters on such short tasks repeatedly is unmanageable)
Featherduster 26 PC
Footstool 26 PC
Castle Dog House 13 PC

1H
Cogsworth 40 PC
Philippe 40 PC
Bookseller 40 PC
Carol 40 PC

2H
Flynn 58 PC
Elsa 58 PC
Beast’s Castle 28 PC

3H
Baker 80 PC
Dining Hall 37 PC
Winter Decoration Basket 28 PC (for me)

4H
Maurice 96 PC
Stabbington Bros. 96 PC
Duke of Weselton 96 PC
Tavern (decorated) 41 PC
Farmer's Market (decorated) 41 PC
Village Square (decorated) 41 PC

6H
Jasmine 116 PC
Garden Rotunda (decorated) 56 PC

8H
Furniture Store 68 PC
Winter Premium Gift Box 240 PC (costs 16 diamonds, I used this for unlocking the last character in time because I had to collect so many pomanders and nobody dropped them)

10H
Winter Festival Pyramid 118 PC


----------



## Lana_lol

polydorus said:


> all in all these decoration items seem to be easier to get than characters' (lots of green & blue items that drop from many characters, Winter Market Stall and Winter Decoration Basket).



That seems very logic because we were suppose to decorate buildings before unlocking characters, so those buildings would help us to collect pine cones. The only problem was ridiculous pricing which made us skip the decoration and go straight to unlocking characters. If the event was extended until February I would surely decorate buildings first.


----------



## Lothlórien

I am so glad to read I am not alone in seeing he greed with this event.  It is nothing but a money grab.....and a VERY greedy one.  $25 real dollars to add a building, basically.  NO THANK YOU!!! 
I am in the process of trying to unlock Gunther.  Most of the items we need for unlocking him pay in coins, not pine cones, so the next task, requiring cones, will be very difficult.  I know I will never get to the foot stool, so I have resigned to just playing the game and forgetting the quest.  

The used to love this little game, but now it has become a chore.   

Am I seeing too much or does it seem that the higher level you are, the more you have to spend for items?  If you advance, it almost feels like you are penalized for it.
Example:  somebody at level 5 may only pay 15,000 coins for a building, but somebody at level 20 has to pay 40,000 for the same building.


----------



## Tygari

polydorus said:


> Morning everyone, I updated my previous long comment (page 18) with data about the character quests so that all the info I had on them staid in one place rather than 9458 separate comments . Here is (another  ) long comment for Event building decor that I'll update as I make my way through it (again, sorry it doesn't go further back):
> 
> Cogsworth "Decoration Time" (story: B&TB, building: Beast's Castle)
> - 3/4 -- decorate Beast's Castle, items needed: 34 wreaths (green), 22 gingerbread (blue), 15 pomander (purple), 7 mistletoe (pink)
> now you get to decorate the Castle (revenue: 28 PC every 2H)
> - 4/4 -- 12H + 6H
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> 
> Bookseller "Winter Greetings" (story: B&TB, building: the Tavern)
> 
> 1/4 -- 6H + 12H + place a Winter Festival Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
> 2/4 -- 6H + 5H
> 3/4 -- 1H + create the Tavern's Winter Decorations, items needed: 28 garlands (green), 20 wreaths (green), 13 bows (blue), 5 tinsel (purple)
> now you get to decorate the Tavern (revenue: 41 PC every 4H)
> 
> 4/4 -- 2H + 4H
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> 
> 
> 
> Conli "Winter Knights" (story: Tangled, building: Farmer's Market)
> 
> 1/4 -- 5H + place a Winter Fir Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
> 2/4 -- ?
> 3/4 -- ?
> now you get to decorate the Farmer's Market (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
> 
> 4/4 -- ?
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> 
> 
> 
> The Bishop "Winter Traditions" (story: Frozen, building: ?)
> 
> 1/4 -- 1H + place a Yule Festival Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
> 2/4 -- ?
> 3/4 -- ?
> now you get to decorate ? (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
> 
> 4/4 -- ?
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> 
> 
> 
> all in all these decoration items seem to be easier to get than characters' (lots of green & blue items that drop from many characters, Winter Market Stall and Winter Decoration Basket).
> 
> I noticed the update this morning and downloaded it immediately, no change in the timeframe or prices but I'm willing to give it a day: here in Italy the Winter Event started at around 8:30PM, so my countdown clocks -1 day at 8:30 every evening, perhaps the extra time added will show up then or later on during the day; or there'll be another update to download in the following days. I honestly don't think they'd hint at an extension and then back down, they got enough bad rep during this event already..!
> 
> how can I attach a screenshot? I wanted to post my note of which buildings & characters can earn PC with their respective shortest (& best rewarding) tasks, but I cannot find an "add attachment" option..!



There is also a quest to decorate Arendell Castle.  Finish Bishop and a quest line with Kai unlocks.
There is also a holiday quest line for Oaken.  It unlocked when I finished Gunther's quest line.


----------



## Mumma848

Lothlórien said:


> I am so glad to read I am not alone in seeing he greed with this event.  It is nothing but a money grab.....and a VERY greedy one.  $25 real dollars to add a building, basically.  NO THANK YOU!!!
> I am in the process of trying to unlock Gunther.  Most of the items we need for unlocking him pay in coins, not pine cones, so the next task, requiring cones, will be very difficult.  I know I will never get to the foot stool, so I have resigned to just playing the game and forgetting the quest.
> 
> The used to love this little game, but now it has become a chore.
> 
> Am I seeing too much or does it seem that the higher level you are, the more you have to spend for items?  If you advance, it almost feels like you are penalized for it.
> Example:  somebody at level 5 may only pay 15,000 coins for a building, but somebody at level 20 has to pay 40,000 for the same building.


Yes that's how it is
I'm level 25 (have been since Nov) and when I had buildings to purchase they were about 65000 coins


----------



## QuesySue

Still curious how you guys got the footstool quest. Still don't have it


----------



## Alyssa023

QuesySue said:


> Still curious how you guys got the footstool quest. Still don't have it


Me too ! I'm up to decorate the bakery, get gerda jumbucks and still tree for frozen


----------



## Tygari

QuesySue said:


> Still curious how you guys got the footstool quest. Still don't have it





Alyssa023 said:


> Me too ! I'm up to decorate the bakery, get gerda jumbucks and still tree for frozen



If you read through the forum you will learn you first do Gerda's quest line requiring 2 jutebukks.
Then Gunther's quest line requiring 2 nutcracker's.
Then you get Footstool's quest line which requires the 1 yulelog and 1 frozen pond.
It a huge amount of work to unlock and get.


----------



## QuesySue

Tygari said:


> If you read through the forum you will learn you first do Gerda's quest line requiring 2 jutebukks.
> Then Gunther's quest line requiring 2 nutcracker's.
> Then you get Footstool's quest line which requires the 1 yulelog and 1 frozen pond.
> It a huge amount of work to unlock and get.



Thanks.. I browsed through the forum and couldn't find it. Small chance I can make it... got Gerda unlocked but still long way to go


----------



## MollieLouise72

I've just started the footstool quest line, and I was wondering what's in the winter chest at the end. Does anyone know? Not sure if I should still bother collecting pine cones to complete this quest line, or just go back to collecting coins so I'm prepared for when the game finally updates the levels!


----------



## Naomi84

Hopefully the app gets an update soon, because I am stuck at level 25 and the waste of XP is getting really annoying. I also have no more space left to place any building on, and sadly not enough time to finish this Winter event, as I am still trying to unlock Gerda. Buying things for this event is almost impossible, as almost every item is at least 25.000-35.000 pinecones. Will anyone be able to finish in time? Wish I could see the Beasts Castle decorated and unlock footstool, but I think I will not make it this far into the game on time


----------



## Tygari

I am unlocking footstool now.
Getting the pillows is proving really hard.
I have only 2 characters able to gather for them and 1 building
Feather Duster, Shorty, and Furniture Store.
None have dropped any yet.
I almost have Arendelle Castle decorated.
I was hoping to get Beast's Castle decorated but I don't have time.
I need Cogsworth, but I need to level up to 22 to unlock him then welcome him, then do his quest line, and finally decorate the castle.
5 days just isn't enough time.


----------



## polydorus

Tygari said:


> There is also a quest to decorate Arendell Castle.  Finish Bishop and a quest line with Kai unlocks.
> There is also a holiday quest line for Oaken.  It unlocked when I finished Gunther's quest line.


thank you for the info! I won't take it easy just yet! I don't have Oaken (cannot unlock it because it's set at level 26 for me), I wonder if I'll get the same quest prompted by another character.. right now I just finished the Bookseller's last task and fully completed "Winter Greetings" and another quest prompted by the Baker started, "Ginger Bred".


----------



## polydorus

MollieLouise72 said:


> I've just started the footstool quest line, and I was wondering what's in the winter chest at the end. Does anyone know? Not sure if I should still bother collecting pine cones to complete this quest line, or just go back to collecting coins so I'm prepared for when the game finally updates the levels!





QuesySue said:


> Thanks.. I browsed through the forum and couldn't find it. Small chance I can make it... got Gerda unlocked but still long way to go



if you look at my long comments at page 18 and 19 you find most of the info you need right now, I'll keep on updating those comments as I proceed with the last bits of the Event


----------



## Tygari

polydorus said:


> thank you for the info! I won't take it easy just yet! I don't have Oaken (cannot unlock it because it's set at level 26 for me), I wonder if I'll get the same quest prompted by another character.. right now I just finished the Bookseller's last task and fully completed "Winter Greetings" and another quest prompted by the Baker started, "Ginger Bred".



Baker is level 26 for me.  So I can't do him either.
Thank you for the info.
Your posts been great.
Arendelle Castle uses same collection unlock items as Beast's Castle.
Since I started the X-mas event at level 13 my costs are a bit lower than yours.
I seen mistletoe as a hard to acquire item.
I purchased all 3 winter pyramids which drop mistletoe very easily.
I had all 3 I needed in less than a day.
Pomander and Gingerbread are much harder to acquire.
Fortunately I just need 1 more of each left to acquire.


----------



## polydorus

you're welcome  I wonder if your Oaken's quest and my Baker's quest are the one and the same, just prompted by different characters depending on which stories we unlocked first (hence which characters we have available). 
if there was an Oaken's quest that unlocked automatically after Gunther's it should have opened up for me days ago, when I got Gunther, instead it started just now when I took a break from Bookseller's looped gatherings of tinsel and let him finish that dusty quest I had lingering.  it never occurred to me that so many other buildings could still be decorated, got to go back to 10 min harvesting whenever possible! OUCH! and I have to get that many pomanders again.. argh. I only got one pyramid at the very beginning of the event, but mistletoe seems to be pretty easy to find for me anyway, pomanders in the other hand..


----------



## Tygari

polydorus said:


> you're welcome  I wonder if Oaken's quest and the Baker's are the one and the same, just prompted by different characters depending on which stories you unlocked first (hence which characters you still have unavailable). if Oaken's quest unlocks automatically after Gunther's it should have opened up for me days ago, when I got Gunther, instead it started just now when I took a break from Bookseller's tinsel looped gatherings and let him finish that dusty quest I had lingering.  it never occurred to me that so many other buildings could still be decorated, got to go back to 10 min harvesting whenever possible! OUCH! and I have to get that many pomanders again.. argh. I only got one pyramid at the very beginning of the event, but mistletoe seems to be pretty easy to find for me anyway, pomanders in the other hand..



My stories been  Frozen > Tangled > Beauty and the Beast
I believe your right.
That each story has similar equivalents.
I even wonder if Tangled has a castle equivalent?
I will keep you updated with any information I get so you can add it to your guide break down.


----------



## TerraRanomi

We got 2 extra days for the event !


----------



## polydorus

quick update: level 26 is now available, I immediately placed Oaken's Trading Post but, alas, we lost all the extra XP we gained this far. 
I didn't even notice at first (thank you TerraRanomi) but we got 2 extra days to complete the event 
we can also unlock another portion of the blanket, a much needed one now considering the size of Oaken's lot.


----------



## QuesySue

Yes just went up to lvl 26


----------



## Tygari

Finished Building Snuggly Duckling and immediately got a quest line for Hook Hand.


----------



## Irene Sam

Level 26 is unlocked and available now!


----------



## Lana_lol

I'm so glad about this!


----------



## Mumma848

Woohoo look what I woke up tooooooooooo!!!![GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## Geekprincess4

So, finally had checked to forums to figure out how to unlock the extra festival characters, because alas I was distracted with the stupid Christmas trees... THANK YOU to everyone who helped explained the correct order of the quests or I would have only gotten the feather duster!!  I'm so glad they added two extra days, but still might not be enough time!

Got level 26 this afternoon, sad they haven't clearly listed what's new with each update.  I'm afraid I'm one of those people who have sent the developers lengthy emails on ridiculous costs and unbalanced game play... hopefully they'll keep hearing us!!


----------



## Rebecca Emily

I've been spending my time focusing on the holiday event and in the process got enough coins to place Kristoff. I had everything except 4 lyres to unlock him (but was planning on waiting until the event ends to get those). I logged in after the update and discovered that half the mittens, carrots and fishes I'd collected are no longer there and I have to recollect them. Has anyone else had this issue since they updated and added level 26?


----------



## Alyssa023

Tygari said:


> If you read through the forum you will learn you first do Gerda's quest line requiring 2 jutebukks.
> Then Gunther's quest line requiring 2 nutcracker's.
> Then you get Footstool's quest line which requires the 1 yulelog and 1 frozen pond.
> It a huge amount of work to unlock and get.


So I'm better off unlocking the nutcrackers before the frozen tree ?


----------



## Rebecca Emily

Alyssa023 said:


> So I'm better off unlocking the nutcrackers before the frozen tree ?



Yes. The nutcrackers lead to getting the footstool unlocked but the tree will unlock decorating a castle or building. I'm still working on getting my second nutcracker and hoping to unlock the footstool before the event ends.


----------



## Irene Sam

The Snuggly Duckling is sooo big size


----------



## Geekprincess4

Rebecca Emily said:


> Yes. The nutcrackers lead to getting the footstool unlocked but the tree will unlock decorating a castle or building. I'm still working on getting my second nutcracker and hoping to unlock the footstool before the event ends.


I'm hoping to work fast enough and to at least get the footstool on the board- my thought is if the character is at least placed on the quilt they can't take it away from you... hopefully!


----------



## Geekprincess4

Rebecca Emily said:


> I've been spending my time focusing on the holiday event and in the process got enough coins to place Kristoff. I had everything except 4 lyres to unlock him (but was planning on waiting until the event ends to get those). I logged in after the update and discovered that half the mittens, carrots and fishes I'd collected are no longer there and I have to recollect them. Has anyone else had this issue since they updated and added level 26?


I'v haven't exactly lost items that were already counted, but there have been a few times I know an item "dropped" and my counter didn't register that it had been collected... very annoying.  I've complained about it a couple times since the Agrabah festival but get the generic "we'll look into it" response.


----------



## Carlitangel525

First time posting here. I have a stupid question. I just really want to unlock footstool! Do I have to unlock the other characters to get him?! Ugh it's way too much! Especially if the new characters won't have stories after (like Jasmine). Any advice for me ?


----------



## Geekprincess4

Carlitangel525 said:


> First time posting here. I have a stupid question. I just really want to unlock footstool! Do I have to unlock the other characters to get him?! Ugh it's way too much! Especially if the new characters won't have stories after (like Jasmine). Any advice for me ?


Unfortunately there is no other way.  Ive played since shortly after the release and this particular festival has been poorly designed in my opinion.  The only way to do it would be to spend a rediculous amount of money to gen everyone through the quests and tasks to collect the items and unlock the characters.  I've been advocating through the help email that the release the characters to purchase on like a sale after the festival, like how over Christmas some buildings you could buy for like 1.99.  If more people complain they may extend the festival more like how they added the two extra days this afternoon. Sorry it's not better news!


----------



## MrsPottts

Rebecca Emily said:


> ... I logged in after the update and discovered that half the mittens, carrots and fishes I'd collected are no longer there and I have to recollect them. Has anyone else had this issue since they updated and added level 26?


I levelled to 26 when I woke up this morning (yay!), and didn't find things I'd collected had disappeared. I had 4 buildings collecting (beast castle decoration, Footstool, Kai and Vladimir) and they stayed the same except for Vladimir. He had 3 items ticked off and 1 with about 18 items to go (I've only been actively collecting for the event, the rest came from buildings etc over a few weeks), but when I leveled up to 26 the number of items to collect for Vladimir increased by maybe 3-10 each. 
I wonder if more than one extra level has unlocked?


----------



## Carlitangel525

Geekprincess4 said:


> Unfortunately there is no other way.  Ive played since shortly after the release and this particular festival has been poorly designed in my opinion.  The only way to do it would be to spend a rediculous amount of money to gen everyone through the quests and tasks to collect the items and unlock the characters.  I've been advocating through the help email that the release the characters to purchase on like a sale after the festival, like how over Christmas some buildings you could buy for like 1.99.  If more people complain they may extend the festival more like how they added the two extra days this afternoon. Sorry it's not better news!


That would be awesome! If they would sell them or at least postpone the event! It's the holidays it's hard to dedicate the time required to unlock the items! I've spent a decent amount of money on this app and it's just getting more expensive! I need to find a plan to keep me from wasting away time and money! And this thread is the only thing I have found that's helpful! Thank you for the rapid response!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Carlitangel525 said:


> First time posting here. I have a stupid question. I just really want to unlock footstool! Do I have to unlock the other characters to get him?! Ugh it's way too much! Especially if the new characters won't have stories after (like Jasmine). Any advice for me ?



Welcome to the forums!  Yes, you have to unlock featherduster, gerda, gunther, in that order, first before you are given an option to get the footstool.  Page 18 or 19 has a breakdown of quest costs/requirements from gerda onward, but if you go back to around page 8 or so you can read the progression of this event from the start and get all the info you need.


----------



## bbrenner09

Rebecca Emily said:


> I've been spending my time focusing on the holiday event and in the process got enough coins to place Kristoff. I had everything except 4 lyres to unlock him (but was planning on waiting until the event ends to get those). I logged in after the update and discovered that half the mittens, carrots and fishes I'd collected are no longer there and I have to recollect them. Has anyone else had this issue since they updated and added level 26?



I ended up here solely for this fact 
I could have sworn I only needed 2 more items to unlock a character and now I'm missing almost half on each thing! I thought I was crazy for a moment, but I guess not if it's happened to others.


----------



## Rebecca Emily

Geekprincess4 said:


> I'v haven't exactly lost items that were already counted, but there have been a few times I know an item "dropped" and my counter didn't register that it had been collected... very annoying.  I've complained about it a couple times since the Agrabah festival but get the generic "we'll look into it" response.




It's frustrating. I got Maximus and kristoff and was just collecting from buildings and managed to unlock Maximus and was excited I just had to wait for the lyres to unlock and now I have more work to do if the buildings Don't drop what I need. I emailed but have yet to hear back but I'm expecting the generic response as well


----------



## Katy D

Does anyone have a list of all the buildings that get decorations?  Right now I have rotunda, tavern, village square, Arendell castle, Beast's castle, and somebody mentioned bakery which I won't get until lvl 19, after the event ends.


----------



## Cnlou

Rebecca Emily said:


> I've been spending my time focusing on the holiday event and in the process got enough coins to place Kristoff. I had everything except 4 lyres to unlock him (but was planning on waiting until the event ends to get those). I logged in after the update and discovered that half the mittens, carrots and fishes I'd collected are no longer there and I have to recollect them. Has anyone else had this issue since they updated and added level 26?


I have the exact problem. I was down to 2 lyres and now I need at least 4-5 items of each. It's frustrating. I might put a ticket in but I'm sure by the time I do I'll have them all back anyway. Ug


----------



## Rebecca Emily

Cnlou said:


> I have the exact problem. I was down to 2 lyres and now I need at least 4-5 items of each. It's frustrating. I might put a ticket in but I'm sure by the time I do I'll have them all back anyway. Ug



Definitely submit something. I just logged back on and I have all my items and only need 2 lyres now. They dropped it back down! If yours hasn't been updated automatically by who knows what it's worth emailing them!


----------



## polydorus

MrsPottts said:


> I levelled to 26 when I woke up this morning (yay!), and didn't find things I'd collected had disappeared. I had 4 buildings collecting (beast castle decoration, Footstool, Kai and Vladimir) and they stayed the same except for Vladimir. He had 3 items ticked off and 1 with about 18 items to go (I've only been actively collecting for the event, the rest came from buildings etc over a few weeks), but when I leveled up to 26 the number of items to collect for Vladimir increased by maybe 3-10 each.
> I wonder if more than one extra level has unlocked?


I guess because you levelled up now stuff got harder (sorry!) so you need more items.

because the level bar now says "level 26 x/63792" (if you tap on it) it means that we can definitely access level 27 right afterwards, can't tell if level 28 is available too until I actually get there


----------



## polydorus

Katy D said:


> Does anyone have a list of all the buildings that get decorations?  Right now I have rotunda, tavern, village square, Arendell castle, Beast's castle, and somebody mentioned bakery which I won't get until lvl 19, after the event ends.


go to pages 18, 19 and 20 and look for my breakdown posts  I'm always updating them when I find more info as I move along.


----------



## QuesySue

So I finished Gerda's story.... or so I thought. There is a 2nd part so still no Gunther or Footstool


----------



## Irene Sam

QuesySue said:


> So I finished Gerda's story.... or so I thought. There is a 2nd part so still no Gunther or Footstool


Each character has 2 quest book to complete to get another character.
Gerda 1st quest book > 2nd quest book > Gunther 1st book > 2nd book > Foodstool


----------



## lme30005

I'm still way behind, just about to unlock Gerda. My PC costs to buy the items seem to be the highest of anyone on here - 20k for each lantern and 16k for each urn, 13k for the winter stall. Is there any point going any further with Gerda - what is the next item to buy? Also, I read about everyone getting Christmas trees to buy and buildings to decorate. I haven't had anything like that come up - I'm at level 26 now and have all 3 stories open.


----------



## sapphirenian

Have already finished decorating the Village Square but I have not gotten any quest to start decorating Arendelle's castle. I already have it since it's my first story. I still don't have the Baker and Hook Hand, though.

This Winter Event is so frustrating. 



polydorus said:


> Morning everyone, I updated my previous long comment (page 18) with data about the character quests so that all the info I had on them staid in one place rather than 9458 separate comments . Here is (another  ) long comment for Event building decor that I'll update as I make my way through it (again, sorry it doesn't go further back):
> 
> Cogsworth "Decoration Time" (story: B&TB, building: Beast's Castle)
> - 3/4 -- decorate Beast's Castle, items needed: 34 wreaths (green), 22 gingerbread (blue), 15 pomanders (purple), 7 mistletoes (pink)
> now you get to decorate the Castle (revenue: 28 PC every 2H)
> - 4/4 -- 12H + 6H
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> Bookseller "Winter Greetings" (story: B&TB, building: the Tavern)
> 
> 1/4 -- 6H + 12H + place a Winter Festival Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
> 2/4 -- 6H + 5H
> 3/4 -- 1H + create the Tavern's Winter Decorations, items needed: 28 garlands (green), 20 wreaths (green), 13 bows (blue), 5 tinsels (purple)
> now you get to decorate the Tavern (revenue: 41 PC every 4H)
> 
> 4/4 -- 2H + 4H
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> once you complete this quest, a new one opens from the Baker
> Baker "Ginger Bred" (story: B&TB, building: Bakery)
> 
> 1/5 -- 5H
> 2/5 -- 4H
> 3/5 -- 3H
> 4/5 -- create the Bakery's decorations, items needed: 31 garlands (green), 14 gingerbread (blue), 21 bows (blue), 6 pomanders (purple)
> 5/5 -- ?
> now you get to decorate the Bakery (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> - - - - -
> 
> Conli "Winter Knights" (story: Tangled, building: Farmer's Market)
> 
> 1/4 -- 5H + place a Winter Fir Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
> 2/4 -- 3H + create the Farmer's Market decorations, items needed: 28 garlands (green), 20 wreaths (green), 13 bows (blue), 5 tinsels (purple)
> now you get to decorate the Farmer's Market (revenue: 41 PC every 4H)
> 
> 3/4 -- 30 min + 2H
> 4/4 -- <5H (forgot to write this one down but it was definitely shorter than 6H)
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> once you complete this quest, a new one opens by Hook Hand
> Hook Hand "Season's Gratings" (story: Tangled, building: ? but I'm assuming the Snuggly Duckling)
> 
> 1/4 -- 4H
> 2/4 -- 6H
> 3/4 -- ?
> 4/4 -- ?
> now you get to decorate ? (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> The Bishop "Winter Traditions" (story: Frozen, building: Village Square)
> 
> 1/4 -- 1H + place a Yule Festival Tree (for me 20,340 PC)
> 2/4 -- 3H + create the Village Square's decorations, items needed: 28 garlands (green), 20 wreaths (green), 13 bows (blue), 5 tinsels (purple)
> now you get to decorate the Village Square (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
> 
> 3/4 -- ?
> 4/4 -- ?
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> once you complete this quest, a new one opens by Kai
> Kai "?" (story: Frozen, building: Arendelle's Castle)
> 
> 1/4 -- ?
> 2/4 -- ?
> 3/4 -- ?
> 4/4 -- ?
> now you get to decorate Arendelle's Castle (revenue: ? PC every ?H)
> final reward for this quest: 1 diamond
> 
> all in all these decoration items seem to be easier to get than characters' (lots of green & blue items that drop from many characters, Winter Market Stall and Winter Decoration Basket).
> 
> I noticed the update this morning and downloaded it immediately, no change in the timeframe or prices but I'm willing to give it a day: here in Italy the Winter Event started at around 8:30PM, so my countdown clocks -1 day at 8:30 every evening, perhaps the extra time added will show up then or later on during the day; or there'll be another update to download in the following days. I honestly don't think they'd hint at an extension and then back down, they got enough bad rep during this event already..!
> 
> how can I attach a screenshot? I wanted to post my note of which buildings & characters can earn PC with their respective shortest (& best rewarding) tasks, but I cannot find an "add attachment" option..!


Th


----------



## polydorus

I just finished building Oaken's Trading Post and 2 quests opened up for him:
"Supply and Demand" (story related)
and "Warm Feelings" (event related), so I guess that according to which buildings & characters you have available and how far you are in the story determines which decoration quests unlock for you.

on a positive side note, the Ice Harvester's Hut, which so far helped only with pink items for Gerda (ice skates) and therefore proved to be a really poor investment, now helps collecting pink items for Oaken too. here is a breakdown of what is needed for him:

items needed to unlock Oaken: 25 fishes (green), 16 lanterns (blue), 11 yarn balls (purple), 6 storage chests (pink).
fun fact, my first part of the "Warm Feelings" quest got completed by Kai which I already had on his 3H quest, after that two Oaken's tasks are needed (in particular Knit Sweaters and Make Pepperkaker Hearts).


----------



## Mamaof3RNtobe

I totally messed up with this event! I started with the Christmas trees and didn't realize What I really needed to do was the other quest, so I waisted a bunch of time and pine cones from the get go :/. I am an ice skate away from unlocking gerda however knowing the the two juke's are up next at ~50k pine cones for both and I only have 12k breaks my heart! How long did it take you guys to unlock everyone? I'm hoping I can at least get Gunther, but who knows! May the odds be ever in our favors!


----------



## Mamaof3RNtobe

Also, I don't know if this has been mentioned but the holiday goose is available for purchase again!


----------



## TerraRanomi

Thanks, just bought one


----------



## dawnm8877

A couple of thoughts: to those who are working on welcoming Kristoff, hold on a minute. I also just recently earned enough coins to place him and as the event was closing in on me, I decided to kinda ignore him and then I read here that to welcome Footstool, you need mittens which he also requires! In an attempt to speed up the last quests and have a chance at welcoming Footstool, I have already collected a bunch of mittens for Kristoff, so I'm that much further ahead! Also happened to be collecting for Elsa's Ice Queen outfit which needs snowflakes, and so does Footstool!

Also, a few of you mentioned needing to collect more items to welcome characters since the latest update but for me I actually need a few less items for Kristoff. Originally I needed 23 fish but now just 20, 11 carrots but now just 9, 6 lutes but now just 5 and I still need 15 mittens (no change).

I think I started the event at level 22 or 23 and now I am on level 26! And happy to be getting credit for all that xp again!

And thanks for the info on the goose, I got one too!


----------



## Irene Sam

It's so hard to get the Beast Castle Pormande for decoration !!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Mamaof3RNtobe said:


> I totally messed up with this event! I started with the Christmas trees and didn't realize What I really needed to do was the other quest, so I waisted a bunch of time and pine cones from the get go :/. I am an ice skate away from unlocking gerda however knowing the the two juke's are up next at ~50k pine cones for both and I only have 12k breaks my heart! How long did it take you guys to unlock everyone? I'm hoping I can at least get Gunther, but who knows! May the odds be ever in our favors!



I was in the same boat as you, having started the xmas tree quest first and missed a week of starting the main quest and had the highest prices of pc for each item along with several others listed on this board.  Gerda took me about 28 hours, and gunther took me about 30, but I sped up his last couple items with diamonds due to time, so my estimate is off a bit.  If you can max out your pc collecting today and tomorrow, you might be able to get the julebuks, finish gerda's quests, and at least get started on gunther before the event ends.


----------



## Spunky05

polydorus said:


> I just finished building Oaken's Trading Post and 2 quests opened up for him:
> "Supply and Demand" (story related)
> and "Warm Feelings" (event related), so I guess that according to which buildings & characters you have available and how far you are in the story determines which decoration quests unlock for you.
> 
> on a positive side note, the Ice Harvester's Hut, which so far helped only with pink items for Gerda (ice skates) and therefore proved to be a really poor investment, now helps collecting pink items for Oaken too. here is a breakdown of what is needed for him:
> 
> items needed to unlock Oaken: 25 fishes (green), 16 lanterns (blue), 11 yarn balls (purple), 6 storage chests (pink).
> fun fact, my first part of the "Warm Feelings" quest got completed by Kai which I already had on his 3H quest, after that two Oaken's tasks are needed (in particular Knit Sweaters and Make Pepperkaker Hearts).


I'm curious, how much did the trading post cost you to place? My character buildings had been massive in cost, over 80,000 (and really bizarre amounts), but the last couple have gone back down to exactly 40,000.


----------



## Irene Sam

Where can I report missing building issue? Suddenly one of my building missing!!


----------



## LoLoD77

Mamaof3RNtobe said:


> Also, I don't know if this has been mentioned but the holiday goose is available for purchase again!


I just noticed that, too! It's 60 gems and you can have up to 5 total now


----------



## Cecilia1317

I'm currently working on the second-to-last part of Gunther's first quest book (Interior Motives). I have 16,835 pinecones and counting. Do I have any hope of unlocking the Footstool before the event ends??


----------



## Josersroo

Mumma848 said:


> yes Ive been stuck on level 25 since before December!! I was hanging out for a Christmas event because I was getting so bored!!
> I was hoping the Christmas event would open more levels. And the Christmas event took SOOOO LONG to even start!!
> Ive got 460,400 coins and nothing to spend them on
> Don't want to even think about the amount of XP Ive lost...


I'm wondering if we have to have more quilt squares open to unlock higher levels. I'm on 26 and I saw a few others are too. Thoughts?


----------



## Josersroo

Rebecca Emily said:


> I've been spending my time focusing on the holiday event and in the process got enough coins to place Kristoff. I had everything except 4 lyres to unlock him (but was planning on waiting until the event ends to get those). I logged in after the update and discovered that half the mittens, carrots and fishes I'd collected are no longer there and I have to recollect them. Has anyone else had this issue since they updated and added level 26?


This hapoened to me with Olaf!


----------



## Josersroo

Geekprincess4 said:


> I'v haven't exactly lost items that were already counted, but there have been a few times I know an item "dropped" and my counter didn't register that it had been collected... very annoying.  I've complained about it a couple times since the Agrabah festival but get the generic "we'll look into it" response.


This happened to me too. I also tried speeding up characters quest by spending diamonds on the holiday story (Gunther to be exact) but it didn't work. He finished the quest but it didn't clear the need in the story line. I had to do the same quest again and thus wasted 16 diamonds. Ugh!


----------



## polydorus

Spunky05 said:


> I'm curious, how much did the trading post cost you to place? My character buildings had been massive in cost, over 80,000 (and really bizarre amounts), but the last couple have gone back down to exactly 40,000.



sorry, I didn't even notice how much it costed, I can tell you how much the Birch Trees will be as soon as I reach level 27 (it's the only item that unlocks at lev 27), it won't take me much long to get there, I'm already at 35199/63792 

I updated the famous page 19 comment, very close to unlock Oaken and decorate the Bakery + added a "rating" of buildings that I think are easier or harder to decorate in case you want to focus on certain ones.


----------



## Irene Sam

It's so difficult to get the "Pormanders" to decorate the beast castle!!
I don't think I can get complete to decorate it before the event end. 
Is there easier way to get other than buying the winter premium gift box?


----------



## polydorus

Irene Sam said:


> It's so difficult to get the "Pormanders" to decorate the beast castle!!
> I don't think I can get complete to decorate it before the event end.
> Is there easier way to get other than buying the winter premium gift box?


I know, I've been there. it took me days to finally decorate the Beast's Castle and my stomach churned a little when I saw that they were needed again for the Bakery & Snuggly Duckling. 
this time around it's a bit easier for me to collect them because I have Footstool, but I always resorted to the Winter Premium Gift Box to increase my chance of getting pomanders, I sacrificed 16 diamonds every day for almost a week.. if it helps here is the list of all the ways you can obtain pomanders:
- Footstool 8H task
- Gerda 4H task
- Gunther 3H task (I swear he never drops one even if he's the character that should be more rewarding with that kind of timeframe)
- Winter Premium Gift Box


----------



## Mumma848

polydorus said:


> I always resorted to the Winter Premium Gift Box to increase my chance of getting pomanders, I sacrificed 16 diamonds every day for almost a week..



16?!!!!!!!
The gift box costs me 48 diamonds!!!! I bought it once and it dropped NO items only PC and XP!!!


----------



## polydorus

Mumma848 said:


> 16?!!!!!!!
> The gift box costs me 48 diamonds!!!! I bought it once and it dropped NO items only PC and XP!!!


OUCH!! for me it's 16 diamonds, that's why I caved in and decided to use it. it doesn't always deliver a pink or purple item but now that I'm collecting both (or days ago when I was desperate for pinecones) it made sense as an "investment" because I needed an bit of everything it rewarded. 48 diamonds is an insane price to pay!


----------



## Irene Sam

polydorus said:


> I know, I've been there. it took me days to finally decorate the Beast's Castle and my stomach churned a little when I saw that they were needed again for the Bakery & Snuggly Duckling.
> this time around it's a bit easier for me to collect them because I have Footstool, but I always resorted to the Winter Premium Gift Box to increase my chance of getting pomanders, I sacrificed 16 diamonds every day for almost a week.. if it helps here is the list of all the ways you can obtain pomanders:
> - Footstool 8H task
> - Gerda 4H task
> - Gunther 3H task (I swear he never drops one even if he's the character that should be more rewarding with that kind of timeframe)
> - Winter Premium Gift Box


I just unlock footstool not long ago and now he is starting to gather pormander's job. 
So far I can't get any from Gunther as well!! Gerda is like 1 out of 20 then only can get 1. 
I bought 1 winter premium box just for this but hope no need to buy anymore for saving my diamonds... 
I still need 6 more until this stage


----------



## lme30005

Just noticed that the Julebukk's I need to carry on the event are 28,789 PC each. I don't think I'll be getting Gunther any time soon! Still no quests to decorate any buildings - what do I need to get these unlocked?


----------



## polydorus

more info for comparison:

- Winter Decoration Basket (for me) costs 299 PC, rewards 327 PC --> 28 PC every 3H. it also drops green and blue items: garlands, wreaths and red bows
- Winter Premium Gift Box (for me) costs 16 diamonds, rewards 240 PC and ? stars every 8H. it also drops purple and pink items: tinsel, mistletoe and pomanders
- Winter Festival Pyramid (for me) costs 128 diamonds, produces 118 PC and 59 stars every 10H. it also drops one kind of pink items, mistletoe
- Winter Gift Bag (for me) costs 720 PC, rewards 300 coins and 21 stars and 1 diamond

how to obtain WREATHS - perform "decorate for winter" tasks (3H) for the following characters:
Baker
Bookseller
Cogsworth
Featherduster
the Bishop
Gerda
Kai
Oaken
Conli
Gunther
Shorty
Winter Decoration Basket (3H, I have one going on a loop)

how to obtain BOWS - perform "wrap presents" tasks (6H) for the following characters:
Jasmine
Bookseller
Cogsworth
Conli
the Bishop
Carol
Oaken
Featherduster
Hook Hand
Winter Decoration Basket (3H)

how to obtain POMANDERS - perform the following tasks:
Footstool (8H)
Gerda (4H)
Gunther (3H)
Winter Premium Gift Box (8H, for me costs 16 diamonds)

how to obtain MISTLETOE - perform the following tasks:
Featherduster (8H)
Gunther (8H)
Flower Shop (4H)
Winter Premium Gift Box (8H, for me costs 16 diamonds)
Winter Festival Pyramid (10H)


----------



## polydorus

lme30005 said:


> Just noticed that the Julebukk's I need to carry on the event are 28,789 PC each. I don't think I'll be getting Gunther any time soon! Still no quests to decorate any buildings - what do I need to get these unlocked?


I honestly don't know. my building decoration quests opened up early on with the Bookseller, Conli and the Bishop asking to add Christmas Trees, I kept all three quests on hold until I managed to unlock all the Event related characters, then worked on the building decor. these 3 quests appeared all at once some time during the Event (surely after I completed a certain stage, but I definitely got them days and days before the Julebukks were required), the others were prompted like a chain in the order I listed on page 19

my Julebukks were 25,561 from the very beginning, and I already thought they were skyrocket high. using 10 min tasks on a loop on all possible characters + best rewarding tasks for all other PC earning characters (see page 20) I was able to earn 20,000 PC a day, that's how I managed to unlock all extra characters and (with a bit of luck) will decorate all the buildings. I hope all the info helps, good luck!


----------



## Irene Sam

lme30005 said:


> Just noticed that the Julebukk's I need to carry on the event are 28,789 PC each. I don't think I'll be getting Gunther any time soon! Still no quests to decorate any buildings - what do I need to get these unlocked?


My Julebukk is 33293 pc each!

Now I'm on my way to collect to buy the Yulelog cost 36706 pc


----------



## lme30005

polydorus said:


> I honestly don't know. my building decoration quests opened up early on with the Bookseller, Conli and the Bishop asking to add Christmas Trees, I kept all three quests on hold until I managed to unlock all the Event related characters, then worked on the building decor. these 3 quests appeared all at once some time during the Event (surely after I completed a certain stage, but I definitely got them days and days before the Julebukks were required), the others were prompted like a chain in the order I listed on page 19
> 
> my Julebukks were 25,561 from the very beginning, and I already thought they were skyrocket high. using 10 min tasks on a loop on all possible characters + best rewarding tasks for all other PC earning characters (see page 20) I was able to earn 20,000 PC a day, that's how I managed to unlock all extra characters and (with a bit of luck) will decorate all the buildings. I hope all the info helps, good luck!



It's really weird then - I haven't had anything you listed on page 19. I'm at level 26, have all 3 stories open to a good stage, have all the buildings you listed to decorate, but no tasks to decorate. I haven't had any quests to add Christmas trees either - just a winter festival tree from the bookseller if that's the same thing.


----------



## Lothlórien

polydorus said:


> if you look at my long comments at page 18 and 19 you find most of the info you need right now, I'll keep on updating those comments as I proceed with the last bits of the Event




Thank you for doing that.  For most of us, we will not even get close to completing the quest.  Getting the Pomander is nearly impossible and for those of us with families and jobs, it is not feasible for them to expect that we can live on our devices to complete this impossible quest in the time they allotted.


----------



## Lothlórien

lme30005 said:


> It's really weird then - I haven't had anything you listed on page 19. I'm at level 26, have all 3 stories open to a good stage, have all the buildings you listed to decorate, but no tasks to decorate. I haven't had any quests to add Christmas trees either - just a winter festival tree from the bookseller if that's the same thing.



Same for me.  This game is not consistent for everybody.  Not the prices, not the order, certainly not the ease of getting some items.  It is ridiculous.  Seriously, this quest has killed the fun of the game for me.  I think I am done.


----------



## Lothlórien

polydorus said:


> quick update: level 26 is now available, I immediately placed Oaken's Trading Post but, alas, we lost all the extra XP we gained this far.
> I didn't even notice at first (thank you TerraRanomi) but we got 2 extra days to complete the event
> we can also unlock another portion of the blanket, a much needed one now considering the size of Oaken's lot.



2 extra days is not enough for most of us.  We need another 7 - 10 days with the prices of items and the difficulty of earning pine cones.


----------



## polydorus

lme30005 said:


> It's really weird then - I haven't had anything you listed on page 19. I'm at level 26, have all 3 stories open to a good stage, have all the buildings you listed to decorate, but no tasks to decorate. I haven't had any quests to add Christmas trees either - just a winter festival tree from the bookseller if that's the same thing.


that's exactly how it starts, but together with that quest (Winter Greetings) two more should have opened up (Winter Knights feat. Conli and Winter Traditions feat. the Bishop). you should contact the customer support through the gear icon on the top left of the screen, it's a bit late now but it's worth a try.


----------



## polydorus

Lothlórien said:


> 2 extra days is not enough for most of us.  We need another 7 - 10 days with the prices of items and the difficulty of earning pine cones.


I agree with you, in fact in the email I wrote them I estimated at least 10 days more to give everyone a chance to finish this event (certainly not 2!) and it's absolutely ridiculous to ask people to tap every 10 min for days on end anyway. I told them if another update like this one was released I would have stopped playing. I have no way of estimating how fun and easy the update would have been if I had started playing more intensely during the first days and had earned the building decorations as the days went by (no doubt it's easier to gather pinecones once you have those, I'll end up buying more LE items so that I can use up all the extra PC I'm piling up now). some building decor are not too demanding, Oaken is proving quite easy to unlock too, but others are just IMPOSSIBLE. they set quantities and prices stupidly high, I really don't understand their mindset when they made those decisions. I was lucky to be on holiday throughout the entire event but still.. some decisions they made were simply mental!


----------



## Lothlórien

polydorus said:


> I agree with you, in fact in the email I wrote them I estimated at least 10 days more to give everyone a chance to finish this event (certainly not 2!) and it's absolutely ridiculous to ask people to tap every 10 min for days on end anyway. I told them if another update like this one was released I would have stopped playing. I have no way of estimating how fun and easy the update would have been if I had started playing more intensely during the first days and had earned the building decorations as the days went by (no doubt it's easier to gather pinecones once you have those, I'll end up buying more LE items so that I can use up all the extra PC I'm piling up now). some building decor are not too demanding, Oaken is proving quite easy to unlock too, but others are just IMPOSSIBLE. they set quantities and prices stupidly high, I really don't understand their mindset when they made those decisions. I was lucky to be on holiday throughout the entire event but still.. some decisions they made were simply mental!



This entire thing is nothing but a money grab.  Greedy, greedy, greedy!!


----------



## Josersroo

polydorus said:


> that's exactly how it starts, but together with that quest (Winter Greetings) two more should have opened up (Winter Knights feat. Conli and Winter Traditions feat. the Bishop). you should contact the customer support through the gear icon on the top left of the screen, it's a bit late now but it's worth a try.


I have the same issue. No decoration quests except the Beasts castle and it seems I'll never get all the pomanders. I spent the rest of my diamonds getting 2 more holiday geese. Really want to finish Footstool.


----------



## Spunky05

I've unlocked footstool, and had the PC to buy the Yule log, so when his quest is done I'm not worrying about event stuff anymore. I'm unlocking Oaken, but in 24 hours not one pink item has dropped, so he could be a while.


----------



## sandy_pam

Thanks to everyone who has posted all the details about the game! This is the only place where I have found some advice! I agree with all of you that this event is just impossible... and I was just wondering if anyone else has noticed that some quests have started to "fast-forward"? I have used 3-hour quests for some characters (Gerda and Cogsworth), and after 30 minutes they are all done! Is this a glitch? I'm going to write down the number of coins and PC next time, hope I'm not losing them!


----------



## polydorus

I'm happy to report I've managed to unlock Oaken in less than 48H, I'm also 2 bows away from decorating the Bakery. this leaves me 5 days to finish decorating the Snuggly Duckling (almost done collecting mistletoe for it), Arendelle Castle (still working on Kai's task that will eventually prompt the decorating) and Oaken's Trading Post (same thing, 2 tasks away from starting this decor). After I unlocked Oaken a new quest for Elsa popped up to create her "Snow Queen" outfit (since I don't need to earn pinecones anymore I have all unnecessary characters performing tasks for her).
because I know a lot of people in the needlework world that would love to play the game but would behead me if I just told them "get it" and left them to sort out the workings of it, I have decided to set up a blog. I'll let you know when it's ready (this way it'll be up and going for the next Event, though I seriously hope it won't be anything like this one!).


----------



## Rebecca Emily

polydorus said:


> I'm happy to report I've managed to unlock Oaken in less than 48H, I'm also 2 bows away from decorating the Bakery. this leaves me 5 days to finish decorating the Snuggly Duckling (almost done collecting mistletoe for it), Arendelle Castle (still working on Kai's task that will eventually prompt the decorating) and Oaken's Trading Post (same thing, 2 tasks away from starting this decor). After I unlocked Oaken a new quest for Elsa popped up to create her "Snow Queen" outfit (since I don't need to earn pinecones anymore I have all unnecessary characters performing tasks for her).
> because I know a lot of people in the needlework world that would love to play the game but would behead me if I just told them "get it" and left them to sort out the workings of it, I have decided to set up a blog. I'll let you know when it's ready (this way it'll be up and going for the next Event, though I seriously hope it won't be anything like this one!).




Your blog idea sounds amazing!! I just managed to unlock the dog house so I'm working on unlocking the footstool. I only have 2 buildings decorated (beasts castle and dusters house) and I'm seriously debating not going for pine cones anymore since the rest of the tasks are for decorating buildings. I'm not even sure getting the winter box at the end of the footstool event is worth it...I just like having more characters to earn me gold!


----------



## Lothlórien

sandy_pam said:


> Thanks to everyone who has posted all the details about the game! This is the only place where I have found some advice! m!




There is a group on FB of about 3000 or so dedicated to this game.  They do not allow opinions or comments that differ from the admins.  It is run like a dictatorship.  If you post something as simple as "I will never finish this quest because of the prices" they will boot the member for being negative.  I personally did not find the group useful and removed myself, but you may find it helpful.


----------



## Josersroo

polydorus said:


> I'm happy to report I've managed to unlock Oaken in less than 48H, I'm also 2 bows away from decorating the Bakery. this leaves me 5 days to finish decorating the Snuggly Duckling (almost done collecting mistletoe for it), Arendelle Castle (still working on Kai's task that will eventually prompt the decorating) and Oaken's Trading Post (same thing, 2 tasks away from starting this decor). After I unlocked Oaken a new quest for Elsa popped up to create her "Snow Queen" outfit (since I don't need to earn pinecones anymore I have all unnecessary characters performing tasks for her).
> because I know a lot of people in the needlework world that would love to play the game but would behead me if I just told them "get it" and left them to sort out the workings of it, I have decided to set up a blog. I'll let you know when it's ready (this way it'll be up and going for the next Event, though I seriously hope it won't be anything like this one!).


Awesome! Can't wait to see your blog! Please share your site with the group. I'm new on here and you all have been amazing sharing your experiences and helping plan for future quests on this event. Thank you!


----------



## Irene Sam

Anyone has experience of missing a building when start up the game?
Does Disney will restore it?
I've emailed them yesterday but yet to have any response


----------



## Katy D

I feel that Gunther seems to drop pomanders pretty consistently, compared to other characters.  Hopefully that works for other people too.


----------



## Irene Sam

Katy D said:


> I feel that Gunther seems to drop pomanders pretty consistently, compared to other characters.  Hopefully that works for other people too.


My Gunther does not... I think so far he didn't drop any pomanders. But foodstool does drop quite constantly by the time needed to complete the task is long.


----------



## Stellaries

Hi I registered just to thank you all for the event tips. I doubt I would have managed to unlock footstool in time on my own. I was working on Christmas trees when I decided to search if there's a way to just unlock footstool. I'm so glad I found this place, so thank you so much!


----------



## Tygari

today i finished unlocking footstool and now have him.

i also finished hook hand's event quests to unlock decorating the ugly duckling.
trying to unlock cogsworth to decorate beast's castle.
but i don't really have time.
Each story has 2 buildings that can be decorated.

Frozen
Village Square
Arendelle Castle

Tangled
Farmer's Market
Snuggly Duckling

Beauty and Beast
Tavern
Beast's Castle

Rotunda though Beast's is a special building that introduces the new alternate building feature and kick's off the holiday event.

I heard the bakery can be decorated but i don't have that option.
There are event side quests like Oaken and Shorty but they just give pinecones and a diamond.
No building to upgrade.


----------



## Lana_lol

I went trough this event without spending any money. I'm collecting mittens and pillows for Footstool and I decorated Beast's castle. But I have spend too much time on 10 min tasks. 



Irene Sam said:


> It's so difficult to get the "Pormanders" to decorate the beast castle!!
> I don't think I can get complete to decorate it before the event end.
> Is there easier way to get other than buying the winter premium gift box?



It took me about 3 days. I didn't want to spend diamonds on this item because it's just a building (I'd rather spend diamonds on unlocking the characters). But if you want to spend diamonds on this it's better to buy a pomander, not winter premium gift box because the gift box MAY OR MAY NOT give you the pomander.


----------



## Mumma848

I have completed decorating:

Beauty and the Beast:
- Tavern

Tangled:
- Farmers Market 
- Snuggly Duckling 

Frozen:
- Village Square

Have quests currently open to decorate 

Beauty and the Beast:
- Beasts Castle
- Bakery

Tangled:

Frozen:
- Arendale Castle

Though between the three I need 29 pomanders and they almost never drop even though I have Gunther Gerda and Footstool collecting on repeat


----------



## Irene Sam

Lana_lol said:


> I went trough this event without spending any money. I'm collecting mittens and pillows for Footstool and I decorated Beast's castle. But I have spend too much time on 10 min tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> It took me about 3 days. I didn't want to spend diamonds on this item because it's just a building (I'd rather spend diamonds on unlocking the characters). But if you want to spend diamonds on this it's better to buy a pomander, not winter premium gift box because the gift box MAY OR MAY NOT give you the pomander.


Yes, now only I realize the box MAY or MAY NOT drop the pomanders 
Today I just bought a winter gift box and no Pomander drop out 
I thought it was a 100% chance to get from winter premium box one ... such a waste to buy that box


----------



## sapphirenian

Should I stop doing the Winter Event?
I have already opened Gerda but when I checked for the Julebukk, it costs 25,500 PC each. So far I only have 20,000 PC.
I was really hoping I could unlock the 3 characters.


----------



## Lana_lol

sapphirenian said:


> Should I stop doing the Winter Event?
> I have already opened Gerda but when I checked for the Julebukk, it costs 25,500 PC each. So far I only have 20,000 PC.
> I was really hoping I could unlock the 3 characters.



You could try to unlock Gunther, but I doubt you'll unlock Footstool unless they extend the event. Worst case scenario - you'll get free Furniture store. You have enough time to collect 30,000 pine cones. Set characters on shorter tasks like 1 hr, 30 mins, or even 10 min (but this is exhausting, I often forget to collect reward on time).


----------



## ned76

just sent another email to devs, asking to make a confirmation button when using our diamonds, because due to the increased playing over event period i have lost a record amount of diamonds due to accidental fat finger touches on the mobile ...... i realise they feel this is a guilt free way to dwindle our diamond stash but i call it bad business as all it does is create company resentment among players. 

im sure given the choice most players would rather a double check button created asap than a few extra levels being opened as priority, id rather keep those diamonds i earned fairly in the game, to be used at my discretion than have them "accidently" dwindle and when i need them i then have to purchase more .

congrats disney your not even trying to keep players happy this should have been an integral part of the game at rollout and now its been 5 months thereabouts and im sure you have recieved many requests for this ..... what have you done ......nothing!!!!!! 

(i hope people from disney follow this forum to gauge player satisfaction)   not happy jan


----------



## polydorus

the blog is up!  I'll add the remaining info tomorrow but there's already a good deal to browse and look at
hope you find it useful, it'll definitely keep it going for future events too
https://disneyenchantedtales.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kallanii

Question about event. If you finally received the footstool and placed him, but don't get him unlocked before event ends, does he disappear? I finally have him on the map, but am worried I wont unlock him before event ends. So many items needed to unlock and most the times for quests for them are 4 hours or more.


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

I've seriously been waiting a week for Gerda's ice skates to drop - so frustrating.  I have Maximus, Philippe and the Duke working on them non-stop.  If I finish and get her great.  If not, no big deal I guess.  I'm giving up on the quest but I will use all of my accumulated pine cones to buy the winter pond because its cute!  LOL  This quest hasn't been very magical.


----------



## polydorus

Josersroo said:


> I have the same issue. No decoration quests except the Beasts castle and it seems I'll never get all the pomanders. I spent the rest of my diamonds getting 2 more holiday geese. Really want to finish Footstool.


Then I guess it might have to do with which characters you have unlocked on your quilt, which ones do you have? 
it reminds me of the Oaken quest I got for the Event after placing the Trading Post on my quilt (I managed to do this only a few days ago when we were allowed to level up to 26). that instant a new Event quest started for Oaken, but hadn't I placed his building I would have never seen his quest in my log. if something alike happens to the first quest in the endless chain of building decor for this Event, the Quest Log would look a lot like yours..


----------



## polydorus

sandy_pam said:


> Thanks to everyone who has posted all the details about the game! This is the only place where I have found some advice! I agree with all of you that this event is just impossible... and I was just wondering if anyone else has noticed that some quests have started to "fast-forward"? I have used 3-hour quests for some characters (Gerda and Cogsworth), and after 30 minutes they are all done! Is this a glitch? I'm going to write down the number of coins and PC next time, hope I'm not losing them!


lucky you! nothing like this happened to me, but I got one task completed by Kai (who was already performing it when the Quest appeared in my Log) when in fact it was supposed to be performed by Oaken.


----------



## polydorus

Rebecca Emily said:


> Your blog idea sounds amazing!! I just managed to unlock the dog house so I'm working on unlocking the footstool. I only have 2 buildings decorated (beasts castle and dusters house) and I'm seriously debating not going for pine cones anymore since the rest of the tasks are for decorating buildings. I'm not even sure getting the winter box at the end of the footstool event is worth it...I just like having more characters to earn me gold!


thank you! it took me a couple of days but it's up. tomorrow I'll write the more recent bits about the current event, its gameplay and a complete recap of all the info I gathered about it all it's just a matter of copy and paste at this point), this way I won't lose them and we can see how different the next event will be.
the blog address is http://disneyenchantedtales.wordpress.com


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

it took me a couple of days but it's up. tomorrow I'll write the more recent bits about the current event, it's gameplay and a complete recap of all the info I gathered about it

Thank you or the time and effort you are putting into this - can't wait until its ready tomorrow!  Its going to be awesome to have a place to gather with other players.


----------



## polydorus

Lothlórien said:


> There is a group on FB of about 3000 or so dedicated to this game.  They do not allow opinions or comments that differ from the admins.  It is run like a dictatorship.  If you post something as simple as "I will never finish this quest because of the prices" they will boot the member for being negative.  I personally did not find the group useful and removed myself, but you may find it helpful.


well that sounds like a pretty useless way to communicate..! I have to say I detest FB and its dynamics, personally I find it's the social that brings the worst out of people, but to have your own tiny absolute monarchy based on a game app sounds like the most useless thing to me.. bah. despite my personal issues with FB, I don't think this kind of info would find a way to be accessible on it: you would have to repeat the same thing over and over again because there's not an interface you can navigate like a website/blog.


----------



## Lothlórien

Irene Sam said:


> My Gunther does not... I think so far he didn't drop any pomanders. But foodstool does drop quite constantly by the time needed to complete the task is long.




My Gunther either.   He gives Pomanders about every 4.  Gerda, for me, only gives them about every 8. 
I cannot even get the footstool.


----------



## polydorus

Josersroo said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see your blog! Please share your site with the group. I'm new on here and you all have been amazing sharing your experiences and helping plan for future quests on this event. Thank you!


thank you I don't know if you're still following this thread so I left a bunch of replies with the blog address in case you come back here weeks from now
http://disneyenchantedtales.wordpress.com


----------



## polydorus

Katy D said:


> I feel that Gunther seems to drop pomanders pretty consistently, compared to other characters.  Hopefully that works for other people too.


I have always experienced the opposite: Gunther almost never drops any while Gerda frequently does. unfortunately it's not the other way around because Gunther's task is shorter than Gerda's. Pomanders are the plague of this event, just like pinecone prices (they all start with P, developers must enjoy alliterations  )


----------



## polydorus

Kallanii said:


> Question about event. If you finally received the footstool and placed him, but don't get him unlocked before event ends, does he disappear? I finally have him on the map, but am worried I wont unlock him before event ends. So many items needed to unlock and most the times for quests for them are 4 hours or more.


I couldn't say. it's s bit of a risk to sit it out until the 11th, but at the same time would they remove a building from your blanket after you've placed it because you haven't unlocked the character it came with? I somehow find it hard to believe. check back with my blog tomorrow, I'll take out my note with the list of items needed for Footstool and repost it there. I don't think I'll be back here that's why I'm redirecting you


----------



## polydorus

Irene Sam said:


> Anyone has experience of missing a building when start up the game?
> Does Disney will restore it?
> I've emailed them yesterday but yet to have any response


if it's not in storage then definitely a reason to contact Customer Support about it, no idea if they can place something on our quilts if something happens to it.


----------



## polydorus

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> I've seriously been waiting a week for Gerda's ice skates to drop - so frustrating.  I have Maximus, Philippe and the Duke working on them non-stop.  If I finish and get her great.  If not, no big deal I guess.  I'm giving up on the quest but I will use all of my accumulated pine cones to buy the winter pond because its cute!  LOL  This quest hasn't been very magical.


ouch, that's too bad. of course the world goes on, it's just an app game for goodness' sake!  if you want to take a look at the various items featured in this event I've posted many screenshots in the blog, I'll add ones with event-themed animated tasks as soon as I can (I might be able to complete the whole event if pomanders stop being so stubborn!)


----------



## Kallanii

polydorus said:


> I couldn't say. it's s bit of a risk to sit it out until the 11th, but at the same time would they remove a building from your blanket after you've placed it because you haven't unlocked the character it came with? I somehow find it hard to believe. check back with my blog tomorrow, I'll take out my note with the list of items needed for Footstool and repost it there. I don't think I'll be back here that's why I'm redirecting you



Thank you, I will check out the blog. I have stopped quests for pinecones and trying to get the items. I know I wont finish all the event quests, I mostly just wanted the footstool. Hope they don't take him away if I can't unlock in time. I think I would rage quit then. So much work to get him.


----------



## LoLoD77

Thought I would share this with everyone! New level cap info.


----------



## LoLoD77

Kallanii said:


> Question about event. If you finally received the footstool and placed him, but don't get him unlocked before event ends, does he disappear? I finally have him on the map, but am worried I wont unlock him before event ends. So many items needed to unlock and most the times for quests for them are 4 hours or more.


I would think not. Once his building is placed, you should be fine. If I remember correctly, most of his tasks to get items to unlock him aren't tied to the event so you should still be able to get them after the event is over.


----------



## TerraRanomi

LoLoD77 said:


> Thought I would share this with everyone! New level cap info.
> 
> View attachment 214239


Thanks for letting us know


----------



## LoLoD77

TerraRanomi said:


> Thanks for letting us know


Any time! I'm excited because not only do we get the new levels but that means there are three more quilt squares to open at 29, 31 & 33!


----------



## sapphirenian

Thank you!
I am now scared to click the coin rewards because it might make me go to Level 25 faster which means the Julebukk cost will increase as well. 



Lana_lol said:


> You could try to unlock Gunther, but I doubt you'll unlock Footstool unless they extend the event. Worst case scenario - you'll get free Furniture store. You have enough time to collect 30,000 pine cones. Set characters on shorter tasks like 1 hr, 30 mins, or even 10 min (but this is exhausting, I often forget to collect reward on time).


----------



## Saphira

First, I want to say how happy I am that I found this group and how thankful I am for everyone sharing their tips during this "Winter Holiday Event"!! Because of all of you, I was able to get all the characters unlocked  I just got my "Winter Prize Chest" and that should be ready to open in the morning. 

Those Pomanders.... man, I hate those suckers! I bought with diamonds the ones I needed to unlock Gunther, and ever since then, I get (if I am lucky), one a day between Gerda and Gunther. I have given up hope that I will get the Snuggly Duckling decorations in time (I currently only have 5 Pomanders), never mind gathering everything twice over to decorate the Arendelle Castle and Beast's Castle. 

My question is this: should I try to save up PC to get the second Yule Log and finish off Belle's "Cold Comforts" quest and be rewarded with a diamond, or use them to try to get the other two Winter Market Stalls before this is all over? I only have the one right now.

I am waiting to gather the items for Elsa's "Snow Queen" outfit until this event is over.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Mumma848

Can anyone tell me how long the activities are for

Flynn Rider Find storage space
And
Bookseller shop for hats

I need to collect 6 chests to unlock Oaken and have been working on him for 4 days now with NO chests dropping!!
To do either of those above activities I need to purchase a building with gems, just not sure which one is the better one to get
Thanks


----------



## Saphira

Mumma848 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the activities are for
> 
> Flynn Rider Find storage space
> And
> Bookseller shop for hats
> 
> I need to collect 6 chests to unlock Oaken and have been working on him for 4 days now with NO chests dropping!!
> To do either of those above activities I need to purchase a building with gems, just not sure which one is the better one to get
> Thanks



I believe that they are both 4H activities....


----------



## Spunky05

Mumma848 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the activities are for
> 
> Flynn Rider Find storage space
> And
> Bookseller shop for hats
> 
> I need to collect 6 chests to unlock Oaken and have been working on him for 4 days now with NO chests dropping!!
> To do either of those above activities I need to purchase a building with gems, just not sure which one is the better one to get
> Thanks


I'm with you, I've had one chest since level 26 opened up. Super annoying.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Geekprincess4 said:


> I'm hoping to work fast enough and to at least get the footstool on the board- my thought is if the character is at least placed on the quilt they can't take it away from you... hopefully!


I hope you are right.  I should have my second Nutcracker tomorrow.  Time is getting scary!!!!  Would be great if they gave us 2 more days.


----------



## dawnm8877

polydorus said:


> Then I guess it might have to do with which characters you have unlocked on your quilt, which ones do you have?
> it reminds me of the Oaken quest I got for the Event after placing the Trading Post on my quilt (I managed to do this only a few days ago when we were allowed to level up to 26). that instant a new Event quest started for Oaken, but hadn't I placed his building I would have never seen his quest in my log. if something alike happens to the first quest in the endless chain of building decor for this Event, the Quest Log would look a lot like yours..



So,as part of trying to earn pine cones for the event, I was also able to get quite a stack of coins. I decided to get some extra characters and Oaken was one since I noticed he would be helpful in producing objects I would need to unlock characters from the event (like mittens and so on). I got the decorate Oaken quest at the same time as the Shorty one which popped up when I placed the Footstool. The interesting thing is I am still trying to unlock Shorty (another character I was getting based on his ability to produce pillows needed to welcome Footstool). I have been trying to collect Short Bows for days now just to get Shorty and then the extra quest popped up which I have no way to complete as I do not have the character unlocked!! 

I sure wish that the pink items were a little more reasonable to collect, especially things that are event related like the dreaded pomanders that I have been working for DAYS to get to decorate the Beast's castle. I really had no idea how hard it would be to get them and I started working on them ASAP based on all the great advice that has been posted here. 

I agree this event has not been the best and hopefully future ones will run much more smoothly but on the bright side, all the extra coins I earned while chasing the pine cones has allowed me to add a few new characters and finish up some long standing quests that I had never gotten to. Here's hoping I get Footstool unlocked before the time on the event runs out!


----------



## Tygari

Today I finally finished the footstool quest line and got my package reward.
But i did not receive belle's quest line cold comforts.
any guesses what else may be required?


----------



## lme30005

I'm now trying to save up for those 2 julebukks - before I kill myself trying to get them, what happens once I do? Is Gunther unlocked straightaway or are there more tasks for Gerda first? Fast running out of time and I would like to at least try and get him placed.

I also contacted support about having no quests to decorate any buildings. They just said I was probably not far enough along in the event to get them, when I know from reading on here that I must be. A bit annoying but it's all nearly over anyway.


----------



## TerraRanomi

lme30005 said:


> I'm now trying to save up for those 2 julebukks - before I kill myself trying to get them, what happens once I do? Is Gunther unlocked straightaway or are there more tasks for Gerda first? Fast running out of time and I would like to at least try and get him placed.
> 
> I also contacted support about having no quests to decorate any buildings. They just said I was probably not far enough along in the event to get them, when I know from reading on here that I must be. A bit annoying but it's all nearly over anyway.



If I remember correctly you need to finish another questline with Gerda (check for a diamond as the last step in your quest). After completing the 2nd quest you'll get the Furniture Store with Gunther. Then you'll still need to unlock him and finish his 2 quests.


----------



## TerraRanomi

You can also check the post from polydorus on page 18 for more details.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Gunther's 1st quest, I don't think it has been posted yet;

1/4 - Unlock Gunther
2/4 - Rearrange furniture (1h)
3/4 - Hang curtains (3h)
4/4 - Purchase 2 Nutcracker soldiers


----------



## polydorus

LoLoD77 said:


> Thought I would share this with everyone! New level cap info.
> 
> View attachment 214239


thank you so much for sharing this


----------



## lme30005

So looking at the task line for Gerda - which I've only just noticed (!) - she is on step 2 out of the five to get to the building at the end which I assume then leads on to Gunther. Time to stop the event I think and stop collecting pinecones. They just disappear anyway at the end of the event so would rather start collecting the coins again. Disappointed I didn't get close to finishing, like previous events, but never mind!


----------



## Lothlórien

I hope you are all able to finish it.  

Personally, I have decided to quit.  It is no longer worth my time with 3 days left.   I have not been able to decorate Arendale Castle or Beast's Castle and that is what I need in order to advance.  Getting Pomanders and Mistletoe is pretty much impossible.  I also have to get almost 50K pine cones for soldiers, but after that...then what?  Another task with a bunch of pine cones I do not have?  Grrrr!!!


----------



## QuesySue

Still fingers crossed I can get foot stool. Unlocked Gunther and almost finished the first quest... now working on the nutcrackers


----------



## Gravey

QuesySue said:


> Still fingers crossed I can get foot stool. Unlocked Gunther and almost finished the first quest... now working on the nutcrackers


I'm at the same point!!! Eeekkk - let's do this


----------



## chrystalia

Hello!  First of all, I wanted to say that I discovered this thread not too long ago, and it's been really helpful for progressing on this event!  Thank you all for all your help!

Second, I'm currently able to buy three character buildings (the Boathouse, Wandering Oaken's Stables, and The Snuggly Duckling) but can only afford one right now.  I should have all of Gunther's quests finished today, so I'm going to try to unlock the Footstool before the event ends.  Out of the above three, which would be most useful for unlocking the Footstool?


----------



## dawnm8877

chrystalia said:


> Hello!  First of all, I wanted to say that I discovered this thread not too long ago, and it's been really helpful for progressing on this event!  Thank you all for all your help!
> 
> Second, I'm currently able to buy three character buildings (the Boathouse, Wandering Oaken's Stables, and The Snuggly Duckling) but can only afford one right now.  I should have all of Gunther's quests finished today, so I'm going to try to unlock the Footstool before the event ends.  Out of the above three, which would be most useful for unlocking the Footstool?



I chose to place the boathouse as this will give you Shorty who has the ability to produce pillows which you need to welcome Footstool. However, I have been trying for at least the past three days to collect everything needed to unlock Shorty and I still need 2 more Short Bows!!! I have placed the second Nutcracker, Footstool and been able to collect all the items needed to unlock Footstool  except for the pillows while working on Shorty. So, my vote would probably be Shorty but not sure there is enough time for him to be useful.

I don't have the Snuggly Duckling or Oaken's stables yet so I can't say how useful they would be but I am also curious what others in the know think!

Good luck!!


----------



## TerraRanomi

I did the same thing and bought the Boathouse but those bows sure were hard to get.


----------



## chrystalia

Thank you both!  I guess I'll try to get Shorty and hope I'm a bit luckier than I usually am with drops.


----------



## TerraRanomi

chrystalia said:


> Thank you both!  I guess I'll try to get Shorty and hope I'm a bit luckier than I usually am with drops.


You're welcome & good luck.  I was able to unlock Shorty in 2/3 days by just waiting for the buildings to drop the items. So if you would use your characters too, you'd have a better chance to get him in time to help unlock Footstool.


----------



## gryffinpuff

I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer to this. But I'm getting a new phone and I'm trying to sign onto my game I had on the other device, but how do I log in? I know each player gets an ID, but there's no where to sign into it or link your account to anything. I imagine there HAS to be a way to do it, especially if you put actual money into the game. Any ideas? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Lothlórien

gryffinpuff said:


> I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer to this. But I'm getting a new phone and I'm trying to sign onto my game I had on the other device, but how do I log in? I know each player gets an ID, but there's no where to sign into it or link your account to anything. I imagine there HAS to be a way to do it, especially if you put actual money into the game. Any ideas? Thanks a bunch!



If you have an iphone, you can back it up to the icloud and then move everything to your new phone.  Not sure about an Android.


----------



## Lothlórien

Oops, duplicate


----------



## Lothlórien

QuesySue said:


> Still fingers crossed I can get foot stool. Unlocked Gunther and almost finished the first quest... now working on the nutcrackers




I still do not have the Soldiers yet. However, I am still not clear on what you have to do to get the footstool. If it is completing the winter decorations on either castle that will never happen for me since I cannot get Pomanders.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Lothlórien said:


> I still do not have the Soldiers yet. However, I am still not clear on what you have to do to get the footstool. If it is completing the winter decorations on either castle that will never happen for me since I cannot get Pomanders.



Ignore the decorations and focus on getting those nutcracker soldiers and completing he rest of Gunther's quests.  Eventually you will get the Castle Dog House&Footstool.


----------



## figment_jii

Kallanii said:


> Question about event. If you finally received the footstool and placed him, but don't get him unlocked before event ends, does he disappear? I finally have him on the map, but am worried I wont unlock him before event ends. So many items needed to unlock and most the times for quests for them are 4 hours or more.


I asked Game Support this exact question and from their answer, it sounds like the character needs to be completely unlocked before the event ends if you want them to remain in your game. They didn't say anything about whether the building would remain, but it sounds like the character will disappear if you don't finish unlocking it (i.e., collecting all the required items) before the event ends.  So at this point, that's what I'm going to assume and I'm going to focus on tasks that drop items so that I can completely unlock the character in the next three days.


----------



## QuesySue

figment_jii said:


> I asked Game Support this exact question and from their answer, it sounds like the character needs to be completely unlocked before the event ends if you want them to remain in your game. They didn't say anything about whether the building would remain, but it sounds like the character will disappear if you don't finish unlocking it (i.e., collecting all the required items) before the event ends. So at this point, that's what I'm going to assume and I'm going to focus on tasks that drop items so that I can completely unlock the character in the next three days.



really  this sucks I was aiming on getting it at the board and have time to unlock it.... how long does it take to unlock foot stool? hoping I have the 2 soldiers tomorrow it only leaves me 2 days to finish gunther's quest and unlock foot stool  probably impossible


----------



## chrystalia

I have another question.  So I almost have enough PC to get the pond and I'm almost done with Gunther's quests.  Since I really want the pond (and am kind of worried about the changing prices that seem to happen), I'm considering getting it once I have enough PC.

While I'd like to think I can get the Footstool before the event ends (and do all his quests too), I'm not super lucky so I'm not completely sure I can do it.  If I do manage to get him and get through the quests in time, what would happen if I already have the pond when that quest comes?  Will it just automatically unlock since I'd already have it?


----------



## TerraRanomi

chrystalia said:


> I have another question.  So I almost have enough PC to get the pond and I'm almost done with Gunther's quests.  Since I really want the pond (and am kind of worried about the changing prices that seem to happen), I'm considering getting it once I have enough PC.
> 
> While I'd like to think I can get the Footstool before the event ends (and do all his quests too), I'm not super lucky so I'm not completely sure I can do it.  If I do manage to get him and get through the quests in time, what would happen if I already have the pond when that quest comes?  Will it just automatically unlock since I'd already have it?



I really don't know. It did happen to me once but that was a building so I'm not sure if that is the same.If I were you I would hold off on buying the pond until the last few hours of the event and you are sure that you won't be able to unlock Footstool in time.

Btw, I went up 2 levels and added 3 more buildings+characters during this event and pinecone prizes didn't change for me. So I'm not sure what changes those prices. Or if they even change. I think they just differ between players.


----------



## chrystalia

Thanks for the advice!  I'll hold off on getting the pond for now then!

It would kind of make sense if it changed based on level or characters, so it's weird if it's just different from player to player.  Hopefully it really won't change this late in the event!


----------



## dawnm8877

polydorus said:


> Footstool "Winter Wonderland"
> - 1/3 -- unlock Footstool, items needed: 35 snowflakes (green), 23 mittens (blue), 16 boots (purple), 7 pillows (pink)
> - 2/3 -- 4H + 5 min + place 1 yule log (for me 24,205 PC)
> - 3/3 -- 1H + 8H + place the Winter Pond (for me 35,595 PC)
> 
> at the end of this quest you get a special gift called "Winter Prize Chest" which takes 12H to be ready and will reward 10 diamonds, 500 XP and 41 coins
> finally the last quest starts:
> 
> Belle "Cold Comfort"
> - 1/5 -- 10 min + 30 min
> - 2/5 -- 4H
> - 3/5 -- 2H (Belle & Footstool "Play in the Snow")
> - 4/5 -- 3H (Belle's other new task "Make Snow Angels")
> - 5/5 -- place the yule log + 4H



Hoping for a little clarification please! In order to complete Footstool's quest and Belle's quest (as listed above),  do I have to place a total of 2 Yule logs? Thanks!


----------



## Irene Sam

Is Belle's Quest (Cold Comfort) is part of the even quest? I cannot see the "Tent' icon on the quest book.
I'm thinking to complete it later after the event and collecting pc to buy the christmas tree instead.


----------



## sapphirenian

Is Shorty the only one who can provide the pillows? What about buildings?

I still haven't unlocked Shorty and I'm halfway through Gunther's quests. 



dawnm8877 said:


> I chose to place the boathouse as this will give you Shorty who has the ability to produce pillows which you need to welcome Footstool. However, I have been trying for at least the past three days to collect everything needed to unlock Shorty and I still need 2 more Short Bows!!! I have placed the second Nutcracker, Footstool and been able to collect all the items needed to unlock Footstool  except for the pillows while working on Shorty. So, my vote would probably be Shorty but not sure there is enough time for him to be useful.
> 
> I don't have the Snuggly Duckling or Oaken's stables yet so I can't say how useful they would be but I am also curious what others in the know think!
> 
> Good luck!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

QuesySue said:


> really  this sucks I was aiming on getting it at the board and have time to unlock it.... how long does it take to unlock foot stool? hoping I have the 2 soldiers tomorrow it only leaves me 2 days to finish gunther's quest and unlock foot stool  probably impossible



It will really depend on your game play.  I was very far behind in the event and had to spend a LOT of time and a couple diamonds to speed up quests to work around my work/sleep schedule.  Once I got past gunther it only took me about 28 hours to unlock footstool, but I worked for 16 hours nonstop on a saturday for footstool items.  For me, I had the bookkeeper on nonstop 30 min quests for snowflakes and anna same thing for mittens.  I also had elsa and oaken on 1 hour quests for snowflakes and mittens.  All other characters were on 2-4 hour quests for all items.  I also had the buildings dropping the occasional boot or pillow every 6-8 hours.  If you can't keep the quests going that frequently, it will be a real struggle to get all items needed for him in 2 days.


----------



## Irene Sam

sapphirenian said:


> Is Shorty the only one who can provide the pillows? What about buildings?
> 
> I still haven't unlocked Shorty and I'm halfway through Gunther's quests.


If not remember wrongly, I have Elsa and LeFou also can get pillow.
For building..i think Gunther's Furniture shop has it...


----------



## PrincessS121212

Irene Sam said:


> If not remember wrongly, I have Elsa and LeFou also can get pillow.
> For building..i think Gunther's Furniture shop has it...


Pillows are dropped by 4H feather duster quest, 6H Elsa and LeFou, and 8H from furniture shop


----------



## godzgirl93

PrincessS121212 said:


> Thanks so much for this!  I spent a few diamonds to speed up welcoming Gunther but haven't gotten to the nutcrackers yet.  Apparently I have 6 days to save up 66,000+ pc for them   Wish they would just extend the event by a week to make up for all the glitches and high prices.  At avg of 15K PC a day, it will take me 4 days to earn the nutcrackers, 1 day to unlock footstool quest, leaving me 1 day to actually get all of footstools items.
> 
> I can tell you that your items earned do not carry over.  If you needed 1 boot and got 4, the next time you need boots, you start at 0.  Frustration I discovered earlier in the game.


I apparently earned extra items previously because when footstool became available I already had some items.


----------



## godzgirl93

Tygari said:


> I am unlocking footstool now.
> Getting the pillows is proving really hard.
> I have only 2 characters able to gather for them and 1 building
> Feather Duster, Shorty, and Furniture Store.
> None have dropped any yet.
> I almost have Arendelle Castle decorated.
> I was hoping to get Beast's Castle decorated but I don't have time.
> I need Cogsworth, but I need to level up to 22 to unlock him then welcome him, then do his quest line, and finally decorate the castle.
> 5 days just isn't enough time.


How are buildings being decorated. I've only got rounds decorated and offered to collect items to decorate beasts castle. Nothing else offered for decorating.


----------



## godzgirl93

Irene Sam said:


> Where can I report missing building issue? Suddenly one of my building missing!!


Did you check the store box. It may have accidentally got tapped and placed in storage.


----------



## Irene Sam

godzgirl93 said:


> Did you check the store box. It may have accidentally got tapped and placed in storage.


Yeah checked, not there.

Disney did reply and said there are few other players also facing the same issue and their development team does not know why 
Currently they are still checking for me...


----------



## godzgirl93

Irene Sam said:


> Yes, now only I realize the box MAY or MAY NOT drop the pomanders
> Today I just bought a winter gift box and no Pomander drop out
> I thought it was a 100% chance to get from winter premium box one ... such a waste to buy that box


Every time I spent 16 diamonds on that box to get listed item and never got such item. So frustrating. Its not like diamonds are so easy to come by to just waste.


----------



## Bons

Tygari said:


> Today I finally finished the footstool quest line and got my package reward.
> But i did not receive belle's quest line cold comforts.
> any guesses what else may be required?


What is the final reward for the footstool line. I see. Package at the end but won't be Able to finish due to ridiculously high costs of PC per item


----------



## Irene Sam

Bons said:


> What is the final reward for the footstool line. I see. Package at the end but won't be Able to finish due to ridiculously high costs of PC per item


I finished yesterday and open the box just now after 12H of waiting....
I get 10 diamonds, 500 coins and forgot the number for EXP.


----------



## Irene Sam

godzgirl93 said:


> Every time I spent 16 diamonds on that box to get listed item and never got such item. So frustrating. Its not like diamonds are so easy to come by to just waste.


I bought 3 just want to get the Pomanders. Luckily 2 out of 3 it drops the Pomanders


----------



## polydorus

dawnm8877 said:


> Hoping for a little clarification please! In order to complete Footstool's quest and Belle's quest (as listed above),  do I have to place a total of 2 Yule logs? Thanks!


no that's a weird aspect of that quest. it asks you to place an item you already had to place so you could get there in the first place.


----------



## polydorus

Irene Sam said:


> Is Belle's Quest (Cold Comfort) is part of the even quest? I cannot see the "Tent' icon on the quest book.
> I'm thinking to complete it later after the event and collecting pc to buy the christmas tree instead.


as long as you have footstool you can finish that later on, it also requires a yule log but you should have one already if you reached this stage


----------



## TerraRanomi

After endlessly stuffing my characters I finally managed to unlock  my Footstool !


----------



## Kallanii

figment_jii said:


> I asked Game Support this exact question and from their answer, it sounds like the character needs to be completely unlocked before the event ends if you want them to remain in your game. They didn't say anything about whether the building would remain, but it sounds like the character will disappear if you don't finish unlocking it (i.e., collecting all the required items) before the event ends.  So at this point, that's what I'm going to assume and I'm going to focus on tasks that drop items so that I can completely unlock the character in the next three days.



That is a little sad to hear that they said you have to have them unlocked. I am still working on getting him unlocked and hope to before event ends. I gave up on finishing the event and decorating buildings. I mostly just want the characters. I am half way there, it is just getting those pillows. Takes forever. Still need 3 more. Thank you for your input


----------



## sunbellybeanjo

Hey, I'm on the last character unlock, the footstool. Hoping it can be done in 2 days! I don't seem to be able to make Anna throw snowballs or Elsa use magic to get the snowflakes. Any suggestions of what they need for these actions? Thanks


----------



## TerraRanomi

sunbellybeanjo said:


> Hey, I'm on the last character unlock, the footstool. Hoping it can be done in 2 days! I don't seem to be able to make Anna throw snowballs or Elsa use magic to get the snowflakes. Any suggestions of what they need for these actions? Thanks



They don't perform those actions in their regular outfits.  You need to unlock Elsa's ice queen outfit (or whatever it's called) and Anna's outdoor outfit.

It is not part of the event btw, just depends on how far you are in the game.


----------



## Naomi84

Officially given up on this Event. Really wanted footstool but it will never happen with one day left. Started off on the wrong foot by buying the 3 Christmas trees and because I am so far ahead in the game (level 27) all the items that need pinecones are ridiculously priced; about 30.000 or more per item. I only managed to unlock Gerda and could decorate some buildings. Gunther is not even in sight. I know it's just a game but I am a bit sad about it playing this game almost full time, did not pay off. This event started out as fun, but they took away all the fun out of it with this stupid amount of pinecones for each task. Hopefully footstool will be back someday, on a higher level


----------



## Haruka

Naomi84 said:


> Officially given up on this Event. Really wanted footstool but it will never happen with one day left. Started off on the wrong foot by buying the 3 Christmas trees and because I am so far ahead in the game (level 27) all the items that need pinecones are ridiculously priced; about 30.000 or more per item. I only managed to unlock Gerda and could decorate some buildings. Gunther is not even in sight. I know it's just a game but I am a bit sad about it playing this game almost full time, did not pay off. This event started out as fun, but they took away all the fun out of it with this stupid amount of pinecones for each task. Hopefully footstool will be back someday, on a higher level



I'm in the same situation except I still haven't unlocked Gerda completely.  She's on the blanket but the lock is on her.  I was really hoping for Footstool, too.


----------



## Cecilia1317

Desperately trying to get to Footstool. I'm about 4,000 PC from my second nutcracker. I may drop some diamonds to speed through Gunther's second questbook so I can get Footstool!!!


----------



## Naomi84

Haruka said:


> I'm in the same situation except I still haven't unlocked Gerda completely.  She's on the blanket but the lock is on her.  I was really hoping for Footstool, too.


After unlocking her, there are still so much tasks to do and so many items are hard to get, it is just not enough time, they made this event too hard.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just started on collecting the items for Footstool.  Hope I can do it in less than 2 days.  How stressful!!!!


----------



## Lothlórien

Naomi84 said:


> Officially given up on this Event. Really wanted footstool but it will never happen with one day left. Started off on the wrong foot by buying the 3 Christmas trees and because I am so far ahead in the game (level 27) all the items that need pinecones are ridiculously priced; about 30.000 or more per item. I only managed to unlock Gerda and could decorate some buildings. Gunther is not even in sight. I know it's just a game but I am a bit sad about it playing this game almost full time, did not pay off. This event started out as fun, but they took away all the fun out of it with this stupid amount of pinecones for each task. Hopefully footstool will be back someday, on a higher level




Did the same.  I feel that this money grab from Disney was simply not worth my time.


----------



## Lothlórien

Cecilia1317 said:


> Desperately trying to get to Footstool. I'm about 4,000 PC from my second nutcracker. I may drop some diamonds to speed through Gunther's second questbook so I can get Footstool!!!



As I understand it, it takes about 2 full days of nearly non-stop play to collect all of the items needed for the Footstool.


----------



## Lothlórien

I am clearly not completing this quest.  Not enough time and too far behind.  

Curious though....  I am Gunther, where I have to purchase 2 Nutcrakers.  I finally have the pine cones for both.  However - what else do I have to buy to get to the footstool?  Yulelogs, right?   And, with the time left, and working a real job, is there truly a possibility I could get him unlocked before the event ends?  Gotta go to bed at some point.  LOL


----------



## Tygari

Lothlórien said:


> I am clearly not completing this quest.  Not enough time and too far behind.
> 
> Curious though....  I am Gunther, where I have to purchase 2 Nutcrakers.  I finally have the pine cones for both.  However - what else do I have to buy to get to the footstool?  Yulelogs, right?   And, with the time left, and working a real job, is there truly a possibility I could get him unlocked before the event ends?  Gotta go to bed at some point.  LOL



No, Yulelog is needed to finish footstool's quest line for the chest.
It is not needed to get and unlock footstool.


----------



## Tygari

godzgirl93 said:


> How are buildings being decorated. I've only got rounds decorated and offered to collect items to decorate beasts castle. Nothing else offered for decorating.



You need the character the event quest is run off of.

Frozen
Bishop is needed to decorate Village Square.
Kia and Village Square Decorated are needed to decorate Arendelle Castle.

Tangled
Conli is needed to decorate Farmers Market.
Conli and Farmers Market Decorated are needed to decorate Snuggly Duckling.

Beauty and the Beast
Bookseller is needed to decorate Tavern.
Cogsworth and Tavern Decorated are needed to decorate Beast's Castle.

You also need the building you wiah to decorate for each of these.



Bons said:


> What is the final reward for the footstool line. I see. Package at the end but won't be Able to finish due to ridiculously high costs of PC per item



A box chest with 10 diamonds, 500 coins, and some exp.
Not worth the effort to get it.


----------



## Tygari

I have gotten Gerta, Gunther, and Footstool.
I have gotten the end of event treasure box.
I have decorated Village Square, Farmers Market, Tavern, Arendelle Castle, and Snuggly Duckling.
I need 2 gingerbread and 3 pomander to finish decorating Beast's Castle.
With 1.5 days left I should succeed.  I been getting really lucky with pomander's since I finished the main event.

The only thing I won't get is the Baker's building decorated.
I need level 26 to unlock it and I am level 23.
But it is a reward I don't care about.
So once I finish Beast's Castle I will be quite happy with my success in the event.


At the beginning of the event for the first week and half pine cone costs raised with level gain.
So many complaints about excessive pine cone cost and the price of pine cones going up with level caused the devs to put out a patch back then to stop that.  Pine cone costs haven't risen since then.  That was 8 levels ago.  My pine cone costs are half those who started the event in the level twenties.


----------



## Sharona88

I was to late figuring out this last special event. I only have Gerta and the Featherduster  (I don't know if the featherduster belongs with the event)

Why did we only got Jasmine in the last event (in november)? Not Aladdin ot the other characters, she's is all alone now!

Does anyone know when the next event is?


----------



## Lothlórien

Sharona88 said:


> I was to late figuring out this last special event. I only have Gerta and the Featherduster  (I don't know if the featherduster belongs with the event)
> 
> Why did we only got Jasmine in the last event (in november)? Not Aladdin ot the other characters, she's is all alone now!
> 
> Does anyone know when the next event is?



The Jasmine event was another money grab by Disney, just like this one.  High=priced items, limited time to get them, one of the event steps was to purchase diamonds, etc.

My Jasmine is not alone.  She wanders into Beauty and the Beast and Frozen all of the time.  LOL


----------



## Sharona88

Lothlórien said:


> The Jasmine event was another money grab by Disney, just like this one.  High=priced items, limited time to get them, one of the event steps was to purchase diamonds, etc.
> 
> My Jasmine is not alone.  She wanders into Beauty and the Beast and Frozen all of the time.  LOL



haha that is correct! 

I really want to know what the next event is


----------



## Irene Sam

Lothlórien said:


> The Jasmine event was another money grab by Disney, just like this one.  High=priced items, limited time to get them, one of the event steps was to purchase diamonds, etc.
> 
> My Jasmine is not alone.  She wanders into Beauty and the Beast and Frozen all of the time.  LOL


When I did the Jasmine event, I thought the items were insanely high price items already.
Who knows this winter event is even worse!!


----------



## LoLoD77

Sharona88 said:


> haha that is correct!
> 
> I really want to know what the next event is


Probably something for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Saphira

There are only two things that I will not be able to complete before this event ends, and that is to decorate the Arendelle Castle and Beast's Castle. I would need 6 more Pomanders and 16 more Gingerbreads to decorate the Arendelle Castle - at the rate that Pomanders drop, it won't happen so I am not even trying for the Gingerbread. Sad that I didn't complete the entire event  I wonder if they will show up again next year.....

I am working on unlocking Kristoff, getting the "Snow Queen" outfit and getting Anna's "Winter Wear"


----------



## Sharona88

LoLoD77 said:


> Probably something for Valentine's Day?



Oh that would be fun


----------



## sapphirenian

I am now unlocking Footstool. 
Among the Featherduster, LeFou and Elsa, who is more likely to drop pillows in your experience? I don't have Shorty and I am needing 6 pillows. I'm soo scared I won't be able to get Footstool.


----------



## Stellaries

After unlocking the characters, I went to decorate beast's castle, then the tavern, I don't know who shorty is but for farmer's market it was conli for me who started the decorating task for it. I have just reached level16 so most of frozen buildings and other higher level buildings are still unlocked.
Overall for this event, I have managed to get the characters, decorate beast's castle, the bakery, tavern, farmer's market.
I followed polydorus guides, anytime I felt unsure which task to do next I would check here lol.
A big thank you for all the help!


----------



## Tygari

Sharona88 said:


> I was to late figuring out this last special event. I only have Gerta and the Featherduster  (I don't know if the featherduster belongs with the event)
> 
> Why did we only got Jasmine in the last event (in november)? Not Aladdin ot the other characters, she's is all alone now!
> 
> Does anyone know when the next event is?



Jasmine was a preview event.
The newxt story to be released will be Alladin's.
That is why we only got 1 character.
The rest will be released with tue official story.



Lothlórien said:


> The Jasmine event was another money grab by Disney, just like this one.  High=priced items, limited time to get them, one of the event steps was to purchase diamonds, etc.
> 
> My Jasmine is not alone.  She wanders into Beauty and the Beast and Frozen all of the time.  LOL



Jasmine event wasn't a money grab.
The event prices weren't nearly as bad as here.
The Jasmine diamond quest was like the Christmas diamond quest completely optional.
The Jasmine event wasn't even a1/3 as long as the Christmas event.
Further the Jasmine event was merely a preview event.
Everything will be re-released come the official release.
Think of how movie give trailer demo releases long before the official movie is released.


----------



## Saphira

As they continue to expand these stories, I sure hope that the bed will get bigger! Even with the additional squares we will be able to open, there still might not be enough room for everything.....I don't want to store any building or decoration that produces coins.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Can anyone tell me what exactly triggers Belle's "Cold Comfort" quest? (I have unlocked Footstool, completed the quests and opened the chest.)


----------



## Spunky05

I finished footstool's quest book, but I don't see where the treasure box reward is???


----------



## figment_jii

Well, I managed to unlock Gunther, but I only have enough pinecones for one Nutcracker, so there is no way I'm going to get the Footstool guilty.  I'll probably have about 25,000 pinecones by the end of the event (maybe 30K if I play a lot today).  Is it worth it to buy any of the other event items (e.g., Winter Festival Tree, Winter Market Stall, Yule Festival Tree, Winter Fir Tree, or Winter Pond (if I get enough))?  Do you think the Winter Market Stall will earn coins after the event is over?  If the left over pinecones became coins or gems after the event ends, I would just let them convert, but the left over currency from the Jasmine event just vanished, so it seems like a waste not to spend them on something!


----------



## dawnm8877

figment_jii said:


> Well, I managed to unlock Gunther, but I only have enough pinecones for one Nutcracker, so there is no way I'm going to get the Footstool guilty.  I'll probably have about 25,000 pinecones by the end of the event (maybe 30K if I play a lot today).  Is it worth it to buy any of the other event items (e.g., Winter Festival Tree, Winter Market Stall, Yule Festival Tree, Winter Fir Tree, or Winter Pond (if I get enough))?  Do you think the Winter Market Stall will earn coins after the event is over?  If the left over pinecones became coins or gems after the event ends, I would just let them convert, but the left over currency from the Jasmine event just vanished, so it seems like a waste not to spend them on something!



Ooh I like your thought of buying more market stalls. I only have one but I think I will spend my leftover pine cones to get another.  I was able to unlock Footstool but only had enough pc to get either the Yule Log or the winter pond. I opted for the pond since it gave Belle more moments to do. I know there is no way I can get enough pc in less than  24 hours to complete the quests so I'm done  too! 

I hope the winter market stalls will produce coins after the event ends just like the beehives from Jasmine do.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Spunky05 said:


> I finished footstool's quest book, but I don't see where the treasure box reward is???



It's in your inventory


----------



## Lana_lol

Pomanders are dropping like crazy at this point (22h till end). But mistletoes not...


----------



## Tygari

Lana_lol said:


> Pomanders are dropping like crazy at this point (22h till end). But mistletoes not...



Mistletoe drop easily from the winter pyramid.


----------



## Tygari

Asked support about a cloud save or means to restore progress.
This was their response.

Hey Tygari,

Thanks for getting in touch with us with your feedback.  As mentioned here on our help site, there is currently no syncing option available for Disney Enchanted Tales that would allow you to restore your game if your progress has been lost.  Unfortunately this means that if the app is removed from your device or if you replace your device, it will be necessary to start a new game.

I have shared your feedback with the rest of the team and with our developers so that a syncing feature can be taken into consideration, but please know that I can't make any guarantees about what the result will be.

If you ever have any other questions or concerns that we can help with, please don't hesitate to let us know.

All the best,

Jennifer
Disney Enchanted Tales Support


----------



## Tygari

This was my response.

To Jennifer of Disney Enchanted Tales Support,

You chose not to announce the lack of a save in the Google Play store prior to download.
Nor did you announce such when i started the game.
Again you failed to make clear there was no save when I made my first purchase.
I guarantee if my account is lost due to phone change or corruption of data or any other kind of mess up i will launch massive complaint complaint with both Google and my Bank.
A hidden Q&A does NOT legally qualify as proper notification of there not being a save.

I WILL get a full and complete refund of every single purchase.
Other games have tried this stunt in the past and all have lost the fight.
I know a few groups that be interested in some Disney wrong doing to cheat and steal players with underhanded tactics like this.

GET a cloud save or some means to restore a players account.
One company I know that chose to never get cloud saving, instead choosing to restore players accounts through a code system.
The player just needed to take pictures of what they had.
Submit the pictures, then they be given codes to restore all progress.
Depending how far along the player was determined how many codes it took to restore their progress.

Tygari, A Severely Annoyed Customer.


----------



## Tygari

Everyone make sure to send in a complaint of the lack of cloud storage.


----------



## TerraRanomi

I did yesterday, it's strange we even need to ask for it. Seems like a pretty important feature in an app like this. 

Let's hope they will do something about it soon if we all bombard them with complaints.


----------



## Lothlórien

Tygari said:


> Jasmine was a preview event.
> The newxt story to be released will be Alladin's.
> That is why we only got 1 character.
> The rest will be released with tue official story.
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine event wasn't a money grab.
> The event prices weren't nearly as bad as here.
> The Jasmine diamond quest was like the Christmas diamond quest completely optional.
> The Jasmine event wasn't even a1/3 as long as the Christmas event.
> Further the Jasmine event was merely a preview event.
> Everything will be re-released come the official release.
> Think of how movie give trailer demo releases long before the official movie is released.




You are entitled to your personal opinions, but I disagree.  I had to pay abut 12K each for two useless lions that do not produce coins.  Same for a useless pool.  Useless kites.  You get the picture.      There was a Quest event to purchase diamonds, which of course I did not have to do.  Isn't the purpose of this game, since it is ALL optional, to collect the characters and buildings? Why else would anybody play!?


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Well I feel quite sad.  I am not going to be able to finish Gunther.  This means that Gerda will be alone... forever!  I feel like I've totally let her down!  Funny thing though, Lumiere is always by her - what is that about?!?  LOL


----------



## LetMeBe

sapphirenian said:


> I am now unlocking Footstool.
> Among the Featherduster, LeFou and Elsa, who is more likely to drop pillows in your experience? I don't have Shorty and I am needing 6 pillows. I'm soo scared I won't be able to get Footstool.



Most of my pillows came from Lefou and the furniture store.


----------



## Windwaker4444

LetMeBe said:


> Most of my pillows came from Lefou and the furniture store.


I'm still working on Footstool too. The pillows are taking forever!!!!  Hope you finish in time.


----------



## Sharona88

I really hope for the storyline Aladdin


----------



## QuesySue

This is going to be a close call. Only a couple of hours left to unlock footstool... got some diamonds because I never used them before so 149 to spend... for now it takes 214 to unlock with diamonds... SO COME ON gimme some pillows, boots or mittens

Good luck to everybody who is also still unlocking a character... YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## liljc

TerraRanomi said:


> Can anyone tell me what exactly triggers Belle's "Cold Comfort" quest? (I have unlocked Footstool, completed the quests and opened the chest.)



I'm pretty sure it was placing the winter pond that helped kick off that quest.


----------



## Lana_lol

There are no patterns in dropping special items except for frequency. My pomanders dropped faster yesterday and all characters (Gerda, Gunther and Footstool) dropped them evenly. I mean Gunther doesn't drop more often than Footstool. 



Lothlórien said:


> You are entitled to your personal opinions, but I disagree.  I had to pay abut 12K each for two useless lions that do not produce coins.  Same for a useless pool.  Useless kites.  You get the picture.      There was a Quest event to purchase diamonds, which of course I did not have to do.  Isn't the purpose of this game, since it is ALL optional, to collect the characters and buildings? Why else would anybody play!?



Useless pool, useless kites and lions from Jasmine's story are decorations and their prices are no bigger than decorations like Pink Flower Tree, Fountain and Cliff from Tangled (my 3rd story). The main problem with this is the time you have to buy them. During the events you have limited time but I managed to buy 2 kites, 1 pool, 2 lions, 2 beehives and all buildings from Jasmine's story by playing casually. Last day I was more active than usual but still I think that Jasmine's event was well planned and executed. A lot of things were wrong in winter event. They should change the prices or change the gameplay - new characters should appear independently as the result of separated tasks not after unlocking previous character.

As for the money grab - I didn't spend a dime on this game and the only time I spend my diamonds is when I bought winter pyramid. However, I have all 4 characters, 3 buildings decorated (I hope I'll finish the fourth one by the end of the event). I don't have the pond, yule log and 3rd xmass tree. I have enough coins to buy just one of those items and I'll try to buy the pond. I need 2 mistletoes to decorate Arendale castle and I hope I'll get at least one in a few hours. The second one I'll buy using diamonds. Of course, there is a big chance that same time tomorrow I'll be yelling "money grab" if I don't get any mistletoe 

And most important - thank you guys for all help. This forum was very informative


----------



## Irene Sam

QuesySue said:


> This is going to be a close call. Only a couple of hours left to unlock footstool... got some diamonds because I never used them before so 149 to spend... for now it takes 214 to unlock with diamonds... SO COME ON gimme some pillows, boots or mittens
> 
> Good luck to everybody who is also still unlocking a character... YOU CAN DO IT


I think it can still be unlocked after the event right? As long as it's placed on the quilt then will not disappear... it's what I think ...
Anyway... good luck


----------



## Sbellington

5 Hour remain...  I haven't unlocked Gunther yet but I know i'll be able to after the event ends so i'm ok with that.  Just two days ago did I open up the quest to decorate the Beasts Castle.  I dont even know when the Footstool becomes available in the grand scheme of things.  I give up.  I tried so damn hard to make this work, I spent the last 15 days sending everyone out on hour quests and going back to the game religiously.  Its absurd.  All i wanted was the footstool 

They made this impossible.  The previous events were all much simpler, now i'm not saying they should just give stuff away but this is supposed to be a fun game, not an impossible mission that has no joy attached.

Merry Christmas to us...


----------



## sapphirenian

Yes, I think the Winter Market Stall will produce coins after the event. I bought another beehive (so I have 2 total) during Jasmine's event and they produces coins after the event ended.

I do recommend you buy the Market Stall and then buy the Winter Decoration Basket and Winter Gift Bag if you still have a few PC to spare. I don't think there are other winter items capable of producing PC/coins other than the Stall.



figment_jii said:


> Well, I managed to unlock Gunther, but I only have enough pinecones for one Nutcracker, so there is no way I'm going to get the Footstool guilty.  I'll probably have about 25,000 pinecones by the end of the event (maybe 30K if I play a lot today).  Is it worth it to buy any of the other event items (e.g., Winter Festival Tree, Winter Market Stall, Yule Festival Tree, Winter Fir Tree, or Winter Pond (if I get enough))?  Do you think the Winter Market Stall will earn coins after the event is over?  If the left over pinecones became coins or gems after the event ends, I would just let them convert, but the left over currency from the Jasmine event just vanished, so it seems like a waste not to spend them on something!


----------



## Naomi84

Sbellington said:


> 5 Hour remain...  I haven't unlocked Gunther yet but I know i'll be able to after the event ends so i'm ok with that.  Just two days ago did I open up the quest to decorate the Beasts Castle.  I dont even know when the Footstool becomes available in the grand scheme of things.  I give up.  I tried so damn hard to make this work, I spent the last 15 days sending everyone out on hour quests and going back to the game religiously.  Its absurd.  All i wanted was the footstool
> 
> They made this impossible.  The previous events were all much simpler, now i'm not saying they should just give stuff away but this is supposed to be a fun game, not an impossible mission that has no joy attached.
> 
> Merry Christmas to us...




I completely agree. Today I bought the Winter Pond/Bridge with my last PC and I'm done collecting them, I'm not going to finish this event anyway, after all my hard work and dedication. Sucked the fun right out of playing this game. Hopefully the Footstool will come back in another event or higher level, as I unlocked Gerda but couldn't care less about her or Gunther.


----------



## sapphirenian

LetMeBe said:


> Most of my pillows came from Lefou and the furniture store.



Thank you! I was able to get one from Elsa and the furniture store last night. Hoping they will drop pillows again before the event ends.


----------



## sapphirenian

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm still working on Footstool too. The pillows are taking forever!!!!  Hope you finish in time.



I know! And the moments required for the characters to get pillows are so long. Still needing four... I might use my diamonds if don't get them on the last hour.

I wish they had a building that could drop a pillow in a few minutes just like the Arendelle Castle for Gunther's painting (pink item). That was a big help for me.

Hope you finish yours, too! Good luck!


----------



## TerraRanomi

liljc said:


> I'm pretty sure it was placing the winter pond that helped kick off that quest.


Thanks for replying. I don't know what happened then. Maybe I needed Belle's other outfit or something.


----------



## Sbellington

I'm sitting on 10k Pinecones, I guess I should just buy some of those gift bags so i can get a diamond at least.

I'm so pissed at this game.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Keep buying those too, sucks you can buy only one at a time.


----------



## indiglow

I thought someone said in an earlier post that if you don't fully unlock the character before the winter event ends, it won't stay. 



Sbellington said:


> 5 Hour remain...  I haven't unlocked Gunther yet but I know i'll be able to after the event ends so i'm ok with that.  Just two days ago did I open up the quest to decorate the Beasts Castle.  I dont even know when the Footstool becomes available in the grand scheme of things.  I give up.  I tried so damn hard to make this work, I spent the last 15 days sending everyone out on hour quests and going back to the game religiously.  Its absurd.  All i wanted was the footstool
> 
> They made this impossible.  The previous events were all much simpler, now i'm not saying they should just give stuff away but this is supposed to be a fun game, not an impossible mission that has no joy attached.
> 
> Merry Christmas to us...



I have about 29k left. Wondering if I should shoot for the pond or just get a stall?


----------



## Sbellington

I swear to god, If they take Gunther off my map because I have't fully unlocked him, I'm going to demand the game give me back all money spent (and yes, i've spent money).


----------



## Xeepa

Sbellington said:


> I swear to god, If they take Gunther off my map because I have't fully unlocked him, I'm going to demand the game give me back all money spent (and yes, i've spent money).



Can someone confirm/deny the rumours - are all unlocked characters that are currently on the map will stay/leave after the event ends? I have footstool to unlock, but no time, and I can't spend 400 diamonds, it's too much ...


----------



## figment_jii

Sbellington said:


> I swear to god, If they take Gunther off my map because I have't fully unlocked him, I'm going to demand the game give me back all money spent (and yes, i've spent money).


In a couple of hours, when the event ends, please let us know what happens if you don't manage to unlock Gunther.  I had contacted Support and the answer they gave me indicated that the building will remain on your map, but any characters that have not yet been unlocked with disappear.


----------



## Tygari

Finished Beast's Castle.
Unfortunately Cogsworth final quest requires 18 hours so can't see how his Xmas story ends.


----------



## Rachel McNemar

Now that the event is about over, and I didn't get to finish, I'm going back to focus on the story quests.  How far does the Beauty and the Beast questline go?  I finished the fight with wolves chapter and no new quests have popped up.  I'm level 26. Will a new quests pop up when I reach a higher level?


----------



## QuesySue

Managed To get a lot of items. Only missed one pillow so I used the diamonds of the daily quests I earned To unlock footstool. 
Really curious if you are able To unlock them when the event is over.


----------



## sapphirenian

How will I trigger crafting Belle's outfit for the pond? Just unlocked Footstool and I have no Yule Log...

(Just figured it out suddenly. I am still behind BTB's storyline, hence, no outfit yet.)


----------



## chrystalia

So I kind of forgot that the Winter Market Stalls take time to be put on the blanket.  I just used the last of my pinecones to get another one but it'll take six hours to finish.  It won't be removed when the even ends if it's not finished, will it?


----------



## Lana_lol

Don't refresh game if you haven't finished something! Everything is still here!


----------



## TerraRanomi

Lana_lol said:


> Don't refresh game if you haven't finished something! Everything is still here!


Crap, closed it already.


----------



## figment_jii

There was no way I was going to get any further in the Event, so I did refresh the game.  The event ended (cannot buy any additional Event items or do any Event quests), but any building that was placed or in the process of being constructed remained on the blanket.  I didn't have any characters that were in the process of being unlocked, so I don't know what happens in that situation, but at least the building remain (even if under construction).


----------



## Kwoody

Soooooooooooooo angry now Gunther has disappeared can't believe they would do that it's so mean. This whole thing has ruined it for me why make it so impossible, must be to make you desperately spend money to try and complete they knew everyone wanted footstool and I'm sure not many managed it. Total money grab which I'm ashamed to say I did buy them and still failed. Plus all the problems made it even harder as I lost a week and a half because fetherduster wouldn't unlock. So disheartened.


----------



## dawnm8877

figment_jii said:


> There was no way I was going to get any further in the Event, so I did refresh the game.  The event ended (cannot buy any additional Event items or do any Event quests), but any building that was placed or in the process of being constructed remained on the blanket.  I didn't have any characters that were in the process of being unlocked, so I don't know what happens in that situation, but at least the building remain (even if under construction).



All the characters whose moments produced pine cones are now dropping coins. My buildings that produced pine cones (Market stalls, doghouse, rotunda, and the Christmas goose) are still making pine cones but they are not being counted. I thought they might count as coins, but nope! 

I also have a gift bag that hadn't opened but is still on the blanket counting down.

Nice to know for future events that as long as you log in before the event ends, you can keep going until you refresh. Time to get back to the normal stories!


----------



## figment_jii

dawnm8877 said:


> Nice to know for future events that as long as you log in before the event ends, you can keep going until you refresh. Time to get back to the normal stories!


I'd be curious to know how much the average player can get accomplished before they have to let game refresh by stepping away from their game for any length of time (i.e., jobs, school, etc.).  I think it would be possible to do a few things and keep the game open for a bit, but probably not a really long time.



Kwoody said:


> Soooooooooooooo angry now Gunther has disappeared can't believe they would do that it's so mean. This whole thing has ruined it for me why make it so impossible, must be to make you desperately spend money to try and complete they knew everyone wanted footstool and I'm sure not many managed it. Total money grab which I'm ashamed to say I did buy them and still failed. Plus all the problems made it even harder as I lost a week and a half because fetherduster wouldn't unlock. So disheartened.


I think about the only thing that can be done at this point is to contact Guest Services/Technical Support and let them know how disappointed you are in the Event and not being able to finish it.  I'm sure Support is fielding an abundance of angry/upset/frustrated emails at this point, but I do feel sorry for them because they're not the ones that designed/developed the Event.  They just have to deal with the issues that come up, pass them onto the Developers, and hope things get better.


----------



## Sbellington

figment_jii said:


> In a couple of hours, when the event ends, please let us know what happens if you don't manage to unlock Gunther.  I had contacted Support and the answer they gave me indicated that the building will remain on your map, but any characters that have not yet been unlocked with disappear.


Furniture Store there.  Gunther GONE.

F*** this game.


----------



## Sbellington

I sent a pretty angry email to customer support about this event and the money grab and the wasted money and how pissed I am that they took away a character I rightfully earned.


----------



## Haruka

I only had a couple of skates left to unlock Gerda and I had to go to work.  Came back and she's gone.  Stupid event.


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Naomi84 said:


> I completely agree. Today I bought the Winter Pond/Bridge with my last PC and I'm done collecting them, I'm not going to finish this event anyway, after all my hard work and dedication. Sucked the fun right out of playing this game. Hopefully the Footstool will come back in another event or higher level, as I unlocked Gerda but couldn't care less about her or Gunther.


LOL  I know - I worked so hard and all I got was Gerta!  Those dumb mistletoe on the rotunda slowed me down so much in the beginning!  I wish I would have bought the flower shop when it was on sale.  Friends said it dropped stuff pretty quick!  I've never spent real money yet and I'm ok with not finishing.  Maybe next time.


----------



## valuemeal2

I happened to have the game open when it ended, and then kept watching to see if any of my items disappeared, and they didn't. I've decided to try and unlock footstool before I close the game, which is being tough because I have to babysit it constantly lest my ipad goes to sleep or otherwise closes the game! I need 14 more snowflakes, 11 more mittens, 2 more boots, and 2 more pillows, which I'm reaaaaally hoping I can get ASAP so I don't have to worry about accidentally closing the game. Luckily, I don't have much scheduled today, and I play on an iPad so I can just let it sit, but argh. I wish they had extended the event by at least a week-- that would have helped a lot.

I am annoyed that I panicked and spent some diamonds to finish tasks to get enough pinecones to buy ANYTHING before the game ended-- I was 300 away from the market stall but instead I blew it on the Yule Log, and now I'm still earning pc somewhat uselessly.

I hope my game doesn't crash. I've worked so hard, dang it!

ETA: And of course, Gerta and Gunther are dropping pomanders, like, every time NOW. Why couldn't you do that a few days ago?? I hope the developers receive all our complaints and make a more reasonably attainable event next time.


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

indiglow said:


> I thought someone said in an earlier post that if you don't fully unlock the character before the winter event ends, it won't stay.
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 29k left. Wondering if I should shoot for the pond or just get a stall?


 I bought the pond -  it reminded me of Belle & Beast skating in Enchanted Christmas!  ⛸


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

dawnm8877 said:


> All the characters whose moments produced pine cones are now dropping coins. My buildings that produced pine cones (Market stalls, doghouse, rotunda, and the Christmas goose) are still making pine cones but they are not being counted. I thought they might count as coins, but nope!
> 
> I also have a gift bag that hadn't opened but is still on the blanket counting down.
> 
> Nice to know for future events that as long as you log in before the event ends, you can keep going until you refresh. Time to get back to the normal stories!


Ooooh good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Kind of disappointing opening the game and it's just normal now.  

I was really bummed it started so late in December.  I was hoping for December 1 so I could play during the entire holiday season.   Oh well, back to unlocking Olaf & Sven!   Happy Playing everyone.


----------



## Saphira

Do all the building decorations disappear if you reload the game? I've had mine open since before the event ended, and I am only 1 Pomander and 1 Gingerbread away from decorating the Arendelle Castle.... worth it to keep going? If so, then the only thing I didn't decorate is Beast's Castle.....


----------



## Sanood

Hi all. When I clicked on one of the decorated building the fairy said something. But, I clicked away too soon and I don't know what she said. Anyone know what it was?


----------



## Windwaker4444

I didn't finish Footstool.  I needed 3 more pillows.  Footstool disappeared but the doghouse is still there.  I'd have rather kept footstool.  Aagghhhh!!!  I wasted almost 2 days straight..and only got a castle themed doghouse.  I need a drink!!!!!


----------



## Naomi84

Windwaker4444 said:


> I didn't finish Footstool.  I needed 3 more pillows.  Footstool disappeared but the doghouse is still there.  I'd have rather kept footstool.  Aagghhhh!!!  I wasted almost 2 days straight..and only got a castle themed doghouse.  I need a drink!!!!!




LOL, I'm glad to see we're all sooo done with this winter event. Back to normal now, my stress level got way too high due to this game lately.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Saphira said:


> Do all the building decorations disappear if you reload the game? I've had mine open since before the event ended, and I am only 1 Pomander and 1 Gingerbread away from decorating the Arendelle Castle.... worth it to keep going? If so, then the only thing I didn't decorate is Beast's Castle.....



No, you can switch between the original and decorated buildings whenever you want.


----------



## Irene Sam

The decorated building drop coins.
But the event building like furniture house still drop pc.... useless...


----------



## ForeverYoung101

When I got on after the event ended my buildings that had Christmas decorations up are still decorated, but the option to switch them back to normal is gone. The whole "decorate" button disappeared. And they're still just making pine cones, even tho my other characters like Gunther have switched to producing coins. Anyone else have that problem? 

Also it looks like a new sale just started with random items from old events for sale. If you have the footstool but not the winter pond I would definitely recommend it. Belle's moment with the footstool is pretty adorable.


----------



## TerraRanomi

There is a 4 day sale now. Beehive and Agrabah sheep from the Jasmine event. Winter pond and yule log from the Winter event & 3 buildings.


----------



## Saphira

TerraRanomi said:


> There is a 4 day sale now. Beehive and Agrabah sheep from the Jasmine event. Winter pond and yule log from the Winter event & 3 buildings.



What buildings?


----------



## TerraRanomi

Storehouse, council house and town hall. Doesn't say which story they belong to or what they drop though.


----------



## TerraRanomi

But I am buying them anyway. 

Anyone have the Agrabah sheep ? Are they useful?


----------



## Saphira

TerraRanomi said:


> But I am buying them anyway.
> 
> Anyone have the Agrabah sheep ? Are they useful?



They drop 10 coins and 5 stars every 3 minutes....


----------



## Saphira

TerraRanomi said:


> Storehouse, council house and town hall. Doesn't say which story they belong to or what they drop though.



Council House is Tangled, Town Hall is Beast's story, and Storehouse is a Frozen building


----------



## TerraRanomi

Thanks, just noticed it when I placed them. They all give 28 coins and 14 stars every 2 hours.


----------



## Roarke80

Hi I'm considering buying something from the sale as well. Are any of the items particularly worth getting? I already have agrabah sheep which is great for farming coins. Is the winter pond useful? I don't have footstool though.


----------



## ForeverYoung101

Roarke80 said:


> Hi I'm considering buying something from the sale as well. Are any of the items particularly worth getting? I already have agrabah sheep which is great for farming coins. Is the winter pond useful? I don't have footstool though.


Belle can make snow angels on the winter pond and it's pretty cute. If you really like decorations it's probably worth it but it doesn't produce coins or anything.


----------



## Naomi84

Roarke80 said:


> Hi I'm considering buying something from the sale as well. Are any of the items particularly worth getting? I already have agrabah sheep which is great for farming coins. Is the winter pond useful? I don't have footstool though.



The pond is really cute, when Belle uses it.


----------



## Naomi84

So, it will probably be the story of Alladin next. But if you could choose, which story would you like to add to the game? My fingers are crossed for Little Mermaid


----------



## Saphira

Naomi84 said:


> So, it will probably be the story of Alladin next. But if you could choose, which story would you like to add to the game? My fingers are crossed for Little Mermaid



Cinderella!! 

Of course, they would have to make this bed much bigger in the future if they start adding all the princesses onto it


----------



## TerraRanomi

Naomi84 said:


> So, it will probably be the story of Alladin next. But if you could choose, which story would you like to add to the game? My fingers are crossed for Little Mermaid



The Little Mermaid, my favourite !


----------



## KARAKARD

Is there no option to turn the Garden Rotunda back to its original form? Uptil the event ended the option was there, now it's just in Christmas mode. It doesn't make sense to have it that way now that Christmas is over & I tried boxing but I couldn't do that either . Is there a way? Or else I'm stuck with having this holiday structure throughout the year? I may have to question whether I participate in future events if this is the case with buildings.


----------



## amp346

So I see they have an Agrabah sale going on now. I've heard rumors of them bringing back the Aladdin story... can anyone confirm this?? I hope so because I started playing right after that.


----------



## TerraRanomi

KARAKARD said:


> Is there no option to turn the Garden Rotunda back to its original form? Uptil the event ended the option was there, now it's just in Christmas mode. It doesn't make sense to have it that way now that Christmas is over & I tried boxing but I couldn't do that either . Is there a way? Or else I'm stuck with having this holiday structure throughout the year? I may have to question whether I participate in future events if this is the case with buildings.


Might be some kind of glitch. I can switch between decorated/original buildings, including the garden rotunda. 

But my buildings drop pinecones when it shows coins, same with the event characters.


----------



## Irene Sam

TerraRanomi said:


> Might be some kind of glitch. I can switch between decorated/original buildings, including the garden rotunda.
> 
> But my buildings drop pinecones when it shows coins, same with the event characters.


For building, you need to switch to normal mode first then switch again to Christmas decoration, then it will drop coins instead of pc.


----------



## Sanood

Hi all. Two questions:

1) When I clicked on one of the decorated building the fairy said something. But, I clicked away too soon and I don't know what she said. Anyone know what it was?

2) When I click on the sale button there isn't a currency listed under the items. When I do click on it, I get an error. Anyone else run into this?


----------



## Cecilia1317

Sanood said:


> Hi all. Two questions:
> 
> 1) When I clicked on one of the decorated building the fairy said something. But, I clicked away too soon and I don't know what she said. Anyone know what it was?
> 
> 2) When I click on the sale button there isn't a currency listed under the items. When I do click on it, I get an error. Anyone else run into this?



I got the error too. But I don't think I'm giving them any more of my money after how we were treated during the winter event.


----------



## Cecilia1317

Sooo upset to see that my Footstool was taken away. I was almost finished unlocking him. I just sent them an email saying how disappointed I was.


----------



## valuemeal2

!&$#%?!!!!! I'm so mad!! I was trying to refrain from refreshing the game until I unlocked footstool, since I was lucky enough to be logged in when the event ended, and I was three pillows and five mittens away. I babysat the game religiously all day long and just now I went to get a snack, was gone five minutes, and the game went to sleep and reset and I lost it all! ARRRGHHHH. I hope they are getting bombarded with irritated players about this stupid event.

I would love to see Little Mermaid next, my favorite. Not sure how it would work with water etc, but if the Arendelle tiles are snowy then surely Ariel's could be water? 

Ugh. I know it's just a game, but ...grrrr. RIP the footstool I never knew.


----------



## amp346

KARAKARD said:


> Is there no option to turn the Garden Rotunda back to its original form? Uptil the event ended the option was there, now it's just in Christmas mode. It doesn't make sense to have it that way now that Christmas is over & I tried boxing but I couldn't do that either . Is there a way? Or else I'm stuck with having this holiday structure throughout the year? I may have to question whether I participate in future events if this is the case with buildings.


It won't let me switch back either. It use to give me the option to click "decorate" on all of the buildings I completed during the winter event, but now they are stuck in with their Christmas decorations


----------



## ForeverYoung101

Has the sale disappeared for anyone else!? I just got on again and my buildings with decorations make coins now but the sale is just GONE. I also didn't have prices under the items like someone else mentioned and if you tried to click on one to buy (I wanted the sheep) it just gave you an error message. How on earth can a game have this many glitches and changes in one day?


----------



## sapphirenian

TerraRanomi said:


> There is a 4 day sale now. Beehive and Agrabah sheep from the Jasmine event. Winter pond and yule log from the Winter event & 3 buildings.



What does the yule log do? Can it still be used for moments just like the pond?


----------



## TerraRanomi

The sale disappeared for me too...

The yule log is just a deco.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I vote for Little Mermaid too


----------



## amp346

amp346 said:


> It won't let me switch back either. It use to give me the option to click "decorate" on all of the buildings I completed during the winter event, but now they are stuck in with their Christmas decorations


I accidentally stored one of my decorated buildings and when I took it back out of storage the Christmas decoration was gone! All my hard work ruined


----------



## Sanood

ForeverYoung101 said:


> Has the sale disappeared for anyone else!? I just got on again and my buildings with decorations make coins now but the sale is just GONE. I also didn't have prices under the items like someone else mentioned and if you tried to click on one to buy (I wanted the sheep) it just gave you an error message. How on earth can a game have this many glitches and changes in one day?



I also don't see the sale anymore.


----------



## sapphirenian

TerraRanomi said:


> The sale disappeared for me too...
> 
> The yule log is just a deco.



Oh good. It would be sad if it wasn't just a deco and I haven't even seen a glimpse of that sale lol


----------



## sapphirenian

Windwaker4444 said:


> I vote for Little Mermaid too



Me too!! Little Mermaid all the way. Wondering how they would pull it off since most of the characters are in water.


----------



## Lana_lol

valuemeal2 said:


> !&$#%?!!!!! I'm so mad!! I was trying to refrain from refreshing the game until I unlocked footstool, since I was lucky enough to be logged in when the event ended, and I was three pillows and five mittens away. I babysat the game religiously all day long and just now I went to get a snack, was gone five minutes, and the game went to sleep and reset and I lost it all! ARRRGHHHH. I hope they are getting bombarded with irritated players about this stupid event.
> 
> I would love to see Little Mermaid next, my favorite. Not sure how it would work with water etc, but if the Arendelle tiles are snowy then surely Ariel's could be water?
> 
> Ugh. I know it's just a game, but ...grrrr. RIP the footstool I never knew.



I kept the game running for 1 hr after the event finished just to see how long it will continue dropping pine cones and special items. I was collecting mistletoes yesterday (for Arendale castle) and was afraid that I couldn't make it. Luckily, I was able to collect them before the event ends so I was really glad to see that it was possible to finish the decoration even after the event.  I play this game on my laptop, using BlueStacks Android emulator, so it's easier for me to keep the game running. I hope that Disney company will create some kind of cloud storage so we could play this game on our phones and computers. My phone would probably melt down if I played this game on it.


----------



## Naomi84

Saphira said:


> Cinderella!!
> 
> Of course, they would have to make this bed much bigger in the future if they start adding all the princesses onto it



I know! I'm almost out of enough space to build on already!


----------



## Xeepa

Unlocked all the characters. 
Didn't get the pond because of the stupid yule log. I wanted this pond. 
Additional info, if you have all the buildings, there is no promo, so instead buying them, probably better idea to wait a bit and get it on promo. 

I wonder will they repeat some events in order to give us a possibility to get some buildings or characters again, if we failed the first time ...


----------



## godzgirl93

dawnm8877 said:


> Ooh I like your thought of buying more market stalls. I only have one but I think I will spend my leftover pine cones to get another.  I was able to unlock Footstool but only had enough pc to get either the Yule Log or the winter pond. I opted for the pond since it gave Belle more moments to do. I know there is no way I can get enough pc in less than  24 hours to complete the quests so I'm done  too!
> 
> I hope the winter market stalls will produce coins after the event ends just like the beehives from Jasmine do.


Good move on buying pond. I didn't buy the pond, and there was an option yesterday to buy the pond with real money. I thought it said 4 days, but now my option is gone and I was given the task to buy pond and have Belle and footstool play in the snow. I have no pond in the market. How can I do this task?


----------



## godzgirl93

dawnm8877 said:


> All the characters whose moments produced pine cones are now dropping coins. My buildings that produced pine cones (Market stalls, doghouse, rotunda, and the Christmas goose) are still making pine cones but they are not being counted. I thought they might count as coins, but nope!
> 
> I also have a gift bag that hadn't opened but is still on the blanket counting down.
> 
> Nice to know for future events that as long as you log in before the event ends, you can keep going until you refresh. Time to get back to the normal stories!


The pinecones added experience but eventually turned into coins.


----------



## godzgirl93

KARAKARD said:


> Is there no option to turn the Garden Rotunda back to its original form? Uptil the event ended the option was there, now it's just in Christmas mode. It doesn't make sense to have it that way now that Christmas is over & I tried boxing but I couldn't do that either . Is there a way? Or else I'm stuck with having this holiday structure throughout the year? I may have to question whether I participate in future events if this is the case with buildings.


You turn it the same as before. Click rotunda, there should be 2 forms of the building on the right, choose undefeated and tap the word decorate on the bottom of the screen. At least this is how I do it.


----------



## godzgirl93

sapphirenian said:


> What does the yule log do? Can it still be used for moments just like the pond?


I think its just a useless decoration that had to be purchased with pine cones to get to the next task on the thread.


----------



## godzgirl93

Lana_lol said:


> I kept the game running for 1 hr after the event finished just to see how long it will continue dropping pine cones and special items. I was collecting mistletoes yesterday (for Arendale castle) and was afraid that I couldn't make it. Luckily, I was able to collect them before the event ends so I was really glad to see that it was possible to finish the decoration even after the event.  I play this game on my laptop, using BlueStacks Android emulator, so it's easier for me to keep the game running. I hope that Disney company will create some kind of cloud storage so we could play this game on our phones and computers. My phone would probably melt down if I played this game on it.


This game probably is too big for a phone to handle. I play on a Samsung tablet. Never thought of using my laptop.


----------



## godzgirl93

Xeepa said:


> Unlocked all the characters.
> Didn't get the pond because of the stupid yule log. I wanted this pond.
> Additional info, if you have all the buildings, there is no promo, so instead buying them, probably better idea to wait a bit and get it on promo.
> 
> I wonder will they repeat some events in order to give us a possibility to get some buildings or characters again, if we failed the first time ...


That would be a good idea for a summer blowout event.


----------



## godzgirl93

I'm finding the tasks that take a little time to drop an item doesn't seem to drop an item. Now that the event is over, I'm trying to unlock Shorty and now have reached a point where I need to make rapunsel's frying pan outfit. She just trapped Flyn in her tower.


----------



## godzgirl93

Tygari said:


> You need the character the event quest is run off of.
> 
> Frozen
> Bishop is needed to decorate Village Square.
> Kia and Village Square Decorated are needed to decorate Arendelle Castle.
> 
> Tangled
> Conli is needed to decorate Farmers Market.
> Conli and Farmers Market Decorated are needed to decorate Snuggly Duckling.
> 
> Beauty and the Beast
> Bookseller is needed to decorate Tavern.
> Cogsworth and Tavern Decorated are needed to decorate Beast's Castle.
> 
> You also need the building you wiah to decorate for each of these.
> 
> 
> 
> A box chest with 10 diamonds, 500 coins, and some exp.
> Not worth the effort to get it.


I have all of those buildings and characters except ugly duckling and shorty, but I was never given the task to decorate buildings except rounds and beast castle. Was decorating part of the Christmas tree task thread? I couldn't afford Christmas trees and objects in character threads.


----------



## QuesySue

Game is a bit boring since the event is over. Only unlocking oaken... but all characters hate him, I think, because they are all refusing To drop the storage chest


----------



## Lana_lol

godzgirl93 said:


> I have all of those buildings and characters except ugly duckling and shorty, but I was never given the task to decorate buildings except rounds and beast castle. Was decorating part of the Christmas tree task thread? I couldn't afford Christmas trees and objects in character threads.



That's exactly what you supposed to do. Xmass trees were part of decoration quest. However, do not regret. Many players bought trees and and lost the opportunity to unlock all characters. It was nearly impossible to finish all because of those ridiculous prices.


----------



## Alex594

I'm so happy I found this forum, I couldn't find any place on the Internet dedicated to this app 

Unfortunately, my first post is about how angry I am for the last Winter event. I couldn't finish it on time, unlike every other event so far. I can't understand how hard it was to collect enough pines  I truly hope we get a second chance.

Anyway, I haven't been this excited about a game in a long time. I love Disney and I love the opportunity to play with the characters, and the graphics are amazing. I'm just incredibly sad this is turning out to be a one of those games that try to make people spend as much money as they can. It is taking the joy out of me very quickly.

I've finished Beauty and the Beast missions, waiting for the development! If I could choose, I would LOVE to have _The Sword in the Stone _story. I think it is perfect for this game, with lots of characters you can work with and funny missions. If it has to be a Disney princess, then _Mulan _or _Little Mermaid _(they could unfold the sheets and reveal the subaquatic world!)


----------



## Rachel McNemar

Alex594 said:


> I've finished Beauty and the Beast missions, waiting for the development!



How far does the Beauty and the Beauty story go?  I finished the fight with wolves chapter and haven't received any new Beauty and the Beast quests.  Is that the end or do I need to level up?  I'm level 26.


----------



## sapphirenian

Hi,
Would like to ask about your Daily Challenges. What reward do you get for every challenge?
I only get 3 coin rewards (worth 25 each) and 1 piece of diamond only.
But my mom (yes, she also plays) tells me that she gets rewards ranging from 25 coins, 50 coins, and 75 coins depending on how difficult the task is. Then when she finishes all 4 challenges, she'll get 2 diamonds.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Alex594 said:


> I'm so happy I found this forum, I couldn't find any place on the Internet dedicated to this app
> 
> Unfortunately, my first post is about how angry I am for the last Winter event. I couldn't finish it on time, unlike every other event so far. I can't understand how hard it was to collect enough pines  I truly hope we get a second chance.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't been this excited about a game in a long time. I love Disney and I love the opportunity to play with the characters, and the graphics are amazing. I'm just incredibly sad this is turning out to be a one of those games that try to make people spend as much money as they can. It is taking the joy out of me very quickly.
> 
> I've finished Beauty and the Beast missions, waiting for the development! If I could choose, I would LOVE to have _The Sword in the Stone _story. I think it is perfect for this game, with lots of characters you can work with and funny missions. If it has to be a Disney princess, then _Mulan _or _Little Mermaid _(they could unfold the sheets and reveal the subaquatic world!)



Me too, I was immediately addicted after I found out about this game. Sadly it was after the Harvest event but at least I didn't miss out on any characters. 

Completely forgot about The Sword in the Stone, would definitely be great for this game. & it sure would be fun to see Ariel swim around !


----------



## TerraRanomi

sapphirenian said:


> Hi,
> Would like to ask about your Daily Challenges. What reward do you get for every challenge?
> I only get 3 coin rewards (worth 25 each) and 1 piece of diamond only.
> But my mom (yes, she also plays) tells me that she gets rewards ranging from 25 coins, 50 coins, and 75 coins depending on how difficult the task is. Then when she finishes all 4 challenges, she'll get 2 diamonds.



Same as your mother. Although, yesterday I only got 1 diamond so maybe they changed the rewards (hope not) or it just varies per day / player ?


----------



## sapphirenian

TerraRanomi said:


> Same as your mother. Although, yesterday I only got 1 diamond so maybe they changed the rewards (hope not) or it just varies per day / player ?



Oh my. Really?? I feel like I was ripped off or something now. I should have had more diamonds then.


----------



## Naomi84

sapphirenian said:


> Hi,
> Would like to ask about your Daily Challenges. What reward do you get for every challenge?
> I only get 3 coin rewards (worth 25 each) and 1 piece of diamond only.
> But my mom (yes, she also plays) tells me that she gets rewards ranging from 25 coins, 50 coins, and 75 coins depending on how difficult the task is. Then when she finishes all 4 challenges, she'll get 2 diamonds.




Never heard that before. I also have 3 tasks, each is worth 25 coins, and then 1 more task that is worth 1 diamond. I'm on level 27, has been that way since the start. What is weird though; some players can watch short video's to earn coins on a daily basis, I was only able to do that for a couple of days and it never came back.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Maybe lower level players get more rewards and later you get rewarded less ? (I'm on level 22).

I remember the video's too, I got those when I started playing in November but they have stopped since about a week ago I think.


----------



## Naomi84

TerraRanomi said:


> Maybe lower level players get more rewards and later you get rewarded less ? (I'm on level 22).
> 
> I remember the video's too, I got those when I started playing in November but they have stopped since about a week ago I think.



Could be, but I never earned more than 3x 25 and 1x diamond a day. Not on the lower levels either.


----------



## dawnm8877

Naomi84 said:


> Never heard that before. I also have 3 tasks, each is worth 25 coins, and then 1 more task that is worth 1 diamond. I'm on level 27, has been that way since the start. What is weird though; some players can watch short video's to earn coins on a daily basis, I was only able to do that for a couple of days and it never came back.



I used to have the videos too! I lost that option during the event. I bought some diamonds when they were on sale and haven't had the video option since. It was the same day as I achieved level 25 when that was the max so I really don't know why it is gone and I was hoping it would return after the event was over.

As far as the daily challenges, I get various prizes too. The diamonds are usually the last prize but not always!

Also, my 'Four Day Sale' has also disappeared. I already had most of the items available so I wasn't going to buy anything anyways. Too bad they hadn't released the sale in the last couple days of the event. I might have bought the Yule Log when it would have helped me complete the quests but what's the point after its all over?


----------



## MrsPottts

sapphirenian said:


> Hi,
> Would like to ask about your Daily Challenges. What reward do you get for every challenge?
> I only get 3 coin rewards (worth 25 each) and 1 piece of diamond only.
> But my mom (yes, she also plays) tells me that she gets rewards ranging from 25 coins, 50 coins, and 75 coins depending on how difficult the task is. Then when she finishes all 4 challenges, she'll get 2 diamonds.


I usually get the 2 diamond reward, but sometimes it changes to 1. 
I've also never had the videos for diamonds/coins appear, but I'm from Australia, so maybe that's a regional thing?


----------



## Lana_lol

sapphirenian said:


> Hi,
> Would like to ask about your Daily Challenges. What reward do you get for every challenge?
> I only get 3 coin rewards (worth 25 each) and 1 piece of diamond only.
> But my mom (yes, she also plays) tells me that she gets rewards ranging from 25 coins, 50 coins, and 75 coins depending on how difficult the task is. Then when she finishes all 4 challenges, she'll get 2 diamonds.



My daily tasks reward 3 x 25 coins and 1 diamond all the time. Maybe it depends on phone type (platform type, Android or iOS based). What kind of phone does your mother use? Is it an iPhone?



TerraRanomi said:


> Maybe lower level players get more rewards and later you get rewarded less ? (I'm on level 22).
> 
> I remember the video's too, I got those when I started playing in November but they have stopped since about a week ago I think.





Naomi84 said:


> Never heard that before. I also have 3 tasks, each is worth 25 coins, and then 1 more task that is worth 1 diamond. I'm on level 27, has been that way since the start. What is weird though; some players can watch short video's to earn coins on a daily basis, I was only able to do that for a couple of days and it never came back.




Videos for coins work for me perfectly, I use them to shorten tasks for 1 hr (usually daily task or task from the quest book). Usually, I put Belle and Maurice on Test Woodchooper task which is 1 hr long and provides a lot of coins.


----------



## Unique05

So now that the winter event is FINALLY over does anyone have an idea on when the next update may happen? Like has anyone been able to guess the timeframe between update I'm only asking because  I'm unable to play the Jasmine storyline I started playing the game again near the end of the Argrabah event I was able to unlock some of the storyline but when the event ended everything else remaind lock which is fine but it doesn't give me any quests to even try and unlock anymore of the storyline I've contacted the customer service and they keep saying you have to wait,you have to wait for this then you have to wait for that I mean COME ON! It's not fair everyone else gets to play the storyline even if they don't have a global update why can't they just fix the issue using my player ID instead of forcing me to wait for god knows how long while everyone else gets to play it, I've pretty much unlocked everything in the other stories so I'm getting extremely bored and frustrated...Obviously which means im about .2 sec away from deleting it so does anyone have ANY ideas on updates on or what I can try to do to play the Jasmine storyline please help bc customer service definitely isn't trying to help me


----------



## QuesySue

sapphirenian said:


> Hi,
> Would like to ask about your Daily Challenges. What reward do you get for every challenge?
> I only get 3 coin rewards (worth 25 each) and 1 piece of diamond only.
> But my mom (yes, she also plays) tells me that she gets rewards ranging from 25 coins, 50 coins, and 75 coins depending on how difficult the task is. Then when she finishes all 4 challenges, she'll get 2 diamonds.



Same as you. Lvl 27 now. I get 75 coins per video


----------



## Saphira

I have been playing since before the Harvest Event and my daily takes have always rewarded 3 x 25 coins and 1 diamond (that has never changed). I had the videos for a little while, but that only lasted for about 2-3 weeks. My sale is gone too, and I had the issue of not having prices but I already had all of them expect the 2nd Yule Log, so I wasn't too worried about it. I have all the squares possible unlocked, even the new one for level 29.

I am in Minnesota (USA) and play on an iPhone 6 (with iOS 10.2) - I love having it on my phone because then I can check in on the game when I am out and about (or waiting in the pick-up line at school!). Yes, it drains my battery fairly quickly, so once I plug my phone in at home - I have a long cord plugged in right by the couch - I just leave it plugged in  

I am currently on level 29 (30892/68256) and working on unlocking Kristoff and getting the "Snow Queen" outfit, I was able to unlock Anna's "Mountain Gear" outfit last night. I started with Tangled -> Beauty and the Beast -> Frozen.  And yes, I have everything possible from the Jasmine event back in Nov. 

Here are all of my characters as of today:
Tangled:
Rapunzel
Flynn Rider
Mother Gothel
Hook Hand
Maximus
Shorty
Conli
Brothers
Captain
Vladimir
Attila
Gunther

Beauty and the Beast:
Maurice
Gaston
Phillipe
LeFou
Cogsworth
The Bookseller
The Baker
The Wardrobe
Lumiere
Beast
Featherduster
Footstool 

Frozen:
Anna
Hans
Bishop
Elsa
The Duke
Kai
Carol
Gerda
Oaken
Kristoff - still locked

Agrabah:
Jasmine


----------



## Lana_lol

Unique05 said:


> So now that the winter event is FINALLY over does anyone have an idea on when the next update may happen? Like has anyone been able to guess the timeframe between update I'm only asking because  I'm unable to play the Jasmine storyline I started playing the game again near the end of the Argrabah event I was able to unlock some of the storyline but when the event ended everything else remaind lock which is fine but it doesn't give me any quests to even try and unlock anymore of the storyline I've contacted the customer service and they keep saying you have to wait,you have to wait for this then you have to wait for that I mean COME ON! It's not fair everyone else gets to play the storyline even if they don't have a global update why can't they just fix the issue using my player ID instead of forcing me to wait for god knows how long while everyone else gets to play it, I've pretty much unlocked everything in the other stories so I'm getting extremely bored and frustrated...Obviously which means im about .2 sec away from deleting it so does anyone have ANY ideas on updates on or what I can try to do to play the Jasmine storyline please help bc customer service definitely isn't trying to help me



There are no quests for Jasmine after Agrabah event. Now she can only collect coins and xp. During Winter event she had 6 hr task for pine cones and could drop a red bow, but that's it. No new buildings to buy or characters or decorations from Aladdin. Maybe the next story will be Aladdin...

Last event was pretty huge, so I doubt that there will be a new story any time soon. Maybe a small event, just like Agrabah...

All 3 events started around 15th day of the month so I'm guessing that the next event will be around 15th February. And I hope it will be much cheaper.


----------



## Rachel McNemar

Rachel McNemar said:


> How far does the Beauty and the Beauty story go?  I finished the fight with wolves chapter and haven't received any new Beauty and the Beast quests.  Is that the end or do I need to level up?  I'm level 26.


Does anyone know?


----------



## ForeverYoung101

Rachel McNemar said:


> Does anyone know?


I'm on that quest right now and I'm level 27. I think that's as far as the quests go for now and I haven't heard of anyone getting further. Tangled quests stop after Flynn and Rapunzel fight Maximus at the dam, and Rapunzel heals flynns hand at the campsite. There's also some pub thugs storyline for Rapunzel that talks about preparing for the lanterns, but once you get Attila it doesn't go past that yet. They just talk about the lanterns but Rapunzel and Flynn are still outside the city. Frozen was my last story so I'm not sure how far those quests go. Obviously until Olaf I think with the new level cap being 33. Hope this helped!


----------



## StaceySparkles

I have gone pretty far with these stories and am stuck on Beauty and the Beast. Anyone get past when the beast and Belle fight with the wolves? She tended his wound and the quest ended, now there are no new ones. I am so angry about this! Is it because I couldn't unlock the footstool in time?


----------



## sapphirenian

It feels weird that we have differences in the rewards. Shouldn't it be the same across all platforms? Android, iOS, smartphone, tablet, anything?

My mother's using an iPad mini 4. I'm using Mini 2. She also has an iPhone 7 which has a different gameplay of Enchanted Tales and she says that the rewards are the same for her: 25, 50, 75 coins and 2 diamonds.

The video watching stopped for me when I bought something that was on sale. I think I completed the 1st task of the fairy.. something about purchasing 1st diamond package.


----------



## LoLoD77

TerraRanomi said:


> Thanks for replying. I don't know what happened then. Maybe I needed Belle's other outfit or something.


The "Cold Comfort" quest didn't have anything to do with the event. It was story driven so it depended on how far along in her storyline you were and yes, you had to have created her cloak in order to do it.


----------



## LoLoD77

Saphira said:


> Council House is Tangled, Town Hall is Beast's story, and Storehouse is a Frozen building


They are the buildings from last year's fall event.


----------



## LoLoD77

sapphirenian said:


> Hi,
> Would like to ask about your Daily Challenges. What reward do you get for every challenge?
> I only get 3 coin rewards (worth 25 each) and 1 piece of diamond only.
> But my mom (yes, she also plays) tells me that she gets rewards ranging from 25 coins, 50 coins, and 75 coins depending on how difficult the task is. Then when she finishes all 4 challenges, she'll get 2 diamonds.


Each task is worth a different amount. I get the two diamonds depending on who's task takes the longest and the others have the varying number of coins that your mum gets.

I am level 27 currently. Have all the buildings & characters for Frozen & Tangled so almost no storylines going there right now and I'm waiting to add the Opera House next to my blanket. Oh and I never had access to play videos for rewards.


----------



## liljc

StaceySparkles said:


> I have gone pretty far with these stories and am stuck on Beauty and the Beast. Anyone get past when the beast and Belle fight with the wolves? She tended his wound and the quest ended, now there are no new ones. I am so angry about this! Is it because I couldn't unlock the footstool in time?



Nope it isn't because of not having footstool.  The developers have only inputted so much of the story so far.  In time I'm sure they'll allow the story to continue.

Frozen was the first story that I started.  For months there were no more quests then with this last winter event they finally allowed the story to progress by adding Kristoff, Sven, and Olaf.

My guess is that in some future event we will probably see some new addition to the Beauty & the Beast map that will jump start the rest of that story again.

Tangled was the last story that I started and right now that is the only story for me that has buildings/decor/characters to add to keep the story progressing.


----------



## MrsPottts

Unique05 said:


> So now that the winter event is FINALLY over does anyone have an idea on when the next update may happen? Like has anyone been able to guess the timeframe between update I'm only asking because  I'm unable to play the Jasmine storyline I started playing the game again near the end of the Argrabah event I was able to unlock some of the storyline but when the event ended everything else remaind lock which is fine but it doesn't give me any quests to even try and unlock anymore of the storyline I've contacted the customer service and they keep saying you have to wait,you have to wait for this then you have to wait for that I mean COME ON! It's not fair everyone else gets to play the storyline even if they don't have a global update why can't they just fix the issue using my player ID instead of forcing me to wait for god knows how long while everyone else gets to play it, I've pretty much unlocked everything in the other stories so I'm getting extremely bored and frustrated...Obviously which means im about .2 sec away from deleting it so does anyone have ANY ideas on updates on or what I can try to do to play the Jasmine storyline please help bc customer service definitely isn't trying to help me



Okay, take a deep breath... No one else is playing any Jasmine/Agrabah quests at the moment!  Her quests were available _only_ during the Agrabah event, when that finished the quests were closed for _everyone_.  
As Lana_lol said, jasmine is only able to do tasks to collect coins for now. 
Customer service isn't wrong in saying you (and everyone) have to wait to continue jasmines storyline, that event seems like it was a teaser for when they will hopefully (does anyone know this for sure btw?) later release her as the fourth princess of enchanted tales.  
I hope you feel better. This app is definitely frustrating at times, but the best thing is probably to find something else to play while you wait for new content to become available. It is supposed to be fun after all


----------



## amp346

godzgirl93 said:


> You turn it the same as before. Click rotunda, there should be 2 forms of the building on the right, choose undefeated and tap the word decorate on the bottom of the screen. At least this is how I do it.


It's not letting me do that now. I was able to decorate 3 buildings during the winter event, and they are all stuck in their winter decorations. It use to give me the option to click "decorate" and I could toggle between their regular and holiday versions on the right hand corner when I clicked on them but it won't let me now. And I had the frozen village center decorated and I accidentally put it in my storage box and when I took it out the holiday decorations were gone. I emailed customer service because i was really upset that i did all of that hard work to decorate it and now it's gone


----------



## PrincessS121212

StaceySparkles said:


> I have gone pretty far with these stories and am stuck on Beauty and the Beast. Anyone get past when the beast and Belle fight with the wolves? She tended his wound and the quest ended, now there are no new ones. I am so angry about this! Is it because I couldn't unlock the footstool in time?



It's not b/c of not getting footstool.  I started this game 3 weeks after the app came out and I had started with Beauty and the Beast.  Once I got to around level 18, I ran out of story for them, but didn't worry too much since I still had tons of stuff for Frozen and Tangled to work on.  Sometime just before or after the harvest event they did an expansion with more BaTB (lumiere and Beast and Wardrobe) so I could progress further.  I THINK that the wolves was the last of the expansion, but it's hard to recall since it's been more than a month since I could work that storyline.  After the harvest event, they did a little promo with the Aladdin teaser featuring Jasmine (clever of them to start with Jasmine's imagined life in the palace fighting for education and seeing the world before Aladdin came in and swept her off her feet).  Then as they released the winter event, they expanded the Frozen story.  My guess is there will be another event in February/March with a Tangled expansion and something fun, hopefully a start to Aladdin or some blanket expansion, as at level 28, I have 1 of every building/decoration from every event, plus duplicates where they demanded extra (including some diamond buildings, but not all) and my blanket will barely have enough space by the time I get to level 33 the way things are going.


----------



## PrincessS121212

sapphirenian said:


> Hi,
> Would like to ask about your Daily Challenges. What reward do you get for every challenge?
> I only get 3 coin rewards (worth 25 each) and 1 piece of diamond only.
> But my mom (yes, she also plays) tells me that she gets rewards ranging from 25 coins, 50 coins, and 75 coins depending on how difficult the task is. Then when she finishes all 4 challenges, she'll get 2 diamonds.



When I first got the app (on a tablet) approx 3 weeks after it was created, I had the daily videos that would alternate giving me diamonds or coins.  That lasted about 2 weeks and then would alternate between daily tasks from that chest OR the videos.  After a month into the app, I haven't seen a video since.

For me, the chest has always given 4 tasks to complete in return for 75 coins and 2 diamonds (25 each for 3 quests, 1 diamond for the 4th quest, and 1 diamond for completing all quests): 
collect x amount of coins/experience 
collect from x building x number of times
x character on a 1-2 hour quest
x character on a 1-5 min quest 3-5 times
x character on a 30min-1 hour quest 1-3 times

So my typical quests might look like:
collect from belle's cottage 5 times
have rapunzel brush her hair 5 times
have mother gothel sneak past guard 3 times
collect 2000 experience


----------



## Gravey

Hello, I have all 3 stories and getting close to belle and beast fighting with wolves.

All of a sudden, some of my tasks have cobwebs and parsnips attached to them (presumably tangled) but no quest asking me to collect them. The only character on my blanket who needs welcoming is Oaken, who needs completely different items - what's going on?! 

Also, I put the doghouse on my blanket, didn't unlock footstool in time and have now lost him


----------



## TerraRanomi

Gravey said:


> Hello, I have all 3 stories and getting close to belle and beast fighting with wolves.
> 
> All of a sudden, some of my tasks have cobwebs and parsnips attached to them (presumably tangled) but no quest asking me to collect them. The only character on my blanket who needs welcoming is Oaken, who needs completely different items - what's going on?!
> 
> Also, I put the doghouse on my blanket, didn't unlock footstool in time and have now lost him



I've had that too once or twice. You probably started the quest where you will craft Mother Gothel's other outfit soon (if I remember correctly). I don't know if it happens to everyone though, thought it was a bug or something.


----------



## Lana_lol

Gravey said:


> Hello, I have all 3 stories and getting close to belle and beast fighting with wolves.
> 
> All of a sudden, some of my tasks have cobwebs and parsnips attached to them (presumably tangled) but no quest asking me to collect them. The only character on my blanket who needs welcoming is Oaken, who needs completely different items - what's going on?!
> 
> Also, I put the doghouse on my blanket, didn't unlock footstool in time and have now lost him



Check Mother Gothel character. Maybe those parsnips and cobwebs are for her new outfit


----------



## Unique05

Well thanks for the replies everyone I had no idea there wasn't a storyline for Jasmine and it sucks that customer support wouldn't just tell me that instead of making me think it was an storage and IPHONE issue. Not good on their even if it's news a customer doesn't want to hear you let them know what's going on I wouldn't have spazzed but now that I know what's going on w/ Jasmine  does anyone have videos bc for some reason all the videos you can watch to finish tasks no longer appear for me and the discounts they offer only show up 1 time for me does anyone else have this problem as well?


----------



## ShibaSunrise

I am stuck in the hurt feelings story line with bell. It says she has to stay in her room but that is not an option in her menu. Anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## QuesySue

ShibaSunrise said:


> I am stuck in the hurt feelings story line with bell. It says she has to stay in her room but that is not an option in her menu. Anyone know what could be wrong?



Did you already unlock her cape custome?


----------



## ShibaSunrise

QuesySue said:


> Did you already unlock her cape custome?


No i didn't know i had to do that. Is that another story line? Maybe i just haven't gotten to  it yet. I am collecting items  for Gastons proposal suit. Is her cape after that?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Saphira said:


> I have been playing since before the Harvest Event and my daily takes have always rewarded 3 x 25 coins and 1 diamond (that has never changed). I had the videos for a little while, but that only lasted for about 2-3 weeks. My sale is gone too, and I had the issue of not having prices but I already had all of them expect the 2nd Yule Log, so I wasn't too worried about it. I have all the squares possible unlocked, even the new one for level 29.
> 
> I am in Minnesota (USA) and play on an iPhone 6 (with iOS 10.2) - I love having it on my phone because then I can check in on the game when I am out and about (or waiting in the pick-up line at school!). Yes, it drains my battery fairly quickly, so once I plug my phone in at home - I have a long cord plugged in right by the couch - I just leave it plugged in
> 
> I am currently on level 29 (30892/68256) and working on unlocking Kristoff and getting the "Snow Queen" outfit, I was able to unlock Anna's "Mountain Gear" outfit last night. I started with Tangled -> Beauty and the Beast -> Frozen.  And yes, I have everything possible from the Jasmine event back in Nov.
> 
> Here are all of my characters as of today:
> Tangled:
> Rapunzel
> Flynn Rider
> Mother Gothel
> Hook Hand
> Maximus
> Shorty
> Conli
> Brothers
> Captain
> Vladimir
> Attila
> Gunther
> 
> Beauty and the Beast:
> Maurice
> Gaston
> Phillipe
> LeFou
> Cogsworth
> The Bookseller
> The Baker
> The Wardrobe
> Lumiere
> Beast
> Featherduster
> Footstool
> 
> Frozen:
> Anna
> Hans
> Bishop
> Elsa
> The Duke
> Kai
> Carol
> Gerda
> Oaken
> Kristoff - still locked
> 
> Agrabah:
> Jasmine


You and I have very similar games.  That's the exact order I played.  Except, I wasn't lucky enough to get Footstool.


----------



## Sharona88

Naomi84 said:


> So, it will probably be the story of Alladin next. But if you could choose, which story would you like to add to the game? My fingers are crossed for Little Mermaid



Me to


----------



## Sharona88

ShibaSunrise said:


> I am stuck in the hurt feelings story line with bell. It says she has to stay in her room but that is not an option in her menu. Anyone know what could be wrong?



I have the same thing. I also dont have her costum. Hopefully we still can get it.. 

The winter event is over and I almost had Gerda and now she is gone!!!


----------



## Lana_lol

Sharona88 said:


> I have the same thing. I also dont have her costum. Hopefully we still can get it..
> 
> The winter event is over and I almost had Gerda and now she is gone!!!





ShibaSunrise said:


> No i didn't know i had to do that. Is that another story line? Maybe i just haven't gotten to  it yet. I am collecting items  for Gastons proposal suit. Is her cape after that?



Belle's new outfit (cape) is the part of regular story so you'll get there eventually. I don't remember when exactly but definitely somewhere after Gaston's new outfit.


----------



## annemiek

Lana_lol said:


> Belle's new outfit (cape) is the part of regular story so you'll get there eventually. I don't remember when exactly but definitely somewhere after Gaston's new outfit.



I also didn't have the option to let Belle stay in her room. You need the cloak outfit and you will be able the get it once you finish the Gaston quest. You need to finish his outfit first and complete Some more actions. After that you will start a new Belle quest and the cloak outfit will be unlocked


----------



## Windwaker4444

The part of the game where you can get Belle's cape opens up right after she turns down Gaston's marriage proposal.  I just started that part.


----------



## sapphirenian

Windwaker4444 said:


> The part of the game where you can get Belle's cape opens up right after she turns down Gaston's marriage proposal.  I just started that part.


Me, too. Since I am only starting to gather items for Belle's cape, I am wondering which character should I build first? I only have Lumiere and the Wardrobe characters left for BATB.


----------



## Windwaker4444

sapphirenian said:


> Me, too. Since I am only starting to gather items for Belle's cape, I am wondering which character should I build first? I only have Lumiere and the Wardrobe characters left for BATB.


Since we stopped collecting pine cones, neither Lumiere or Wardrobe have been dropping any items for me.  I just use them to collect currency.  Lumiere has better quests though.  They are pretty cute.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Sorry...meant they have not been dropping items.  Whoops....


----------



## sapphirenian

Windwaker4444 said:


> Since we stopped collecting pine cones, neither Lumiere or Wardrobe have been dropping any items for me.  I just use them to collect currency.  Lumiere has better quests though.  They are pretty cute.


What I meant to ask is for the story progression of BATB. Who will Belle have the 1st interaction with? Perhaps it's Lumiere if we follow the movie storyline.. but Opera House is situated to the left of Lumiere (on the character list) so I'm thinking otherwise.


----------



## Saphira

I thought she interacted first with the Wardrobe.... I had her unlocked before Lumiere.

My characters for Beauty and the Beast go in this order:

Bell -> Maurice -> Gaston -> Phillipe -> LeFou -> Cogsworth -> The Bookseller -> The Baker->
The Wardrobe -> Lumiere -> Beast -> Featherduster -> Footstool
but your order can be different, depending on which building your choose to add before the others...

The Wardrobe only has about 5 tasks (her shortest is 1 hour and her longest is only 6 hours) where Lumiere has quite a bit more (30 min to I think a 12 hour task)


----------



## kert01

I was really lucky with the wardrobe. I placed the opera house during the winter event, as I had the coins but I didn't want to spare characters from pine cone takes to open her. I figured I'd just wait until after the event to collect her items. As it turned out, all her items are available from standard buildings and everything dropped automatically over time. It took about a week, but I didn't specifically collect a thing. she didn't have any pine cone tasks, so I worked through her tasks alongside the winter event.


----------



## Bons

I am stuck on Rapunzel. They have escaped and she showed her healing power, but now there is no quest for that story line at all.


----------



## sapphirenian

Saphira said:


> I thought she interacted first with the Wardrobe.... I had her unlocked before Lumiere.
> 
> My characters for Beauty and the Beast go in this order:
> 
> Bell -> Maurice -> Gaston -> Phillipe -> LeFou -> Cogsworth -> The Bookseller -> The Baker->
> The Wardrobe -> Lumiere -> Beast -> Featherduster -> Footstool
> but your order can be different, depending on which building your choose to add before the others...
> 
> The Wardrobe only has about 5 tasks (her shortest is 1 hour and her longest is only 6 hours) where Lumiere has quite a bit more (30 min to I think a 12 hour task)





kert01 said:


> I was really lucky with the wardrobe. I placed the opera house during the winter event, as I had the coins but I didn't want to spare characters from pine cone takes to open her. I figured I'd just wait until after the event to collect her items. As it turned out, all her items are available from standard buildings and everything dropped automatically over time. It took about a week, but I didn't specifically collect a thing. she didn't have any pine cone tasks, so I worked through her tasks alongside the winter event.


This is all noted. Wardrobe it is. Thank you so much!


----------



## amp346

Did anyone else notice that shortly after the winter holiday event they removed the "decorate" button, which took away the option for you to switch back and forth between holiday and normal decor for the buildings you were successfully able to decorate during the event? I didn't mind so much as I like them in their holiday decorations... but I got upset when I accidentally took the frozen village square off my blanket and put it into storage. When I took it back out, the holiday decorations were gone and so was the option to put them back. I emailed customer service and they told me I was pretty much "sol," and that once you remove a holiday decorated building from your blanket you will lose the decoration. I expressed how upset I was and today I see that they brought back the "decorate" button when you click on any of the buildings you were able to decorate during the winter event. So now we are able to switch back and forth between holiday and normal decor again! It's Even letting me re-decorate the village square which I had accidentally removed from my blanket back into holiday form!


----------



## Sharona88

They need to add more blankets on the bed for the future. 

Does anyone knows when there is gonna be a new story or event? Many people think it is gonna be Aladdin


----------



## Naomi84

Sharona88 said:


> They need to add more blankets on the bed for the future.
> 
> Does anyone knows when there is gonna be a new story or event? Many people think it is gonna be Aladdin



Well not just for the future, I am already out of blankets on this bed, super annoying, as I don't have all the buildings and characters yet, but can't place them anywhere now.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Sharona88 said:


> They need to add more blankets on the bed for the future.
> 
> Does anyone knows when there is gonna be a new story or event? Many people think it is gonna be Aladdin



Hope so! Would be awesome to have little Abu and Rajah on my blanket.


----------



## Alex594

I accidently bought an item with diamonds  damn, I was so worried about getting enough diamonds to buy more blanket...

I'm playing it in an iPad Air and I only earn 1 diamond a day with the quests! Why the difference to other tablets?

I'm stuck on level 25, finished Belle, protecting/stealing the Treasure on Tangled and earning coins to buy Kristoff. Earning points to level up has been really hard.


----------



## sapphirenian

Naomi84 said:


> Well not just for the future, I am already out of blankets on this bed, super annoying, as I don't have all the buildings and characters yet, but can't place them anywhere now.


I placed the buildings and decorations very much side by side for each story. I think I even used the smallest square  that I can find for decorations like lamp posts and such. My blanket doesn't look great right now because of that. Meh.


----------



## sapphirenian

Alex594 said:


> I accidently bought an item with diamonds  damn, I was so worried about getting enough diamonds to buy more blanket...
> 
> I'm playing it in an iPad Air and I only earn 1 diamond a day with the quests! Why the difference to other tablets?
> 
> I'm stuck on level 25, finished Belle, protecting/stealing the Treasure on Tangled and earning coins to buy Kristoff. Earning points to level up has been really hard.


I don't know why they have a difference. I saw with my own two eyes that my mother were really given 2 diamonds on her Daily Challenge. I also contacted Customer Support and they just told me this:

"All rewards in Enchanted Tales are random and are determined by a number of factors. These include player level, number of items unlocked, and in which order they were unlocked."

I don't understand what they were talking about the number of items unlocked. Do you think it's the decors and buildings? 
My mother's level is still below mine and she has been receiving the 2 diamond reward ever since.


----------



## figment_jii

I would guess that "number of items unlocked" refers to the number of characters that have been unlocked...but I also think it probably includes the decor and buildings.  When I asked about the prices for the items during the Winter event, support said the prices depended on "characters unlocked, progress within the story lines, amount of quilt sections, and total level", which is similar answer to the one you got.  So I'd be inclined to say that it looks like the rewards are also dependent upon where you are in the game.  I kind of think of it as "what percent of having everything possible, do you have".  The higher the percentage, the harder the game is (meaning high prices during the Event and smaller rewards.

We know that that the Event items had different prices depending on where you are in the game, but I wonder if any of the other things also have different prices?


----------



## Irene Sam

sapphirenian said:


> I don't know why they have a difference. I saw with my own two eyes that my mother were really given 2 diamonds on her Daily Challenge. I also contacted Customer Support and they just told me this:
> 
> "All rewards in Enchanted Tales are random and are determined by a number of factors. These include player level, number of items unlocked, and in which order they were unlocked."
> 
> I don't understand what they were talking about the number of items unlocked. Do you think it's the decors and buildings?
> My mother's level is still below mine and she has been receiving the 2 diamond reward ever since.



When I start off the game, I get the daily quest with 3x75coins + 1 diamond. Then watch 5 movies then will get 5 diamonds.
Then when I progress, the dialy quest become 3x25coins + 1 diamond. Then watch 5 movies then get 75 coins.
Then progress until today... i only get daily quest 3x25 coins + 1 diamond. No more watching movies thing.

So I am not sure the update cause this or depends on level.
Just want to share this.


----------



## Mumma848

Irene Sam said:


> When I start off the game, I get the daily quest with 3x75coins + 1 diamond. Then watch 5 movies then will get 5 diamonds.
> Then when I progress, the dialy quest become 3x25coins + 1 diamond. Then watch 5 movies then get 75 coins.
> Then progress until today... i only get daily quest 3x25 coins + 1 diamond. No more watching movies thing.
> 
> So I am not sure the update cause this or depends on level.
> Just want to share this.



I also went through the same 'pattern'


----------



## ned76

did anyone have the post event sale that was supposed to last for 4 day actually have it run for the full time? or did everyone loose it after day 1 or 2 (it had some aladin items and some from the harvest event) i really needed most of those items since loosing my game but it disappeared before i could purchase and contacting support they said there was a technical issue which they believed meant it wouldnt be returning for an indefinite period of time


----------



## Haruka

Is this a cruel joke?  I missed getting Footstool in the event, and have just now advanced to a point where I can see an option for Belle to 'play in the snow' and it shows Footstool as a character that can be unlocked, but when I click on it, I'm brought to the list of available items and he's not one of them.


----------



## TerraRanomi

ned76 said:


> did anyone have the post event sale that was supposed to last for 4 day actually have it run for the full time? or did everyone loose it after day 1 or 2 (it had some aladin items and some from the harvest event) i really needed most of those items since loosing my game but it disappeared before i could purchase and contacting support they said there was a technical issue which they believed meant it wouldnt be returning for an indefinite period of time


That was probably the case for everyone, more like a 40-minute sale than a 4-day sale. I had just bought the items I wanted when it disappeared.


----------



## Saphira

Anybody else having trouble launching the game this evening? It won't load for me  

Update - turned my wi-fi off here at home and it loaded just fine, time to have the hubby check with wi-fi!


----------



## Alex594

sapphirenian said:


> I don't know why they have a difference. I saw with my own two eyes that my mother were really given 2 diamonds on her Daily Challenge. I also contacted Customer Support and they just told me this:
> 
> "All rewards in Enchanted Tales are random and are determined by a number of factors. These include player level, number of items unlocked, and in which order they were unlocked."
> 
> I don't understand what they were talking about the number of items unlocked. Do you think it's the decors and buildings?
> My mother's level is still below mine and she has been receiving the 2 diamond reward ever since.




Sounds like ********. Maybe it's something that only new players get, but I'm on level 26 and the rewards have always been the same no matter what.

Sometimes I hate that this game is so cute. Everything's expensive, there are these differences between players, it pushes you to spend money...


----------



## amp346

I was able to decorate a few of the beauty and the beast buildings during the winter event, but I was only able to decorate 1 frozen building, the village square. I just opened the game a minute ago and ALL of my frozen buildings were suddenly covered with snow! Did this happen to anyone else? The only possible thing I can think of is that I have Elsa doing the "practice her control" task... do the buildings become snow covered when She does this task? I've had her do this task many times before (level 16) and I don't ever remember this happening before.


----------



## Saphira

amp346 said:


> I was able to decorate a few of the beauty and the beast buildings during the winter event, but I was only able to decorate 1 frozen building, the village square. I just opened the game a minute ago and ALL of my frozen buildings were suddenly covered with snow! Did this happen to anyone else? The only possible thing I can think of is that I have Elsa doing the "practice her control" task... do the buildings become snow covered when She does this task? I've had her do this task many times before (level 16) and I don't ever remember this happening before.



It's all part of the story of Frozen ~ my buildings did it too once I reached a certain point. They are all still snow covered (except the Ice Harvester's Hut - that one has never gotten snow covered) and I am almost to Level 31, just unlocked Kristoff and Sven and Elsa has her ice powers now.


----------



## amp346

Saphira said:


> It's all part of the story of Frozen ~ my buildings did it too once I reached a certain point. They are all still snow covered (except the Ice Harvester's Hut - that one has never gotten snow covered) and I am almost to Level 31, just unlocked Kristoff and Sven and Elsa has her ice powers now.


You're right I see that now... i am on the quest called "sudden winter" so it is part of the story. A little dialogue between Anna and Hans popped up and Anna said "my sister didn't mean it, I'm going after her." So you're right it is part of the story to be like the movie. thank you! Pretty cute addition lol.


----------



## ForeverYoung101

Bons said:


> I am stuck on Rapunzel. They have escaped and she showed her healing power, but now there is no quest for that story line at all.


Tangled was my first story and the storyline stops after Rapunzel and Flynn escape the water dam and she heals his hand at the campsite. I think she meets Maximus at the campsite too but the quest doesn't progress after that. We'll have to wait for an update. The story does have some side quest stories for the different pub thugs like Attila and hook hand and they talk about getting ready for the lanterns. SO if you haven't unlocked the other tangled characters do that, but if you have that's just where the story stops for  now


----------



## CeriseSakura

The post 4 day sale is back on again, for those interested


----------



## OceanGirl2583

Has anyone purshased the pond and Yule log that goes with the footstool? I had opened the footstool but I guess because I couldn't complete the full quest before they ended the the event, my footstool vanished!! Was just wondering if buying those brought the character back?? Thanks


----------



## figment_jii

I don't quite understand the point of the sale.  Mine has three buildings featured (Town Hall, Storehouse, and Council House), but I already have them (so they're saying "Sold Out") and I don't think they were associated with any of the characters from the Winter Event and I don't recall buying them during the winter event.


----------



## LoLoD77

figment_jii said:


> I don't quite understand the point of the sale.  Mine has three buildings featured (Town Hall, Storehouse, and Council House), but I already have them (so they're saying "Sold Out") and I don't think they were associated with any of the characters from the Winter Event and I don't recall buying them during the winter event.


Those buildings were from the fall harvest event and they just generate coins. They are likely just giving you a chance to purchase them now in case you either missed the fall event or didn't get a chance to purchase them. Sometimes they do help with "unlock" items for characters.


----------



## sapphirenian

ForeverYoung101 said:


> Tangled was my first story and the storyline stops after Rapunzel and Flynn escape the water dam and she heals his hand at the campsite. I think she meets Maximus at the campsite too but the quest doesn't progress after that. We'll have to wait for an update. The story does have some side quest stories for the different pub thugs like Attila and hook hand and they talk about getting ready for the lanterns. SO if you haven't unlocked the other tangled characters do that, but if you have that's just where the story stops for  now


Once Rapunzel, Flynn, and Maximus meet, a storyline pops up for the Captain and Conli then the Princess Memorial building needs to be placed. I'm still in the process of building it so I don't know if there are quests after.


----------



## sapphirenian

OceanGirl2583 said:


> Has anyone purshased the pond and Yule log that goes with the footstool? I had opened the footstool but I guess because I couldn't complete the full quest before they ended the the event, my footstool vanished!! Was just wondering if buying those brought the character back?? Thanks


You mean you were able to unlock Footstool? Footstool was running around your blanket before the event finished? Because I was able to unlock Footstool but was not able to complete the quests associated with it and I still have the character in my blanket.


----------



## sapphirenian

CeriseSakura said:


> The post 4 day sale is back on again, for those interested


Still wondering why they included the Yule Log as part of the sale. All other buildings (aside from Winter Pond) generates coins. I understand including Winter Pond because Belle can use it for one of her moments...
I'm wondering because if it will be useful in the future, I might consider buying it.


----------



## ForeverYoung101

sapphirenian said:


> Once Rapunzel, Flynn, and Maximus meet, a storyline pops up for the Captain and Conli then the Princess Memorial building needs to be placed. I'm still in the process of building it so I don't know if there are quests after.


Ah yes you're right! Sorry I forgot about the captain's quest, my tangled storyline stopped in like November since it was my first story. There's nothing significant after the Captain of the guard's quest.


----------



## ForeverYoung101

sapphirenian said:


> Still wondering why they included the Yule Log as part of the sale. All other buildings (aside from Winter Pond) generates coins. I understand including Winter Pond because Belle can use it for one of her moments...
> I'm wondering because if it will be useful in the future, I might consider buying it.


I bought the Yule log because I have the footstool and the winter pond and I was confused as to wether Belle's "winter comfort" quest was part of the actual storyline or just the winter event. I thought that quest might pop up again if I bought it... but it didn't. Maybe they just added it because most people didn't have time to buy it with pine cones. I got the footstool but didn't have time to unlock the Yule log. It probably appeals to the people trying to collect every single decoration and building, but other than that I don't see any use for it unfortunately.


----------



## sapphirenian

ForeverYoung101 said:


> I bought the Yule log because I have the footstool and the winter pond and I was confused as to wether Belle's "winter comfort" quest was part of the actual storyline or just the winter event. I thought that quest might pop up again if I bought it... but it didn't. Maybe they just added it because most people didn't have time to buy it with pine cones. I got the footstool but didn't have time to unlock the Yule log. It probably appeals to the people trying to collect every single decoration and building, but other than that I don't see any use for it unfortunately.


LOL I ended up buying the Yule Log. When the dialogue box popped up again, it says that it's 2016 Clearance Sale. So I think the items in there won't be available anymore if they put up a new sale this year.
Also, the Yule Log's quite cute. You can even see the little fire crackling. Haha.


----------



## Lothlórien

TerraRanomi said:


> Crap, closed it already.


Mine automatically logs me out of the game when i leave the app.


----------



## Lothlórien

I am completely annoyed with how this quest went down.  I was on a cruise ship the last 8 days.  Like other quests, I fully expected to see my 68K pine cones converted to coins, but nope!  And to top it off, about 41K of my coins disappeared and their support pretty much says "sorry about your bad luck!!"


----------



## amp346

It sucks that Belle shows that she can do a task with the footstool on the pond but I didn't get to unlock the footstool  I hope they give us all a chance to get the footstool again because it seems like everyone wanted him but only few were able to unlock him. I'm also really hoping they bring jasmine back as the 4th story for the blanket and Not just a limited event.


----------



## amp346

They seriously need to add a confirmation for using diamonds. I accidentally just wasted 2 diamonds on getting coins for a building that produces coins every 2 minutes!  I accidentally hit the button and I definitely didn't want to waste diamonds on that!


----------



## amp346

Does anyone think there is a point in buying the beehive or the Agrabah sheep? I wasn't yet playing the game during the Agrabah event, so I don't have any Agrabah items on my blanket... but I've been hearing rumors that they may be bringing jasmine back as the 4th princess for the blanket... but it seems like the items in this sale will not be coming back and this is a last call for them. I know the sheep generate coins because I have the sheep for belle's storyline, however, I don't want to have these 2 random Agrabah items sitting on my blanket if they are not going to have a jasmine storyline ever again.


----------



## Irene Sam

amp346 said:


> They seriously need to add a confirmation for using diamonds. I accidentally just wasted 2 diamonds on getting coins for a building that produces coins every 2 minutes!  I accidentally hit the button and I definitely didn't want to waste diamonds on that!


I wasted diamonds like that as well! And I complain to support team. They just replied that will revert my concern to development team ...


----------



## LoLoD77

amp346 said:


> Does anyone think there is a point in buying the beehive or the Agrabah sheep? I wasn't yet playing the game during the Agrabah event, so I don't have any Agrabah items on my blanket... but I've been hearing rumors that they may be bringing jasmine back as the 4th princess for the blanket... but it seems like the items in this sale will not be coming back and this is a last call for them. I know the sheep generate coins because I have the sheep for belle's storyline, however, I don't want to have these 2 random Agrabah items sitting on my blanket if they are not going to have a jasmine storyline ever again.


The beehives also generate coins, if that helps. As much as I'd like to see a more classic princess, like Cinderella or Snow White, I think the Jasmine event was a preview. It was awhile ago so I could be remembering wrong but that's what I thought they said during the event.


----------



## bellenchip

Hi everyone! I have been playing enchanted tales for a while now and have probably spent over 30 bucks on the game but I need a new phone. I can't figure out if this game will be restored or if I will lose all of my time and money I spent. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Roarke80

Please can someone confirm if the belle making snow angel moment with the winter pond requires the footstool? Im tempted to buy the pond but I don't have footstool. Thanks!


----------



## LoLoD77

Roarke80 said:


> Please can someone confirm if the belle making snow angel moment with the winter pond requires the footstool? Im tempted to buy the pond but I don't have footstool. Thanks!


No, her snow angel task doesn't require the Footstool. They have a separate "play in snow" task.


----------



## Roarke80

LoLoD77 said:


> No, her snow angel task doesn't require the Footstool. They have a separate "play in snow" task.


Thank you!


----------



## Lothlórien

bellenchip said:


> Hi everyone! I have been playing enchanted tales for a while now and have probably spent over 30 bucks on the game but I need a new phone. I can't figure out if this game will be restored or if I will lose all of my time and money I spent. Does anyone have any experience with this?




Do you have an iphone?   If so,  you can back it up to icloud and when you re-image, your game will keep its progress.


----------



## Maaike

Just wanted to ask if any of the Android users also have this problem:
Sometimes when I watch a video for coins or to skip the last hour of an activity, it doesn't work. So I watched the video but I don't get the reward or the activity still has an hour remaining.
Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## Aryn

bellenchip said:


> Hi everyone! I have been playing enchanted tales for a while now and have probably spent over 30 bucks on the game but I need a new phone. I can't figure out if this game will be restored or if I will lose all of my time and money I spent. Does anyone have any experience with this?


I just ran into this issue last week. I could not restore from my backup because somehow I had restrictions on and didn't have the password to take it off. So Siri didn't work and I decided to just start fresh with a new phone and not use my backup.
I lost everything!! I was a level 25 had slogged through all the timed quests, had everyone but the footstool. When I asked if they could port my game over since I had the old gamer id and the new one, they could not.
I got nothing and had to start over. They didn't care a bit. Even things like the ice hut and the other 2 buildings I could not get back, they told me to ask itunes, who only returned one buildings price. I also lost Jasmine with no idea if she will ever be back. They gave me only what I could prove I had bought and gave me my diamonds back. 
Since I am a sucker, I am starting over and am currently at level 11. 
Good luck, I am sure a backup will keep your game for you, if not, you are can start over with me!


----------



## dawnm8877

Hoping for some help and advice! I have been working on the Tangled story, which I started third, and I finally managed to unlock Shorty's cupid outfit. Then the quest continues with him flying  around, a moment that takes 2hrs. As soon as I set Shorty on this moment, a new quest opened for Flynn to dance a jig, which is a 6hr moment. Every time I try to send Flynn to dance, it takes me to Shorty! I know there was a spot in the Winter event that a task Oaken was supposed to do was actually completed by Kai so I was wondering if this is what is going on? Has anyone else experienced this or is my game just being buggy? Thanks!


----------



## dawnm8877

Maaike said:


> Just wanted to ask if any of the Android users also have this problem:
> Sometimes when I watch a video for coins or to skip the last hour of an activity, it doesn't work. So I watched the video but I don't get the reward or the activity still has an hour remaining.
> Anyone else with this problem?



Yes, back when I had the opportunity to watch the videos, this happened quite a bit. I haven't had videos since the Winter event so take it as a bonus when it works!


----------



## Irene Sam

dawnm8877 said:


> Hoping for some help and advice! I have been working on the Tangled story, which I started third, and I finally managed to unlock Shorty's cupid outfit. Then the quest continues with him flying  around, a moment that takes 2hrs. As soon as I set Shorty on this moment, a new quest opened for Flynn to dance a jig, which is a 6hr moment. Every time I try to send Flynn to dance, it takes me to Shorty! I know there was a spot in the Winter event that a task Oaken was supposed to do was actually completed by Kai so I was wondering if this is what is going on? Has anyone else experienced this or is my game just being buggy? Thanks!


You need to wait for Shorty to complete the task then only can send Flynn in. 
It's because they cannot perform task together in same building.


----------



## dawnm8877

Irene Sam said:


> You need to wait for Shorty to complete the task then only can send Flynn in.
> It's because they cannot perform task together in same building.



Thanks! I wonder why only one at a time? You can send as many as you want to all the other buildings. Sometimes I can have 5 characters in Beast's castle at the same time! Strange!


----------



## Irene Sam

dawnm8877 said:


> Thanks! I wonder why only one at a time? You can send as many as you want to all the other buildings. Sometimes I can have 5 characters in Beast's castle at the same time! Strange!


Some task that you can see the action one then you can't send together.
Like for Frozen story, you cannot send Anna dance and also The Duke bow impressively in the Arendelle Castle together.


----------



## CeriseSakura

Aryn said:


> I just ran into this issue last week. I could not restore from my backup because somehow I had restrictions on and didn't have the password to take it off. So Siri didn't work and I decided to just start fresh with a new phone and not use my backup.
> I lost everything!! I was a level 25 had slogged through all the timed quests, had everyone but the footstool. When I asked if they could port my game over since I had the old gamer id and the new one, they could not.
> I got nothing and had to start over. They didn't care a bit. Even things like the ice hut and the other 2 buildings I could not get back, they told me to ask itunes, who only returned one buildings price. I also lost Jasmine with no idea if she will ever be back. They gave me only what I could prove I had bought and gave me my diamonds back.
> Since I am a sucker, I am starting over and am currently at level 11.
> Good luck, I am sure a backup will keep your game for you, if not, you are can start over with me!



Good luck Aryn, I myself also lost all my data right after the Agrabah events and had to restart all over again.


----------



## lme30005

I have an iPhone but need to get a new one. Will it really back up to iCloud? I also have an iPad but it just opens a new game on there. Another game I play asks me whether I want the local game or iCloud game when I open but this doesn't. I don't know how else to save it


----------



## sapphirenian

Lothlórien said:


> Do you have an iphone?   If so,  you can back it up to icloud and when you re-image, your game will keep its progress.


How do you back up?


----------



## sapphirenian

amp346 said:


> Does anyone think there is a point in buying the beehive or the Agrabah sheep? I wasn't yet playing the game during the Agrabah event, so I don't have any Agrabah items on my blanket... but I've been hearing rumors that they may be bringing jasmine back as the 4th princess for the blanket... but it seems like the items in this sale will not be coming back and this is a last call for them. I know the sheep generate coins because I have the sheep for belle's storyline, however, I don't want to have these 2 random Agrabah items sitting on my blanket if they are not going to have a jasmine storyline ever again.


Jasmine will be back. It was written on the description of her limited event that it's a preview of her story. Just not sure if she will definitely be the 4th princess in the blanket. The developers could put a different princess first before adding the Aladdin storyline.


----------



## Lothlórien

sapphirenian said:


> How do you back up?



You have to either back it up to your computer through itunes or you can do icloud through your PC or via your phone in settings where is says "icloud".


----------



## Mackado323

Lothlórien said:


> You have to either back it up to your computer through itunes or you can do icloud through your PC or via your phone in settings where is says "icloud".


 my phone is also at the end of it's life. I've honestly put off getting it, because I was worried about this. I'm going to literally, embarrassingly, speak to the representative at Verizon when I go in about how I want to really keep this game in the progress that I've made. Level 30, over 100,000 coins , characters, outfits and buildings from both the fall and winter events.  So I'm trying to do everything in my power to be a smart and proactive about it as possible. My only worry is that I'm not really sure this game was ever backed up? And that you didn't login with Facebook, or Gmail or anything like that?


----------



## Lothlórien

Mackado323 said:


> my phone is also at the end of it's life. I've honestly put off getting it, because I was worried about this. I'm going to literally, embarrassingly, speak to the representative at Verizon when I go in about how I want to really keep this game in the progress that I've made. Level 30, over 100,000 coins , characters, outfits and buildings from both the fall and winter events.  So I'm trying to do everything in my power to be a smart and proactive about it as possible. My only worry is that I'm not really sure this game was ever backed up? And that you didn't login with Facebook, or Gmail or anything like that?



I have an iphone.  I installed the game with no login.  The only thing it wanted was my age.  I always put 99, because it is really none of their business if I am 10 or 100.   
I Googled and found that itunes back-up to either your PC or cloud is the only way to save this game because it is not done by userID, FB, LINE acct, etc.

At Verizon, they may have a way to back your entire phone up in-store and move it to a new phone.  That is what they will do for you at the Sprint store.  I would hope all providers would do the same.

Best wishes for not losing your game.


----------



## Alex594

Anyone here noticed how both Magic Kingdoms and Disney Emoji are doing Mulan? I wonder if Enchanted Tales will pick her as well...
I wish they would just start with Jasmine though. Her presence in the blanket feels very incomplete. And give away a bit more blanket, I don't want to spend diamonds and I'm weeks away of the next level.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Alex594 said:


> Anyone here noticed how both Magic Kingdoms and Disney Emoji are doing Mulan? I wonder if Enchanted Tales will pick her as well...
> I wish they would just start with Jasmine though. Her presence in the blanket feels very incomplete. And give away a bit more blanket, I don't want to spend diamonds and I'm weeks away of the next level.


Hope so too, Jasmine seems so lonely.


----------



## LoLoD77

dawnm8877 said:


> Hoping for some help and advice! I have been working on the Tangled story, which I started third, and I finally managed to unlock Shorty's cupid outfit. Then the quest continues with him flying  around, a moment that takes 2hrs. As soon as I set Shorty on this moment, a new quest opened for Flynn to dance a jig, which is a 6hr moment. Every time I try to send Flynn to dance, it takes me to Shorty! I know there was a spot in the Winter event that a task Oaken was supposed to do was actually completed by Kai so I was wondering if this is what is going on? Has anyone else experienced this or is my game just being buggy? Thanks!


 Buildings can only accommodate one "movie clapper" or animated task at a time. Think of it like a stage. You can't have more than one scene playing at a time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Alex594 said:


> Anyone here noticed how both Magic Kingdoms and Disney Emoji are doing Mulan? I wonder if Enchanted Tales will pick her as well...
> I wish they would just start with Jasmine though. Her presence in the blanket feels very incomplete. And give away a bit more blanket, I don't want to spend diamonds and I'm weeks away of the next level.


I hope when they do add on to Jasmine it is not while the Mulan event is going happening on Kingdoms.  The Christmas events going on at the same time almost killed me!  Thought my husband was going to hide my tablet from me.


----------



## AJ1983

LoLoD77 said:


> Buildings can only accommodate one "movie clapper" or animated task at a time. Think of it like a stage. You can't have more than one scene playing at a time.



Whats the deal with the movie clapper things? I notice only some tasks have them..are they significant?


----------



## TerraRanomi

AJ1983 said:


> Whats the deal with the movie clapper things? I notice only some tasks have them..are they significant?



Those tasks are actions they actually performed in the movies. (Like Flynn swinging from a vine for instance.)


----------



## Sharona88

I now have to create three customs (Rapunzel with Pascal, Belle (the cape version) and Hans), That is a lot of work 

If I need to choose between Mulan and Jasmine for the next story, I think I will go for Mulan..


----------



## AJ1983

TerraRanomi said:


> Those tasks are actions they actually performed in the movies. (Like Flynn swinging from a vine for instance.)


Thank you! That has been driving me crazy! Mystery solved


----------



## TerraRanomi

AJ1983 said:


> Thank you! That has been driving me crazy! Mystery solved


You're welcome.


----------



## amp346

Hello! Could someone tell me which character is "Carol" and which building she comes with? The only female character I don't have left is whoever the frozen lady is that comes with the flower shop. I am currently trying to unlock Flynn and one of the tasks unlock him is for Carol to mend clothing. I didn't think it made any sense for Carol to mend clothes as she comes with the flower shop, but I know that they sometimes stick a character with a random building so it's not always relative to their role. I just couldn't figure out who she was since a lot of those background characters in the movies weren't really introduced by name. I didn't know who Kai was either until I unlocked him.. I realized that he was briefly seen in the frozen movie but was never introduced by name.


----------



## CeriseSakura

amp346 said:


> Hello! Could someone tell me which character is "Carol" and which building she comes with? The only female character I don't have left is whoever the frozen lady is that comes with the flower shop. I am currently trying to unlock Flynn and one of the tasks unlock him is for Carol to mend clothing. I didn't think it made any sense for Carol to mend clothes as she comes with the flower shop, but I know that they sometimes stick a character with a random building so it's not always relative to their role. I just couldn't figure out who she was since a lot of those background characters in the movies weren't really introduced by name. I didn't know who Kai was either until I unlocked him.. I realized that he was briefly seen in the frozen movie but was never introduced by name.



Hi there, as I recall Carol is definitely the lady that comes with the flower shop. She has a 3hour or 4hour task to mend clothes if I remember correctly.


----------



## QuesySue

is anyone else trying to unlock sven? I started with Frozen as the last story, but getting the chests is taking forever. In 3 days I got 1 chest and 3 people constantly doing tasks for it: Gaston, The Duke and Kai. I must manage to get 7


----------



## TerraRanomi

QuesySue said:


> is anyone else trying to unlock sven? I started with Frozen as the last story, but getting the chests is taking forever. In 3 days I got 1 chest and 3 people constantly doing tasks for it: Gaston, The Duke and Kai. I must manage to get 7



Took me several days, maybe even a week to unlock him. They are very stingy with the chests but you'll get them, eventually.


----------



## sapphirenian

QuesySue said:


> is anyone else trying to unlock sven? I started with Frozen as the last story, but getting the chests is taking forever. In 3 days I got 1 chest and 3 people constantly doing tasks for it: Gaston, The Duke and Kai. I must manage to get 7


I had a tougher time getting the carrots for Sven rather than the chests. I was simultaneously unlocking both Kristoff and Sven (just a day apart) and they both shared the carrots item to get them unlocked.

Try to collect the reward as soon as possible especially with the Duke's 1-hour task. As TerraRanomi said, you'll get them eventually. Good luck!


----------



## Saphira

This is a new first - I have no more quests to work on!! I am at Level 33 and just finished Kristoff's "Snow Escape" quest and no more popped up! I already opened up the last quilt square and the gift box is now 45 minutes away from being done.

So, when is the next update? I might play until I fill the Level bar but not much beyond that since it will just be lost anyways - and I don't need the coins as I have 1,203,404.

Side note, am I the only one that is experiencing some lag to the game? It seems like it hiccups or something while I play; game play is not as smooth as it just to be. I know it's not my wi-fi here at home because it happens on cell service when I am out and about. Just curious if I am the only one experiencing it. 

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## CeriseSakura

Saphira said:


> Side note, am I the only one that is experiencing some lag to the game? It seems like it hiccups or something while I play; game play is not as smooth as it just to be. I know it's not my wi-fi here at home because it happens on cell service when I am out and about. Just curious if I am the only one experiencing it.


I have also been experiencing lag to the app, even when I restart or force reboot my ipad its still the same. I've been playing less because of that, even though I still have many characters to unlock.


----------



## figment_jii

I've also experienced lag, but mostly when the game first starts.  If I let the game fully load (for me, that happens when the daily prize chest appears), it seems like the rest of the game plays more smoothly.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm ready for the next event too.  Hope it comes soon.


----------



## Alex594

Saphira said:


> This is a new first - I have no more quests to work on!! I am at Level 33 and just finished Kristoff's "Snow Escape" quest and no more popped up! I already opened up the last quilt square and the gift box is now 45 minutes away from being done.
> 
> So, when is the next update? I might play until I fill the Level bar but not much beyond that since it will just be lost anyways - and I don't need the coins as I have 1,203,404.




Keep doing the Daily Challenges and earn some diamonds  they will be useful.
I'm sure they will do something for Valentine's Day.


----------



## amp346

Windwaker4444 said:


> I hope when they do add on to Jasmine it is not while the Mulan event is going happening on Kingdoms.  The Christmas events going on at the same time almost killed me!  Thought my husband was going to hide my tablet from me.


I just started playing magic kingdoms and it is so confusing to me! I feel like enchanted tales is simpler and I prefer the graphics of enchanted tales as well. But I started magic kingdom after everyone in this forum was talking about the mulan event... how do I get started on the mulan event? So far I only have Mickey, goofy, woody and Prince Charming unlocked and I have been doing all of their quests. Every time I click on mulan it says "coming soon"


----------



## liljc

amp346 said:


> I just started playing magic kingdoms and it is so confusing to me! I feel like enchanted tales is simpler and I prefer the graphics of enchanted tales as well. But I started magic kingdom after everyone in this forum was talking about the mulan event... how do I get started on the mulan event? So far I only have Mickey, goofy, woody and Prince Charming unlocked and I have been doing all of their quests. Every time I click on mulan it says "coming soon"



I started the Kingdoms game very very early on when the game first came out so I wouldn't have a clue what sort of challenges there may be with starting the game now.  There is a forum for the Magic Kingdoms game which is pretty active.  Hopefully you can get some help there.  

http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-magic-kingdoms-tips.3494259/


----------



## QuesySue

Everytime I give rapunzel a new task the game freezes and I need To restart it. Also I think my daily diamonds aren't added To the Total. Now got 109 so tomorrow i'll check it


----------



## Sofia Bjaaland

Does the quests end before the story is complete? I did the Wolf Mountain quest in B&tB and then there were no more quest for that story. Is this how its support to be or do I have a bug?


----------



## Lana_lol

Sofia Bjaaland said:


> Does the quests end before the story is complete? I did the Wolf Mountain quest in B&tB and then there were no more quest for that story. Is this how its support to be or do I have a bug?


That's the last one, at least for now. I suppose that there will be another update with new characters such as Chip and Mrs. Potts, and more quests for B&tB story.


----------



## Sofia Bjaaland

Lana_lol said:


> That's the last one, at least for now. I suppose that there will be another update with new characters such as Chip and Mrs. Potts, and more quests for B&tB story.


Thanks!


----------



## MrsPottts

I hope they put on a new event soon, I'm reaching the end of the quests for my 2nd and 3rd princesses and been playing the daily tasks for diamonds, but it's getting kinda boring...


----------



## AJ1983

My Belle's Cloak Costume randomly disappeared?


----------



## sapphirenian

No sign of any Valentine event?


----------



## MrsPottts

sapphirenian said:


> No sign of any Valentine event?



 Maybe next week? How could they miss Valentine's Day?


----------



## Lana_lol

One girl posted in official fb group a photo of new event and it should start today. However I can't find the conformation anywhere else


----------



## Alex594

Lana_lol said:


> One girl posted in official fb group a photo of new event and it should start today. However I can't find the conformation anywhere else



Can you share the link please?


----------



## Alex594

sapphirenian said:


> No sign of any Valentine event?





MrsPottts said:


> Maybe next week? How could they miss Valentine's Day?



Hopefully they won't make it two-day event impossible to finish 

I'm pretty sure something is coming up in the next few days. I hope so, I haven't finished all the stories but I'm getting bored already.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I just updated my game.  Nothing happened except a quest to store a building and then put it back.


----------



## Windwaker4444

The update said the event begins on Friday the 10th.  The triplets from BaB will be available.


----------



## Alex594

Windwaker4444 said:


> The update said the event begins on Friday the 10th.  The triplets from BaB will be available.



No update available for me yet. I wonder, will the triplets and the event require coins? Or other currency, like previous events? I've been saving lots of money instead of spending it in more buildings because I'm afraid I'll need it in a next event (and yes, this time I want to finish it).


----------



## sapphirenian

Alex594 said:


> No update available for me yet. I wonder, will the triplets and the event require coins? Or other currency, like previous events? I've been saving lots of money instead of spending it in more buildings because I'm afraid I'll need it in a next event (and yes, this time I want to finish it).


No update available for me, too. 
I think if it's an Event, it will have a different currency. Cause for all the past events: Harvest Festival needed autumn leaves, Agrabah Event needed hourglasses, and the Winter Festival used pinecones.


----------



## sapphirenian

Windwaker4444 said:


> The update said the event begins on Friday the 10th.  The triplets from BaB will be available.


Who are the triplets in the story?


----------



## Majesty

Hello fellow players! Newbie here!
I'm on level 30 and have one more Tangel character to unlock.
I updated the game today and love the new Valentine icon on my desktop.
However, while the game is running smoothly, half of the buildings have stopped appearing altogether which is 'quite' annoying. Moreover the actios on the left bar don't have icons anymore and some characters have a white square above them instead of their round icon urgh! I hope they fix that.
I also had the 'store Gaston's building and put it back' action from the fairy but that's it for now.
One of the triplets will be automatically unlocked when the Valentine event officially starts, I'm really looking forward to this event!

Oh, and I LOVE the new emerald green bed, much more beautiful than the previous blue one.


----------



## Majesty

sapphirenian said:


> Who are the triplets in the story?



They're Gaston's stalkers, haven't you see the movie?


----------



## Lana_lol

Majesty said:


> Hello fellow players! Newbie here!
> I'm on level 30 and have one more Tangel character to unlock.
> I updated the game today and love the new Valentine icon on my desktop.
> However, while the game is running smoothly, half of the buildings have stopped appearing altogether which is 'quite' annoying. Moreover the actios on the left bar don't have icons anymore and some characters have a white square above them instead of their round icon urgh! I hope they fix that.
> I also had the 'store Gaston's building and put it back' action from the fairy but that's it for now.
> One of the triplets will be automatically unlocked when the Valentine event officially starts, I'm really looking forward to this event!
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE the new emerald green bed, much more beautiful than the previous blue one.



Do you have winter decorations on Gaston's tavern? Some players reported that they lost winter decorations when they accidentally stored a decorated building. I don't want to lose decorations.


----------



## Lana_lol

My game works soo slow and constantly experiencing glitches. It is very hard to play.

The bed looks much nicer. I hated those send and snow colors.


----------



## Majesty

Lana_lol said:


> Do you have winter decorations on Gaston's tavern? Some players reported that they lost winter decorations when they accidentally stored a decorated building. I don't want to lose decorations.



Nope that Christmas event was such a mess I only managed to unlock Gerda and Gunther and decorate Plumet's thingy and get some Christmas trees and stuff.  I bought some diamonds to try and unlock Footstool but ran out of time. But yeah I'd be so pissed if my Christmas decorations had disappeared!  Sorry if that happens to you.


----------



## Majesty

Lana_lol said:


> My game works soo slow and constantly experiencing glitches. It is very hard to play.
> 
> The bed looks much nicer. I hated those send and snow colors.



As I said the game's always been running very smoothly for me but today's the first time I experience glitches and there are so many it would be hilarious if it wasn't so annoying!
Best glitch so far : character icons flying all over the bed while I browse. Yeah that one's fun/weird. That new update a mess is.


----------



## Majesty

By the way I'm dreading having to find 160 diamonds to unlock the last two bed squares. I try not to spend too much cash on games so yeah that's gonna be a fun ride. Disney.


----------



## Lana_lol

I'm on level 29 and there are 12 locked bed squares but I still have some space left for new stuff. If you bought more than one piece of the same decoration just store some of them. I suppose they will extend the bed soon


----------



## Majesty

Oh I'm fine at the moment I still have a bit of space and will be unlocking the level 31 square very soon.
Yeah they might extend the bed or add a second one I guess.
Or... they might release Enchanted Tales 2 as a paying app.
I'm betting on the second option but we'll see!


----------



## Alex594

This game is a mess sometimes. So many people here have updated it, while others can't do it yet.





Majesty said:


> Oh I'm fine at the moment I still have a bit of space and will be unlocking the level 31 square very soon.
> Yeah they might extend the bed or add a second one I guess.
> Or... they might release Enchanted Tales 2 as a paying app.
> I'm betting on the second option but we'll see!



Well, it already almost makes you spend money to complete the events and have everything


----------



## Majesty

Yeah, almost... I did spend some money during the Jasmine 4-day sale event. And bought some diamonds. But not too much. Yeah. lol


----------



## Alex594

Any news from the new event? My App Store doesn't have any update available yet...


----------



## LoLoD77

Alex594 said:


> Any news from the new event? My App Store doesn't have any update available yet...


Me neither. Seems like they are doing a slow roll out because it looks like others have been getting it since last night. I wish it would hurry up already! LOL


----------



## Sharona88

sapphirenian said:


> Who are the triplets in the story?


I think the brothers of Marinda from Brave..


----------



## sapphirenian

LoLoD77 said:


> Me neither. Seems like they are doing a slow roll out because it looks like others have been getting it since last night. I wish it would hurry up already! LOL


Hey, me too! I want the update already! Tried restarting my device but there's still no update available.


----------



## sapphirenian

Majesty said:


> They're Gaston's stalkers, haven't you see the movie?


Oh, I remember them now. Didn't know they were called triplets. Wasn't really paying attention to them in the movie. LOL.


----------



## Majesty

Yeah. I'm REALLY loving that update. It's the first time I'm experiencing glitches so I'm, like, thrilled : the buildings keep disappearing (loving that empty green grass ), character icons and coins are floating all over the bed and have a white square above them which is like, sooo cool.











Yesterday there was an action involving Gaston to unlock one of the blonde triplets but it's nowhere to be found today, wish I'd taken a screenshot. Oh well it will be back soon enough.

Honestly I hope they fix those glitches because they make playing the game a real pain in the ****.


----------



## ForeverYoung101

sapphirenian said:


> Oh, I remember them now. Didn't know they were called triplets. Wasn't really paying attention to them in the movie. LOL.


They're usually called "the Bimbettes" amongst fans, so calling them triplets was a bit confusing.


----------



## Majesty

Why the Bimbettes? I'm French so I'm not completely accustomed to the original character names (expl : Mrs. Potts is Mrs. Samovar in the French dub, Footstool became Sultan, Cogsworth is called Big Ben for some mysterious reason etc.)

Here are some other examples :
- Moana -> Vaiana
- Flounder -> Polochon
- Scuttle -> Eureka
- Scrooge McDuck -> Oncle Picsou
- Goofy -> Dingo

and many others...


----------



## Lana_lol

Bimbettes is probably from "bimbos"  

From Wikipedia: *Bimbo* is a derogatory slang term for an attractive but unintelligent female.


----------



## Majesty

Oh alright cheers. Bimbo means the same in French actually. I gave some name changes in French dubs in my post above by the way.


----------



## Majesty

Why was the word **** censored in my post above by the way? (I mean a*rse). Is it that vulgar a term? lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

Nothing new has started in my game yet..other than it is playing really quirky.  Anyone have the event start yet?


----------



## Alex594

Windwaker4444 said:


> Nothing new has started in my game yet..other than it is playing really quirky.  Anyone have the event start yet?



Same here... I've unlocked a few blankets with diamonds and haven't done any missions just because I'm waiting for this new event, or update... now what? Should I spend all this money, because certainly if there's any limited offer or event it won't need coins?


----------



## Majesty

Alex594 said:


> Same here... I've unlocked a few blankets with diamonds and haven't done any missions just because I'm waiting for this new event, or update... now what? Should I spend all this money, because certainly if there's any limited offer or event it won't need coins?



Yes there's definitely something happening soon, I read about the princesses unlocking flower crowns for example... and I saw the possibility to unlock one of the Blonde triplets eventually (her icon appeared yesterday in one of Gaston's locked actions but they have now removed it).
I'm betting on a Valentine's day event in which we'll have to earn hearts to get new buildings, decorations and characters.
So yeah, you can spend your regular coins.


----------



## Alex594

Majesty said:


> Yes there's definitely something happening soon, I read about the princesses unlocking flower crowns for example... and I saw the possibility to unlock one of the Blonde triplets eventually (her icon appeared yesterday in one of Gaston's locked actions but they have now removed it).
> I'm betting on a Valentine's day event in which we'll have to earn hearts to get new buildings, decorations and characters.
> So yeah, you can spend your regular coins.



The flower crowns thing and the triplets, will they be part of the main story then?
Well, hopefully they will. I'm spending my coins right now in three different buildings and move on with the stories. Hope I don't screw things up by being surprised with a limited character that needs coins :S


----------



## Windwaker4444

Majesty said:


> Yes there's definitely something happening soon, I read about the princesses unlocking flower crowns for example... and I saw the possibility to unlock one of the Blonde triplets eventually (her icon appeared yesterday in one of Gaston's locked actions but they have now removed it).
> I'm betting on a Valentine's day event in which we'll have to earn hearts to get new buildings, decorations and characters.
> So yeah, you can spend your regular coins.


Thanks.  Guess I'll just do short tasks and keep checking back.  I'm still working on Sven.  I' ll post when my event starts.


----------



## ForeverYoung101

Alex594 said:


> The flower crowns thing and the triplets, will they be part of the main story then?
> Well, hopefully they will. I'm spending my coins right now in three different buildings and move on with the stories. Hope I don't screw things up by being surprised with a limited character that needs coins :S


The entire spring event will be separate from the main storylines. I've played this game from day one and events always have their own form of currency used. (Ex: the winter event used pine cones) your characters will  have new (and temporary) moments available for the quest that will earn them whatever the event currency is. All characters still have their normal coin tasks and you can still progress through the normal storylines during the event, but the event doesn't effect them. I believe they make a new currency for the events to make it more interesting and also to level the playingfield between people like me who have 300,000 coins and nothing to spend them on, and people who have just started playing or don't have as many coins. An event character or building will never need coins to be unlocked. Which can be either frustrating or helpful depending on your situation


----------



## QuesySue

Still don't have the update


----------



## Irene Sam

I still don't have any update


----------



## Sharona88

QuesySue said:


> Still don't have the update


Me neither


----------



## Sharona88

Does anyone know how I can change my profile photo? I dont have one now..


----------



## LoLoD77

Sharona88 said:


> Me neither


I don't have it either but I noticed that on the Disney help page for the game the "What's New in Disney Enchanted Tales" popular question that used to talk about adding the additional Frozen characters has disappeared which leads me to believe that something is coming soon. (Or that's just wishful thinking LOL)


----------



## LoLoD77

Sharona88 said:


> Does anyone know how I can change my profile photo? I dont have one now..


Scroll up to the blue menu bar at the top, click on your name to access your account then select Avatar. It will let you upload one.


----------



## TerraRanomi

LoLoD77 said:


> Scroll up to the blue menu bar at the top, click on your name to access your account then select Avatar. It will let you upload one.
> 
> View attachment 219649



You also need at least 10 posts (not sure about the number) before the option to pick an avatar is visible.


----------



## Sharona88

LoLoD77 said:


> Scroll up to the blue menu bar at the top, click on your name to access your account then select Avatar. It will let you upload one.
> 
> View attachment 219649


Thank you verry much. I now have a picture


----------



## LetMeBe

Windwaker4444 said:


> The update said the event begins on Friday the 10th.  The triplets from BaB will be available.


Event has not begun for me yet.


----------



## Sharona88

Google play store says:

SPRING IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER AND LOVE IS IN THE AIR!
All the kingdoms are celebrating with floral themed décor and buildings in the limited-time event, starting on February 10th.
Play new quests to meet the Triplets from Beauty and the Beast, make gifts for loved ones, and create flower crowns for each of the princesses.

So yes the three blondes from B&B, but still no new story line


----------



## Lola Prix

Anyone have the update yet? I have the new screen icon and that's it


----------



## TerraRanomi

I believe we still have little less than 3 hours to go.


----------



## sapphirenian

Sharona88 said:


> Google play store says:
> 
> SPRING IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER AND LOVE IS IN THE AIR!
> All the kingdoms are celebrating with floral themed décor and buildings in the limited-time event, starting on February 10th.
> Play new quests to meet the Triplets from Beauty and the Beast, make gifts for loved ones, and create flower crowns for each of the princesses.
> 
> So yes the three blondes from B&B, but still no new story line


Does this mean all android users have the update? Cause I'm using an iOS device and I don't even have a new icon.


----------



## Lola Prix

sapphirenian said:


> Does this mean all android users have the update? Cause I'm using an iOS device and I don't even have a new icon.


I'm using an android and all I've got so far is the icon still...


----------



## LoLoD77

sapphirenian said:


> Does this mean all android users have the update? Cause I'm using an iOS device and I don't even have a new icon.


I'm on an iPhone too. Nothing. Still looking at Olaf


----------



## jamesterg

Lola Prix said:


> Anyone have the update yet? I have the new screen icon and that's it


I'm the same new icon and a green blanket and my storage went up from 25 to 30 and green blanket instead of blue but no event


----------



## TerraRanomi

jamesterg said:


> I'm the same new icon and a green blanket and my storage went up from 25 to 30 and green blanket instead of blue but no event



Nice, hadn't noticed the number of items you can put in storage increased. I can store up to 35 now.


----------



## sapphirenian

Lola Prix said:


> I'm using an android and all I've got so far is the icon still...





LoLoD77 said:


> I'm on an iPhone too. Nothing. Still looking at Olaf


I just hope they have moved the start of the event and not the one that was rumored: Feb 10th.
Maybe I need to sleep on this. (Just like with Santa on Christmas. LOL)


----------



## sapphirenian

TerraRanomi said:


> I believe we still have little less than 3 hours to go.


It's already less than 3 hours past... where could the update be?


----------



## Majesty

Apparently the event keeps being postponed due to glitches.
Here's a first look I found online :


----------



## TerraRanomi

sapphirenian said:


> I just hope they have moved the start of the event and not the one that was rumored: Feb 10th.
> Maybe I need to sleep on this. (Just like with Santa on Christmas. LOL)





sapphirenian said:


> It's already less than 3 hours past... where could the update be?


Thought it would start around 8PM (GMT+1) like previous events. Actually that should've been yesterday, if the update was supposed to start the 10th. Not sure, no clue what time zone the game is in.

Anyway, it's already 11/02, almost 12 here. So, the update is most likely delayed.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Majesty said:


> Apparently the event keeps being postponed due to glitches.
> Here's a first look I found online :
> 
> View attachment 219714



Guess we'll have to be patient a little while longer.


----------



## jamesterg

TerraRanomi said:


> I am trying to post a screek shot of the email I got from customer support but I don't know how because every time I press the camera all it says is gallery - anyways they confirmed it would be post delayed


----------



## jamesterg

TerraRanomi said:


> Nice, hadn't noticed the number of items you can put in storage increased. I can store up to 35 now.


What level are you?


----------



## jamesterg

ForeverYoung101 said:


> The entire spring event will be separate from the main storylines. I've played this game from day one and events always have their own form of currency used. (Ex: the winter event used pine cones) your characters will  have new (and temporary) moments available for the quest that will earn them whatever the event currency is. All characters still have their normal coin tasks and you can still progress through the normal storylines during the event, but the event doesn't effect them. I believe they make a new currency for the events to make it more interesting and also to level the playingfield between people like me who have 300,000 coins and nothing to spend them on, and people who have just started playing or don't have as many coins. An event character or building will never need coins to be unlocked. Which can be either frustrating or helpful depending on your situation


How do you have 300k in coins???


----------



## TerraRanomi

jamesterg said:


> I am trying to post a screek shot of the email I got from customer support but I don't know how because every time I press the camera all it says is gallery - anyways they confirmed it would be post delayed.



I think something went wrong with your post here.  Thanks for asking about the update. Did they specify how long it would take?



jamesterg said:


> What level are you?



28.


----------



## jamesterg

TerraRanomi said:


> I think something went wrong with your post here.  Thanks for asking about the update. Did they specify how long it would take?
> 
> Hey Jamie,
> 
> No worries, you won't miss out on the Spring event! Our development team had to delay the event from starting after they found an issue with it. They're working on resolving that right now and should have it fixed soon, please keep an eye out for the event to start over the next few days!
> 
> If you have any more questions in the meantime please let us know.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Connor
> Disney Enchanted Tales Support
> 
> 
> 28.


----------



## LoLoD77

If you are trying to upload a screenshot, just use the "Upload a File" option next to the "Post Reply" button.


----------



## TAS257

I'm fine with the delay. But it would be nice to know when it will actually start!!!


----------



## ned76

well im in australia using android and its the 12th 6.30pm and i dont even have the new icon or anything ...... getting worried


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm in Texas.  I have the icon..but that's it so far.  I've done 2 updates since this was supposed to begin.  The second one fixed some of the strange glitches and changed my icon.  I wasn't prompted to do the second update.  I went to the playstore and my apps showed I could update again so I did it.  Hope it starts before Vday.


----------



## TAS257

I'm also in Australia and on Android. I received an update last night with no icon update on the Play store, but then the Valentine icon on my game in Applications.

The update is the first one mentioned above by Windwaker, with all the glitches, but have not received a second update! I wonder if the updates have something to do with how old your android version is?


----------



## sapphirenian

I'm in the Philippines and I have no update or new icon. Olaf is still my icon and the last update I had is for the Winter Event. Have they done this on their previous updates? Per country or continent basis?


----------



## QuesySue

Anybody else having troubles To load the game. Cant seem To login. Everytime retry message


----------



## sapphirenian

QuesySue said:


> Anybody else having troubles To load the game. Cant seem To login. Everytime retry message


My game seems to be fine. Just opened it a few minutes ago. Maybe it's your internet connection?


----------



## Vikutoria

My game is still a little bit glitchy today, my guess is that the event won't start until they manage to fix the glitches more first. I don't think we'll get the new event until tomorrow at least sadly.


----------



## sapphirenian

I'm very sad and disappointed that they might start the event during weekdays. I won't be able to focus on it because of work. I was really hoping they'd have it this weekend.


----------



## Tygari

After Christmas event anyone else put the game on hold till this event?  I wish to start the event currencies as low as possible.
I will race up tye game plenty once the event starts.


----------



## OldschoolDisneyrules

If you have a "Holiday Goose" or more than one, please check their return.  The Holiday Goose is/was not a "free" in game item.  So, if you paid good diamonds or paid for it directly in one of the special sales, it should be giving out the return of 10 coins, 5 experience.  Since the update, mine are currently incorrectly returning 3 coins, 2 experience.  I have already sent an email to support.  My Agrabah Sheep are still correctly returning 10 coins, 5 experience. This is one instance where the players should absolutely contact support to make them aware and have them correct this mistake.  They've lowered all the animal payouts. Rabbits Warren, Goose Nest, and Flock of Sheep were all paying out 3 coins, 2 experience. Now they are paying out 2 coin, 1 experience. Players need to send in their emails requesting correction, especially diamond buying players or any player who directly bought the Agrabah Sheep and Holiday Goose, who should be paying out 10 coins, 5 experience. I can deal with the other glitches the update has presented, but I'm not o.k. with being cheated on something we actually paid for. Good luck to everyone in the upcoming event.


----------



## MrsPottts

My Agrabah sheep, holiday geese and flock of sheep are giving their normal rewards, but I haven't received any updates so far! 

Has anyone had the event begin yet? 
Even though I was hoping it would start earlier I'm glad it's confirmed! I'm so excited for valentines themed stuff  

I wonder if anyone knows how long this event will go for?


----------



## Majesty

Sadly no one knows anything at this point.
However the update is exciting because some actions which were previously unseen are now animated such as the Beast fighting wolves and some others which is quite exciting as it means they keep improving the game.


----------



## Tygari

Majesty said:


> Sadly no one knows anything at this point.
> However the update is exciting because some actions which were previously unseen are now animated such as the Beast fighting wolves and some others which is quite exciting as it means they keep improving the game.



They need to improve a cloud saving.


----------



## lme30005

Is anyone else a bit bored of this game at the moment? I'm on level 31 and quests keep coming up for future levels. I then spend days just sending the characters off to collect stars and coins just so I can level up and do something. Nothing else to do. Currently trying to level up to 32 so I can get the bakery and suddenly I've got got 200k coins and nothing to spend them on. Always been desperate for them before


----------



## scarlettrose

Hello! I'm on lvl 13, started with Beauty and the beast, then Frozen and just unlocked Tangled! Waiting to collect one more medal to unlock the Duke... 

My icon for the app still hasn't changed from Olaf? I'm on android... keep checking play store etc but no luck! Anyone else?


----------



## Windwaker4444

scarlettrose said:


> Hello! I'm on lvl 13, started with Beauty and the beast, then Frozen and just unlocked Tangled! Waiting to collect one more medal to unlock the Duke...
> 
> My icon for the app still hasn't changed from Olaf? I'm on android... keep checking play store etc but no luck! Anyone else?


I keep checking the play store too.  No luck so far...hopefully soon.


----------



## Alex594

scarlettrose said:


> Hello! I'm on lvl 13, started with Beauty and the beast, then Frozen and just unlocked Tangled! Waiting to collect one more medal to unlock the Duke...
> 
> My icon for the app still hasn't changed from Olaf? I'm on android... keep checking play store etc but no luck! Anyone else?



Me too. And I'm iOS... Hopefully this delay will be worth. More missions for every story, and a better event with good prices and time to do everything!


----------



## Karpinau

Looks like they are finally linking to social media.  At least thats what it says in the play store.  Finally will b able to save the game


----------



## TerraRanomi

Karpinau said:


> Looks like they are finally linking to social media.  At least thats what it says in the play store.  Finally will b able to save the game



Wasn't that comment about social media links there before the update? Otherwise it only means they were planning on it from the beginning, or at least since the last update.

Anyway, after all this time they must have a way to save our progress soon. Shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Mumma848

Ugh getting so over this game It was so fun in the beginning! Now I'm just doing the daily chest tasks to get diamonds and tasks to get experience to get to level 33 as that's all that's left
Almost 1,000,000 coins and nothing to do with them
Working on unlocking Olaf which will hopefully give me some new things to do
I'm in Australia and technically it's Valentine's Day now (1.30am) still waiting for a new update!
I have the Olaf icon too.


----------



## Sharona88

I think we are not gonna get the event. Tomorrow is the 14the , AND STILL NOTHING!!!


----------



## TerraRanomi

The e-mail jamesterg received from customer service (page 44) said there was an issue and the update could be delayed for a FEW DAYS.

Personally I'd rather wait a little longer than have an update not working properly.


----------



## Vikutoria

Well, here's hoping we get the Valentines event before Valentines day passes.


----------



## PrincessS121212

lme30005 said:


> Is anyone else a bit bored of this game at the moment? I'm on level 31 and quests keep coming up for future levels. I then spend days just sending the characters off to collect stars and coins just so I can level up and do something. Nothing else to do. Currently trying to level up to 32 so I can get the bakery and suddenly I've got got 200k coins and nothing to spend them on. Always been desperate for them before



Yeah, it stagnated a bit.  For awhile, I had 5-8 quest lines going, and now I'm at the same point as you.  I've had one quest at a time since level 30, but all of them were for levels above me so I was just doing daily tasks to kill time until the next update or until I went up a level and could purchase something.  Now I'm half way to level 33, and other than finishing unlocking Atila the baker from Tangled, I have nothing to do.  Hopefully this new update will expand the main storylines for some of these stories!  On the plus side, unlike Disney Magic Kingdoms, it is nice that I can walk away from the game for a day or two and suffer no repercussions if I can't play.


----------



## QuesySue

2 coal and Olaf is unlocked. So bring on the new event. Any news?


----------



## Msrednotdead

Just got an update


----------



## TerraRanomi

I see they've added a separate tab for event items/buildings. Much easier to navigate now.

I was wondering, are the Sweet Shop, Candy Maker and Confectioner the same as the ones from the Harvest event?

Edit: fyi, the flowers showed up again after 30 minutes.


----------



## Msrednotdead

TerraRanomi said:


> I see they've added a separate tab for event items/buildings. Much easier to navigate now.
> 
> I was wondering, are the Sweet Shop, Candy Maker and Confectioner the same as the ones from the Harvest event?
> 
> Edit: fyi, the flowers showed up again after 30 minutes.



I think they are because I got them last time and don't have them this time


----------



## chocolatte89

New player here! Excited to join at the beginning of an event. I have SO many quests to do, but it looks like it'll slow down the more I play. I like how there is always so much to do, though.


----------



## MollieLouise72

Hallelujah, finally got an update! If only I hadn't just put all of my characters on 2 hour tasks haha...


----------



## Majesty

Yay the event just started, enjoy everyone! 
Like I supposed we have to collect hearts, how sweet.
Looks like this is going to be another tricky one, everything is so expensive! However it lasts 21 days.


----------



## lme30005

How do I store the stables? The storage option is greyed out


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally!!!!!  This looks event looks so cute.  I'm going to start strong this time.  Don't want a repeat of the pinecones!!!!


----------



## Irene Sam

Quite laggy of the new update


----------



## TerraRanomi

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finally!!!!!  This looks event looks so cute.  I'm going to start strong this time.  Don't want a repeat of the pinecones!!!!



My thoughts exactly. Lots of collecting to do!


----------



## MrsPottts

Yaaaasss it's here!!! Enjoy, everyone! I hope we have better luck than last event haha


----------



## TerraRanomi

The Delacroix Curio Shop takes 6 hours to build.


----------



## Alex594

Yey, new event!

But it looks insanely big. I'm scared already


----------



## godzgirl93

I don't have an update or event and I pulled it up around 6 pm central time. Sad. Usually the event just goes active on its own.


----------



## godzgirl93

godzgirl93 said:


> I don't have an update or event and I pulled it up around 6 pm central time. Sad. Usually the event just goes active on its own.


Updating now. It seems to take a while to load back up.


----------



## VicFang

MollieLouise72 said:


> Hallelujah, finally got an update! If only I hadn't just put all of my characters on 2 hour tasks haha...


I sent all of my characters to do 8 hour tasks


----------



## sapphirenian

They have another geese building for this event. My blanket's full of them already. LOL.

After how many hours were you able to get a new set of wildflowers? Cause they were only giving 5 pcs of it the first time you open the new update.

EDIT: Nevermind. Got the next 5 within a few minutes.


----------



## TerraRanomi

sapphirenian said:


> They have another geese building for this event. My blanket's full of them already. LOL.
> 
> After how many hours were you able to get a new set of wildflowers? Cause they were only giving 5 pcs of it the first time you open the new update.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Got the next 5 within a few minutes.



Every 30 minutes you get 65 chocolates (5x13) from the wildflowers. Glad they added those, will help a lot.


----------



## MrsPottts

"One of" is not ideal  (see pic)
But it's cool that it's a bit more clear about what you get! And when you click to buy something you don't have enough hearts for, another dialog box appears showing all the actions and buildings which give hearts (in case anyone hasn't come across it yet )

Curious to see if the prices etc are different for other players like in the Christmas event?


----------



## TerraRanomi

I'm curious too. I'm at level 28 & finished Frozen (1st story). Still need to unlock 5 character buildings for the other stories. Here are my prizes:

Frozen
Arendelle Curio Shop                 14.616  
Fragrant Flowering Tree (5)         5397
Confectioner (Harvest Event)   16.184       
Potted Flowers (3)                        4809

Tangled
Kingdom Curio Shop                   14.616       
Purple Flowered Tree (5)              5397
Sweet Shop (Harvest Event)      16.184

Beauty & The Beast
Dairy Barn                                     13.944        
Flowering Tree (5)                          5397
Delacroix Curio Shop                     1708       
Pottery Cart (3)                               5733
Le Jamon Butcher Shop             15.288        
La Puissance Fishmonger          15.736
Candy Maker (Harvest Event)    16.184


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm at level 31

Frozen
Curio Shop  15,064
Flowering Tree  5,565
Potted Flowers  5,145

Tangled
Curio Shop  15,064
Flowered Tree  5,565

Beauty...
Dairy Barn  14,392
Flowering Tree  5,565
Curio Shop  15,064
Pottery Cart  5,901
Butcher Shop  15,736
Fish Monger  16,184


----------



## sapphirenian

MrsPottts said:


> "One of" is not ideal  (see pic)
> But it's cool that it's a bit more clear about what you get! And when you click to buy something you don't have enough hearts for, another dialog box appears showing all the actions and buildings which give hearts (in case anyone hasn't come across it yet )
> 
> Curious to see if the prices etc are different for other players like in the Christmas event?


Is it part of the Event to get Mystery Box?
Was just in the process of building for one of the triplets.


----------



## sapphirenian

TerraRanomi said:


> I'm curious too. I'm at level 28 & finished Frozen (1st story). Still need to unlock 5 character buildings for the other stories. Here are my prizes:
> 
> Frozen
> Arendelle Curio Shop                 14.616
> Fragrant Flowering Tree (5)         5397
> Confectioner (Harvest Event)   16.184
> Potted Flowers (3)                        4809
> 
> Tangled
> Kingdom Curio Shop                   14.616
> Purple Flowered Tree (5)              5397
> Sweet Shop (Harvest Event)      16.184
> 
> Beauty & The Beast
> Dairy Barn                                     13.944
> Flowering Tree (5)                          5397
> Delacroix Curio Shop                     1708
> Pottery Cart (3)                               5733
> Le Jamon Butcher Shop             15.288
> La Puissance Fishmonger          15.736
> Candy Maker (Harvest Event)    16.184





Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm at level 31
> 
> Frozen
> Curio Shop  15,064
> Flowering Tree  5,565
> Potted Flowers  5,145
> 
> Tangled
> Curio Shop  15,064
> Flowered Tree  5,565
> 
> Beauty...
> Dairy Barn  14,392
> Flowering Tree  5,565
> Curio Shop  15,064
> Pottery Cart  5,901
> Butcher Shop  15,736
> Fish Monger  16,184


Oh no. They did make a different price depending on your level.
I'm at Level 30 and my prices are around the same as Windwaker.


----------



## MrsPottts

Yup, I'm level 28 and my prices are the same as TerraRanomi above. Makes sense though 

All the floral decorations are cute!


----------



## liljc

I finished constructing the Delacroix Curio Shop and it won't let me click on the green arrow to complete the task.  It is just frozen (done being constructed but unable to open).   Am I the only one having this problem?


----------



## Windwaker4444

My Curio Shop just finished.  I cannot unlock it either.  Nothing happens when I click on it.  Hello glitch number 1.  I'm sending an email now so hopefully they can fix it before we lose too much time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I just sent the email regarding the problem with the curio shop.  Last time I had an issue, they fixed it pretty quick.  I'd advise anyone with this same issue to keep collecting hearts while they fix the problem.  You know we'll need them!!    If I hear anything back from customer support, I'll post it here.  Please email customer support if you come across this problem.  It might expedite the process.


----------



## Irene Sam

liljc said:


> I finished constructing the Delacroix Curio Shop and it won't let me click on the green arrow to complete the task.  It is just frozen (done being constructed but unable to open).   Am I the only one having this problem?


same here!!


----------



## Mumma848

TerraRanomi said:


> The Delacroix Curio Shop takes 6 hours to build.



My 6hrs is up and gh building has 'finished' however it's not loading, no green tick just the building icon
I've closed and refreshed the game a few times with no luck- anyone else??

**edit to add
Never mind, the page refreshed and other comments loaded. I see this is a problem for everyone!!


----------



## QuesySue

I was hoping they would expand the playfield. I didn't buy the diamond parts but they force you To do this because there isnt enough room


----------



## MrsPottts

I unlocked the Curio building a few hours ago too and it has been working normally, the game has been a little glitchy otherwise though (characters floating across the screen etc). I hope it's fixed for you guys soon


----------



## Lana_lol

Level 30, prices same as Windmaker.


----------



## sapphirenian

Yep, same with almost everyone here. Can't finish the building as well. E-mailed customer support already. Hoping they'll reply asap. I don't want another Featherduster issue ruining the event. Ughhh.

Continuing the tasks with chocolate hearts while I wait for the glitch to be fixed. Which one do you think we should put first after the Curio Shop? The decorations that I think are related to the chocolate heart tasks of some characters? Or the buildings that generate chocolate hearts?


----------



## sapphirenian

MrsPottts said:


> I unlocked the Curio building a few hours ago too and it has been working normally, the game has been a little glitchy otherwise though (characters floating across the screen etc). I hope it's fixed for you guys soon


Could you be a dear and tell us what are the items needed to unlock the 1st triplet? Really curious.


----------



## PunkPrincess82

First time getting to be part of an event all the way through and Curio Shop is stuck....will wait it out and keep collecting chocolates as people suggested. Who do I email if it persists?


----------



## Sofia Bjaaland

sapphirenian said:


> Yep, same with almost everyone here. Can't finish the building as well. E-mailed customer support already. Hoping they'll reply asap. I don't want another Featherduster issue ruining the event. Ughhh.
> 
> Continuing the tasks with chocolate hearts while I wait for the glitch to be fixed. Which one do you think we should put first after the Curio Shop? The decorations that I think are related to the chocolate heart tasks of some characters? Or the buildings that generate chocolate hearts?



After the building is unlocked you have to unlock/welcome Jeune. Lipstick, button, boots and perfume. Three more quest will open when the building is done, one for each story. You have to buy one of each kind of tree. So better collect hearts!


----------



## LoLoD77

sapphirenian said:


> Could you be a dear and tell us what are the items needed to unlock the 1st triplet? Really curious.


Not sure about everyone else but this is what I need:


----------



## LoLoD77

Sofia Bjaaland said:


> After the building is unlocked you have to unlock/welcome Jeune. Lipstick, button, boots and perfume. Three more quest will open when the building is done, one for each story. You have to buy one of each kind of tree. So better collect hearts!


These three quests popped up for me after I built the curio and completed fairy godmother's "Budding Friends(?)" quest. But I think I'm going to hold off until after I've unlocked Rouge to start those.


----------



## MrsPottts

sapphirenian said:


> Could you be a dear and tell us what are the items needed to unlock the 1st triplet? Really curious.



Sorry, they beat me to it 

For the number of items to unlock I have 37, 11, 22, 5 (in order of LoLo's pic above) 



LoLoD77 said:


> These three quests  ... But I think I'm going to hold off until after I've unlocked Rouge to start those.



Just out of curiosity, why are you going to wait?


----------



## godzgirl93

liljc said:


> I finished constructing the Delacroix Curio Shop and it won't let me click on the green arrow to complete the task.  It is just frozen (done being constructed but unable to open).   Am I the only one having this problem?


Same problem for me. I closed and reloaded and it gave me the construction symbol. Now check mark and still not opening.


----------



## LoLoD77

MrsPottts said:


> Sorry, they beat me to it
> 
> For the number of items to unlock I have 37, 11, 22, 5 (in order of LoLo's pic above)
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why are you going to wait?


Just in case it turns out to be like the Christmas trees. If they don't give the roses as a reward, then it doesn't further the event along. I have a feeling those are more about creating the floral dresses then I will be stuck having to gather all the items to create those. LOL

I'm more interested in the characters and the buildings, I guess, than the new outfits.


----------



## MrsPottts

LoLoD77 said:


> Just in case it turns out to be like the Christmas trees. If they don't give the roses as a reward, then it doesn't further the event along. I have a feeling those are more about creating the floral dresses then I will be stuck having to gather all the items to create those. LOL
> 
> I'm more interested in the characters and the buildings, I guess, than the new outfits.



Ooh that's fair enough! I'm working on the Beauty one (first at least) because that's my favourite story, I'll try to remember to post progress on that if no one else has by then


----------



## TerraRanomi

Same problem here, the delacroix curio shop is stuck. I sent an e-mail 6 hours ago but no response yet. Kind of glad to hear I am not the only one so they're urged to fix it asap. In the meantime I'll just keep collecting those chocolates.


----------



## TerraRanomi

LoLoD77 said:


> Just in case it turns out to be like the Christmas trees. If they don't give the roses as a reward, then it doesn't further the event along. I have a feeling those are more about creating the floral dresses then I will be stuck having to gather all the items to create those. LOL
> 
> I'm more interested in the characters and the buildings, I guess, than the new outfits.



Does remind me of the winter event. And if I see this correctly, it involves buying trees as well. We're not falling for this again.


----------



## xlsm

I started the game about a week before the Christmas event ended, and have been following along here quietly since I've had nothing of note to add, but I am having the same issue with the curio shop. I sent an email too, so hopefully they'll have a fix for us soon!


----------



## sapphirenian

PunkPrincess82 said:


> First time getting to be part of an event all the way through and Curio Shop is stuck....will wait it out and keep collecting chocolates as people suggested. Who do I email if it persists?


You email Disney Support:
https://help.disney.com/en_US/Games/Contact?productCode=Enchanted-Tales


----------



## sapphirenian

TerraRanomi said:


> Does remind me of the winter event. And if I see this correctly, it involves buying trees as well. We're not falling for this again.


I'm guessing as well that the 3 other quests are involved with the dresses. See on their Event Progress, there's the Floral Dresses for Chapter 1:


----------



## MrsPottts

Just finished the part of placing the Flowering tree and having bookseller complete a task, which rewarded experience and 63 chocolate. Next in this quest book is 2 tasks for Bookseller, 1hr and 5 hrs 
I'm expecting the flower crown costumes to be the result of these quests too, but I really like having new costumes!


----------



## sapphirenian

Btw, not sure if this would help but I tried to compute for the total hours needed to get all the event buildings and 1 pc of every event decoration. It's around 180 hours. Computed only using the 1-min, 5-min and 10-min tasks so the total hours will go down if we include the other long hour tasks.

I'm Level 30 and these are the prices on my marketplace:
Buildings
Arendelle Curio Shop - 15,064
Dairy Barn - 14,392
Le Jamon Butcher Shop - 15,736
La Puissance Fishmonger - 16,184
Kingdom Curio Shop - 15,064

Decors
Potted Flowers - 5,145
Fragrant Flowering Tree - 5,565
Flowering Tree - 5,565
Pottery Cart - 5,901
Purple Flowered Tree - 5,565

Only 2 characters are left for me to be unlocked: Vladimir and Attila (both from Tangled).


----------



## Mumma848

sapphirenian said:


> Oh no. They did make a different price depending on your level.
> I'm at Level 30 and my prices are around the same as Windwaker.



Kind of makes sense though
I'm level 32 and (if I counted right) have 32 characters to help earn hearts
Someone at a lower level won't have as many characters so would earn hearts slower


----------



## Msrednotdead

Emailed support as like others my shop won't unlock


----------



## TerraRanomi

sapphirenian said:


> I'm guessing as well that the 3 other quests are involved with the dresses. See on their Event Progress, there's the Floral Dresses for Chapter 1:View attachment 220287



True, plus the new tasks that come with the outfits probably all reward chocolates. So it might be smart to finish those first. Especially since I also want the harvest buildings which adds around 48000 extra chocolates (for me).

Did anyone buy a tree yet? I was wondering about some of the locked tasks that involve the new trees.


----------



## dawnm8877

TerraRanomi said:


> Does remind me of the winter event. And if I see this correctly, it involves buying trees as well. We're not falling for this again.



It does seem like the trees have more of a purpose this time as some of the characters will have moments unlock once the trees are placed. For example,  Cogsworth doesn't have any moments to complete that will produce hearts but placing the tree will unlock one. We will have to wait and see! Good luck to everyone working on the new event. Here's hoping it turns out better than the last one!!


----------



## MrsPottts

TerraRanomi said:


> True, plus the new tasks that come with the outfits probably all reward chocolates. So it might be smart to finish those first. Especially since I also want the harvest buildings which adds around 48000 extra chocolates (for me).
> 
> Did anyone buy a tree yet? I was wondering about some of the locked tasks that involve the new trees.



I've bought one each of the Beauty and the Tangled trees! It did open tasks, mostly 5 or 10 minute ones. I just set all my characters to longer tasks because I'm going to bed so I can't tell you what exactly they are right now, sorry!


----------



## sapphirenian

TerraRanomi said:


> True, plus the new tasks that come with the outfits probably all reward chocolates. So it might be smart to finish those first. Especially since I also want the harvest buildings which adds around 48000 extra chocolates (for me).
> 
> Did anyone buy a tree yet? I was wondering about some of the locked tasks that involve the new trees.


What do you mean about the 48000 extra chocolates? I want that too. LOL #greedy


----------



## TerraRanomi

MrsPottts said:


> I've bought one each of the Beauty and the Tangled trees! It did open tasks, mostly 5 or 10 minute ones. I just set all my characters to longer tasks because I'm going to bed so I can't tell you what exactly they are right now, sorry!



That's okay, I can see what the tasks are just not the timer. Glad to know the trees have a purpose here. Thanks!


----------



## TerraRanomi

sapphirenian said:


> What do you mean about the 48000 extra chocolates? I want that too. LOL #greedy



Haha, it's the other way around. I need to collect an extra 48000 if I want the 3 harvest buildings as well. (I started playing after the harvest event.)

Edit: plus those drop chocolates too so I'd better get them fast.


----------



## leenna

Hey guys!  I am new to this game. Started playing about three weeks ago.

I wonder if that decoration things, houses and Delacroix Curio Shop will all disappear after the event is over? If not, do I get coins instead of chocolate hearts afterwards? (just making sure if there is any point for me to focus on that instead of basic game decors, houses and characters...)

Thank you! <3


----------



## leenna

Oh, and I wonder what should I buy for diamonds? It is extremely hard to get some diamonds in this game so once I get like 200 or so, I don`t want to waste it.


----------



## TerraRanomi

leenna said:


> Hey guys!  I am new to this game. Started playing about three weeks ago.
> 
> I wonder if that decoration things, houses and Delacroix Curio Shop will all disappear after the event is over? If not, do I get coins instead of chocolate hearts afterwards? (just making sure if there is any point for me to focus on that instead of basic game decors, houses and characters...)
> 
> Thank you! <3



Buildings that earn chocolates will turn into buildings that earn coins (amount stays the same). Decorations don't generally drop anything, except for sheep and geese.

And about the diamonds, some expansions require diamonds to unlock so I would save them for later. Some of the buildings that are available for diamonds are useful for collecting items, making extra money and stars but I would focus on expanding first because space is tight.


----------



## VicFang

leenna said:


> Hey guys!  I am new to this game. Started playing about three weeks ago.
> 
> I wonder if that decoration things, houses and Delacroix Curio Shop will all disappear after the event is over? If not, do I get coins instead of chocolate hearts afterwards? (just making sure if there is any point for me to focus on that instead of basic game decors, houses and characters...)
> 
> Thank you! <3


When the event is over you'll keep all of the event items you got including characters. They'll eventually produce coins once the events over. Hoped this helped!


----------



## SoniaAntony

Anybody got the first curio shop? Mine is still not opening. If anybody got it could you please tell if there is a trick to open it?


----------



## SoniaAntony

LoLoD77 said:


> These three quests popped up for me after I built the curio and completed fairy godmother's "Budding Friends(?)" quest. But I think I'm going to hold off until after I've unlocked Rouge to start those.
> View attachment 220282


How Did you get the first building unlocked? mine is constructed but it is frozen and not opening. Please help


----------



## ElsaFan71

This game is so messed up, last night I earned enough chocolates to get the building with the girl from Beauty and the Beast and it should be done but it's not letting me get it, no matter the icon above it either, it's had a green arrow check mark then it goes to a tools icon. This isn't the worst part, the last week or so, the character icons have been floating off in the air in distances away from where they are, the movie reel is off in the air elsewhere and the screen moves funny and buildings show up so slowly and now today, some none at all. I have cleared cache like I have read to do and still the same issues persist. I'd really hate to delete this game but I'm thinking I might. I got rid of the Frozen Icy Shot game because you just couldn't move on after level 84 it seemed. Thanks for any help.


----------



## figment_jii

Following along with _sapphirenian_, here are my event item prices (Level 29)

*Buildings*
Arendelle Curio Shop - ??? (already bought, but probably around 14,840 like the other two Curio shops)
Dairy Barn - 14,168
Le Jamon Butcher Shop - 15,512
La Puissance Fishmonger - 15,960
Arendelle Curio Shop - 14,840
Kingdom Curio Shop - 14,840

*Decors*
Potted Flowers - 5,061
Fragrant Flowering Tree - 5,481
Flowering Tree - 5,481
Pottery Cart - 5,817
Purple Flowered Tree - 5,481
A Gaggle of Geese - 60 gems

*Other*
A Mystery Box - 50 gems
Flowered Prize Chest - 20 gems
Red Gift Bag - 300 hearts
Red Wrapped Mystery Box - 300 hearts


----------



## Alice_in_the_brightland

Hi everybody! I just joined the forum to be parto of this amazing enchanted tales community here!
I've been playing for about a month and I'm level 16 now (just reached) I started the event yesterday and as many of you I'm also stuck since the curio shop doesn't seem to feel like get built on my blanket :/  However, as I read you recommended I emailed customer support and hopefully I'll be playing welcoming the red triplet very soon! I'm so exited about this valentines event!!


----------



## QuesySue

I feel so lucky. My curio shop opened. So now unlocking 'La Jeune Fille Rouge'

Lipstick 41
Boots 13
Button 24
Perfume 6

I'm level 32. Perfume is good to get because Belle can get them with 5 min tasks.


----------



## figment_jii

They've updated their FAQs to include the issue with the Curio shop.  It just says they're aware of the issue and are working on it.  No ETA on a fix.
https://help.disney.com/articles/en...re-for-more-info?section=Games&siteLang=en_CA


----------



## godzgirl93

leenna said:


> Hey guys!  I am new to this game. Started playing about three weeks ago.
> 
> I wonder if that decoration things, houses and Delacroix Curio Shop will all disappear after the event is over? If not, do I get coins instead of chocolate hearts afterwards? (just making sure if there is any point for me to focus on that instead of basic game decors, houses and characters...)
> 
> Thank you! <3


Event buildings, characters, and animals who produce event currency change to coins after the event is over. I would focus on the event unless you need more characters to do the event then unlock characters by basic game play. Hopefully with you just starting, the cost won't be too high but you also may not have the character or building to do the event task.


----------



## Msrednotdead

Hello, Sue.

We have heard this from a few of your fellow quilters, and the development team is actively working to resolve the Delacroix Curio not finalizing; they have advised that they do not need anymore device information at this time, but if this changes we may reach out.

While we wait for a fix, please do not uninstall the app as that might erase your progress. We really appreciate your patience and, although we do not have an ETA at this time, you are welcome to check your app store or this article on our help site for the latest information: 
https://help.disney.com/articles/en...o-Shop-click-here-for-more-info?section=Games

We do appreciate you reaching out about this as without reports from guests we would not find out about the wrinkles and iron them out this quickly. 

Kindly,

Amy
Disney Enchanted Tales Support

Please click here to take a short survey and let us know how we're doing!






ref:_00Di0dwY9._500i0szAPv:ref


----------



## Mumma848

ElsaFan71 said:


> This game is so messed up, last night I earned enough chocolates to get the building with the girl from Beauty and the Beast and it should be done but it's not letting me get it, no matter the icon above it either, it's had a green arrow check mark then it goes to a tools icon. This isn't the worst part, the last week or so, the character icons have been floating off in the air in distances away from where they are, the movie reel is off in the air elsewhere and the screen moves funny and buildings show up so slowly and now today, some none at all. I have cleared cache like I have read to do and still the same issues persist. I'd really hate to delete this game but I'm thinking I might. I got rid of the Frozen Icy Shot game because you just couldn't move on after level 84 it seemed. Thanks for any help.


My game is doing he same with the floating people and slow to load/disappearing buildings
I messaged the game people and told them about it and the shop refusing to open though it's completed building
Rather than delete the game which will put you back to square 1 and not necessarily remove the problem(if it's a game coding issue) contact game support and let them know
The more people who make them aware of the issues, the more they know what to focus on


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Just downloaded the update so of course I'm in total panic mode being a day late!  I'm not seeing a present like we had with the pine cones where we earned an extra 30 - am I missing it? I need 1680 chocolates for the first building. Thanks!


----------



## ElsaFan71

Msrednotdead said:


> Hello, Sue.
> 
> We have heard this from a few of your fellow quilters, and the development team is actively working to resolve the Delacroix Curio not finalizing; they have advised that they do not need anymore device information at this time, but if this changes we may reach out.
> 
> While we wait for a fix, please do not uninstall the app as that might erase your progress. We really appreciate your patience and, although we do not have an ETA at this time, you are welcome to check your app store or this article on our help site for the latest information:
> https://help.disney.com/articles/en...o-Shop-click-here-for-more-info?section=Games
> 
> We do appreciate you reaching out about this as without reports from guests we would not find out about the wrinkles and iron them out this quickly.
> 
> Kindly,
> 
> Amy
> Disney Enchanted Tales Support
> 
> Please click here to take a short survey and let us know how we're doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ref:_00Di0dwY9._500i0szAPv:ref


Thank you, Amy. Have they figured out the other issues about characters circle (head shot) hanging in the air where they aren't even at and the movie reel? My other issue is the stories aren't moving along, Frozen, you finally got Kristoff, Sven and Olaf but now it sits again, no trolls or anything. Beauty and the Beast is also at a stand still, is Tangled next?
I'll keep checking in with you to see if the Curio is available.
Thanks-Elsafan71


----------



## Majesty

24 hours after the event launch the building glitch still hasn't been solved, it kinda really bugs me!


----------



## ElsaFan71

Mumma848 said:


> My game is doing he same with the floating people and slow to load/disappearing buildings
> I messaged the game people and told them about it and the shop refusing to open though it's completed building
> Rather than delete the game which will put you back to square 1 and not necessarily remove the problem(if it's a game coding issue) contact game support and let them know
> The more people who make them aware of the issues, the more they know what to focus on



Thank you, sent them this info.


----------



## jamesterg

SoniaAntony said:


> How Did you get the first building unlocked? mine is constructed but it is frozen and not opening. Please help


Mine is doing the same thing - I reported mine but it's super frustrating - it has been done since 12 this afternoon and it still won't unlock!!!!!!


----------



## PunkPrincess82

sapphirenian said:


> You email Disney Support:
> https://help.disney.com/en_US/Games/Contact?productCode=Enchanted-Tales


Thank you!


----------



## TerraRanomi

Just received a reply from customer service. It's a bit long so I won't post it here. (They are still working on the event building btw.) I also had questions about characters' portraits popping up as white squares & buildings, etc. that keep reloading when I scroll around my kingdom. I'll copy/paste the suggestions they gave me:

-Make sure you have the latest operating system update installed on your device.
-Make sure you have the latest version of the game installed. (Do not reinstall the App!)
-Make sure you have a strong Wi-Fi connection.
-Make sure you have at least 1 GB of free space on your device.  Anything under that will start giving you performance issues with the game.
-Force close all open/unused apps running in the background.
-Shut down your device for at least two minutes.  Turn it back on after.
-Run only this app on your device while playing.

I'm trying everything now. Hope any of these suggestions work if you have the same problems.


----------



## Alice_in_the_brightland

LoLoD77 said:


> Not sure about everyone else but this is what I need:
> View attachment 220281




40 lipstick to unlock Rouge?? and 5 low change perfume? WOW! This is playing hard!
How are you doing by now?


----------



## Alice_in_the_brightland

TerraRanomi said:


> Just received a reply from customer service. It's a bit long so I won't post it here. (They are still working on the event building btw.) I also had questions about characters' portraits popping up as white squares & buildings, etc. that keep reloading when I scroll around my kingdom. I'll copy/paste the suggestions they gave me:
> 
> -Make sure you have the latest operating system update installed on your device.
> -Make sure you have the latest version of the game installed. (Do not reinstall the App!)
> -Make sure you have a strong Wi-Fi connection.
> -Make sure you have at least 1 GB of free space on your device.  Anything under that will start giving you performance issues with the game.
> -Force close all open/unused apps running in the background.
> -Shut down your device for at least two minutes.  Turn it back on after.
> -Run only this app on your device while playing.
> 
> I'm trying everything now. Hope any of these suggestions work if you have the same problems.


Good to know!  Thanks for sharing with everyone else! I'll try these tips too from now on!


----------



## QuesySue

Alice_in_the_brightland said:


> 40 lipstick to unlock Rouge?? and 5 low change perfume? WOW! This is playing hard!
> How are you doing by now?



Depends on your lvl I think. I need a bit more of everything. Lipstick collecting goes really fast. Boots go slooooooooow


----------



## sapphirenian

Msrednotdead said:


> Hello, Sue.
> 
> We have heard this from a few of your fellow quilters, and the development team is actively working to resolve the Delacroix Curio not finalizing; they have advised that they do not need anymore device information at this time, but if this changes we may reach out.
> 
> While we wait for a fix, please do not uninstall the app as that might erase your progress. We really appreciate your patience and, although we do not have an ETA at this time, you are welcome to check your app store or this article on our help site for the latest information:
> https://help.disney.com/articles/en...o-Shop-click-here-for-more-info?section=Games
> 
> We do appreciate you reaching out about this as without reports from guests we would not find out about the wrinkles and iron them out this quickly.
> 
> Kindly,
> 
> Amy
> Disney Enchanted Tales Support
> 
> Please click here to take a short survey and let us know how we're doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ref:_00Di0dwY9._500i0szAPv:ref


That is so what they reply to me, too! They just changed the name. Asdfghjkl i hoped they would try to fix the ones who message them because they are already stuck at that point.


----------



## Majesty

TerraRanomi said:


> Just received a reply from customer service. It's a bit long so I won't post it here. (They are still working on the event building btw.) I also had questions about characters' portraits popping up as white squares & buildings, etc. that keep reloading when I scroll around my kingdom. I'll copy/paste the suggestions they gave me:
> 
> -Make sure you have the latest operating system update installed on your device.
> -Make sure you have the latest version of the game installed. (Do not reinstall the App!)
> -Make sure you have a strong Wi-Fi connection.
> -Make sure you have at least 1 GB of free space on your device.  Anything under that will start giving you performance issues with the game.
> -Force close all open/unused apps running in the background.
> -Shut down your device for at least two minutes.  Turn it back on after.
> -Run only this app on your device while playing.
> 
> I'm trying everything now. Hope any of these suggestions work if you have the same problems.



I won't even bother trying any of this -> I'm sure everything should be working fine on my phone, something's wrong with them.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Can anyone tell me what I should buy next while I'm waiting for them to fix my game.  I just bought the Flower Tree for Rapunzel.  What should I buy next?  Hope they fix my game soon.


----------



## MrsPottts

MrsPottts said:


> Just finished
> *Step 1 -* placing the Flowering tree and having bookseller complete a task, which rewarded experience and 63 chocolate. Next in this quest book is
> *Step 2 - *2 tasks for Bookseller, 1hr and 5 hrs
> I'm expecting the flower crown costumes to be the result of these quests too, but I really like having new costumes!



I'm gonna add to this for anyone curious (edited the quote a bit for clarity)

After the 1 and 5 hr tasks comes
*Step 3 -* setting Bookseller on a 5hr task again, and *Decorating the bookshop! *
This involves collecting different flowers from mostly the event tasks (pick flowers, stomp on flowers, etc) and it will produce 19 hearts every hour 
This is step 3/4 for this quest book (Over-Booked)

I've placed the flowered tree for each story now and each of these quests appears to follow the same format


----------



## klbrow11

Just started playing last night and I am addicted lol. I am too stuck with the curio shop. Have tried all the troubleshooting tips but nothing has worked.


----------



## Irene Sam

I'm still stuck at the first building......arhhhh


----------



## SoniaAntony

PunkPrincess82 said:


> Thank you!


Thankyou. I have mailed. Let us see.


----------



## SoniaAntony

MrsPottts said:


> I'm gonna add to this for anyone curious (edited the quote a bit for clarity)
> 
> After the 1 and 5 hr tasks comes
> *Step 3 -* setting Bookseller on a 5hr task again, and *Decorating the bookshop! *
> This involves collecting different flowers from mostly the event tasks (pick flowers, stomp on flowers, etc) and it will produce 19 hearts every hour
> This is step 3/4 for this quest book (Over-Booked)
> 
> I've placed the flowered tree for each story now and each of these quests appears to follow the same format


 

I think You are the first one to get the curio shop opened. Mine is still not opening. Do you have any trick to open it?


----------



## TAS257

Wow, I was really lucky. I placed the Curio shop last night before I went to sleep and this morning I was able to unlock it!!!

Not sure what I did differently .

I am now currently working on collecting the items to welcome the first Triplet.


----------



## LoLoD77

MrsPottts said:


> Ooh that's fair enough! I'm working on the Beauty one (first at least) because that's my favourite story, I'll try to remember to post progress on that if no one else has by then


Good call because the second set of quests for Rouge starts off with a "Pick Flowers" task which requires the Flowering Tree for the B&B storyline!


----------



## LoLoD77

SoniaAntony said:


> How Did you get the first building unlocked? mine is constructed but it is frozen and not opening. Please help


I didn't do anything special. It was just sitting there with the checkmark like normal and I clicked on it. Sorry I couldn't be more help


----------



## TAS257

MrsPottts said:


> I'm gonna add to this for anyone curious (edited the quote a bit for clarity)
> 
> After the 1 and 5 hr tasks comes
> *Step 3 -* setting Bookseller on a 5hr task again, and *Decorating the bookshop! *
> This involves collecting different flowers from mostly the event tasks (pick flowers, stomp on flowers, etc) and it will produce 19 hearts every hour
> This is step 3/4 for this quest book (Over-Booked)
> 
> I've placed the flowered tree for each story now and each of these quests appears to follow the same format


This is great information guys, thanks for the heads up .

I have jusy now reached 4k of chocolate, and I've already bought the Curio shop and 3 gift bags/boxes. I feel like this event is a lot easier than the last one!

I have also just unlocked Elsa, who I picked up all items just from buildings over the last week. Very happy with the new event


----------



## Tamiland

I started playing a couple days after the winter event ended, so this is my first event.  I'm stuck at the Curio glitch but I was hoping to get some tips on event strategy while I wait for the update.  Thanks!!


----------



## MrsPottts

SoniaAntony said:


> I think You are the first one to get the curio shop opened. Mine is still not opening. Do you have any trick to open it?


I just got lucky, I think. I hope they fix it up for you soon 



LoLoD77 said:


> Good call because the second set of quests for Rouge starts off with a "Pick Flowers" task which requires the Flowering Tree for the B&B storyline!


Oh that's good to know, thank you! How did you collect everything to unlock her so fast?


----------



## MrsPottts

Tamiland said:


> I started playing a couple days after the winter event ended, so this is my first event.  I'm stuck at the Curio glitch but I was hoping to get some tips on event strategy while I wait for the update.  Thanks!!


Read through the past few pages of this thread  After the Curio shop is opened you will collect items to unlock the first Triplet, and three new quest books will open (one for each story). They each begin with a character task and buying a flower tree from each story. I'm not sure what comes after unlocking Rouge, but they could be a good place to start


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mrs. Potts - do you recommend buying all the flowering trees first?  That's the idea I'm getting from reading all the posts.  Just want to make sure I buy the items in the correct order so I don't lose anymore time.


----------



## MrsPottts

Windwaker4444 said:


> Mrs. Potts - do you recommend buying all the flowering trees first?  That's the idea I'm getting from reading all the posts.  Just want to make sure I buy the items in the correct order so I don't lose anymore time.



I've unlocked all three trees first, since I'm still collecting items to unlock the Rouge triplet and I've been playing very actively (too much time on my hands ). LoLoD77 said on page 50 that the next task after unlocking Rouge starts with a task that requires the Flowering tree from Beauty, so I would say that should be your first choice  as for the Frozen and Tangled trees, I'm not sure yet if they'll be required or just side quests! Hopefully we'll find out from someone soon


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Wow!  You unlocked three trees?  I'm still working on one!  I always feel so far behind in these events!  But my Curio Shop opened once time was up so I'm happy about that.  I have 36 lipsticks and nothing dropping for me - a slow go!  But the event is cute so far!


----------



## Windwaker4444

MrsPottts said:


> I've unlocked all three trees first, since I'm still collecting items to unlock the Rouge triplet and I've been playing very actively (too much time on my hands ). LoLoD77 said on page 50 that the next task after unlocking Rouge starts with a task that requires the Flowering tree from Beauty, so I would say that should be your first choice  as for the Frozen and Tangled trees, I'm not sure yet if they'll be required or just side quests! Hopefully we'll find out from someone soon


Thank you!!!!!!!!  I'm going to but BatB tree now.


----------



## superx4039

Anyone know if the fix for the Delacroix Curio shop is coming any time soon?


----------



## Irene Sam

It's unfair that for those have not unlock the building as we got less days to get items to unlock characters...


----------



## Antti

Hi all,
I'm one of the unlucky ones with a stuck curio shop. Reading all your comments have been comforting, though! Per some recommendations, I've been placing trees in hope that more tasks appear. Both BatB and Tangled trees are placed, and still no tasks. Do I need to place all 3? Anyone else in the same boat?

Geez this is frustrating.


----------



## Karpinau

Whoop its working now.  Onto business...


----------



## Karpinau

The event icon has disappeared from the inventory tho.  No biggie.


----------



## MrsPottts

Antti said:


> Hi all,
> I'm one of the unlucky ones with a stuck curio shop. Reading all your comments have been comforting, though! Per some recommendations, I've been placing trees in hope that more tasks appear. Both BatB and Tangled trees are placed, and still no tasks. Do I need to place all 3? Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> Geez this is frustrating.


Unfortunately the quests for the trees won't appear until they fix the curio shop glitch and you can begin unlocking the Rouge triplet, but having the trees already gives you that little head start I guess?  I hope they fix it for you soon


----------



## Irene Sam

Boring now as no task can do for the event... just can collect choc box...
Argghg dunno when they can repair it!!


----------



## Karpinau

Irene Sam said:


> Boring now as no task can do for the event... just can collect choc box...
> Argghg dunno when they can repair it!!


Is it still  not working.  I closed mine down and reopened and its working now.


----------



## Ewokkiller

Got a major problem! My autistic son (7) Started the new update as soon as it started, got to the curio shop and could not click the curio shop. Tried to fix it, last resort delete it and download again, now lost everything. Result is an Austin son who does not understand what happened and is having meltdowns, I'm absolutely distraught at the fact I ruined his game. He actually made eye contact when he played it. Emailed customers support but no reply yet. Was at level 16 freed lots of land with diamonds, was about to get the butler. Don't know what else to do. After lots of research found this community, wish I found it sooner and just hung in there for my sons game. Sorry for going on, but feel kinda desperate.


----------



## MrsPottts

Ewokkiller said:


> Got a major problem! My autistic son (7) Started the new update as soon as it started, got to the curio shop and could not click the curio shop. Tried to fix it, last resort delete it and download again, now lost everything...


 I'm sorry that happened to you guys, poor kid. I really hope they get back to you with a solution soon, I'm sorry I can't help. There was talk about cloud saving (maybe iCloud on apple devices?) but I haven't worked that out yet, hopefully someone here can suggest how you might check whether some of his progress could have been saved that way ?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ewokkiller said:


> Got a major problem! My autistic son (7) Started the new update as soon as it started, got to the curio shop and could not click the curio shop. Tried to fix it, last resort delete it and download again, now lost everything. Result is an Austin son who does not understand what happened and is having meltdowns, I'm absolutely distraught at the fact I ruined his game. He actually made eye contact when he played it. Emailed customers support but no reply yet. Was at level 16 freed lots of land with diamonds, was about to get the butler. Don't know what else to do. After lots of research found this community, wish I found it sooner and just hung in there for my sons game. Sorry for going on, but feel kinda desperate.


I am so sorry.  That's really horrible.  Hope customer support can help restore your game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Great news.  I had an update this morning and my curio shop is now working.  If you do not have automatic updates, please check for new updates at your play store.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Windwaker4444 said:


> Great news.  I had an update this morning and my curio shop is now working.  If you do not have automatic updates, please check for new updates at your play store.



Just noticed the update in play store too. Fingers crossed.

Edit: it worked!


----------



## Alex594

Everyone, get ready for yet another impossible event. I already have to decorate the Bookstore in B&B, so I'm guessing at least one building for each story will need decorations. Plus the flowering dresses for the princesses. Plus unlocking the Triplets. Plus, the items have been really hard to obtain so far, and sometimes you have to decide between doing tasks that give you items or doing the ones that give you hearts, so one of those will be slower to get... Bookmark me, this is just another frustrating event.


----------



## sapphirenian

Karpinau said:


> Is it still  not working.  I closed mine down and reopened and its working now.


Still not working for me. Tried restarting my device but this is still what I have:


Were you able to get a new update in the App Store or Google Playstore? Or did it just suddenly become okay?


----------



## Saphira

Ugh - no update for me yet and still a non-working curio shop - hopefully they will get the iOS update out soon, missed an entire day being able to unlock the new triplet!


----------



## TerraRanomi

sapphirenian said:


> Still not working for me. Tried restarting my device but this is still what I have:
> View attachment 220476
> 
> Were you able to get a new update in the App Store or Google Playstore? Or did it just suddenly become okay?



I had to update in play store. Didn't get a notification actually, it was concidence I checked.

Edit: their site still says they're working on it though...


----------



## sapphirenian

TerraRanomi said:


> Just noticed the update in play store too. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Edit: it worked!


Does that mean App Store people are now the only ones without the fix?


----------



## Irene Sam

MrsPottts said:


> I'm gonna add to this for anyone curious (edited the quote a bit for clarity)
> 
> After the 1 and 5 hr tasks comes
> *Step 3 -* setting Bookseller on a 5hr task again, and *Decorating the bookshop! *
> This involves collecting different flowers from mostly the event tasks (pick flowers, stomp on flowers, etc) and it will produce 19 hearts every hour
> This is step 3/4 for this quest book (Over-Booked)
> 
> I've placed the flowered tree for each story now and each of these quests appears to follow the same format


Do you need to place a second building? I want to place it if affordable to avoid the waiting time.


----------



## leenna

Everything went fine with the curio shop for me, no trouble there. As I started to collect items to unlock a character, suddenly.... The game won`t open anymore. (It happened today, around noon). Main picture just stands still. I can`t open my game!! I can`t do anything now. Last time I checked I left it open about 20 min and nothing happened.


----------



## Karpinau

sapphirenian said:


> Still not working for me. Tried restarting my device but this is still what I have:
> View attachment 220476
> 
> Were you able to get a new update in the App Store or Google Playstore? Or did it just suddenly become okay?


Suddenly worked.  Thought maybe refreshing kicked it into gear.  Something i had done multiple times before.  Have u checked play store for an update.  I also placed another building but cant remember now whether that was just before or after.  Hope u get connected soon.


----------



## Karpinau

Ewokkiller said:


> Got a major problem! My autistic son (7) Started the new update as soon as it started, got to the curio shop and could not click the curio shop. Tried to fix it, last resort delete it and download again, now lost everything. Result is an Austin son who does not understand what happened and is having meltdowns, I'm absolutely distraught at the fact I ruined his game. He actually made eye contact when he played it. Emailed customers support but no reply yet. Was at level 16 freed lots of land with diamonds, was about to get the butler. Don't know what else to do. After lots of research found this community, wish I found it sooner and just hung in there for my sons game. Sorry for going on, but feel kinda desperate.


Hi Ewok
I dont suppose u know your id no do u?  I have autistic family members and understand how upsetting this is.  If u want to use my id u can.  Im at lvl 31 but dont mind starting again.  This game is fun.  Let me know and i will give u my id.


----------



## MrsPottts

Irene Sam said:


> Do you need to place a second building? I want to place it if affordable to avoid the waiting time.


The only building I have placed so far is the Curio one for the first (Rouge) triplet. Right now I am:
- Collecting items to unlock the Rouge triplet
- Collecting items to decorate the Bookshop (BatB)
- "" deco the Guard Tower (Tangled) 
- "" deco Arendelle Library (Frozen)

The building deco's are available after placing a flower tree from each corresponding story btw.
I'm not sure what comes after these, but just a *heads up*, each building decoration requires the same items (4 different flowers). So trying to unlock 2 or 3 building deco's at a time has that charming effect where you can collect enough of (for example) the white flowers for one building, but once it hits 20/20 white flowers for one building, they stop being rewarded til  you've used them to unlock a building


----------



## TerraRanomi

MrsPottts said:


> The only building I have placed so far is the Curio one for the first (Rouge) triplet. Right now I am:
> - Collecting items to unlock the Rouge triplet
> - Collecting items to decorate the Bookshop (BatB)
> - "" deco the Guard Tower (Tangled)
> - "" deco Arendelle Library (Frozen)
> 
> The building deco's are available after placing a flower tree from each corresponding story btw.
> I'm not sure what comes after these, but just a *heads up*, each building decoration requires the same items (4 different flowers). So trying to unlock 2 or 3 building deco's at a time has that charming effect where you can collect enough of (for example) the white flowers for one building, but once it hits 20/20 white flowers for one building, they stop being rewarded til  you've used them to unlock a building



Thanks for the heads up! Ran into this problem last time so I will place the next tree only after I've finished decorating a building.


----------



## sapphirenian

It's a nice move to buy the Flowering Tree for BaTB. Placing it opens a 5-min task for Beast, 10-min task for Belle and Cogsworth, and 30-min task for Le Fou. Shorter time tasks are of great help to gather more choco hearts.


----------



## MrsPottts

TerraRanomi said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Ran into this problem last time so I will place the next tree only after I've finished decorating a building.


No worries! If I get past any of the unlocking soon I'll let you guys know what the next purchase I get to is (unless someone else beats me to it  )


----------



## Laylacakes

Windwaker4444 said:


> I am so sorry.  That's really horrible.  Hope customer support can help restore your game.


They don,t back up and restore games.  We had a tablet drop/break recently and support could not restore.  They did however replace all diamond purchases which helped us catch up to where we were after starting over.


----------



## sapphirenian

Maybe it's actually a blessing in disguise that there was a glitch at first? Cause now we can just focus on saving up chocolate hearts for the buildings, etc of the Event. When Rouge is already in the blanket, some of the characters will be split into getting items to unlock her or to get chocolate hearts.


----------



## sapphirenian

--sorry. didn't realize i made 3 posts of the same reply. just edited them.


----------



## xlsm

Still no curio shop or update for me on ios  

I have bought trees for BatB and Tangled, almost ready to buy the tree for Frozen...does anyone know what I should buy next if my shop doesn't open? Or am I stuck for awhile? I do hope they give us extra time for this because of the problems...but I'm not counting on it. Over 24 hours with no fix is very frustrating.


----------



## Carl&Ellie

Hey guys, just created this account. Been playing since close to the beginning. Currently level 30. I was lucky enough that I didn't have any issues with unlocking the curio shop. I'm wondering if anyone else is having trouble getting perfume. I've set Belle in the 5 minute task I don't even know how many times since unlocking the building yesterday morning and I still don't have a single perfume. I'm setting rapunzel up for perfume tasks too. I have all boots, all buttons, all lipsticks, but zero perfumes. I need 5. Anyone else? Reminds me of feather duster.


----------



## QuesySue

Carl&Ellie said:


> Hey guys, just created this account. Been playing since close to the beginning. Currently level 30. I was lucky enough that I didn't have any issues with unlocking the curio shop. I'm wondering if anyone else is having trouble getting perfume. I've set Belle in the 5 minute task I don't even know how many times since unlocking the building yesterday morning and I still don't have a single perfume. I'm setting rapunzel up for perfume tasks too. I have all boots, all buttons, all lipsticks, but zero perfumes. I need 5. Anyone else? Reminds me of feather duster.



I needed 6 perfumes. Got all of them from Belle, so maybe I was lucky. Boots take a lot longer for me. Now trying to get last 2 to unlock


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Alex594 said:


> Everyone, get ready for yet another impossible event. I already have to decorate the Bookstore in B&B, so I'm guessing at least one building for each story will need decorations. Plus the flowering dresses for the princesses. Plus unlocking the Triplets. Plus, the items have been really hard to obtain so far, and sometimes you have to decide between doing tasks that give you items or doing the ones that give you hearts, so one of those will be slower to get... Bookmark me, this is just another frustrating event.


Couldn't agree more - the items aren't dropping at all and these 30 second & 1 minute tasks are ridiculous.  I only unlocked one tree and I'm having  hard time collecting chocolates.  Ugh.  It's cute but frustrating!


----------



## TerraRanomi

TerraRanomi said:


> Just received a reply from customer service. It's a bit long so I won't post it here. (They are still working on the event building btw.) I also had questions about characters' portraits popping up as white squares & buildings, etc. that keep reloading when I scroll around my kingdom. I'll copy/paste the suggestions they gave me:
> 
> -Make sure you have the latest operating system update installed on your device.
> -Make sure you have the latest version of the game installed. (Do not reinstall the App!)
> -Make sure you have a strong Wi-Fi connection.
> -Make sure you have at least 1 GB of free space on your device.  Anything under that will start giving you performance issues with the game.
> -Force close all open/unused apps running in the background.
> -Shut down your device for at least two minutes.  Turn it back on after.
> -Run only this app on your device while playing.
> 
> I'm trying everything now. Hope any of these suggestions work if you have the same problems.



Another suggestion was clearing the cache but did not work for buildings that kept reloading, maybe for others. I'm replying to her again, is anyone still having problems with the event building? For iOs only or also Android?


----------



## Saphira

TerraRanomi said:


> Another suggestion was clearing the cache but did not work for buildings that kept reloading, maybe for others. I'm replying to her again, is anyone still having problems with the event building? For iOs only or also Android?



The curio building still won't load for me and I get the refreashing of everything as I scroll around my quilt.... I am on iOS


----------



## xlsm

TerraRanomi said:


> Another suggestion was clearing the cache but did not work for buildings that kept reloading, maybe for others. I'm replying to her again, is anyone still having problems with the event building? For iOs only or also Android?



My game works perfectly fine except for the curio building not opening, I'm on ios. I've been getting a lot of chocolate and have the flowering trees for all three stories. I keep checking the link in my email response from the game devs, but it shows nothing new, just the same old "we're working on it" message. 

I was so excited to get in on the beginning of an event, and it's frustrating to have this issue. Oh well!! I keep reminding myself it's just a game...but still so annoyed!!


----------



## TerraRanomi

Okay, I'll pass it on. I am also asking if they're working on a way to save progress for Android-users. I'll let you guys know what her reply is.


----------



## Antti

sapphirenian said:


> Does that mean App Store people are now the only ones without the fix?



It seems so. Let's hope they extend the event so we have some more time. It's been over 24 hours without being able to participate in the event, aside from collecting chocolates.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Poor Jasmine.  She never has anything to do.  It's almost like the game makers forgot she is there.


----------



## QuesySue

Windwaker4444 said:


> Poor Jasmine.  She never has anything to do.  It's almost like the game makers forgot she is there.


I have the same feeling. She also can't participate in this event  it's really sad


----------



## leenna

Carl&Ellie said:


> Hey guys, just created this account. Been playing since close to the beginning. Currently level 30. I was lucky enough that I didn't have any issues with unlocking the curio shop. I'm wondering if anyone else is having trouble getting perfume. I've set Belle in the 5 minute task I don't even know how many times since unlocking the building yesterday morning and I still don't have a single perfume. I'm setting rapunzel up for perfume tasks too. I have all boots, all buttons, all lipsticks, but zero perfumes. I need 5. Anyone else? Reminds me of feather duster.



I am in the same situation as you. I have collected all boots and buttons and I have 19/30 lipsticks, but no perfume (I need only 3, but still...)! I have sent Belle to do the task every 5 minutes for the past 40 mins, and no lipstick whatsoever...


----------



## TerraRanomi

leenna said:


> I am in the same situation as you. I have collected all boots and buttons and I have 19/30 lipsticks, but no perfume (I need only 3, but still...)! I have sent Belle to do the task every 5 minutes for the past 40 mins, and no lipstick whatsoever...



Same here. Belle's been curling up with a book for at least 8 hours (I've been sick at home) and I've gotten 0 perfumes. Might've collected a few minutes later sometimes because I was reading but I've had the game open all day.

Nothing from Rapunzel and Anna either although I've collected only once from them.


----------



## Saphira

Maybe they are stalling all of you who have it working until everybody can work on unlocking her..... iOS still doesn't have a working curio building


----------



## TerraRanomi

Reply from customer service =) :

Hey again (name),

I'm really happy to hear that your Shop finally finished its construction!  We haven't received the official word yet as to whether or not the issue has been resolved, but I will definitely let our team know about your success!  Thanks for letting me know 

In regards to the slow loading you're experiencing, thanks for trying clearing your cache!  I've actually noticed this happening in my own game as well, so I definitely understand how it might be frustrating!  I found that collecting all my Coins from the buildings helped, so maybe try keeping up with this and see if that makes a bit of a difference!  I'll also let our developers know this is happening so they can take a closer look.

Finally for your concerns with syncing your game, please know that there is currently no syncing feature available for Disney Enchanted Tales that would allow you to recover your game should the app be removed or - knock on wood - anything happen to your device.  This does unfortunately mean that if your progress is lost, it will be necessary to start a new game.  I will definitely share your feedback and concerns about this with our developers as well so they can take into consideration adding a syncing feature, but I can't make any guarantees as to what the result will be.

Please let me know if you have any other questions, (name)!  

Have a great day,


----------



## TerraRanomi

Saphira said:


> Maybe they are stalling all of you who have it working until everybody can work on unlocking her..... iOS still doesn't have a working curio building


I hope so but I know others have been getting the perfumes. Maybe it has to do with the curio building not unlocking at first & it might still not work properly.

I mean, I know pink items are rare but never had this before. Not even with the pomanders. Don't even have 1, then I'd at least know it's working. Feels like a bug. 

If I still have none after collecting all 3 other items I'm mailing customer support (again). The person that keeps replying to my e-mails is really nice and helpful.


----------



## Saphira

Let's just hope that they 'reset the clock' so to speak on this week - that would give us back all this time that we are loosing because of their glitch!


----------



## QuesySue

TerraRanomi said:


> I hope so but I know others have been getting the perfumes. Maybe it has to do with the curio building not unlocking at first & it might still not work properly.
> 
> I mean, I know pink items are rare but never had this before. Not even with the pomanders. Don't even have 1, then I'd at least know it's working. Feels like a bug.
> 
> If I still have none after collecting all 3 other items I'm mailing customer support (again). The person that keeps replying to my e-mails is really nice and helpful.



I would contact them because I got all 6 perfumes rather quickly from Belle. Only the boots took me a while. Almost finished with the 'Party Planners' quest of La Jeune Fille Rouge. Good thing is that they aren't that long. No really long tasks yet. Not sure what comes next of course


----------



## TerraRanomi

Saphira said:


> Let's just hope that they 'reset the clock' so to speak on this week - that would give us back all this time that we are loosing because of their glitch!


Yes, hope they'll add a day or 2 like before.



QuesySue said:


> I would contact them because I got all 6 perfumes rather quickly from Belle. Only the boots took me a while. Almost finished with the 'Party Planners' quest of La Jeune Fille Rouge. Good thing is that they aren't that long. No really long tasks yet. Not sure what comes next of course


So, I bought 1 perfume hoping it would 'kickstart' the drops or something and after collecting a few times from Belle I finally got one! After almost 10 hours of Belle reading.


----------



## Mari-Mari

Hi everyone! I'm new here, I'm levem 29 and I'm extremely pissed with this game!
My curio shop is bugged and my characters show that blink and and all the glitches u can imagine!
I also have another glitche, I bought the trees but I did not opened any quest neither the possibility of any decoration!
My event is totally useless since I can not start the event and the tasks coz the curio is stucked!
I find absolutely unfair to all the players with that glitch coz we won't be able to get the triples because their Error and their lack of capacity to fix it!
I already sent an email and got that idiot and useless random answer.
I Know that is just a game but unfairness is always annoying and if they don't fix it or compensate I will delete this for sure!


----------



## MrsPottts

QuesySue said:


> I would contact them because I got all 6 perfumes rather quickly from Belle. Only the boots took me a while. Almost finished with the 'Party Planners' quest of La Jeune Fille Rouge. Good thing is that they aren't that long. No really long tasks yet. Not sure what comes next of course


Have you had to make any other purchases of buildings/decorations in Rouges quest so far? Or just tasks?


----------



## Ewokkiller

Hi guys, first off a huge thank you for all your kind words regarding my problem they have been very thoughtful, this truly is s great community. Karpinau, wind and mrs Potts you are all too kind. I just got s reply from customer services, I didn't tell them the whole story of my son and the autism, may be in hindsight I should have, and way below is what they said.

Hi there,

Unfortunately we do not have any tools that would allow us to restore your game, so you will need to begin a new one. If you have purchased any coins or diamonds for your game we hare happy to help you get started with those on your new game, just reply with your Player ID (click here for help finding this) and screenshots of your purchase receipts.

Our Development Team is working on a solution for this bug, and we hope to see it resolved soon. We do not recommend uninstalling apps as a means of troubleshooting, so please contact us as soon as possible for support should you come across any other problems. We will be happy to help you out! You can also check up on all the latest information here on our help site! 

Have a magical day!

Hi again,

Unfortunately as Enchanted Tales does not currently have a save feature available there is no way to restore the game to your previous position. I can only replace purchased coins and diamonds at this time. To do that I simply need your current Player ID (click here for help finding this) and screenshots of your purchase receipts.

If there is anything else we can do for you, please let us know.

Have a wonderful day!

Christina

So there you have it. No back up of games or ways to save your progress, if you lose it, tough luck, you have to start over. Think that's it for me. Can't risk putting son through that and him not understanding why all his progress is lost.

Thank you all, god bless


----------



## klbrow11

TerraRanomi said:


> Yes, hope they'll add a day or 2 like before.
> 
> 
> So, I bought 1 perfume hoping it would 'kickstart' the drops or something and after collecting a few times from Belle I finally got one! After almost 10 hours of Belle reading.



10 hours? Ohh man. I have been working in getting her unlocked all day. Have all the lipsticks and buttons. Need two more boots and just need one perfume but seems like it will be a while lol.


----------



## QuesySue

MrsPottts said:


> Have you had to make any other purchases of buildings/decorations in Rouges quest so far? Or just tasks?



Just tasks no purchases. So luckily not a repeat of the winter event with all the expensive decoration you had to buy in the quests


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well, most of us got off to a rocky start with the Curio Shop.  Kind of reminds me the the Featherduster that wouldn't unlock for me last event.  But you know, once we got past that hurdle, the game is pretty fun.  We may have lost a day or 2 but at least we aren't having to spend 60,000 on 2 Nutcrackers or Yule Logs.  This event seems much more manageable.  Just hang in there everyone.  If it was too easy to collect items, there wouldn't be a challenge and what fun would that be?  Of course, if I lose that last triplet because I ran out of time (like the Footstool!), I'll probably be sending out an entirely different message. LOL !!  I still cringe everytime I see the Castle Doghouse that my Footstool should be living in.....


----------



## SpiralingFrozenFractals

Hi,

You are all amazing at giving info. Have been following the discussion since the winter event so thought about time I joined in.

Finally the triplets house unlocked/fixed (after having had it on the blanket and built within 9 hours of event starting on the 14th) for me at 10pm (UK time)! So only 3.5 hours ago. I have android so wasn't just IOS error as some people earlier in the thread suggested.

I am so happy to finally get stuck into the event!

Currently level 31. I opened tangled then BatB and lastly frozen so am just left with olaf to unlock  (along with a guard house and ice spires). Been playing since just before Autumn event.

Look forward to hearing how everyone gets on!


----------



## LoLoD77

MrsPottts said:


> I just got lucky, I think. I hope they fix it up for you soon
> 
> 
> Oh that's good to know, thank you! How did you collect everything to unlock her so fast?


I was lucky, I guess. Belle & Rapunzel with the perfume took the longest. The lipsticks and the boots flew by like crazy.


----------



## LoLoD77

MrsPottts said:


> I've unlocked all three trees first, since I'm still collecting items to unlock the Rouge triplet and I've been playing very actively (too much time on my hands ). LoLoD77 said on page 50 that the next task after unlocking Rouge starts with a task that requires the Flowering tree from Beauty, so I would say that should be your first choice  as for the Frozen and Tangled trees, I'm not sure yet if they'll be required or just side quests! Hopefully we'll find out from someone soon


The second to last task for Rouge requires two "Pottery Stalls" so don't go crazy with the trees, people! LOL


----------



## MrsPottts

LoLoD77 said:


> The second to last task for Rouge requires two "Pottery Stalls" so don't crazy with the trees, people! LOL


Thank you!


----------



## Windwaker4444

LoLoD77 said:


> The second to last task for Rouge requires two "Pottery Stalls" so don't crazy with the trees, people! LOL


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## LoLoD77

MrsPottts said:


> Thank you!


Sure no problem. I'm working at decorating the Bookshop. The daisies drop like crazy!


----------



## LoLoD77

So... here's what you'll need (but maybe in different quantities) for Vert:


----------



## Windwaker4444

LoLoD77 said:


> So... here's what you'll need (but maybe in different quantities) for Vert:
> 
> View attachment 220608


Oh no!!!!! More pink vials!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

I'm a hair's width from level 33

Curio Shops 15,512 each
Flowering Trees 5,733 each
Potted Flowers 5,397
Dairy Barn 14,840
Pottery Cart 6,069
Butcher Shop 16,184
Fish Monger 16,632

BatB curio shop opened on time for me, but after 2 days of mixed heart collecting/item collecting for Rouge, I only have 25/41 lipstick
6/13 boots
20/24 buttons
1/6 perfume
and I've sent Belle, Anna, and Rapunzel out non stop since about 8 hours into the event for the perfume and only have 1!!!  With these drop rates, I don't know how I'll get things done on time!

I also have the glitch where characters balloons are drifting all over the screen or just a blank white square.


----------



## ForeverYoung101

Okay I feel like I'm the only person still stuck with the curio shop not finishing and it's super frustrating because I can only collect hearts right now and not work on collecting for the characters and I need the curio shop for several BATB moments to be more efficient  anyone else still in the same boat?


----------



## xlsm

ForeverYoung101 said:


> Okay I feel like I'm the only person still stuck with the curio shop not finishing and it's super frustrating because I can only collect hearts right now and not work on collecting for the characters and I need the curio shop for several BATB moments to be more efficient  anyone else still in the same boat?



Still no curio shop for me either! You are not alone  It's suuuper frustrating! I'm just hoarding my hearts now!


----------



## Antti

xlsm said:


> Still no curio shop for me either! You are not alone  It's suuuper frustrating! I'm just hoarding my hearts now!



Still very stuck over here too! Fingers crossed for a solution soon.


----------



## Irene Sam

I've sent email to the support that asking for event period extension.
It's so frustrating that over 48hours still no update on this issue... I'm on iOS.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Hope it works out soon! Had the same problem for almost 1.5 day but it got fixed about 14 hours ago. I do expect some kind of compensation, like an additional 2 days for the event. Or the red girl already unlocked for you guys.


----------



## godzgirl93

Antti said:


> Hi all,
> I'm one of the unlucky ones with a stuck curio shop. Reading all your comments have been comforting, though! Per some recommendations, I've been placing trees in hope that more tasks appear. Both BatB and Tangled trees are placed, and still no tasks. Do I need to place all 3? Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> Geez this is frustrating.


Placing the trees allowed different character tasks with different time to collect chocolate.


----------



## godzgirl93

TerraRanomi said:


> Another suggestion was clearing the cache but did not work for buildings that kept reloading, maybe for others. I'm replying to her again, is anyone still having problems with the event building? For iOs only or also Android?


I have android. Curious what system allowed it to move right through. For those without building lock glitch, are there any of the other glitches mentioned? Like coins that go with you when you move along the blanket, white squares, and head circle moving elsewhere?


----------



## godzgirl93

I'm still stuck. I placed a tree for each story so I'm collecting hearts, but I don't have a lot of time to play. A couple hours in the morning before work, and a couple after work. My kids say I'm obsessed. Frustrated that things aren't getting fixed and confused that it works for some and not others. Happy eventing!


----------



## Mumma848

ForeverYoung101 said:


> Okay I feel like I'm the only person still stuck with the curio shop not finishing and it's super frustrating because I can only collect hearts right now and not work on collecting for the characters and I need the curio shop for several BATB moments to be more efficient  anyone else still in the same boat?




Not alone, I'm almost at 48hrs of waiting for it to unlock
I've purchased BatB and Tangled tree, saving hearts to purchase another building to help earn hearts as that's all I can do at the moment
VERY frustrating!!!


----------



## TerraRanomi

These are the tree tasks. In case you're not sure which tree is most convenient to get first, character and/or timewise. 

(I don't have all characters unlocked so locked ones might also have tasks.)

Frozen (all unlocked):
The Duke - Pick flowers, 1 hour
The Bishop - Pick flowers, 5 hours
Carol - Collect flowers, 5 min.
Sven - Graze on flowers, 5 min.

Tangled (Vladimir & Attilla locked):
Mother Gothel - Pick flowers, 10 hours
Conli - Pick flowers, 3 hours
The Stabbington Brothers - Stomp on flowers, 1 hour
Shorty - Collect flowers, 5 min.

B&TB (Wardrobe, Lumiere & the Beast locked):
Belle - Pick flowers, 10 min.
Bookseller - Pick flowers, 30 min.
Philippe - Graze on flowers, 5 min.
Cogsworth - Braid hair wreaths, 10 min.


----------



## LoLoD77

Windwaker4444 said:


> Oh no!!!!! More pink vials!!!!!!!


Yeah, but I have three already since I posted. Maybe it's just timing? I'm having a harder time getting the bouquets!


----------



## AppleWhite

Hi I joined e forums to discuss the Enchanted Tales game  I started playing it last month and I'm at level 25 right now. Luckily I didn't have a problem opening the curio shop though it was stuck for my sister. She was just able to open it a few hours ago! I have all I need for Rouge except 1 boot. I was able to get 3 perfumes from Belle and 1 from Rapunzel. The boots don't like to drop for me though lol.
I have a question. I started with Tangeled but the story and quests for it have stopped for me. I have all the people and buildings for it (except the ones that require diamonds or hearts) The last quests I had for it were for Attila and the story stopped right after Maximus agreed to stop chasing Flynn. Do I need to do or buy something to continue the story?


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessS121212 said:


> I'm a hair's width from level 33
> 
> Curio Shops 15,512 each
> Flowering Trees 5,733 each
> Potted Flowers 5,397
> Dairy Barn 14,840
> Pottery Cart 6,069
> Butcher Shop 16,184
> Fish Monger 16,632
> 
> BatB curio shop opened on time for me, but after 2 days of mixed heart collecting/item collecting for Rouge, I only have 25/41 lipstick
> 6/13 boots
> 20/24 buttons
> 1/6 perfume
> and I've sent Belle, Anna, and Rapunzel out non stop since about 8 hours into the event for the perfume and only have 1!!!  With these drop rates, I don't know how I'll get things done on time!
> 
> I also have the glitch where characters balloons are drifting all over the screen or just a blank white square.


I also have the glitch where the balloons are all over the place.  But it could always be worse...at least our Curios are open!


----------



## dawnm8877

AppleWhite said:


> Hi I joined e forums to discuss the Enchanted Tales game  I started playing it last month and I'm at level 25 right now. Luckily I didn't have a problem opening the curio shop though it was stuck for my sister. She was just able to open it a few hours ago! I have all I need for Rouge except 1 boot. I was able to get 3 perfumes from Belle and 1 from Rapunzel. The boots don't like to drop for me though lol.
> I have a question. I started with Tangeled but the story and quests for it have stopped for me. I have all the people and buildings for it (except the ones that require diamonds or hearts) The last quests I had for it were for Attila and the story stopped right after Maximus agreed to stop chasing Flynn. Do I need to do or buy something to continue the story?



Nope that's as far as it goes for now. Each story has an endpoint. That is why the Events are so welcome for those who have reached the top level and have completed all the quests!


----------



## AppleWhite

Thanks for letting me know! Will they eventually add more quests and let us finish the stories?


----------



## dawnm8877

godzgirl93 said:


> I have android. Curious what system allowed it to move right through. For those without building lock glitch, are there any of the other glitches mentioned? Like coins that go with you when you move along the blanket, white squares, and head circle moving elsewhere?



I play the game on an Android device and I was able to open the building with no problems. (I also didn't have any issues with the Featherduster from the Winter Event, although it took me a little longer to reach her in the first place so it may have been fixed before I got there). I have had the "floating heads and coin" issue with the current event and if I move around the blanket too fast, the buildings have to reload. There was a second update (about 24hrs after the original) and that seems to have eliminated the white boxes floating around and have reduced the floating heads and coins somewhat. I try to ignore them and if I move around the blanket, they will reattach to the proper spot they belong. This last update also seems to have eliminated the constant crashing that was happening after  originally updating to the event. Overall things are running much more smoothly now. 

Here's hoping everyone else's game starts running smoothly as well!


----------



## Mumma848

Still waiting for the curio glitch to clear
Does anyone know what the next building we'll need to purchase is? I'm saving hearts to help me get a building to help get hearts with the hope when the glitch is FINALLY fixed I'll be able to move along pretty quickly- so don't want to purchase a building o won't 'need' till the very end, if that makes sense
Cheers!!


----------



## Irene Sam

Mumma848 said:


> Still waiting for the curio glitch to clear
> Does anyone know what the next building we'll need to purchase is? I'm saving hearts to help me get a building to help get hearts with the hope when the glitch is FINALLY fixed I'll be able to move along pretty quickly- so don't want to purchase a building o won't 'need' till the very end, if that makes sense
> Cheers!!


I bought the Butcher shop for Beauty... took 6h to unlock already... 
I'm saving for next building to avoid waiting time in coming task while waiting for the fixing....


----------



## Nan89

godzgirl93 said:


> I have android. Curious what system allowed it to move right through. For those without building lock glitch, are there any of the other glitches mentioned? Like coins that go with you when you move along the blanket, white squares, and head circle moving elsewhere?


I'm using an iPad Air 2 running on ver. 10.2.1 and I've been lucky to have avoided the major glitches since the game first came out (knock on wood). As far as glitches go for this event, I've had a coin follow me once and the white boxes would sporadically appear this morning. There's been a noticeable lag on buildings reappearing as I scroll across the quilt though.


----------



## LoLoD77

Mumma848 said:


> Still waiting for the curio glitch to clear
> Does anyone know what the next building we'll need to purchase is? I'm saving hearts to help me get a building to help get hearts with the hope when the glitch is FINALLY fixed I'll be able to move along pretty quickly- so don't want to purchase a building o won't 'need' till the very end, if that makes sense
> Cheers!!


Well, if you look at the different chapter screens, the green looks like you may have to purchase the butcher shop and the yellow looks like you may have to purchase the dairy barn. OR they could end up being prizes, I'm not sure which at this point. I'm just saving chocolates until I have to buy something for a quest.


----------



## LoLoD77

Hey! Has anyone else noticed that the graphic for Jasmine's "Ride a Horse" task has changed to a picture of Jafar riding a white horse?! It used to just be a pic of a horses head. Maybe we will finally be getting some more Aladdin stuff soon?!


----------



## SpiralingFrozenFractals

LoLoD77 said:


> Hey! Has anyone else noticed that the graphic for Jasmine's "Ride a Horse" task has changed to a picture of Jafar riding a white horse?! It used to just be a pic of a horses head. Maybe we will finally be getting some more Aladdin stuff soon?!


Yes! I noticed this yesterday too! It's the first prince that visits Jasmine who she refuses!


----------



## lme30005

Are the flowers dropping for anyone? Only working on B&TB decor at the moment but hardly getting any - maybe 2 from about 30 tasks today. And I need to collect 40 white flowers. Wondering whether we need to do the decor to progress or is it just a side quest?


----------



## QuesySue

Working on decoration of the bookshop. I hate all the 1 min tasks. And flowers are hardly dropping 
Also the 2nd task of the lady in red requires buying and the carts you have to buy are 6.069 chocolate hearts a piece and you need two . With all the 1 min task you don't earn a lot of hearts either


----------



## Irene Sam

I'm still waiting for the fix... argggg


----------



## sapphirenian

QuesySue said:


> Working on decoration of the bookshop. I hate all the 1 min tasks. And flowers are hardly dropping
> Also the 2nd task of the lady in red requires buying and the carts you have to buy are 6.069 chocolate hearts a piece and you need two . With all the 1 min task you don't earn a lot of hearts either


I think the 1-min tasks earn more than the 30 or 1-hour task if you try to compute.  Just keep collecting them!


----------



## sapphirenian

Irene Sam said:


> I'm still waiting for the fix... argggg


Me, too! I sent an email to Customer Support yet again. This is starting to get really frustrating. It's already weekend here in my country so I can focus more on the Event but with this glitch not being fixed... ughhh.


----------



## Saphira

Still no fix for me either ~ it's been 48 hours since the building was supposed to be ready! I've lost two days


----------



## Roarke80

Hi all, I'm really enjoying this event so far! The first triplet was relatively easy to unlock because the items were dropped by buildings that you can harvest quickly, like Belle's cottage and garden rotunda (though I had to switch off the christmas decorations first), and Belle did 5 min quests for perfume bottles. But now I'm decorating the buildings and flowers are coming reeeeaaaalllly slowly, anyone has any tips?


----------



## OceanGirl2583

I am still waiting, so I guess I just keep getting those chocolates. When it does decide to open, do the items you need also allow you to get chocolates as well? This glitch is getting a bit annoying!! I only hope they extend the time as well.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well it's a new day.  I still need 2 perfumes and 1 more boot to unlock the first triplet.  I'm working on decorating all 3 buildings with flowers.  And yes, it does seem like 2 of the flowers are dropping slow.  Wow...we need a lot of flowers!!! Feels like since I primarily worked on the triplet I didn't collect very many hearts yesterday.  Hope everyone who still has the Curio Shop closed gets fixed today.  I lost 1 day, but I almost completed the triplet in one day, so there is still hope of catching up.  Good luck to everyone collecting.  It's going to be a busy tapping weekend!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

OceanGirl2583 said:


> I am still waiting, so I guess I just keep getting those chocolates. When it does decide to open, do the items you need also allow you to get chocolates as well? This glitch is getting a bit annoying!! I only hope they extend the time as well.


Seems like the items you need for the triplet offer coins not chocolates.  When you are collecting flowers for the buildings, it is mixed between chocolate and coin tasks.  Collect as many chocolates as you can now!!!  Once you begin working on the triplet, you won't collect very many.


----------



## Karpinau

Ewokkiller said:


> Hi guys, first off a huge thank you for all your kind words regarding my problem they have been very thoughtful, this truly is s great community. Karpinau, wind and mrs Potts you are all too kind. I just got s reply from customer services, I didn't tell them the whole story of my son and the autism, may be in hindsight I should have, and way below is what they said.
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Unfortunately we do not have any tools that would allow us to restore your game, so you will need to begin a new one. If you have purchased any coins or diamonds for your game we hare happy to help you get started with those on your new game, just reply with your Player ID (click here for help finding this) and screenshots of your purchase receipts.
> 
> Our Development Team is working on a solution for this bug, and we hope to see it resolved soon. We do not recommend uninstalling apps as a means of troubleshooting, so please contact us as soon as possible for support should you come across any other problems. We will be happy to help you out! You can also check up on all the latest information here on our help site!
> 
> Have a magical day!
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> Unfortunately as Enchanted Tales does not currently have a save feature available there is no way to restore the game to your previous position. I can only replace purchased coins and diamonds at this time. To do that I simply need your current Player ID (click here for help finding this) and screenshots of your purchase receipts.
> 
> If there is anything else we can do for you, please let us know.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Christina
> 
> So there you have it. No back up of games or ways to save your progress, if you lose it, tough luck, you have to start over. Think that's it for me. Can't risk putting son through that and him not understanding why all his progress is lost.
> 
> Thank you all, god bless



You would think they could install from an id.  Shame.  We will all be in the same boat when we upgrade the technology.  Not that thats much consolation.  Take care of yourself and your beautiful child.


----------



## QuesySue

Roarke80 said:


> Hi all, I'm really enjoying this event so far! The first triplet was relatively easy to unlock because the items were dropped by buildings that you can harvest quickly, like Belle's cottage and garden rotunda (though I had to switch off the christmas decorations first), and Belle did 5 min quests for perfume bottles. But now I'm decorating the buildings and flowers are coming reeeeaaaalllly slowly, anyone has any tips?



I have the same struggle. The posy  and Echinacea just don't drop. The one the was supposed to be the hardest to get (and therefore you needed not that many) was the easiest...


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

LoLoD77 said:


> Sure no problem. I'm working at decorating the Bookshop. The daisies drop like crazy!


Really?  Not for me!


----------



## MrsPottts

The flower crown outfits come after the building decoration is finished (and a few tasks). Working on Belle's now! And unlocked Rouge, I feel so lucky. They really owe you guys who are still waiting a lot diamonds or at least decent extension


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

When you fall asleep before doing overnight tasks!  I hate seeing the characters  milling around with no tasks completed!  Ugh! LOL - really struggling with getting anything to drop.  Triplet is such a slow go and the flowers dropping for me is rare - I wonder why the difference for some people.  Level 27.  Wishing everyone a productive day!


----------



## CH87

This is the 3rd morning I've woke up and that curio shop has been broken.  Does anyone know how long the feather duster was broken?


----------



## lme30005

MrsPottts said:


> The flower crown outfits come after the building decoration is finished (and a few tasks). Working on Belle's now! And unlocked Rouge, I feel so lucky. They really owe you guys who are still waiting a lot diamonds or at least decent extension



So the decor definitely needs to be done before you can progress? Those flowers are dropping so slow, I doubt one building will be decorated before the event ends! Was hoping they'd be a side quest that didn't need to be completed


----------



## sunny2722

Hi guys, 
after reading on this forum since the Christmas event, I thought it was about time to join. 
I've been playing since a little before the agrabah event and I'm on level 27 now. 
I had no issues with completing the delacroix building (ios), unlocking the red girl is another thing (I only just finished, it took me about 2 days)
I have bought all the trees and am now working on decoration the bookstore, it's taking forever again (I still haven't even finished the daisies which are apparently the easiest to collect, I've been working on this since yesterday)
The only thing I have no issues with is collecting chocolate. Put the characters on the their shortest tasks and the earn chocolate faster.
And for those who haven't yet unlocked the red girl: her next task is only 1hr long. 
That's as far as I got.


----------



## LoLoD77

lme30005 said:


> So the decor definitely needs to be done before you can progress? Those flowers are dropping so slow, I doubt one building will be decorated before the event ends! Was hoping they'd be a side quest that didn't need to be completed


The decor is the secondary quest as in it is about decorations & outfits. If you are more concerned with getting the new characters, the triplets are the primary quest. I have been focusing on the triplets and only buying what is needed for them so far.


----------



## LoLoD77

For those who are frustrated with how slow things are dropping, have patience....this is what I was able to collect since last night to unlock Vert. So there will be some items that just drop faster. But I do agree that the "middle" flowers are taking FOREVER to drop for the building decorations!


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Question... Is it worth it to buy the geese?   If I do, can they be used for each event or does eacg event have their own specific set.  Thanks!


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

LoLoD77 said:


> For those who are frustrated with how slow things are dropping, have patience....this is what I was able to collect since last night to unlock Vert. So there will be some items that just drop faster. But I do agree that the "middle" flowers are taking FOREVER to drop for the building decorations!
> View attachment 220659


Wow!  That's awesome!


----------



## Irene Sam

LoLoD77 said:


> The decor is the secondary quest as in it is about decorations & outfits. If you are more concerned with getting the new characters, the triplets are the primary quest. I have been focusing on the triplets and only buying what is needed for them so far.


Is there any request to buy any other building?


----------



## sapphirenian

LoLoD77 said:


> For those who are frustrated with how slow things are dropping, have patience....this is what I was able to collect since last night to unlock Vert. So there will be some items that just drop faster. But I do agree that the "middle" flowers are taking FOREVER to drop for the building decorations!
> View attachment 220659


You mean you can automatically get the building for Vert after finishing the tasks for Rouge? I thought Vert is part of Chapter 2 which will only be opened in around 4 days.


----------



## TerraRanomi

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> Question... Is it worth it to buy the geese?   If I do, can they be used for each event or does eacg event have their own specific set.  Thanks!


I bought the holiday geese last event, the extra pinecones did help in unlocking all characters since I started the event at least a week later (was on holiday). They have no function now, just coins & stars. Oh, and they drop feathers when you need those.

So I'm guessing it will be the same for the gaggle of geese here. No use next event.


----------



## sapphirenian

I am starting to get bored with only collecting hearts.   
When will they finish the update for the fix?


----------



## godzgirl93

SpiralingFrozenFractals said:


> Yes! I noticed this yesterday too! It's the first prince that visits Jasmine who she refuses!


If you assign Jasmin to fly a kite, she actually does it now. I don't remember that before. I thought we would see her ride a horse since the picture changed, but there's no visual.


----------



## godzgirl93

I deleted my cache, restarted my tablet, and the curio finally unlocked. Onto the collection of items to unlock red triplet. At least there are characters who collect chocolate who aren't needed for triplet items. I googled how to delete cache for those who don't know how. Good luck.


----------



## Saphira

godzgirl93 said:


> I deleted my cache, restarted my tablet, and the curio finally unlocked. Onto the collection of items to unlock red triplet. At least there are characters who collect chocolate who aren't needed for triplet items. I googled how to delete cache for those who don't know how. Good luck.



I tried what you did and my curio still won't build  I have a tree for each story and almost 22,000 chocolate hearts - and I am getting bored with just collecting hearts! I want my fix already..... it's been 2.5 days and nothing


----------



## superx4039

Hopefully they extend the event or give something to the players affected by the bug. It's starting to bug me.


----------



## SoniaAntony

MrsPottts said:


> The flower crown outfits come after the building decoration is finished (and a few tasks). Working on Belle's now! And unlocked Rouge, I feel so lucky. They really owe you guys who are still waiting a lot diamonds or at least decent extension


You Seem to be playing 24/7. i am not able to make much progress. Finding it very difficult to get the flowers to decorate buildings. Also the perfume bottle doesnot drop.


----------



## SoniaAntony

Saphira said:


> I tried what you did and my curio still won't build  I have a tree for each story and almost 22,000 chocolate hearts - and I am getting bored with just collecting hearts! I want my fix already..... it's been 2.5 days and nothing


Check If there is an update in the playstore


----------



## Saphira

SoniaAntony said:


> Check If there is an update in the playstore



I am on an iPhone - been checking the App store first before I go back into the game and still nothing


----------



## Tamiland

Saphira said:


> I am on an iPhone - been checking the App store first before I go back into the game and still nothing



Me too, I have been checking the app store probably every 30-90 minutes since my curio first wouldn't open 54 hours ago.  The event clock keeps ticking down though and I don't see how they'll be able to make this event fair for all of us who have been stuck for days.


----------



## Laylacakes

sapphirenian said:


> Me, too! I sent an email to Customer Support yet again. This is starting to get really frustrating. It's already weekend here in my country so I can focus more on the Event but with this glitch not being fixed... ughhh.


Have you tried logging in to google play?  I typed Disney enchanted tales into the search box to bring up the game.  Then opened it from there.  That's when I found cutio shop would open, last evening.  Good luck!


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

I'm done with the gift boxes!  Spent 900 chocolates and got stars every time!    Boo!


----------



## jamesterg

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> When you fall asleep before doing overnight tasks!  I hate seeing the characters  milling around with no tasks completed!  Ugh! LOL - really struggling with getting anything to drop.  Triplet is such a slow go and the flowers dropping for me is rare - I wonder why the difference for some people.  Level 27.  Wishing everyone a productive day!


That was me last night lol


----------



## jamesterg

CH87 said:


> This is the 3rd morning I've woke up and that curio shop has been broken.  Does anyone know how long the feather duster was broken?


I just did my update yesterday around 3pm - be sure to check they play store


----------



## Briechen_26

LoLoD77 said:


> For those who are frustrated with how slow things are dropping, have patience....this is what I was able to collect since last night to unlock Vert. So there will be some items that just drop faster. But I do agree that the "middle" flowers are taking FOREVER to drop for the building decorations!
> View attachment 220659


 I am currently working on Rouge.  Is there a certain building you have to buy to unlock Vert? I thought she was in chapter 2 which isn't unlocked yet. Is there a way for us to get her now and start on her tasks?  Thanks


----------



## Nan89

Briechen_26 said:


> I am currently working on Rouge.  Is there a certain building you have to buy to unlock Vert? I thought she was in chapter 2 which isn't unlocked yet. Is there a way for us to get her now and start on her tasks?  Thanks


I believe you have to complete all of chapter one's quests before you can get Verte's building. You can check your progress by tapping the tent at the bottom right corner of your screen. It's only then that you can start unlocking her too. Good luck!


----------



## Briechen_26

Nan89 said:


> I believe you have to complete all of chapter one's quests before you can get Verte's building. You can check your progress by tapping the tent at the bottom right corner of your screen. It's only then that you can start unlocking her too. Good luck!


Wow I have such a long way to go!! The person that posted this was able to complete it really quickly.  I only have 30 of 110 roses so far.  Stuck on Rouge's perfume and need so many flowers it is insane lol!  This event is really fun tho.


----------



## Aryn

The perfume dropped really easy for me, but I can't get daisies or posies to drop at all. I got the first girl pretty easily, and I am going quickly on that part of the event


----------



## ElsaFan71

I hope everyone finally got the Beauty and the Beast Curio today, mine suddenly works.


----------



## Laylacakes

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> I'm done with the gift boxes!  Spent 900 chocolates and got stars every time!    Boo!


Gift boxes are a rip off if you don't need stars or coins.  The flower treasure boxes are dropping useful items such as posies purfume boots etc...Just need the diamonds to spend


----------



## Laylacakes

Aryn said:


> The perfume dropped really easy for me, but I can't get daisies or posies to drop at all. I got the first girl pretty easily, and I am going quickly on that part of the event


Daisies drop frequently from the gaggle of geese


----------



## CH87

jamesterg said:


> I just did my update yesterday around 3pm - be sure to check they play store



I've been checking it randomly at work today and I finally got the update! I'm on ISO so maybe it was delayed for us for some reason. But my curio shop is now open!  it's so silly how much I love this little game.


----------



## chocolatte89

CH87 said:


> I've been checking it randomly at work today and I finally got the update! I'm on ISO so maybe it was delayed for us for some reason. But my curio shop is now open!  it's so silly how much I love this little game.



FINALLY just got my update, too, and everything seems to working. (iOS) yay!


----------



## TerraRanomi

MrsPottts said:


> The flower crown outfits come after the building decoration is finished (and a few tasks). Working on Belle's now! And unlocked Rouge, I feel so lucky. They really owe you guys who are still waiting a lot diamonds or at least decent extension



Thanks for the heads-up! Can you tell us what is needed for Belle's outfit? We probably have to collect items again?


----------



## MrsPottts

SoniaAntony said:


> You Seem to be playing 24/7. i am not able to make much progress. Finding it very difficult to get the flowers to decorate buildings. Also the perfume bottle doesnot drop.


Haha I have been playing most of my waking hours yeah  I haven't got much work on at the moment so I have time to be obsessed. The only way I could get perfume was from Belles 5 min task, Anna and Rapunzel havent dropped any for me so far


----------



## MrsPottts

TerraRanomi said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! Can you tell us what is needed for Belle's outfit? We probably have to collect items again?


Yep, collecting items! Two flowers which overlap with the building decorations, whyyy 
(I'm level 29 if you want an idea of how many you might have to collect )


----------



## sunny2722

So a quick update from me: 
- I was able to finish decorating the bookstore
- now working on the library (frozen) and I'm halfway through here as well
- while rouge is busy doing her tasks for "Pary Planning" I have been collecting flowers (putting your characters on the shortest tasks gets you flowers AND chocolate),     this way i was able to already put the 2 carts ( 5565 chocolates a piece for me on level 27) that are requested later on 
- after finishing decorating the bookstore and some more tasks, Belle's new outfit can be collected (you need both the "middle" flowers, more than for the decorations, you need lollypops (the hardest to get) tha the bookseller is dropping left and right for me, and you need bouquets, again more than you need for the girl verte)
- according to LoloD77, she needs 42 bouquetsfor the verte girl, I need 44 bouquets (level 27) for Belle
- Therefore, I decided to first do the decorations and then move on to the outfits
- I'm collecting bouquets for Belle but I'll use it for the verte girl once it shows up
Hope it's not too confusing and I could help some of you.


----------



## TerraRanomi

MrsPottts said:


> Yep, collecting items! Two flowers which overlap with the building decorations, whyyy
> (I'm level 29 if you want an idea of how many you might have to collect )


Great, thank you!


----------



## jamesterg

Just talked with support about compensation for glitch. This is what I sent them:

So are you guys going to give us any rewards for the mistakes that were made? Just wondering because if you read the message board people are getting frustrated as am I since it is a timed event and we didn't get the full amount of time - as someone who is in customer service management for 12 years I would HIGHLY suggest it - 1000 or 2000 or 5000 chocolates could go a long way!

This is what they said:
Hi Jamie,

I can understand your frustration with the building hurdle. We hear you, and it's something our Development Team is working on diligently! Compensation for this issue will be decided on by our production team due to its widespread nature, so if it's decided that the event will be extended or that compensation will be awarded for those affected, it would be up to their discretion and we can’t guarantee that it will happen.

If you have any other questions or concerns, please let us know and we'll be happy to help.

Jay
Disney Enchanted Tales Support


----------



## TerraRanomi

Did anyone notice that the delacroix curio shop's timer is not counting down? Although it does drop chocolates and stars every 2 hours. Might be just the people who had/still have problems with building it.

Also, the coin hanging above it when it's ready to collect is only visible when no character is performing a task in it. Otherwise the character's portait covers the coin and I have to remind myself to tap the building once in a while. 

Have e-mailed customer support (again) that the shop's still a little buggy.

Edit: sorry it is counting down! But the coin's still invisible when a character is performing a task in it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> I'm done with the gift boxes!  Spent 900 chocolates and got stars every time!    Boo!


I've done the gift boxes 3 times and got stars each time.  I stopped buying them too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> Question... Is it worth it to buy the geese?   If I do, can they be used for each event or does eacg event have their own specific set.  Thanks!


I bought the geese for this event.  They help but aren't really necessary.  I could take them or leave them.


----------



## sapphirenian

So I guess iTunes was the reason iOS gamers were not able to get the update as fast as the Android users. Here's what the Customer Support sent me after I asked them when they will fix the game for iOS players:

_Hey (name),

The update for the iOS version is currently within the approval process with iTunes, it should become available soon as well! Thanks for being so patient.

If you have any more questions we can help please let us know.

Have a great weekend!_​


----------



## sapphirenian

Just installed the new update and now unlocking Rouge.
Is it wise that the only characters I sent on to collecting hearts are the only ones not involved in unlocking Rouge?


----------



## Nan89

sapphirenian said:


> Just installed the new update and now unlocking Rouge.
> Is it wise that the only characters I sent on to collecting hearts are the only ones not involved in unlocking Rouge?


That's what I've been doing!

I'm currently collecting items to unlock Belle's floral crown, second building decoration, AND Verte...I feel so conflicted every time I send someone out to do a job lol


----------



## sapphirenian

Nan89 said:


> That's what I've been doing!
> 
> I'm currently collecting items to unlock Belle's floral crown, second building decoration, AND Verte...I feel so conflicted every time I send someone out to do a job lol


I know! Especially if they have 2 or more tasks that can help on the other quests. What to choose? What to choose? Hahaha.


----------



## Irene Sam

HaveADisneyDay! said:


> I'm done with the gift boxes!  Spent 900 chocolates and got stars every time!    Boo!


I bought 5 and twice get 400 chocolate, 3 times get stars.


----------



## LoLoD77

Irene Sam said:


> Is there any request to buy any other building?


Not yet


----------



## LoLoD77

sapphirenian said:


> You mean you can automatically get the building for Vert after finishing the tasks for Rouge? I thought Vert is part of Chapter 2 which will only be opened in around 4 days.


The building and Vert are the prize at the end of Rouge. Vert's task unlock in Chapter 2. Her first quest tasks are Welcome Vert and Unlock Chapter Two.  So that's why I'm focusing on building up my chocolates until Chapter Two unlocks. Gives me time to decorate the bookshop, too.


----------



## LoLoD77

Briechen_26 said:


> I am currently working on Rouge.  Is there a certain building you have to buy to unlock Vert? I thought she was in chapter 2 which isn't unlocked yet. Is there a way for us to get her now and start on her tasks?  Thanks


Sorry but her building is the prize for completing Chapter 1 which is basically finishing Rouge's quests.


----------



## Irene Sam

I'm long way to unlock Rougue 
So far I bought the Butcher shop and the kingdom Curio shop and all 3 trees.


----------



## QuesySue

You know what I think is strange... currently I have to unlock, decoration guard tower, Belle's dress and Verte. But some items overlap so Bouquets for Belle but also for Verte.. and Posy for Belle and Guard tower ... and more. Thing is as soon as you collect the highest number you need. F.e 47 bouquet for Belle (Verte needs 42). As soon as you get to 47 you can't collect any more bouquets. So You have to wait till you use the bouquets for either Belle or Verte... and then you can start again to collect Bouquets for the other one... WHYYYYYY, why not let you collect up to 89 bouquets, because I need all of them


----------



## Irene Sam

TerraRanomi said:


> Did anyone notice that the delacroix curio shop's timer is not counting down? Although it does drop chocolates and stars every 2 hours. Might be just the people who had/still have problems with building it.
> 
> Also, the coin hanging above it when it's ready to collect is only visible when no character is performing a task in it. Otherwise the character's portait covers the coin and I have to remind myself to tap the building once in a while.
> 
> Have e-mailed customer support (again) that the shop's still a little buggy.
> 
> Edit: sorry it is counting down! But the coin's still invisible when a character is performing a task in it.


I notice too. After complete production, the icon of completion not shown up.


----------



## godzgirl93

Saphira said:


> I tried what you did and my curio still won't build  I have a tree for each story and almost 22,000 chocolate hearts - and I am getting bored with just collecting hearts! I want my fix already..... it's been 2.5 days and nothing


Each story has a kingdom building that unlocks more actions for characters. You can try placing them on your blanket and see if they will build.


----------



## Pippa86

Hi I'm just wondering what your last challenge for Belle was as all mine seemed to end after the encounter with the wolves. I am on level 27 and have all the BATB stuff so I don't get why it just stopped suddenly.


----------



## sapphirenian

Pippa86 said:


> Hi I'm just wondering what your last challenge for Belle was as all mine seemed to end after the encounter with the wolves. I am on level 27 and have all the BATB stuff so I don't get why it just stopped suddenly.


That's the last quest for BATB. We have to wait until they make a new update for BATB story.


----------



## sapphirenian

Does anyone know what is the Frozen building that we need to decorate?
So far, from what I've read here, we will be decorating Guard Tower for Tangled and Bookshop for BaTB.


----------



## QuesySue

So I just asked customer care about the whole issue I described before (not able to collect more bouquets while I need them) and decided to also add the fact that it's almost impossible to get Echinacea and Posy, while it says it shouldn't be that difficult and you need a lot of them. Curious what their answer will be. Keep you posted


----------



## MrsPottts

sapphirenian said:


> Does anyone know what is the Frozen building that we need to decorate?
> So far, from what I've read here, we will be decorating Guard Tower for Tangled and Bookshop for BaTB.


Arendelle library


----------



## sapphirenian

MrsPottts said:


> Arendelle library


Thank you!


----------



## Briechen_26

I would love to know how they compute the odds for how often certain items are awarded. For the Posy, for example, it says you have a good chance of finding it with the tasks given. However, I have sent mother Gothel to make bouquets about 25-30 times and it has only produced 1 posy. How is that "good" odds? I still need 2 perfume bottles, which I worked on ALL day yesterday and not a single one. I used multiple characters. I had Belle doing the 5 minute task probably 50 times and nada. At this rate I will never unlock Rouge or decorate the buildings. Is anyone else having the odds stacked against them? Lol I hope I'm not the only that feels they will never finish this. I have been working on this for 3 days, I didn't have the bug and I still only have 30 roses of 110. And I've literally been playing as much as I can. Then I see that some people are already done with chapter 1. My game must just be more stingy.


----------



## FantasyGirl21

Briechen_26 said:


> I would love to know how they compute the odds for how often certain items are awarded. For the Posy, for example, it says you have a good chance of finding it with the tasks given. However, I have sent mother Gothel to make bouquets about 25-30 times and it has only produced 1 posy. How is that "good" odds? I still need 2 perfume bottles, which I worked on ALL day yesterday and not a single one. I used multiple characters. I had Belle doing the 5 minute task probably 50 times and nada. At this rate I will never unlock Rouge or decorate the buildings. Is anyone else having the odds stacked against them? Lol I hope I'm not the only that feels they will never finish this. I have been working on this for 3 days, I didn't have the bug and I still only have 30 roses of 110. And I've literally been playing as much as I can. Then I see that some people are already done with chapter 1. My game must just be more stingy.



No you're not alone, Thw quest for the perfume bottles especially makes me question my sanity. But still, I feel that in the game when you perform an action for a rare item, the 10h one gets more result than the 1 min one. But that then takes 10h. It is really frustrating


----------



## Briechen_26

FantasyGirl21 said:


> No you're not alone, Thw quest for the perfume bottles especially makes me question my sanity. But still, I feel that in the game when you perform an action for a rare item, the 10h one gets more result than the 1 min one. But that then takes 10h. It is really frustrating


 While I'm glad I'm not alone, I'm sorry it is also taking you forever. I also had Anna and Rapunzel working on the bottles all day yesterday. They each have a 3 hour task, and they did not produce one bottle. Those are really the only options that I have to unlock that item. I even tried 2 flowering chests and no bottles. I could have almost unlocked the darn bottles with diamonds for as many diamonds I spent on the chests. I know I'll get them eventually but it is seriously delaying my progress on the chapter and I really have been putting in a lot of work. I'd love to finish this chapter before the next opens so I'm not behind but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## FantasyGirl21

Briechen_26 said:


> While I'm glad I'm not alone, I'm sorry it is also taking you forever. I also had Anna and Rapunzel working on the bottles all day yesterday. They each have a 3 hour task, and they did not produce one bottle. Those are really the only options that I have to unlock that item. I even tried 2 flowering chests and no bottles. I could have almost unlocked the darn bottles with diamonds for as many diamonds I spent on the chests. I know I'll get them eventually but it is seriously delaying my progress on the chapter and I really have been putting in a lot of work. I'd love to finish this chapter before the next opens so I'm not behind but I don't have high hopes.



That exactly! Rapunzel and Anna are my only hopes at this point. I also bought one chest but for the rare item I got the rare flower. I really can't wait to have Rouge out to continue her story and to have Anna and Rapunzel off collecting flowers.


----------



## jamesterg

sapphirenian said:


> Does anyone know what is the Frozen building that we need to decorate?
> So far, from what I've read here, we will be decorating Guard Tower for Tangled and Bookshop for BaTB.


It will be the church since the bishop is the quest from frozen


----------



## godzgirl93

Does anyone have the ability to store the horse stable? My box is grey. I did notice it isn't an event task so it doesn't matter. When do the flowers come into play. I have minister, conli, and bookseller doing their first tasks of making bouquet and giving gifts or something. Do the flowers and building decorations come after those tasks complete? I feel so far behind. I have the lipstick and buttons for Rouge, but no perfumes.


----------



## jamesterg

Briechen_26 said:


> I would love to know how they compute the odds for how often certain items are awarded. For the Posy, for example, it says you have a good chance of finding it with the tasks given. However, I have sent mother Gothel to make bouquets about 25-30 times and it has only produced 1 posy. How is that "good" odds? I still need 2 perfume bottles, which I worked on ALL day yesterday and not a single one. I used multiple characters. I had Belle doing the 5 minute task probably 50 times and nada. At this rate I will never unlock Rouge or decorate the buildings. Is anyone else having the odds stacked against them? Lol I hope I'm not the only that feels they will never finish this. I have been working on this for 3 days, I didn't have the bug and I still only have 30 roses of 110. And I've literally been playing as much as I can. Then I see that some people are already done with chapter 1. My game must just be more stingy.


I feel your pain - I only have one perfume bottle and have been working around the clock with all three characters - flowers won't drop at all its like pulling teeth - and I have been working on her for 3 days


----------



## jamesterg

jamesterg said:


> It will be the church since the bishop is the quest from frozen


Ok apparently it will be the library lol


----------



## Briechen_26

jamesterg said:


> I feel your pain - I only have one perfume bottle and have been working around the clock with all three characters - flowers won't drop at all its like pulling teeth - and I have been working on her for 3 days


 Ok so many of us are in the same boat. I feel a little better because everyone that was posting that didn't have the glitch seemed to be super far ahead of me. They must have used diamonds on some of the harder items. I don't know how else they completed already. Maybe they just have a really lucky game.


----------



## jamesterg

You guys - swear I just bought the $19.99 package (it was my birthday Tuesday so I thought little present for myself) and tell me why THEY DIDN'T ADD THE EXTRA COINS  so I got the diamonds but no 9100 coins...emailed customer support AGAIN - at this point I just keep replying the same guy lol I have found it is quicker that way! Maybe they can give me a perfume bottle when they give me my 9100 coins lol


----------



## Briechen_26

FantasyGirl21 said:


> That exactly! Rapunzel and Anna are my only hopes at this point. I also bought one chest but for the rare item I got the rare flower. I really can't wait to have Rouge out to continue her story and to have Anna and Rapunzel off collecting flowers.


 Same here!! I'll let you know when I finally finish. I'm just so sick of having them do the same tasks. I decided to give them a break. Maybe that will reset the awards. Lol worth a shot at this point.


----------



## Lana_lol

Perfume bottles were the first item I collected all when I was unlocking the first of the triplets. I don't there is a pattern. Same thing for the flowers - I collected the rarest first.

Which building did you buy after all 3 trees?


----------



## Irene Sam

My rate of dropping the items are quite even. I just started my unlocking task today caused by the curio shop glitch just fixed, and this is my progress now. I wanna sleep now... continue tomorrow... 
I still got decorating for all three stories in progress...


----------



## QuesySue

Does anybody know what the best order is; first get Belle's flowered dress or first decorate guard tower. 
Since flowers are hard To get we need To choose wisely


----------



## TerraRanomi

QuesySue said:


> Does anybody know what the best order is; first get Belle's flowered dress or first decorate guard tower.
> Since flowers are hard To get we need To choose wisely



My plan is to decorate > collect items for outfit > decorate and so on. Don't want the same problem you e-mailed about (where you can't collect more of the same item). And unlock the triplets in the meantime since those are a priority for me.


----------



## sunny2722

Personnally, I want to finish the guard tower first. You receieve chocolate after completing it, not sure what's the reward for belle's flowered dress and Belle's quest needs bouquets like the verte girl (although, it's like pulling teeth, barely anything is dropping for me, so maybe I'll finish Belle before Verte)


----------



## Briechen_26

Lana_lol said:


> Perfume bottles were the first item I collected all when I was unlocking the first of the triplets. I don't there is a pattern. Same thing for the flowers - I collected the rarest first.
> 
> Which building did you buy after all 3 trees?


 I haven't bought anything after the 2 trees. I wasn't sure if I wouldn't need my chocolate or coins for whatever I have to do when I unlock Rouge. Do you have a suggestion as to what I do now? I have now only 1 perfume left (yay thanks Rapunzel) and am working on decorating the buildings. Any tips that will help me for once I unlock the next items would be fabulous


----------



## LoLoD77

sapphirenian said:


> Does anyone know what is the Frozen building that we need to decorate?
> So far, from what I've read here, we will be decorating Guard Tower for Tangled and Bookshop for BaTB.


It's the Arendelle Library


----------



## Saphira

Maybe I should go back and read but I was wondering, if we complete Chapter 1 (speeding her along on Rouge's tasks with diamonds) can we start Chapter 2 early or do we have to wait for it to unlock?

Another question - does it do me any good to get some of the other buildings early? I have almost 40,000 CH....


----------



## LoLoD77

Lana_lol said:


> Perfume bottles were the first item I collected all when I was unlocking the first of the triplets. I don't there is a pattern. Same thing for the flowers - I collected the rarest first.
> 
> Which building did you buy after all 3 trees?


Mine too! in the decorating and the girls, the green & the pink have been coming easier than the purple or blue items. I don't think there's a rhyme or reason to their frequency. I pretty much got all my perfumes from Belle and maybe one from Rapunzel for Rouge in the first day or so. Then I got 4 of them for Vert from Belle in my first day working on her but nothing all day yesterday and so far nothing today.


----------



## LoLoD77

sunny2722 said:


> Personnally, I want to finish the guard tower first. You receieve chocolate after completing it, not sure what's the reward for belle's flowered dress and Belle's quest needs bouquets like the verte girl (although, it's like pulling teeth, barely anything is dropping for me, so maybe I'll finish Belle before Verte)


Yeah, I seem to get most of my bouquets from the buildings dropping them instead of from character tasks which is weird


----------



## LoLoD77

QuesySue said:


> Does anybody know what the best order is; first get Belle's flowered dress or first decorate guard tower.
> Since flowers are hard To get we need To choose wisely


For me, my order for quests are:
1. Unlock triplet - because you can't progress in the event without her
2. Decorate building - because it gives chocolate & there are more tasks afterwards in the quest
3. Make dress - because it's the only task
So, a character that has a task that falls into all three, I will send them on the unlock task before I'd send them to get something for a dress. 

Of course, if the character can't help with any quests, it's all chocolate all the time LOL

Hope this helps


----------



## LoLoD77

Saphira said:


> Maybe I should go back and read but I was wondering, if we complete Chapter 1 (speeding her along on Rouge's tasks with diamonds) can we start Chapter 2 early or do we have to wait for it to unlock?
> 
> Another question - does it do me any good to get some of the other buildings early? I have almost 40,000 CH....


You have to wait for it to unlock. I've been using the time to unlock Vert and working on the decorations/dresses while building up chocolates.

I don't know about the buildings. Not yet anyways. As I said earlier, the event shows the butcher shop and the dairy farm for Chapter 2 & 3 but I don't know if that means you will need to buy them or you will get them so I'm holding off for now. I guess you could buy the curios. I'm just wary about using my chocolates before I have to.


----------



## SoniaAntony

I am so tired of trying to get the perfume bottle and the flowers. I might give up any time now.


----------



## QuesySue

LoLoD77 said:


> For me, my order for quests are:
> 1. Unlock triplet - because you can't progress in the event without her
> 2. Decorate building - because it gives chocolate & there are more tasks afterwards in the quest
> 3. Make dress - because it's the only task
> So, a character that has a task that falls into all three, I will send them on the unlock task before I'd send them to get something for a dress.
> 
> Of course, if the character can't help with any quests, it's all chocolate all the time LOL
> 
> Hope this helps



Thanks . So first decorate buildings


----------



## sapphirenian

LoLoD77 said:


> Mine too! in the decorating and the girls, the green & the pink have been coming easier than the purple or blue items. I don't think there's a rhyme or reason to their frequency. I pretty much got all my perfumes from Belle and maybe one from Rapunzel for Rouge in the first day or so. Then I got 4 of them for Vert from Belle in my first day working on her but nothing all day yesterday and so far nothing today.


Me, too. I needed 5 perfumes to unlock Rouge and got 4 of them from Belle. The other one is from Rapunzel.

What I normally do when there's an item that's very difficult to drop is I focus on the character that has the shortest time task and never leaving him/her alone. I continuously drag that character to that task until I get the item but it's really a long time before I do get it (Of course the other characters with longer time tasks who could drop the item gets to be on that task as well). Patience is really needed here.

When there's no character with short-time task, I rely more on the characters who have the longer time task. Based on my experience, they are more probable to produce the item.
For example, boots:
I put Gaston and Cogsworth+Maurice to their 6-hour task and more often than not, after their time is up, I get boots. I just cross my fingers for Anna, Hans, the Bishop, etc to give me boots at some point.

Sorry for the long post. Hope I was a bit of a help.


----------



## sapphirenian

LoLoD77 said:


> You have to wait for it to unlock. I've been using the time to unlock Vert and working on the decorations/dresses while building up chocolates.
> 
> I don't know about the buildings. Not yet anyways. As I said earlier, the event shows the butcher shop and the dairy farm for Chapter 2 & 3 but I don't know if that means you will need to buy them or you will get them so I'm holding off for now. I guess you could buy the curios. I'm just wary about using my chocolates before I have to.


I am actually scared of Chapter 2 coming. What if there's another glitch upon placing the building of Vert? I don't want another a day or more being wasted waiting for it to get fixed.


----------



## Aryn

I am currently grinding away at the one and five minute tasks to collect perfume and flowers. I don't have a dress quest for Belle and my level is too low for the guard house to decorate. I have no idea if these are related. I noticed last night that if I stayed in the game and didn't close it I could collect daisies and bouquets even though the screen said I had met the goal. So when I finished the first building I already had a 11 daisy lead on the second building. When I closed the game, I could no longer collect what I had maxed out on. Not ideal if you are doing anything else, but it paid off last night.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Aryn said:


> I am currently grinding away at the one and five minute tasks to collect perfume and flowers. I don't have a dress quest for Belle and my level is too low for the guard house to decorate. I have no idea if these are related. I noticed last night that if I stayed in the game and didn't close it I could collect daisies and bouquets even though the screen said I had met the goal. So when I finished the first building I already had a 11 daisy lead on the second building. When I closed the game, I could no longer collect what I had maxed out on. Not ideal if you are doing anything else, but it paid off last night.



Yes, I've noticed this too after playing this game for a while. Very useful during events. I try to keep my game open as long as possible whenever I can when I max out.


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

FantasyGirl21 said:


> No you're not alone, Thw quest for the perfume bottles especially makes me question my sanity. But still, I feel that in the game when you perform an action for a rare item, the 10h one gets more result than the 1 min one. But that then takes 10h. It is really frustrating


Agree!  I've been waiting on 2 perfume bottles for 3 days!  Must have done 100 tasks for Belle & nothing!   REally frustrated!    Punzie & Anna are helping.


----------



## LoLoD77

sapphirenian said:


> I am actually scared of Chapter 2 coming. What if there's another glitch upon placing the building of Vert? I don't want another a day or more being wasted waiting for it to get fixed.


The building for Vert is given to you as soon as you complete Rouge's tasks. You don't have to wait for Chapter 2 to open. If you are done Rouge's quests, check your storage for Vert's building.


----------



## LoLoD77

Aryn said:


> I am currently grinding away at the one and five minute tasks to collect perfume and flowers. I don't have a dress quest for Belle and my level is too low for the guard house to decorate. I have no idea if these are related. I noticed last night that if I stayed in the game and didn't close it I could collect daisies and bouquets even though the screen said I had met the goal. So when I finished the first building I already had a 11 daisy lead on the second building. When I closed the game, I could no longer collect what I had maxed out on. Not ideal if you are doing anything else, but it paid off last night.


I've been doing that too!


----------



## TerraRanomi

I thought unlocking Verte was part of chapter 2 (looking at the event pictures) so I was a little confused when people posted about working on unlocking her. Then I got this goal in my book (see screenshot). Not sure if this was posted already, otherwise I've missed it.

So you can already unlock her in chapter 1. But her quests won't start until chapter 2 unlocks apparently.


----------



## MrsPottts

Saphira said:


> Maybe I should go back and read but I was wondering, if we complete Chapter 1 (speeding her along on Rouge's tasks with diamonds) can we start Chapter 2 early or do we have to wait for it to unlock?
> 
> Another question - does it do me any good to get some of the other buildings early? I have almost 40,000 CH....



I had a lot of extra chocolate too, so I bought the La Puissance Fishmonger because it gives 3 chocolates every 2 mins and opens a longer (5h) task for Cogsworth. But that's just me


----------



## Irene Sam

The pink flower is harder to collect than the blue one...


----------



## klbrow11

I hate you posey. Man those flowers just don't want to drop. I have all others flowers collected but have 4 more to get and its taking so long. Also workibg on unlocking verge. Have all the bouquets. But a ways to go on the rest of her stuff.


----------



## Irene Sam

klbrow11 said:


> I hate you posey. Man those flowers just don't want to drop. I have all others flowers collected but have 4 more to get and its taking so long. Also workibg on unlocking verge. Have all the bouquets. But a ways to go on the rest of her stuff.


Yeah... the posy and the pink flower is hard to get...


----------



## Karpinau

Briechen_26 said:


> Wow I have such a long way to go!! The person that posted this was able to complete it really quickly.  I only have 30 of 110 roses so far.  Stuck on Rouge's perfume and need so many flowers it is insane lol!  This event is really fun tho.


Dont worry about the flowers.  They are secondary.  Keep working the 3 girls that have the perfume.  It moves quite quickly once the triplet is unlocked.


----------



## Katy D

Wow, how do you get so many extra chocolates?


----------



## Lothlórien

After the horrible way that the Christmas event was handled, has everybody pretty much vowed not to spend any more real money on this game?


----------



## Lothlórien

Katy D said:


> Wow, how do you get so many extra chocolates?



I do not mean this to sound rude, but I think people who have jobs, family and real lives cannot obtain the chocolates as quickly.  You pretty much have to live on your device to complete the tasks so quickly.


----------



## Pheran

SoniaAntony said:


> I am so tired of trying to get the perfume bottle and the flowers. I might give up any time now.



Same here.  I just started the game a few days ago since my DMK game is winding down.  But I'm on the verge of quitting because no matter how many times I send Belle to Curl Up with a Book, I get nothing.  So I cannot welcome Rouge or progress in the event at all.


----------



## AppleWhite

Arrrg those posies! Mother Gothel has probably made 200 boquets by now lol. What will she do with all of them? The perfumes were easy for me but the red ribbons for Verte are crazy hard! I need 11 and have 5. I have all my characters that can get them working on them. So far I've only been able to get them from the book seller and buildings. I went ahead and spent some hearts to get the Tangled Curio shop. It takes 6 hours to build if anyone is curious. I should have bought the Sweet Shop though since it gives lollipops!
Has anyone noticed the amount of items you need varies by player? I needed 35 lipsticks, 10 boots, and 4 perfumes (can't remember the other item) to unlock Rouge and my sister needed 30 lipsticks, 8 boots, and 3 perfumes. Does it vary based on the amount of time you play the game? I know I play it more than my sister does.


----------



## PrincessS121212

AppleWhite said:


> Arrrg those posies! Mother Gothel has probably made 200 boquets by now lol. What will she do with all of them? The perfumes were easy for me but the red ribbons for Verte are crazy hard! I need 11 and have 5. I have all my characters that can get them working on them. So far I've only been able to get them from the book seller and buildings. I went ahead and spent some hearts to get the Tangled Curio shop. It takes 6 hours to build if anyone is curious. I should have bought the Sweet Shop though since it gives lollipops!
> Has anyone noticed the amount of items you need varies by player? I needed 35 lipsticks, 10 boots, and 4 perfumes (can't remember the other item) to unlock Rouge and my sister needed 30 lipsticks, 8 boots, and 3 perfumes. Does it vary based on the amount of time you play the game? I know I play it more than my sister does.



If you look about 10-15 pages back, you can see many people posted that they have different prices of chocolates for the trees/buildings/decor and different amounts of each item to collect for each character/decoration etc.  No one knows the exact formula the game developers use, however the further you are in the game, the more everything costs and the more items you need.  So for example, me, at level 33, I have to spend over 100 more chocolate per item than people at say level 11.  I also have more items to get, like 6 perfume bottles over other players needing 3-5.


----------



## Irene Sam

Finally unlocked Rogue!!
Thanks for Belle to drop the perfumes! I need 6 bottles of perfume to unlock Rogue, I think belle dropped about 4 bottles!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Finally some luck!  At 3am last night I had 2 bottles of perfume drop in a row, and after 5 hours of nonstop playing this afternoon I finally got the very last bottle I needed!
For those worried about being behind, red girl once unlocked has a 1 hour task (plus another quest, can't remember the time frame), a 2 hour task, and a 5 hour task, so if all you are waiting on is perfume bottles, I would focus on the side quests or heart collecting for everyone but the 3 perfume gals.  
Since you can only decorate 1 building at a time since you can't collect the excess flowers while waiting to finish the ones you need, send those characters for hearts and either purchase other buildings which generate more hearts, or work on saving 10-12K hearts, as you will need them later on to purchase the flower carts for the red girl per another user's post a few pages ago.


----------



## godzgirl93

Lothlórien said:


> I do not mean this to sound rude, but I think people who have jobs, family and real lives cannot obtain the chocolates as quickly.  You pretty much have to live on your device to complete the tasks so quickly.


I agree!!


----------



## godzgirl93

AppleWhite said:


> Arrrg those posies! Mother Gothel has probably made 200 boquets by now lol. What will she do with all of them? The perfumes were easy for me but the red ribbons for Verte are crazy hard! I need 11 and have 5. I have all my characters that can get them working on them. So far I've only been able to get them from the book seller and buildings. I went ahead and spent some hearts to get the Tangled Curio shop. It takes 6 hours to build if anyone is curious. I should have bought the Sweet Shop though since it gives lollipops!
> Has anyone noticed the amount of items you need varies by player? I needed 35 lipsticks, 10 boots, and 4 perfumes (can't remember the other item) to unlock Rouge and my sister needed 30 lipsticks, 8 boots, and 3 perfumes. Does it vary based on the amount of time you play the game? I know I play it more than my sister does.


My experience is it depends on what level you are on and how many characters are unlocked.


----------



## godzgirl93

I'm concerned for us who were shortened on the event due to glitches, what will happen in 2 days when ch 2 opens. If Rouge is not unlocked, do we miss out? I feel like the building decor will continue throu9the entire event since in the list of tasks to get flowers each triplet girl is mentioned. When does the princess decorations come into play? I haven't seen that yet. Again if it's after unlocking Rouge will we miss out because the building didn't build properly? No answers from customer support.


----------



## sapphirenian

godzgirl93 said:


> I'm concerned for us who were shortened on the event due to glitches, what will happen in 2 days when ch 2 opens. If Rouge is not unlocked, do we miss out? I feel like the building decor will continue throu9the entire event since in the list of tasks to get flowers each triplet girl is mentioned. When does the princess decorations come into play? I haven't seen that yet. Again if it's after unlocking Rouge will we miss out because the building didn't build properly? No answers from customer support.


From the post of others, princess floral dresses come into play after you have decorated the building of their story. So before you can decorate Belle's floral dress, you need to finish decorating the Bookshop first. Guard Tower for Rapunzel's dress and Arendelle Library for Anna's.


----------



## Sofia Bjaaland

I think i found a new glitch... In frozen the quest for the bishop says to decorate the Great hall. I don't have a building called that and none of my buildings have the decorate option. I gather from other posts that it should be Arendale library that decorated. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## TerraRanomi

Sofia Bjaaland said:


> I think i found a new glitch... In frozen the quest for the bishop says to decorate the Great hall. I don't have a building called that and none of my buildings have the decorate option. I gather from other posts that it should be Arendale library that decorated. Anyone else have this issue?



Decorating the great hall is a task. The next step in that quest is where you'll need to decorate the library.


----------



## Sofia Bjaaland

TerraRanomi said:


> Decorating the great hall is a task. The next step in that quest is where you'll need to decorate the library.



OH... My own fault for not reading through his tasks... thanks! Think I'm starting to see glitches all over the place!


----------



## Lana_lol

Aryn said:


> I am currently grinding away at the one and five minute tasks to collect perfume and flowers. I don't have a dress quest for Belle and my level is too low for the guard house to decorate. I have no idea if these are related. I noticed last night that if I stayed in the game and didn't close it I could collect daisies and bouquets even though the screen said I had met the goal. So when I finished the first building I already had a 11 daisy lead on the second building. When I closed the game, I could no longer collect what I had maxed out on. Not ideal if you are doing anything else, but it paid off last night.



I don't think it's a level problem. To decorate guard tower you'll need Conly (3rd character in Tangled story), guard tower (of course) and purple flovered tree. 

Is anyone buying gift/mystery boxes? I bought twice and gave up.


----------



## Lana_lol

Briechen_26 said:


> I haven't bought anything after the 2 trees. I wasn't sure if I wouldn't need my chocolate or coins for whatever I have to do when I unlock Rouge. Do you have a suggestion as to what I do now? I have now only 1 perfume left (yay thanks Rapunzel) and am working on decorating the buildings. Any tips that will help me for once I unlock the next items would be fabulous


 I bought pottery charts as a part of Red's quest. After finishing this quest book it unlocks Fashion boutique (0 chocolate) and Green tripplet. I'm saving now for quest buildings/decoration.

My priority is Red's quest book. Decoration is the second. You'll need aprox 11,000 chocolates for pottery charts.


----------



## Irene Sam

Lana_lol said:


> I don't think it's a level problem. To decorate guard tower you'll need Conly (3rd character in Tangled story), guard tower (of course) and purple flovered tree.
> 
> Is anyone buying gift/mystery boxes? I bought twice and gave up.


I bought five times, 2 times get 400 choc. 3 times get stars


----------



## TerraRanomi

Lana_lol said:


> I don't think it's a level problem. To decorate guard tower you'll need Conly (3rd character in Tangled story), guard tower (of course) and purple flovered tree.
> 
> Is anyone buying gift/mystery boxes? I bought twice and gave up.



Only got the one for the goal, which contained 400 chocolates. With my luck I propably won't get chocolates again  so I'm not buying them anymore until I finish the event quests.


----------



## sapphirenian

I remember someone mentioning here about iCloud transfer from one device to another. Can someone elaborate it for me? Also, is it purely transfer of data/game or can I use it for syncing?
I want to have the same game on my phone and tablet. I can only use my phone when I have work. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoLoD77

godzgirl93 said:


> I'm concerned for us who were shortened on the event due to glitches, what will happen in 2 days when ch 2 opens. If Rouge is not unlocked, do we miss out? I feel like the building decor will continue throu9the entire event since in the list of tasks to get flowers each triplet girl is mentioned. When does the princess decorations come into play? I haven't seen that yet. Again if it's after unlocking Rouge will we miss out because the building didn't build properly? No answers from customer support.


I don't think the Chapters unlocking will stop you from continuing the event. The event doesn't end...another storyline unlocks. You should be able to continue unlocking the triplets, decorating the buildings and creating the dresses until the day the event ends. Then you would only keep those things that you have actually completed. So if you're worried about not having the dresses at the end, then focus on the decorating of the buildings because that's how you get to make the dresses.


----------



## SirDarkHat

I have a quick question, hopefully you guys can help...
I just noticed it today when I was going through trying to assign tasks but I seem to have two Mother Gothels?
There's one on the task of "Blending in the Shadows" and I just assigned one to "Flaunt and Tease". I didn't even think about what task she had been on, I just saw she was walking around like the others with the bubble above her head like she was waiting to be assigned. But now according to the tasks, she's in both places.
Idk if this is just a weird glitch that happened for some reason, and hopefully it won't cause any issues when the "Blend into the shadows" Mother gothel is done. her task is done in about 26 minutes.


----------



## Carl&Ellie

So even though chapter 2 isn't unlocked yet, my progress bar shows that 10/100 tasks have been completed. I have Verte placed, but she isn't unlocked yet.


----------



## SirDarkHat

Okay so the second mother gothel seems to have vanished, but when I tried to assign this other mother gothel, task screen goes wonky. Went to have her gather parsnips and the task screen said "exchange pleasantries" which isn't even a quest for mother gothel, and my gold and diamond count went to 0000000. But thankfully since closing the app (had to since it was completely frozen and wouldn't let me do anything), it seems to have straightened itself out. So in case it happens to anyone else: it seems to sort itself out after the duplicate character's task is complete.


----------



## Martney

SirDarkHat said:


> I have a quick question, hopefully you guys can help...
> I just noticed it today when I was going through trying to assign tasks but I seem to have two Mother Gothels?
> There's one on the task of "Blending in the Shadows" and I just assigned one to "Flaunt and Tease". I didn't even think about what task she had been on, I just saw she was walking around like the others with the bubble above her head like she was waiting to be assigned. But now according to the tasks, she's in both places.
> Idk if this is just a weird glitch that happened for some reason, and hopefully it won't cause any issues when the "Blend into the shadows" Mother gothel is done. her task is done in about 26 minutes.



It's happened to me with Flynn before. It corrected itself after the longer task finished and restarting the app 3-4 times.


----------



## godzgirl93

It looks like the event may have been lengthened. At least ch 1. I thought when the event started the time of the sale matched the time for ch 2 to begin. Today the sale ends but ch 2 begins in 2 days. Anyone else notice this? Also, I had Belle read 25 times before giving perfume, 17 another time and 12 another time. Rapunzel finally gave me 1 after assigning 3 or 4 times. Still need 1 final perfume to unlock and 4 more euchanasia flower to unlock rouge and decorate first building.


----------



## TerraRanomi

godzgirl93 said:


> It looks like the event may have been lengthened. At least ch 1. I thought when the event started the time of the sale matched the time for ch 2 to begin. Today the sale ends but ch 2 begins in 2 days. Anyone else notice this? Also, I had Belle read 25 times before giving perfume, 17 another time and 12 another time. Rapunzel finally gave me 1 after assigning 3 or 4 times. Still need 1 final perfume to unlock and 4 more euchanasia flower to unlock rouge and decorate first building.



Looks the same to me. Event still ends March 8. 7 days after chapter 2 unlocks (which is now 2 days) & another 7 days before chapter 3 unlocks. After you have 8 days to finish.


----------



## Saphira

Those silly Echinacea flowers!!! Ugh - been working on them all day and I have only gotten ONE to drop - I need seven more (I got 5 yesterday)  I am not looking forward to collecting the second and third batch of those!


----------



## sunny2722

^^ Don't forget that you need Echinacea for EACH princess dress  for me it was 9 Echinaceas for the decorations and 14 Echinaceas for the dresses. It seems imppossible. Good luck to all of us


----------



## MrsPottts

Just unlocked Le Jamon butcher shop to go with the fishmonger  I suspect it has to be bought in chapter two since it's in the same spot on the chapter 2 page as the Floral Dresses on chapter 1 (hidden behind the countdown tag right now but you can see the end of "Butcher Shop"). And it's taking ages to collect vases, etc so I'm just spending my chocolates lol
It took a six hour wait too and opened a task for Maurice 2h and Rouge 10h (maybe others but I'm not sure yet)


----------



## sapphirenian

sunny2722 said:


> ^^ Don't forget that you need Echinacea for EACH princess dress  for me it was 9 Echinaceas for the decorations and 14 Echinaceas for the dresses. It seems imppossible. Good luck to all of us


What's difficult is that most characters than can get it are either 30 mins or 1 hour task. That waiting time is a struggle. 

Edit: I just realized that I needed 12 Echinacea for the decors. It's going to be a hell of a lot more for the dresses then. Ughh.


----------



## disneyfan888

This new event is driving me crazy! I have been playing non stop, assigning tasks every chance I get and I still have not been able to unlock the first triplet because no perfume bottles want to drop! I am losing my mind. It has been almost a week, I think it is a bit extreme and now all the flowers needed to decorate all the buildings is outrageous. Sorry, needed to vent. So upset about the perfume bottles. Rant over.


----------



## Stellaries

Have unlocked verte finally lol. Working now on belle's outfit. I'm skipping guard tower decoration for now and focus on beauty and the beast. Got 2 extra perfumes, I didn't close the game and dedicated an hour with belle curling up with a book, it was mind numbing lol.


----------



## Irene Sam

Unlocking Verte now...
Working on Decorating another building as well. I put aside Belle's floral suite first.

Currently I've Rogue unlocked. Bookshop decorated.
Bought 3 trees, Butcher Shop, Fishmonger shop, Kingdom Curio Shop, 2 flower carts.


----------



## Irene Sam

disneyfan888 said:


> This new event is driving me crazy! I have been playing non stop, assigning tasks every chance I get and I still have not been able to unlock the first triplet because no perfume bottles want to drop! I am losing my mind. It has been almost a week, I think it is a bit extreme and now all the flowers needed to decorate all the buildings is outrageous. Sorry, needed to vent. So upset about the perfume bottles. Rant over.


My perfume was mostly dropped by Belle when unlocking Rogue...

Now I need to collect again to unlock Verte...


----------



## Haruka

I'm very close to where I can get Olaf but am wondering if it would be wise to wait until after the event because I'm not sure that having more characters doesn't make the price of event items higher.  He's the last character outside of the event that I need (not counting the two I missed in the last event, sigh.)


----------



## TerraRanomi

Haruka said:


> I'm very close to where I can get Olaf but am wondering if it would be wise to wait until after the event because I'm not sure that having more characters doesn't make the price of event items higher.  He's the last character outside of the event that I need (not counting the two I missed in the last event, sigh.)



That never happened for me during previous events. Not this time either. (I leveled up and added 2 characters but prices are still the same.) So don't worry, I am pretty sure that the event prices you have at the start of the event are fixed throughout the rest of the event.


----------



## jamesterg

disneyfan888 said:


> This new event is driving me crazy! I have been playing non stop, assigning tasks every chance I get and I still have not been able to unlock the first triplet because no perfume bottles want to drop! I am losing my mind. It has been almost a week, I think it is a bit extreme and now all the flowers needed to decorate all the buildings is outrageous. Sorry, needed to vent. So upset about the perfume bottles. Rant over.


That was me today and the forth one FINALLY dropped. Haven't even got to decorate a building yet!


----------



## QuesySue

Haruka said:


> I'm very close to where I can get Olaf but am wondering if it would be wise to wait until after the event because I'm not sure that having more characters doesn't make the price of event items higher.  He's the last character outside of the event that I need (not counting the two I missed in the last event, sigh.)



Prices go up when your level goes up. Not by amount of characters


----------



## Stellaries

I leveled up twice during the event from 22-24 but the prices of the buildings bought with chocolate stayed the same, not sure tho about the number of required items needed to unlock or craft or decorate buildings.


----------



## QuesySue

I'm in contact with Customer Care about the flower issue. That is really really really hard to get Posy and Echinacea. And luckily I could give a good example. That in over 2,5 hours I was able to collect 2 Chicory (which are suppose to be hard to get and only 1 character is working on it) and 1 posy and 1 echinacea. While these are suppose to be easier to get and a lot more characters are working on it.


----------



## Skybeetle

Has any one finished the curio shop? I mean the perfume, boot and ect thingy's ? I only need 2 bottle's of parfume and they won't drop, it frustrates me . And 96 diamonds are a bit to much, I first taught they wouldn't drop because of the diamond sale, but that's over so normally the have to drop. Any one else have these problems?

I get Posy an Echinacea every 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## Alex594

Simple question: should I finish Belle's flower dress or Tangled/Frozen buildings' decorations? Is there a chance I'll be able to do everything before the end of the event?


----------



## QuesySue

Alex594 said:


> Simple question: should I finish Belle's flower dress or Tangled/Frozen buildings' decorations? Is there a chance I'll be able to do everything before the end of the event?


 
I decorated 2 buildings because this way I could finish the quests and gain a diamond. Decorated buildings also let you collect chocolate instead of coins. But I don't know what the dress does. So I'm now trying to unlock a dress to see what it does.


----------



## sunny2722

I'm waiting for one last Echinacea for belle's outfit, then I can tell you what the reward is

*Edit: * Once her dress is unlocked, it has to be crafted for 10 minutes ("Wear Flowers"). Afterwards, You receive 15 stars and 35 chocolate. She also has 4 new tasks that give you chocolate (30 sec., 2hrs, 3 hrs, and 5 hrs).


----------



## QuesySue

sunny2722 said:


> I'm waiting for one last Echinacea for belle's outfit, then I can tell you what the reward is
> 
> *Edit: * Once her dress is unlocked, it has to be crafted for 10 minutes ("Wear Flowers"). Afterwards, You receive 15 stars and 35 chocolate. She also has 4 new tasks that give you chocolate (30 sec., 2hrs, 3 hrs, and 5hrs).



But no new quests ? So then it would be better to first finish the decoration quests


----------



## sunny2722

QuesySue said:


> But no new quests ? So then it would be better to first finish the decoration quests


No, no new quests at all. Her 2 hrs quest helps get you lollipops for the other dresses but nothing else.


----------



## Aryn

Lana_lol said:


> I don't think it's a level problem. To decorate guard tower you'll need Conly (3rd character in Tangled story), guard tower (of course) and purple flovered tree.




I am only level 17, I lost my entire game when I had to get a new phone and couldn't port my old phones stuff over. I unlocked Tangled last and I can just now get the guard tower and Conli. I don't think I will until after the event. I don't want to have to unlock another character and have to decorate the building as well. Plus it seems to be keeping me from having to make the flower dress for Rapunzel.

I am having enough trouble getting the flowers for the other two dresses.


----------



## Lana_lol

Aryn said:


> I am only level 17, I lost my entire game when I had to get a new phone and couldn't port my old phones stuff over. I unlocked Tangled last and I can just now get the guard tower and Conli. I don't think I will until after the event. I don't want to have to unlock another character and have to decorate the building as well. Plus it seems to be keeping me from having to make the flower dress for Rapunzel.
> 
> I am having enough trouble getting the flowers for the other two dresses.



Conli is valuable for this event. He has 5 thasks that brings you chocolate (2,3,4,5 and 6hrs long). The 2 hrs task brings purple (posy) flower, 3 hr for blue flower, and 4 hr for lollypop. Buy him and let buildings (passive collecting) and some characters collect the items for him. Maurice, Gaston, Cogs, Flynn and few others can collect the items for Conli because they are pretty useless for the event (don't bring special items or need new building to unlock chocolate task).

I'm sorry because you'll lost your game progress


----------



## Lana_lol

Bookseller droped 3 lollypops in a row (rare item). Parfume droped from both Belle and Anna when I was harvesting awards in the morning.items with purple circle are often harder to get.


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

I swear this quest could go through Valentine's Day 2018 and I still don't think I would collect enough flowers to ever finish!  I need flowers for the Library, Guard Tower and Belle's outfit.  Haven't even begun the next two outfits.  Its crazy.  Ok - back to tasking....


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

SoniaAntony said:


> I am so tired of trying to get the perfume bottle and the flowers. I might give up any time now.


I totally hear you!  I think I spent 3 days trying to get the two remaining perfume bottles.  Its not even fun!  ;-(


----------



## Lana_lol

Haruka said:


> I'm very close to where I can get Olaf but am wondering if it would be wise to wait until after the event because I'm not sure that having more characters doesn't make the price of event items higher.  He's the last character outside of the event that I need (not counting the two I missed in the last event, sigh.)


Prices don't go up during the event (I think). You get prices based on the level/story progress at the beginning of the event. During the winter event I tried to prevent leveling up for days, I didn't collect awards from the buildings and left idle the characters which don't give me pine cones. When I finally leveled up - nothing happened. I was at lvl 30 when this event started and I had the same prices as people at 31 lvl. It's not a big difference between adjacent levels. Olaf has 1-minute task that gives daisy and 6 hrs task that gives 116 chocolate. It would be wise to buy Olaf. Let minor characters collect items for him and buildings will also drop few items.


----------



## Lothlórien

Is anybody able to get perfume bottles for the green bimbette?  I have been trying for 2 days and cannot get even 1.

Who have you had the most success with?


Oddly, I was able to get those first for rouge.


----------



## Lana_lol

I'm really sorry that characters from previous events (Jasmine, Featherduster, Footstool, Gerda, Gunther) don't have at least one task that gives chocolates. Featherduster produced vases but I could collect all vases even without her.


----------



## Lana_lol

Lothlórien said:


> Is anybody able to get perfume bottles for the green bimbette?  I have been trying for 2 days and cannot get even 1.
> 
> Who have you had the most success with?
> 
> 
> Oddly, I was able to get those first for rouge.



I have 2 of 6. I started collecting yesterday for Green.


----------



## sunny2722

Lothlórien said:


> Is anybody able to get perfume bottles for the green bimbette?  I have been trying for 2 days and cannot get even 1.
> 
> Who have you had the most success with?
> 
> 
> Oddly, I was able to get those first for rouge.



I got all my perfumes (for Rouge and Verte) from Belle. Anna and Rapunzel didn't drop anything for me and it took forever...


----------



## Lothlórien

How necessary is it to decorate the buildings and make the floral dresses?


----------



## sunny2722

Lothlórien said:


> How necessary is it to decorate the buildings and make the floral dresses?


each building gives you 19 chocolate per hour. As for the floral dresses, I would want to include a screenshot of belle's new tasks but I don't how. I can only include a URL..


----------



## disneyfan888

jamesterg said:


> That was me today and the forth one FINALLY dropped. Haven't even got to decorate a building yet!


I finally got one perfume to drop, one! I don't want to imagine how long it will take for the other two sister.


----------



## Skybeetle

I guess the whole game, finally today the last one dropped for my first house. After 3 days!!!!! God I'm frustrated !


disneyfan888 said:


> I finally got one perfume to drop, one! I don't want to imagine how long it will take for the other two sister.


----------



## Stellaries

The last task is 5hrs and gives 108 chocolates 54 stars. 
Shop for ingredients is similar to coggsworth's task, needs the fishmonger building.


----------



## OceanGirl2583

This event is awful, first the glitch that took 3 days to fix, and getting perfume to drop is taking forever. Now the flowers!!! It's absolutely ridiculous!! I need 105 daisies, only have 6. Normally the two easy ones drop pretty fast, but  this event, nothing....I have posted Olaf 30 times in his one minute thing, not one stinking daisy!! Not one!! The game makers are greedy, will i for one am not spending any money on this event.


----------



## sunny2722

^^ I got nearly all of my daisies from lumiere (1 minute task as well), I don't have Olaf so I can't compare.


----------



## MrsPottts

I wish they'd open up a blanket square or two for this event - eight(?) new buildings were added to buy in this event when it was already so tight on space


----------



## Lothlórien

sunny2722 said:


> each building gives you 19 chocolate per hour. As for the floral dresses, I would want to include a screenshot of belle's new tasks but I don't how. I can only include a URL..




Thank you, but that does not answer my question.  I am asking about the necessity of it.   Like.... you miss something important, like a Character, if you don't do it.


----------



## sunny2722

Lothlórien said:


> Thank you, but that does not answer my question.  I am asking about the necessity of it.   Like.... you miss something important, like a Character, if you don't do it.


No, you don't miss any characters, only a few chocolates


----------



## Christine Murphy

Anyone else still not able to build the curio shop?


----------



## Spunky05

Seems like the flowers are dropping faster now. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## Irene Sam

Omg...the Pink flower is SOOOOO HARD to get!!!


----------



## Lothlórien

Irene Sam said:


> Omg...the Pink flower is SOOOOO HARD to get!!!


I seem to get those first. Makes no sense. I cannot get the white flowers. 

 I cannot get any perfume bottles at all. I have used Belle, Rapunzle and Anna and so far zero.  I did Belle (5 mins) for 3 hours straight and not a single bottle.


----------



## Roarke80

Sorry if this has been asked before, has anyone bought any event related building that helped speed up the collection of flowers by opening up new quests etc? I've built up a lot of chocolate hearts by farming the flowers and wondering if I should buy a building. thanks!


----------



## AppleWhite

I unlocked Verte yesterday and Belle's dress earlier today. Two dresses to go! This is a bit exhausting! I've put off buying the dairy barn and butcher shop in case they're prizes for finishing the triplet quests. But maybe I need to buy them to do the quests! We'll see when the quests for Verte start tomorrow  Posies and pink flowers are still very hard to get but I've had a lot of luck getting them from Verte. Glad more chocolate tasks have unlocked for Belle when I unlocked her dress. I hope everyone can get the perfumes and flowers they need!


----------



## LoLoD77

Carl&Ellie said:


> So even though chapter 2 isn't unlocked yet, my progress bar shows that 10/100 tasks have been completed. I have Verte placed, but she isn't unlocked yet.


If I remember correctly, you received 10 green roses when you place Vert's building. I think they came from fairy godmother? It's been awhile now. I can't remember.


----------



## LoLoD77

SirDarkHat said:


> I have a quick question, hopefully you guys can help...
> I just noticed it today when I was going through trying to assign tasks but I seem to have two Mother Gothels?
> There's one on the task of "Blending in the Shadows" and I just assigned one to "Flaunt and Tease". I didn't even think about what task she had been on, I just saw she was walking around like the others with the bubble above her head like she was waiting to be assigned. But now according to the tasks, she's in both places.
> Idk if this is just a weird glitch that happened for some reason, and hopefully it won't cause any issues when the "Blend into the shadows" Mother gothel is done. her task is done in about 26 minutes.


Yeah, I noticed that too with other characters. I just closed & reopened and they disappeared.


----------



## LoLoD77

MrsPottts said:


> Just unlocked Le Jamon butcher shop to go with the fishmonger  I suspect it has to be bought in chapter two since it's in the same spot on the chapter 2 page as the Floral Dresses on chapter 1 (hidden behind the countdown tag right now but you can see the end of "Butcher Shop"). And it's taking ages to collect vases, etc so I'm just spending my chocolates lol
> It took a six hour wait too and opened a task for Maurice 2h and Rouge 10h (maybe others but I'm not sure yet)


I'm a scaredy cat. I'm waiting until it asks before I buy anything. I have enough chocolates saved for two buildings so far LOL


----------



## Irene Sam

Lothlórien said:


> I seem to get those first. Makes no sense. I cannot get the white flowers.
> 
> I cannot get any perfume bottles at all. I have used Belle, Rapunzle and Anna and so far zero.  I did Belle (5 mins) for 3 hours straight and not a single bottle.


I get 4 bottles of Perfume from Belle yesterday...today...still no luck yet...


----------



## LoLoD77

Lana_lol said:


> I'm really sorry that characters from previous events (Jasmine, Featherduster, Footstool, Gerda, Gunther) don't have at least one task that gives chocolates. Featherduster produced vases but I could collect all vases even without her.


That's likely because development for these events were started before the coding for the previous event was completed. Since the harvest buildings factored into this event, I would be interested to see if Jasmine finally had event related tasks in the next event.


----------



## LoLoD77

Lothlórien said:


> How necessary is it to decorate the buildings and make the floral dresses?


Depends on if you want the new characters or new decorations. If you want to just complete the event, then stick with the triplets and their storyline. The decorated buildings generate more chocolates and the dresses are just another costume change for the princesses with chocolates.


----------



## LoLoD77

Roarke80 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, has anyone bought any event related building that helped speed up the collection of flowers by opening up new quests etc? I've built up a lot of chocolate hearts by farming the flowers and wondering if I should buy a building. thanks!


The only things that I found helped with the flowers is the trees and the geese. Those geese drop daisies like crazy!


----------



## LoLoD77

Spunky05 said:


> Seems like the flowers are dropping faster now. Hope it stays that way!


It comes and goes. There are hours here and there where it seems like every character is dropping their item and then others where nothing happens FOREVER lol


----------



## Roarke80

LoLoD77 said:


> The only things that I found helped with the flowers is the trees and the geese. Those geese drop daisies like crazy!



Thanks. yup the geese really helped me. I'm not sure if it's just me, but certain chars seem to tend to drop more easily even with the same length of task. For eg I get more posies from the wardrobe and mother gothel and the green triplet, but the drop rate for phillipe and the beast are really low. Which is unfortunate since I need so many echineaes. Have you got any chars that drop more easily?


----------



## PrincessS121212

Roarke80 said:


> Thanks. yup the geese really helped me. I'm not sure if it's just me, but certain chars seem to tend to drop more easily even with the same length of task. For eg I get more posies from the wardrobe and mother gothel and the green triplet, but the drop rate for phillipe and the beast are really low. Which is unfortunate since I need so many echineaes. Have you got any chars that drop more easily?


That's interesting, since for me, beast and wardrobe dropped the most posies with mother gothel 3rd.  Echinacea dropped most frequently for me from the duke and anna with lefou as my third.  Came in waves for me all weekend.  Hours with no drops and then suddenly I had 8 in an hour.


----------



## Irene Sam

Finally got my luck and unlocked Verte and one more decorate building...
The flowers collection are getting crazy!!


----------



## Msrednotdead

How do you get the quest to make the dresses? I already have dresses and masks from a previous event but they don't give anything needed for this event when equipped.  I've just started collecting stuff to unlock the 2nd triplet and still collecting flowers to decorate at least one place - which would be the best one to decorate first?


----------



## Skybeetle

Today I got this E-mail, I complained about the dropping rate.

_Hi,

Thank you for letting us know what you are experiencing in Enchanted Tales and how it is affecting your game play! The drop rates of items are random, but the fuller the circle around the item is, the more likely it is to drop. 
That being said, I can definitely let our developers know that you are finding it difficult to get this item! They will be able to keep this in mind for any future updates!
If you have any other questions, please let me know!

Sincerely,
Kayla
Disney Enchanted Tales Support
_
For the first sentences my reaction was NO **** SHERLOCK . 

Another question, how did you unlock Jeune vert? I've to wait for 12 hours???


----------



## Christine Murphy

I still cannot build the curio shop.  Help?


----------



## QuesySue

Skybeetle said:


> Today I got this E-mail, I complained about the dropping rate.
> 
> _Hi,
> 
> Thank you for letting us know what you are experiencing in Enchanted Tales and how it is affecting your game play! The drop rates of items are random, but the fuller the circle around the item is, the more likely it is to drop.
> That being said, I can definitely let our developers know that you are finding it difficult to get this item! They will be able to keep this in mind for any future updates!
> If you have any other questions, please let me know!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Kayla
> Disney Enchanted Tales Support
> _
> For the first sentences my reaction was NO **** SHERLOCK .
> 
> Another question, how did you unlock Jeune vert? I've to wait for 12 hours???



Haha you got a faster reply... still waiting till they reply on my comment about it  . But I think the more people let them know, the more serious they take this issue. 

I'm working on getting a dress unlocked (all decorations unlocked) but I think I will wait for the new storyline. If I need to collect flowers again for the triplet I already have a good base


----------



## After Six

Msrednotdead said:


> How do you get the quest to make the dresses? I already have dresses and masks from a previous event but they don't give anything needed for this event when equipped.  I've just started collecting stuff to unlock the 2nd triplet and still collecting flowers to decorate at least one place - which would be the best one to decorate first?



You unlock dresses after you finish decorating a building. It depends on whose dress you want to unlock, if you want Belle's you need to decorate the Bookshop, if you want Rapunzel's dress decorate the Guard Tower first, and if you want Anna's (I think?) decorate Arendelle Library.



Skybeetle said:


> Another question, how did you unlock Jeune vert? I've to wait for 12 hours???



Get the Fashion Boutique you received from finishing Rouge's quests (it should be in your storage) and place it on the quilt, then you can start unlocking Verte


----------



## Alex594

I hope the next chapters don't require more characters and buildings to be unlocked with items! I've finished the Bookstore and Rouge. I'm still unlocking two buildings, Vert and Belle's dress (still missing other two dresses)! I'm focusing on Vert, since I'm more interested in getting the triplets. Anyway, IF there are no future buildings to decorate or more dresses, I'm sure I'll be able to finish the event.


----------



## LoLoD77

Roarke80 said:


> Thanks. yup the geese really helped me. I'm not sure if it's just me, but certain chars seem to tend to drop more easily even with the same length of task. For eg I get more posies from the wardrobe and mother gothel and the green triplet, but the drop rate for phillipe and the beast are really low. Which is unfortunate since I need so many echineaes. Have you got any chars that drop more easily?


These seem to be who I get the most stuff from but only the geese are really consistent. I'm just as stuck with the middle flowers as everyone else. Can't wait for C2 to unlock today so I can do something other than flowers, flowers, flowers. LOL

Belle - perfume
Geese/Olaf - white flower (daisies)
Captain - blue flower (???)
Wardrobe/Vert/Bishop - purple flower (posy)
Stompingtons/Philipe - pink flower (echinacea)
Candy bldgs - lollipops
Lumiere/bldgs - bouquets


----------



## LoLoD77

Alex594 said:


> I hope the next chapters don't require more characters and buildings to be unlocked with items! I've finished the Bookstore and Rouge. I'm still unlocking two buildings, Vert and Belle's dress (still missing other two dresses)! I'm focusing on Vert, since I'm more interested in getting the triplets. Anyway, IF there are no future buildings to decorate or more dresses, I'm sure I'll be able to finish the event.


There's one more triplet... you will have to unlock her to do C3, sorry


----------



## Alex594

LoLoD77 said:


> There's one more triplet... you will have to unlock her to do C3, sorry



Oh yes, that I know! I was talking about buildings' decorations and other characters/dresses besides the triplets


----------



## Irene Sam

I think I will have flower phobia after the event!
The number of flower to get to unlock decorating building and the floral dress is a lot!


----------



## Lana_lol

Christine Murphy said:


> I still cannot build the curio shop.  Help?



Delacroix Curio Shop? What do you mean? Some players reported a bug, but seems like it was solved eventually. It's best to contact customer support.


----------



## Lola Prix

Haruka said:


> I'm very close to where I can get Olaf but am wondering if it would be wise to wait until after the event because I'm not sure that having more characters doesn't make the price of event items higher.  He's the last character outside of the event that I need (not counting the two I missed in the last event, sigh.)



I know some other perspectives have been given on this but heres my experience: i was a lower level for the christmas event (lvl 21) and still had many characters to open. I thought that getting new characters would help advance me in the event so i worked on one at a time throughout the event. In the end i felt this had been a huge mistake because i had to use lots of character task time that could have been used for getting pinecones. I was unable to make much progress in that event. The new characters couldnt contribute enough to make up for what i had lost dedicating other characters to get them. This event, i have ignored absolutely everything that is not directly related to this event and am making good progress even though im still only lvl 25. It depends how much you care about the event, but you can get those other characters anytime between events.


----------



## Lothlórien

What buildings are we required to buy for tasks?  I have 30K chocolates - maybe I can get ahead of the game.   Still waiting on perfume so I can unlock the green bimbette.


----------



## Ladyace101

The perfume drops I did get were from Belle only, and each one took over 100 tries, with the exception of one. That took 88. :/


----------



## TerraRanomi

Lothlórien said:


> What buildings are we required to buy for tasks?  I have 30K chocolates - maybe I can get ahead of the game.   Still waiting on perfume so I can unlock the green bimbette.



I think only the Butcher Shop and the Dairy Barn are required for the event. (From what I can see in the event chapters.)

I bought the Kingdom Curio Shop first since Flynn wasn't very useful. And it opens new tasks for Shorty as well. The fishmonger and butcher shop after because it opens longer tasks for Cogsworth and Maurice. And then the Arendelle Curio Shop which opens new tasks for Carol. Maybe more characters but these are what I remember. (I can't look since everyone's busy.)

Hope this helps make it a little easier to decide what to get first.


----------



## Ladyace101

Lothlórien said:


> I seem to get those first. Makes no sense. I cannot get the white flowers.
> 
> I cannot get any perfume bottles at all. I have used Belle, Rapunzle and Anna and so far zero.  I did Belle (5 mins) for 3 hours straight and not a single bottle.


The flock of geese really helped me a lot with the daisies. I tried not to spend money after how horrid the winter event was, but after seeing how many flowers were going to be needed for this event, and hearing of the drop rate, I opted in. It was worth it.

Still struggling with pink and dark purple flowers. Perfume bottles took over 100 tries each, and only Belle dropped them. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Lothlórien

Ladyace101 said:


> The perfume drops I did get were from Belle only, and each one took over 100 tries, with the exception of one. That took 88. :/




I have been trying Belle for 3 days now.... nothing.


----------



## Lothlórien

Skybeetle said:


> _That being said, I can definitely let our developers know that you are finding it difficult to get this item! They will be able to keep this in mind for any future updates!
> If you have any other questions, please let me know!
> _




They really do not care.  This is pretty much their blanket response.  They want you to get frustrated and spend a ridiculous amount of real money on virtual diamonds for virtual items.  That is their only goal after all.      Gotta pay those developers somehow.


----------



## Ladyace101

Ok, chapter 2. Anyone else's flowers not even showing up as an option to earn?


----------



## Lola Prix

Chapter 2 so far so good... for Verte's main quest line so far:

1 hr task to go try on clothes
5 minute task to pick flowers
3 hour task to write notes

Thats as far as ive gotten. So far i didnt need any new buildings, characters, or supplies for these quests.

I also got a new sideline task with phillippe and the bookseller. Anyone else get any other quests?


----------



## TerraRanomi

Lola Prix said:


> Chapter 2 so far so good... for Verte's main quest line so far:
> 
> 1 hr task to go try on clothes
> 5 minute task to pick flowers
> 3 hour task to write notes
> 
> Thats as far as ive gotten. So far i didnt need any new buildings, characters, or supplies for these quests.
> 
> I also got a new sideline task with phillippe and the bookseller. Anyone else get any other quests?



Nope same as you. And an optional 'purchase diamonds' quest for 750 chocolates.


----------



## Ladyace101

Ladyace101 said:


> Ok, chapter 2. Anyone else's flowers not even showing up as an option to earn?


Nevermind! Turns out they gave me the remaining flowers I was missing to complete the outfit. So it showed I could earn nothing. Anyone else get a flower boost with the update?


----------



## sunny2722

^^ you mean the flowers that pop up every few minutes? I just collected mine.

But holly molly on chapter 2: 5(!!) new stories popped up:

1: Verte: second task after unlocking her: "Shop for Dresses": 1hr
2. buy diamonds
3. "Stable friendship" with phillippe: consists 5 tasks: 1. task: help bookseller visit stables (3hrs) and help phillippe take a nap (2hrs)
4. "gold Spice" with the duke: consists 5 tasks: 1. task: help the duke shop for spices (5 min); 2. task: help the duke enjoy sweets (3 hrs)
5. "Florist Labor" with stabbington brothers: constists 5 tasks: 1. task: help the stabbingtion brothers express their feelings (5min); 2. task: help the stabbington brothers deliver a package (6hrs)

that's all I have for now.


----------



## Saphira

sunny2722 said:


> ^^ you mean the flowers that pop up every few minutes? I just collected mine.
> 
> But holly molly on chapter 2: 5(!!) new stories popped up:
> 
> 1: Verte: second task after unlocking her: "Shop for Dresses": 1hr
> 2. buy diamonds
> 3. "Stable friendship" with phillippe: consists 5 tasks: 1. task: help bookseller visit stables (3hrs) and help phillippe take a nap (2hrs)
> 4. "gold Spice" with the duke: consists 5 tasks: 1. task: help the duke shop for spices (5 min); 2. task: help the duke enjoy sweets (3 hrs)
> 5. "Florist Labor" with stabbington brothers: constists 5 tasks: 1. task: help the stabbingtion brothers express their feelings (5min); 2. task: help the stabbington brothers deliver a package (6hrs)
> 
> that's all I have for now.



I got stories 1, 2, & 4 but I don't have 3 or 5  I am still waiting on flowers to decorate the tower (did the library and working on flowers for Anna's crown)


----------



## QuesySue

Yes also 5 new quests, but I'm not spending real money in this game so buy diamonds isn't going to happen


----------



## figment_jii

I got stories 1, 2, and 3.  I haven't finished decorating the buildings for the Tangled or Frozen story lines, but I did decorate the BatB building.  I wonder if that's why it triggered story 3 and not the other ones?


----------



## TerraRanomi

figment_jii said:


> I got stories 1, 2, and 3.  I haven't finished decorating the buildings for the Tangled or Frozen story lines, but I did decorate the BatB building.  I wonder if that's why it triggered story 3 and not the other ones?



Yeah, pretty sure. I think you need to complete the entire decoration quests of chapter 1 to trigger the next decoration quests. (Assuming there will be 3 more buildings to decorate.)

Have finished decorating all  buildings of chapter 1 but didn't finish the quests since I wanted to work on one outfit at a time. Guess I'll have to now.


----------



## disneyfan888

OceanGirl2583 said:


> This event is awful, first the glitch that took 3 days to fix, and getting perfume to drop is taking forever. Now the flowers!!! It's absolutely ridiculous!! I need 105 daisies, only have 6. Normally the two easy ones drop pretty fast, but  this event, nothing....I have posted Olaf 30 times in his one minute thing, not one stinking daisy!! Not one!! The game makers are greedy, will i for one am not spending any money on this event.




Don't give in! That is exactly what they want, but I am not caving either. The amount of flowers is excessive, not to mention the perfume bottle percentage of dropping is like at 1%. Not fair at all. It seems like they are greedier with each event.


----------



## SirDarkHat

I'm in the same boat as most of you with trying to collect perfume. Down to needing one last bottle for Verte, and Belle's been reading for the last two hours. This is more than a little ridiculous. I'm not even trying to decorate the buildings though. The flowers just are not dropping for me at all.


----------



## sunny2722

no more decorations please! I don't want to collect any more flowers, it's too much.


----------



## ToyotaGirl

More building decorations... ugh. 
It's going to be the 
Trade Ministy for Frozen
Inn for Tangled
Stables for BATB

You also need to unlock the butcher shop to continue in Vertes quest


----------



## Briechen_26

I'm actually having a lot of fun with the event. Yes the flowers are overkill, but that's ok, I really like the decorations.  The decorated dresses and buildings are so cute.  The perfume was infuriating at the beginning for me, but I also supplemented the tasks with a couple flowered treasure chests and was able to get what I needed.I have 1 more building to finish decorating, only need 2 more flowers to finish all the buildings.  I still have all the dresses to finish.  They will take a while, but I'll be able to finish before the event is over.


----------



## Briechen_26

ToyotaGirl said:


> More building decorations... ugh.
> It's going to be the
> Trade Ministy for Frozen
> Inn for Tangled
> Stables for BATB
> 
> You also need to unlock the butcher shop to continue in Vertes quest


 Thanks so much for that info. Was just debating buying the butcher shop or fishmonger. So this helped make up my mind


----------



## ToyotaGirl

Got the perfume building done. Jaune requires Soup, Carrots, Baskets and yes, more perfume bottles to unlock. I need a ridiculous amount of all because I'm a level 32. At least the other two triplets can help cause they can apply a frangance that can drop perfume. But Verte takes 10 hours to apply a fragrance 

It looks like the word Barn is peaking out under the countdown for Chapter 3. I'm assuming the Dairy Barn is the 3rd building to unlock.


----------



## sunny2722

ToyotaGirl said:


> Got the perfume building done. Jaune requires Soup, Carrots, Baskets and yes, more perfume bottles to unlock. I need a ridiculous amount of all because I'm a level 32. At least the other two triplets can help cause they can apply a frangance that can drop perfume. But Verte takes 10 hours to apply a fragrance
> 
> It looks like the word Barn is peaking out under the countdown for Chapter 3. I'm assuming the Dairy Barn is the 3rd building to unlock.



Is there only one chapter for Verte?


----------



## ToyotaGirl

sunny2722 said:


> Is there only one chapter for Verte?


Once you place the butcher, you have two-three quests with both triplets. They shop for supplies, go try on dresses, write notes, then it gives you the perfume building.

Once the perfume building is up, it's like Verde and Chapter 2. It shows Chapter 3 started but you can't complete it for 6 days. You can work on unlocking the third triplet, make dresses and decorate the 3 buildings (Trade Ministy, Stable and Inn) in the mean time tho... I wouldn't have spent diamonds had I known the Chapter was so short. Kind of disappointing.

I'm not sure when the Curios and candy shops come into play... maybe after decorating the 2nd set of buildings?


----------



## Spunky05

So Hook Hand just started earning perfume. Won't say no to that! Anyone else?


----------



## Narnianreader

Spunky05 said:


> So Hook Hand just started earning perfume. Won't say no to that! Anyone else?


Yes it happened for me as well. Feather duster also has a task that earns perfume as well.


----------



## sunny2722

They extended the event for another week. For me, it says 21 days and 21 hours left. Good for those with the glitch 
And thanks for the answer ToyotaGirl


----------



## disneyfan888

Briechen_26 said:


> I'm actually having a lot of fun with the event. Yes the flowers are overkill, but that's ok, I really like the decorations.  The decorated dresses and buildings are so cute.  The perfume was infuriating at the beginning for me, but I also supplemented the tasks with a couple flowered treasure chests and was able to get what I needed.I have 1 more building to finish decorating, only need 2 more flowers to finish all the buildings.  I still have all the dresses to finish.  They will take a while, but I'll be able to finish before the event is over.



Ohh, it's super fun, just outrageous all in one. lol.


----------



## ToyotaGirl

Narnianreader said:


> Yes it happened for me as well. Feather duster also has a task that earns perfume as well.


Footstool also drops perfume now too... he watches intruders. It seems like the carrots are the hardest to get right now.


----------



## Lana_lol

Too many characters now produce perfume. Shame I send all of them on longest tasks before I foun out. I bragged how I collected perfumes easily but in last 24-36 hrs not even one. I'm glad that Jasmine, Footstool and Featherduster are useful. As for the building decorations - I like collecting items, regular gameplay game become boring. Also, buildings which drop coins every few minutes annoy me now because they just waste my time. And spring decoration is nicer than x-mass

Damn, just now Belle finally dropped perfume...


----------



## disneyfan888

I was going to advise about the perfumes, but it seems some have noticed already. So happy that a number of different characters have the chance of dropping the perfume. I still need 3 more to finish with Rougue. This is excruciating, but addictive.


----------



## SpiralingFrozenFractals

The last 24hours have been so great for me!! Finally unlocked the first triplet last night (UK time) which meant I unlocked the second triplet after the tasks exactly 5 mins before chapter 2 unlocked.

I also managed to decorate my first building - chose bookshop as figured it was the story line the event was based around. So now have completed the booksellers tasks and have tasks for philippe plus belles headress (Though will focus first on other buildings and 2nd triplet I think)

And I grew to level 32 so unlocked willow Grove so now waiting 23hours for it to be built. Nearly able to get Olaf!

MOST IMPORTANTLY! I am loving that with chapter two they have given the items ( perfumes at least) to so many other characters including the other special event ones! Jasmine, Footstool, feather duster and then hook hand, mother gothel and the Duke.  This makes me feel like the event may be achievable so very happy! Think this may be the case for some other items as well but can't vouch as have only been perfume focused for the last 4 days!!

Hope every one is doing well as well and finding the new chapter unlock helpful


----------



## MrsPottts

Lola Prix said:


> Chapter 2 so far so good ... I also got a new sideline task with phillippe and the bookseller. Anyone else get any other quests?


What does the Bookseller quest involve?


----------



## OceanGirl2583

Anyone have a pocket full of posies I can borrow?? 6 hours and I hope I am on to chapter 2 I think the flower drop is set tighter than a Las Vegas slot machine.


----------



## Saphira

OceanGirl2583 said:


> Anyone have a pocket full of posies I can borrow?? 6 hours and I hope I am on to chapter 2 I think the flower drop is set tighter than a Las Vegas slot machine.



I agree with you on the flower drop AND the lollipop drop! I finally was able to get the Tower decorated (I did the library first). I bypassed Anna's crown and am focusing on decorating the buildings first but it took ALL day to get TWO echinacea flowers just to do that, only to find out that there will be THREE more buildings to decorate??? Also, the baker has been doing his 10-min task for two days and I only have 2 lollipops  Ugh - oh well, at least they extended the event! This is a marathon, not a sprint - so how have some of you gotten so far already to have most things done and waiting for chapter 3?


----------



## Irene Sam

omg.... chapter 2 also got building decorating....
happy flower hunting everyone...

i bought all the buildings for the event already...


----------



## TerraRanomi

I have a feeling we'll be decorating 3 more buildings in the last chapter.


----------



## Lola Prix

MrsPottts said:


> What does the Bookseller quest involve?


[QUOTE="sunny2722, post: 57157306, member:

1: Verte: second task after unlocking her: "Shop for Dresses": 1hr
2. buy diamonds
3. "Stable friendship" with phillippe: consists 5 tasks: 1. task: help bookseller visit stables (3hrs) and help phillippe take a nap (2hrs)
4. "gold Spice" with the duke: consists 5 tasks: 1. task: help the duke shop for spices (5 min); 2. task: help the duke enjoy sweets (3 hrs)
5. "Florist Labor" with stabbington brothers: constists 5 tasks: 1. task: help the stabbingtion brothers express their feelings (5min); 2. task: help the stabbington brothers deliver a package (6hrs)

Its the Stable Friendship questline... im still not complete, but so far only Phillipe and the Bookseller are involved


----------



## Lothlórien

WOW, even with the additional characters to earn perfume bottles at, I have not received a single one!


----------



## MrsPottts

Lola Prix said:


> [QUOTE="sunny2722, post: 57157306, member:
> 
> 1: Verte: second task after unlocking her: "Shop for Dresses": 1hr
> 2. buy diamonds
> 3. "Stable friendship" with phillippe: consists 5 tasks: 1. task: help bookseller visit stables (3hrs) and help phillippe take a nap (2hrs)
> 4. "gold Spice" with the duke: consists 5 tasks: 1. task: help the duke shop for spices (5 min); 2. task: help the duke enjoy sweets (3 hrs)
> 5. "Florist Labor" with stabbington brothers: constists 5 tasks: 1. task: help the stabbingtion brothers express their feelings (5min); 2. task: help the stabbington brothers deliver a package (6hrs)
> 
> Its the Stable Friendship questline... im still not complete, but so far only Phillipe and the Bookseller are involved


Oh I see! I thought it meant a separate quest for Bookseller but that's good! Thank you


----------



## LoLoD77

Alex594 said:


> Oh yes, that I know! I was talking about buildings' decorations and other characters/dresses besides the triplets


Chapter two unlocked more buildings for decorating!!


----------



## Lothlórien

So wait.... all of you got more quests with chapter 2?  I didn't get anything new other than the additional characters that drop perfume bottles and a quest to spend real money on diamonds.


----------



## sunny2722

Lothlórien said:


> So wait.... all of you got more quests with chapter 2?  I didn't get anything new other than the additional characters that drop perfume bottles and a quest to spend real money on diamonds.


yes, one quest to buy diamonds, one for the triplets (chapter 2) and 3 more quests for 3 more buildings to decorate (1 for each story). Although, in order to be able to get the new decorating quests, you have to have finished the decorations from chapter 1.


----------



## Irene Sam

Lothlórien said:


> So wait.... all of you got more quests with chapter 2?  I didn't get anything new other than the additional characters that drop perfume bottles and a quest to spend real money on diamonds.


I think you need to decorate the building from first chapter first then the quest for chapter 2 will open.

I not yet decorate the guard tower, so I only got 2 new quests for the Phillipe and the duke.


----------



## JadeDemlong

Been a lurking for awhile I must agree this flower drop thing is driving me crazy, I work!!! i want to be able to finish without feeling like I need to take time off


----------



## disneyfan888

Lothlórien said:


> WOW, even with the additional characters to earn perfume bottles at, I have not received a single one!


I feel your pain


----------



## Irene Sam

JadeDemlong said:


> Been a lurking for awhile I must agree this flower drop thing is driving me crazy, I work!!! i want to be able to finish without feeling like I need to take time off


Agreed!! the flower is getting me crazy...
And almost 80% of the quest need flowers!!


----------



## StuckInKS

One of my quests is to help Belle stay in her room, but the option is not there (not even with a lock on it). How do I open this up?


----------



## PrincessS121212

StuckInKS said:


> One of my quests is to help Belle stay in her room, but the option is not there (not even with a lock on it). How do I open this up?


You have to switch her to her costume with the cloak.  If you don't have it, you will need to create that costume before you can do the quest.


----------



## StuckInKS

No, I don't have the option for the cloak yet. Do you know at which point in the "story" you can do it?


----------



## sapphirenian

StuckInKS said:


> No, I don't have the option for the cloak yet. Do you know at which point in the "story" you can do it?


I think it's before Belle enters the forest to look for her father. Not sure if I remember correctly, there should be a storyline for the Bookseller then Gaston and Le Fou for the supposed wedding.


----------



## sapphirenian

Which is better to buy? Red Gift Bag or Red Wrapped Mystery Box?


----------



## Roarke80

Hi, does anyone have the captain of the guard? Does he help to drop any flowers or event items? Just wondering if it's worth unlocking him.


----------



## sapphirenian

Roarke80 said:


> Hi, does anyone have the captain of the guard? Does he help to drop any flowers or event items? Just wondering if it's worth unlocking him.


He helps in collecting the Chicory (blue flower), the hardest one, supposedly. It's a 1-min task. Just that.


----------



## MrsPottts

sapphirenian said:


> Which is better to buy? Red Gift Bag or Red Wrapped Mystery Box?


It depends what you're after, I guess. Red Gift Bag gives coins, stars and 1 diamond and Red Wrapped Mystery Box gives 400 chocolates or stars or (2?) diamonds 
I've started buying both today because I want some extra diamonds I didn't have to pay for lol, but it's kinda disappointing there isn't a box that gives a small profit of chocolates like there has been for other events


----------



## sapphirenian

MrsPottts said:


> It depends what you're after, I guess. Red Gift Bag gives coins, stars and 1 diamond and Red Wrapped Mystery Box gives 400 chocolates or stars or (2?) diamonds
> I've started buying both today because I want some extra diamonds I didn't have to pay for lol, but it's kinda disappointing there isn't a box that gives a small profit of chocolates like there has been for other events


Ooh. I thought one of them could possibly provide one the items we need like perfume, Echinacea, etc. 

Do you think we'll be needing the Potted Flowers on one of the quests? I don't know if I should spend my remaining chocolates on the bags and boxes just yet.


----------



## Roarke80

sapphirenian said:


> He helps in collecting the Chicory (blue flower), the hardest one, supposedly. It's a 1-min task. Just that.



Thank you that's very helpful!


----------



## Irene Sam

Wonder I should continue decorate the building for chapter 2 or make the floral suite for the princess first...


----------



## lme30005

When do you get the quest for the butcher shop? The triplets have done a few quests but nothing yet for the butcher shop


----------



## Irene Sam

lme30005 said:


> When do you get the quest for the butcher shop? The triplets have done a few quests but nothing yet for the butcher shop


The last task for the triplets are shop for supplies that need butcher shop.


----------



## Alex594

I just want to say, off-topic, that I've started playing Simpsons Tapped Out. They could teach Enchanted Tales a few things. It's an incredibly entertaining game. Just like Enchanted Tales, you've got hundreds of characters, thousands of buildings, missions and you need a lot of money too (and very much like Disney's, sometimes it's not enough and most chores are hours long). But what really makes me talk about it are the events: I've been playing a new event they have that is a month long (just as much as Disney's longest ones) and it is not impossible to finish! It's actually quite easy, but it will make you play! Enchanted Tales's strategy is, apparently, to make it harder so people play it more often. Simpsons's decided to make it easy and yes, there is so much to it that you will still play it. And you won't get tired.
So, if ypu don't know that game yet, try it out.

On-topic, good luck with the Spring Event. I've just realise chapter 2 brings three new buildings to decorate, which made me cry in despair!


----------



## Kayla Lynn

Just joined the board. Does anyone know what happens after you decorate the three buildings for chapter two? I'm still not done with the first set and the dresses. I'm tapping like mad in this game and I just can't keep up.


----------



## Ladyace101

Alex594 said:


> I just want to say, off-topic, that I've started playing Simpsons Tapped Out. They could teach Enchanted Tales a few things. It's an incredibly entertaining game. Just like Enchanted Tales, you've got hundreds of characters, thousands of buildings, missions and you need a lot of money too (and very much like Disney's, sometimes it's not enough and most chores are hours long). But what really makes me talk about it are the events: I've been playing a new event they have that is a month long (just as much as Disney's longest ones) and it is not impossible to finish! It's actually quite easy, but it will make you play! Enchanted Tales's strategy is, apparently, to make it harder so people play it more often. Simpsons's decided to make it easy and yes, there is so much to it that you will still play it. And you won't get tired.
> So, if ypu don't know that game yet, try it out.
> 
> On-topic, good luck with the Spring Event. I've just realise chapter 2 brings three new buildings to decorate, which made me cry in despair!


I've been playing TSTO for over 2 years, yes you are right!  They make it fun and objectives attainable.  It makes you want to spend money on their cute decor and event merch because you don't feel like you have to spend cash just to be able to complete quests in time. If you complete an action, you get the reward, not this hit or miss crap. Love that game!


----------



## Ladyace101

This kind of helps, but it might just be luck. If I go 10-15 mins without a flower drop, I exit my game and shut it down completely in my task manager,  then restart the app and something usually drops.


----------



## Gravey

Serious question.. is it worth me buying la perfumerie? I've been holding onto my choc, but it doesn't look as necessary compared to the great pine cone saga at xmas!


----------



## Saphira

I don't think you buy La Perfumerie - you earn it, just like we earned the La Vogue Fashion Boutique

Side rant - I have been playing today for about 7 hours (was up at 6:30, playing at 7:00a) - and all I have gotten today is 3 posies and 1 - yes ONE - Echinacea..... and that is with 7 characters doing tasks..... I am never going to get all these buildings decorated and get all the flower crowns!


----------



## jkinney128

How do you get the flower dresses if you've finished chapter one??


----------



## CH87

Has anyone else noticed that the sweet shop in Tangled, confectioner in Frozen, and candy maker from BatB all give chocolate hearts now? Has it always been doing that and I just missed it?


----------



## Saphira

jkinney128 said:


> How do you get the flower dresses if you've finished chapter one??



You have to decorate the building in that story - decorating the Arendelle Library opens up the ability to gather flowers/lollipops for Anna's flower crown.

Decorating the Guard Tower in Tangled opens the ability to do Rapunzel's crown. 

And the decorating the Bakery in B&TB allows for Belle's crown to be gathered/crafted. 

Not sure if the three new building and decorating them lead to anything as I am still trying to get the Bakery done (I have the Library and Tower decorated but no crowns yet).


----------



## jkinney128

Saphira said:


> You have to decorate the building in that story - decorating the Arendelle Library opens up the ability to gather flowers/lollipops for Anna's flower crown.



Okay thank you! I just finished the decorating of the tower for Rapunzel so Ia'll get right on that


----------



## QuesySue

CH87 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the sweet shop in Tangled, confectioner in Frozen, and candy maker from BatB all give chocolate hearts now? Has it always been doing that and I just missed it?



From the start of this event


----------



## CH87

QuesySue said:


> From the start of this event


Thanks. I was so excited because I thought the game makers were being nice to us. I don't know how I missed that. But hey, more chocolate hearts for everyone!


----------



## figment_jii

So, the other two Curio shops only unlock additional Moments for some characters and don't seem necessary for the Event to progress (same with the Fishmonger), correct?  I'm keep thinking that they might throw a curve ball at us and when the third triplet's quest ends, they'll start another three part story in either Tangled or Frozen!


----------



## Lothlórien

Saphira said:


> I don't think you buy La Perfumerie - you earn it, just like we earned the La Vogue Fashion Boutique
> 
> Side rant - I have been playing today for about 7 hours (was up at 6:30, playing at 7:00a) - and all I have gotten today is 3 posies and 1 - yes ONE - Echinacea..... and that is with 7 characters doing tasks..... I am never going to get all these buildings decorated and get all the flower crowns!




Same....not to mention 4 days of trying for perfume bottles and getting a whole lotta nothing.   It is annoying to say the least.


----------



## figment_jii

Kayla Lynn said:


> Just joined the board. Does anyone know what happens after you decorate the three buildings for chapter two? I'm still not done with the first set and the dresses. I'm tapping like mad in this game and I just can't keep up.


I just finished decorating the stables for the BatB story line.  Once completed, it opened up a new task requirement (Help Philippe Get Shod - 10H).  That looks like it's the last task in the "Stable Friendship" Quest.  I don't know about the other buildings because I haven't started anything in the Frozen or Tangled storyline (concentrating on one building-flower crown-building sequence at a time).


----------



## Gravey

T


Saphira said:


> I don't think you buy La Perfumerie - you earn it, just like we earned the La Vogue Fashion Boutique
> 
> Side rant - I have been playing today for about 7 hours (was up at 6:30, playing at 7:00a) - and all I have gotten today is 3 posies and 1 - yes ONE - Echinacea..... and that is with 7 characters doing tasks..... I am never going to get all these buildings decorated and get all the flower crowns!


Thank you!


----------



## ToyotaGirl

No one is dropping Posys today... So frustrating! Why do the building decorations AND the dresses both have to require Posys. Mini rant over here.


----------



## Saphira

Can someone answer this for me? Does the girls getting the flower crowns help at all in collecting more flowers? Does it open up flower gathering tasks or just more chocolate heart tasks? Debating if I should keep going and do all the buildings first or get the crowns done....


----------



## figment_jii

I've unlocked Belle's flower crown and it opened new Chocolate Heart Tasks for me.  Right now, I don't need any Daisys, so I don't know if any of the tasks yield daisys.
Make Bouquets (30 s): 2 hearts
Enjoy Sweets (2 hr): 58 hearts
Shop for Knick Knacks (5 hr): 108 hearts
Shop for Ingredients (?): ? <- Requires Fish Monger and I don't have that one.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Saphira said:


> Can someone answer this for me? Does the girls getting the flower crowns help at all in collecting more flowers? Does it open up flower gathering tasks or just more chocolate heart tasks? Debating if I should keep going and do all the buildings first or get the crowns done....



Pretty sure all new outfits come with chocolate earning tasks only (like the triplets). Belle has a task to earn daisy's in her new outfit (make bouquets), don't know about the others yet.

I also looked through the list of characters/buildings that earn certain flowers but I don't see new tasks for Rapunzel or Anna. Just Belle.


----------



## godzgirl93

Alex594 said:


> I hope the next chapters don't require more characters and buildings to be unlocked with items! I've finished the Bookstore and Rouge. I'm still unlocking two buildings, Vert and Belle's dress (still missing other two dresses)! I'm focusing on Vert, since I'm more interested in getting the triplets. Anyway, IF there are no future buildings to decorate or more dresses, I'm sure I'll be able to finish the event.


Further quests lead to more building allowed to decorate. I know of 5 so far. I haven't decorated in B&B yet but 2 buildings in other stories. Only decorated 2 so far.


----------



## Roarke80

Has anyone built the crowns for Rapunzel or Anna yet? Do the new outfits generate tasks for flowers please? I'm deciding which crown to craft.


----------



## godzgirl93

Roarke80 said:


> Hi, does anyone have the captain of the guard? Does he help to drop any flowers or event items? Just wondering if it's worth unlocking him.


Yes he does. 1 min. For flower.


----------



## JadeDemlong

I need one more pink flower and I could either decorate the stables, or the tower or the library. Not sure where to go as I don't think I'll be able to decorate and get the crowns, these flowers just don't drop


----------



## Martney

JadeDemlong said:


> I need one more pink flower and I could either decorate the stables, or the tower or the library. Not sure where to go as I don't think I'll be able to decorate and get the crowns, these flowers just don't drop


I'm in the same boat. I really do not like them! They are driving me insane.


----------



## MAS1

Does the little timer beside the flowers not mean anything?
This game is so frustrating.  Stuff just does not drop!
I collected "Make Bouquets" with Mother Gothel 38 times today before a single flower dropped.


----------



## Roarke80

Correct me if I'm wrong I'm not sure there is any point in crafting the crowns? They only give you more quests for chocolates but if you've farmed enough flowers for the crowns you'll have a ton of chocolate anyway. At least when you decorate the buildings you get a diamond for finishing the quest.


----------



## Briechen_26

It's strange, I am almost done with Chapter 2 and I did not get a second Tangled building to redecorate during the event.  I already decorated the bookshop, Arendale library, and guard tower.  Then during chapter 2 I unlocked an option to redecorate the stables and the trade ministry.  But I didn't unlock anything for Tangled.  I heard people could decorate the Inn or Rapine's Tower for Tangled in the second chapter.  Any insight?


----------



## Stellaries

In chp2 a quest for the stabbington brothers will open up, florist labor, the task to decorate inn is somewhere near the end of this quest


----------



## AppleWhite

Someone mentioned needing Belle's cloak to do a quest. Is that a quest for the spring event or regular storyline? Because I don't have her cloak either. I just can't seem to get the  bowties for Gaston's outfit! I've only gotten one and I need six! I have Hook Hand playing the piano all the time and  has  never given me one. Only Rapunzel's 12 hour task.


----------



## Briechen_26

Stellaries said:


> In chp2 a quest for the stabbington brothers will open up, florist labor, the task to decorate inn is somewhere near the end of this quest


Ok I haven't unlocked that far in Tangled yet, so I don't have the Inn or the brothers.  That must be why I don't have it.  So I guess I will only get to decorate 5 buildings in the event, since I don't have the other...


----------



## Irene Sam

The dropping rate of Posy and Echinacea is super low!!!


----------



## QuesySue

Irene Sam said:


> The dropping rate of Posy and Echinacea is super low!!!



It's insane especially the Echinacea ... don't drop at all. Got a reply from customer care saying I was just super lucky I got the chicory so quickly .. yeah right


----------



## LoLoD77

CH87 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the sweet shop in Tangled, confectioner in Frozen, and candy maker from BatB all give chocolate hearts now? Has it always been doing that and I just missed it?


They have been doing that since the beginning of the event. They should also be dropping lollipops for the dresses.


----------



## LoLoD77

Gravey said:


> Serious question.. is it worth me buying la perfumerie? I've been holding onto my choc, but it doesn't look as necessary compared to the great pine cone saga at xmas!


You don't purchase that building. You will get it as the prize for completing Chapter 2. If you have completed Vert's quests, check your storage box.


----------



## LoLoD77

jkinney128 said:


> How do you get the flower dresses if you've finished chapter one??


The flower dress quests aren't tied to finishing Chapter 1. They are tied to completing the building decorations from Chapter 1:

Decorate Bookshop = make Belle's dress
Decorate Guard Tower = make Rapunzel's dress
Decorate Library = make Anna's dress


----------



## Irene Sam

QuesySue said:


> It's insane especially the Echinacea ... don't drop at all. Got a reply from customer care saying I was just super lucky I got the chicory so quickly .. yeah right


Yeah! The Echinacea is super hard to get!! I think the Chicory is easier...


----------



## LoLoD77

MAS1 said:


> Does the little timer beside the flowers not mean anything?
> This game is so frustrating.  Stuff just does not drop!
> I collected "Make Bouquets" with Mother Gothel 38 times today before a single flower dropped.


I find that the longer tasks have a higher chance of yielding the item. The  shorter tasks are just there to tease you


----------



## LoLoD77

AppleWhite said:


> Someone mentioned needing Belle's cloak to do a quest. Is that a quest for the spring event or regular storyline? Because I don't have her cloak either. I just can't seem to get the  bowties for Gaston's outfit! I've only gotten one and I need six! I have Hook Hand playing the piano all the time and  has  never given me one. Only Rapunzel's 12 hour task.


Her cloak is regular storyline. You will be asked to make it when she goes into the forest to search for her father (if I remember correctly)


----------



## LoLoD77

Irene Sam said:


> Yeah! The Echinacea is super hard to get!! I think the Chicory is easier...


Yeah, for me from easiest to hardest: daisy, chicory, posy, echinacea


----------



## LoLoD77

Just finished decorating the Stables in B&B and no additional quest has popped up (yet)


----------



## Irene Sam

LoLoD77 said:


> I find that the longer tasks have a higher chance of yielding the item. The  shorter tasks are just there to tease you


But my perfumes are mostly get from Belle's 5 minutes task...
And my Chicory mostly get from the 1 minute task from the tangle captain.

I just notice Jasmine finally got a task related to the event... 8h task to get perfume.


----------



## LoLoD77

Irene Sam said:


> But my perfumes are mostly get from Belle's 5 minutes task...
> And my Chicory mostly get from the 1 minute task from the tangle captain.
> 
> I just notice Jasmine finally got a task related to the event... 8h task to get perfume.


Sorry, I was mostly thinking about the echinacea and the posy. Almost all of my perfumes have been Belle but it took FOREVER. My chicory have actually been mainly the bishop and carol(?)

Yes, hook hand, Featherduster & Footstool all now have perfume tasks, too


----------



## Saphira

Anybody else wish that those little flower patches that pop-up every 30 minutes that give us chocolate hearts and stars would also help in flowering collecting?


----------



## MrsPottts

A few people have mentioned chocolate tasks for Featherduster, Footstool and Jasmine, did they appear at any point in the quests or with any buildings? I don't have them yet


----------



## TerraRanomi

MrsPottts said:


> A few people have mentioned chocolate tasks for Featherduster, Footstool and Jasmine, did they appear at any point in the quests or with any buildings? I don't have them yet



I think they meant tasks to earn perfumes, not chocolates.  Those were added after chapter 2 unlocked I think?


----------



## XShoeLoverCindyX

Is anyone else getting extremely sick of collecting flowers? It's been 6 hours and all I've managed to collect is *ONE* measly posy and a few daisies. My patience are certainly being tested


----------



## MAS1

Yesterday morning I needed 7 echinachea.  All day yesterday I earned 3 echinachea.  After last night's tasks, 1 echinachea dropped.  So this is going to be 2 days in a row waiting for these stupid pink flowers to drop, while none others do.  I don't think Phillipe dropped a single flower yesterday.  These side quests are next to impossible.


----------



## lme30005

Does Rapunzel have a dress? Have decorated guard tower but no dress yet


----------



## Briechen_26

lme30005 said:


> Does Rapunzel have a dress? Have decorated guard tower but no dress yet


Yes she has a dress  I haven't even completed 1 dress yet, but I am on my 5th building and almost complete. Then on to dresses.


----------



## jkinney128

LoLoD77 said:


> The flower dress quests aren't tied to finishing Chapter 1. They are tied to completing the building decorations from Chapter 1:
> 
> Decorate Bookshop = make Belle's dress
> Decorate Guard Tower = make Rapunzel's dress
> Decorate Library = make Anna's dress



So I finished the guard tower but I can't seem to figure out how to make Rapunzel's dress...


----------



## sapphirenian

Just got the last Triplet. How in the world did they think it will benefit us more if they added more characters to produce perfume? They should have added more characters to gather Posy and Echinacea! SMH honestly.


----------



## sapphirenian

jkinney128 said:


> So I finished the guard tower but I can't seem to figure out how to make Rapunzel's dress...


You should finish Conli's last quest first before the crafting of Rapunzel's dress pops up.


----------



## jkinney128

sapphirenian said:


> You should finish Conli's last quest first before the crafting of Rapunzel's dress pops up.



Okay thanks for your help!!


----------



## Briechen_26

Hi All, So I am almost to the next level where I can unlock Stabbington brothers.  If I unlock them now mid-chapter, do you think the quest to decorate the Inn will pop up?  I apparently only have 5 buildings to decorate and not 6, because I don't have this character for a quest.


----------



## Briechen_26

For those that have the following buildings - Confectioner, Candy Maker, and Sweet Shop, what do they contribute, if anything besides hearts.  I'm trying to decide which one to buy next.


----------



## jkinney128

Can you sell things that you don't need or want anymore since the storage only has 25 slots?


----------



## AppleWhite

LoLoD77 said:


> Her cloak is regular storyline. You will be asked to make it when she goes into the forest to search for her father (if I remember correctly)


Thanks!


----------



## AppleWhite

Briechen_26 said:


> For those that have the following buildings - Confectioner, Candy Maker, and Sweet Shop, what do they contribute, if anything besides hearts.  I'm trying to decide which one to buy next.


They all drop lollipops  Wish we had some buildings that dropped echancia and posy!

I'm finally onto the last triplet. Nooo not carrots! They're so hard to get lol. I just have one more building to decorate. After hours of giving me nothing, Mother Gothel drops two posies in a row! Does anyone else feel like doing a victory dance when they get a flower?


----------



## Saphira

Stellaries said:


> The last task is 5hrs and gives 108 chocolates 54 stars.
> Shop for ingredients is similar to coggsworth's task, needs the fishmonger building.



Does anybody know of Anna's or Rapuzel's tasks after getting their flower crown? Wondering if I should just do Belle's crown and then go back to decorating the other three buildings or switch it up....


----------



## MrsPottts

TerraRanomi said:


> I think they meant tasks to earn perfumes, not chocolates.  Those were added after chapter 2 unlocked I think?


Ohhh thank you! That explains why I can't see them yet, my mistake!


----------



## Briechen_26

AppleWhite said:


> They all drop lollipops  Wish we had some buildings that dropped echancia and posy!
> 
> I'm finally onto the last triplet. Nooo not carrots! They're so hard to get lol. I just have one more building to decorate. After hours of giving me nothing, Mother Gothel drops two posies in a row! Does anyone else feel like doing a victory dance when they get a flower?


 Oh great to know, I guess I'll need all those for the dresses now that I have completed all the buildings  

The carrots are so hard to get!!! I only have 1 so far and I have all the characters working on those tasks. I think it was the building that dropped the one carrot I have.  Good luck


----------



## MAS1

I need one more echinacea.  Wonder how long it will take...


----------



## TerraRanomi

Briechen_26 said:


> Hi All, So I am almost to the next level where I can unlock Stabbington brothers.  If I unlock them now mid-chapter, do you think the quest to decorate the Inn will pop up?  I apparently only have 5 buildings to decorate and not 6, because I don't have this character for a quest.



Did that last event and I can confirm it works!


----------



## Briechen_26

TerraRanomi said:


> Did that last event and I can confirm it works!


 Yay thanks for the info! I want to have the last building too


----------



## Irene Sam

After one night waiting, I sent all the available characters to collect Echinacea, none of them drop the item! Arghhhh!


----------



## Irene Sam

After one night waiting, I sent all the available characters to collect Echinacea before I sleep, when I woke up to collect, none of them drop the item! Arghhhh!


----------



## Zippyrainbow

Hi I'm new on here so I'm sorry if this has already  been asked or its on the wrong thread! I'm on level 33 at the moment but since the event it jeeps saying max Level on the bar. Is this normal why the event is happening? Thanx


----------



## TerraRanomi

Zippyrainbow said:


> Hi I'm new on here so I'm sorry if this has already  been asked or its on the wrong thread! I'm on level 33 at the moment but since the event it jeeps saying max Level on the bar. Is this normal why the event is happening? Thanx



Hi & welcome! The level cap was raised to 33 last winter event. (I believe it was 30 before that.) So that is why it says max level since level 33 is the highest level you can attain atm.


----------



## JadeDemlong

Olaf has been Dreaming about flours for two hours straight and Mother Gothal has been making bouquets.....5 daisies and 2 posies...........

Side note the characters that have perfume AND flower tasks I've noticed now that I unlocked the third girl, when I send them to get a flower 75% of the time the flower drops, perfume not so much....


----------



## jkinney128

Hi! is there any way I can sell or delete items like decorations? It's starting to look kind of cluttered and I could use the coins.


----------



## DisneyJunkie °○°

Hello Fellow Disney Addicts,
New to DisBoard. Have been playing just shy of 3 weeks. Level 16 and feeling super behind with this event. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## AppleWhite

Just ONE MORE echancea and I can decorate the trade ministry... One more. Wonder if we'll have more buildings to decorate when we get to chapter 3! I think in order to finish this event you just about have to put real life on hold. Seriously, I'm playing it all the time and it takes forever to collect just one flower! I'm having fun but frustrated at the same time. I hope I can finish it since I wasn't able to finish the winter event.
For those that have Jasmine, how did you get her? I'm guessing I missed out. I started playing right at the end of the winter event so I missed out on Footstool and Gunther as well.


----------



## Stellaries

I got all perfumes needed for the third triplet within hours but 2 days working to unlock jeune, still only 4 carrots  
so far I have decorated 3 buildings, 1 floral crown for belle, got all the batb event buildings, and tangled curio shop. 
I must say this event is more relaxed than the winter one, all I wanted was footstool but had to unlock 3 characters for him.  At least this time can choose which ones to skip.


----------



## LoLoD77

jkinney128 said:


> Can you sell things that you don't need or want anymore since the storage only has 25 slots?


No, they don't have a function to sell items. Not sure what level you are but,  for me (L33) the storage increased to 45 with the spring event.


----------



## LoLoD77

AppleWhite said:


> For those that have Jasmine, how did you get her? I'm guessing I missed out. I started playing right at the end of the winter event so I missed out on Footstool and Gunther as well.


Jasmine was a limited time event last year that looked like it was a teaser for the next princess story for the blanket. So far, nothing new since her event ended. Fingers crossed it happens soon.


----------



## LoLoD77

jkinney128 said:


> Hi! is there any way I can sell or delete items like decorations? It's starting to look kind of cluttered and I could use the coins.


Nope, no function to sell. You can only store items


----------



## Uncia

Hiya  just wondering if anyone has bought the burton wagon? What is it even for? Don't want to spend real money and waste it :/ thank youuu


----------



## Martney

Something odd...I completed chapter 2 this morning. When I looked at items needed to unlock the 3rd triplet I had 32 soups. I may have collected one to five extra soups when unlocking Attila, but not 32!!! I think my echinacea or posies have been registering as soup...lol.

Anyone else come across this? The lack of flowers dropping makes me question life. Lol.


----------



## Saphira

Uncia said:


> Hiya  just wondering if anyone has bought the burton wagon? What is it even for? Don't want to spend real money and waste it :/ thank youuu



This is the first time I have heard of the Burton Wagon - and then I see it for sale.... nice, $4.99 each (and there is 2!) I guess since we are not buying diamonds to unlock items (ie, pomanders  ) the developers are trying to get their money this way! Anyone buy one yet? What good does it do you?


----------



## Saphira

Saphira said:


> This is the first time I have heard of the Burton Wagon - and then I see it for sale.... nice, $4.99 each (and there is 2!) I guess since we are not buying diamonds to unlock items (ie, pomanders  ) the developers are trying to get their money this way! Anyone buy one yet? What good does it do you?



So, I went ahead and bought one - it gives 82 chocolate hearts and 41 stars every 12 hours - and that is it! and it's big! Of course, I am only able to collect carrots and enchinacea at this moment so maybe they might help with something else later on. I had to move the Sandwich Shop from Frozen to a different spot and it took up the same footprint as the shop.... not sure if I will buy the second one or not.


----------



## Roarke80

Sounds like the Burton Wagon isn't too useful. Does Belle's Well and Wedding Trellis do anything?


----------



## MrsPottts

Saphira said:


> So, I went ahead and bought one - it gives 82 chocolate hearts and 41 stars every 12 hours - and that is it! and it's big! Of course, I am only able to collect carrots and enchinacea at this moment so maybe they might help with something else later on. I had to move the Sandwich Shop from Frozen to a different spot and it took up the same footprint as the shop.... not sure if I will buy the second one or not.


Wow, does it look odd being that big? I was considering buying it but that is much bigger than the other carts


----------



## Saphira

Here is a screen shot of the cart:


----------



## Saphira

Roarke80 said:


> Sounds like the Burton Wagon isn't too useful. Does Belle's Well and Wedding Trellis do anything?



I know that the wedding trellis doesn't do anything - just decor; but I would have to look at Belle's tasks to see if there is something with the well, but I don't remember off the top of my head, sorry


----------



## MrsPottts

Saphira said:


> Here is a screen shot of the cart:View attachment 222019


Thanks! That looks okay actually. Gosh they love to take my money lol


----------



## indiglow

Martney said:


> Something odd...I completed chapter 2 this morning. When I looked at items needed to unlock the 3rd triplet I had 32 soups. I may have collected one to five extra soups when unlocking Attila, but not 32!!! I think my echinacea or posies have been registering as soup...lol.
> 
> Anyone else come across this? The lack of flowers dropping makes me question life. Lol.



If you collect more than what's needed, they'll roll over, so to speak. That's why I usually try to collect as many as I can even if I'm done. 

I kept collecting the dandelions and chicory flowers from my 1st building and when I started the 2nd, I already had 34 out of 36 dandelions and 4 of 6 chicory flowers.


----------



## LoLoD77

MrsPottts said:


> Thanks! That looks okay actually. Gosh they love to take my money lol


I bought the wagon last night, too, and I think it also gave perfumes but I was already done. When the sale came up, it mentioned that it was "advanced access" to the Burton Wagon. I just assumed that there's an update coming that you will need this for, which is why I only bought one. LOL


----------



## LoLoD77

indiglow said:


> If you collect more than what's needed, they'll roll over, so to speak. That's why I usually try to collect as many as I can even if I'm done.
> 
> I kept collecting the dandelions and chicory flowers from my 1st building and when I started the 2nd, I already had 34 out of 36 dandelions and 4 of 6 chicory flowers.


I always try to do that too. Hard during the work week but on the weekend when I'm home, I set my screen to never auto lock and plug into power so that the game just runs so I can collect to my hearts delight. LOL


----------



## LoLoD77

Roarke80 said:


> Sounds like the Burton Wagon isn't too useful. Does Belle's Well and Wedding Trellis do anything?


I think the well is the site of one or two moments but not the wedding trellis (yet). I know LeFou & the triplets are using the water pump for sure.


----------



## Saphira

I can say this - if/when they expand these stories - they NEED to give us more quilt space! I am just about full and so is my storage


----------



## Carol23

So, do we need to complete decorating all buildings, all triplets AND all decorations to move forward?


----------



## sunny2722

Carol23 said:


> So, do we need to complete decorating all buildings, all triplets AND all decorations to move forward?


No, the main tasks are the triplets. This way you complete the chapters. Decorating the buildings and collecting items for the new princess outfits are side-quests.


----------



## Zippyrainbow

T


TerraRanomi said:


> Hi & welcome! The level cap was raised to 33 last winter event. (I believe it was 30 before that.) So that is why it says max level since level 33 is the highest level you can attain atm.


Thank you for this


----------



## sunny2722

Do more tasks come up once the decorations in chapter 2 are done. In chapter 1 we e.g. finished the guard tower and then could start collecting flowers for Rapunzel. Does something similar happen in chapter 2, say when I finish the stables?


----------



## TerraRanomi

sunny2722 said:


> Do more tasks come up once the decorations in chapter 2 are done. In chapter 1 we e.g. finished the guard tower and then could start collecting flowers for Rapunzel. Does something similar happen in chapter 2, say when I finish the stables?



No, you receive the rewards for completing the 2nd chapter's decoration quests but no new quests pop up.


----------



## leenna

What buildings are relevant for the main quests? I only have Arendelle Curio Shop and 23000 hearts I am too afraid to use on wrong buildings or items, since I don`t have time to play it as often as I would like to. (I have an exam in anatomy and pathology in exactly 2 weeks. And work. And a husband. And I have to go to school. And on the top of it all, THOSE kxnjsdnjsfnj FLOWERS ARE THE WORST THING EVER!!)


----------



## SirDarkHat

Well, I'm glad they added more options for earning perfume, but the stupid bottles still don't drop.
Still need 5 more posies and 2 echinaceas before i can decorate the inn...
And carrots aren't dropping at all (for the yellow triplet).
Wheeee... what fun. 

Also if Maximus and Phillipe both have the exact same 5minute quest of Eating Flowers, or whatever it's called, how come only Phillipe gets the chance to find flowers?


----------



## sunny2722

leenna said:


> What buildings are relevant for the main quests? I only have Arendelle Curio Shop and 23000 hearts I am too afraid to use on wrong buildings or items, since I don`t have time to play it as often as I would like to. (I have an exam in anatomy and pathology in exactly 2 weeks. And work. And a husband. And I have to go to school. And on the top of it all, THOSE kxnjsdnjsfnj FLOWERS ARE THE WORST THING EVER!!)


I don't know how far along you are but for chapter 2 you'll need the butcher shop, and for chapter 3 most probably the dairy barn.


----------



## figment_jii

Personally, I'm beginning to wonder if the coding isn't slightly off so that the third hardest items to collect is actually harder to collect that the hardest one.  I've been able to collect Perfume and Chicory more "easily" than Echinacea and Carrots.


----------



## Briechen_26

figment_jii said:


> Personally, I'm beginning to wonder if the coding isn't slightly off so that the third hardest items to collect is actually harder to collect that the hardest one.  I've been able to collect Perfume and Chicory more "easily" than Echinacea and Carrots.


 For me Echinacea has been pretty easy thus far.  Posy has been the hardest.  Chicory is pretty easy for me too.  Carrots are super hard, esp since I only have 3 tasks and 1 building that can produce them and the tasks are pretty long, except for Belle's.


----------



## sunny2722

^^ Echinaceas are impossible to get for me. It seems like I get one per day. Everything else may take time as well but it's not as bad.


----------



## Briechen_26

sunny2722 said:


> ^^ Echinaceas are impossible to get for me. It seems like I get one per day. Everything else may take time as well but it's not as bad.


 That's so weird how some are easier to get for one person than another.  I wish we could trade! lol


----------



## Kayla Lynn

I have unlocked the third triplet, still need to finish the last dress, and I haven't begun to decorate the three buildings for chapter two. Struggling to get the posys and echinacea. I hope they don't have us collecting more next chapter.


----------



## Irene Sam

I'm struggling of want to get the outfit or the decoration of building chapter 2 now...


----------



## sapphirenian

Briechen_26 said:


> That's so weird how some are easier to get for one person than another.  I wish we could trade! lol


I'm thinking it's about which characters you have on your blanket and what level you are on the game.
Trading is a nice thought! It's like we have neighboring kingdoms. Just what what they did with Rapunzel visiting Arendelle on the movie.


----------



## Windwaker4444

M


Irene Sam said:


> I'm struggling of want to get the outfit or the decoration of building chapter 2 now...


Me too.  I've done 3 building so far.  I can't decide if i should do the other 3 buildings or the outfits.


----------



## AppleWhite

LoLoD77 said:


> Jasmine was a limited time event last year that looked like it was a teaser for the next princess story for the blanket. So far, nothing new since her event ended. Fingers crossed it happens soon.


Thanks, that would be great if they did Aladdin next!

I finally have all 6 buildings finished, phew! I need 3 more carrots to unlock the third triplet and then I need to do Anna's dress. It's weird that posies were so hard for me to get at first and now they're dropping like crazy. I have almost all I need for Anna's dress but I only have 1 echancea. I seem to have the most luck getting them with Anna's 3 hour moment, but she's busy getting carrots for me  Has anyone ever gotten a carrot from Kristoff/Sven's moment? I've never gotten one


----------



## Irene Sam

AppleWhite said:


> Thanks, that would be great if they did Aladdin next!
> 
> I finally have all 6 buildings finished, phew! I need 3 more carrots to unlock the third triplet and then I need to do Anna's dress. It's weird that posies were so hard for me to get at first and now they're dropping like crazy. I have almost all I need for Anna's dress but I only have 1 echancea. I seem to have the most luck getting them with Anna's 3 hour moment, but she's busy getting carrots for me  Has anyone ever gotten a carrot from Kristoff/Sven's moment? I've never gotten one


Most of my carrot drop from Flynn


----------



## godzgirl93

Has anyone placed more than one flowering tree in a section for this event. Wondering if it helps or wastes space.


----------



## Lothlórien

figment_jii said:


> Personally, I'm beginning to wonder if the coding isn't slightly off so that the third hardest items to collect is actually harder to collect that the hardest one.  I've been able to collect Perfume and Chicory more "easily" than Echinacea and Carrots.




I have wondered that about the flowers, but those blasted perfume bottles are harder to collect than gold coins on the street.


----------



## Geekprincess4

sapphirenian said:


> I'm thinking it's about which characters you have on your blanket and what level you are on the game.
> Trading is a nice thought! It's like we have neighboring kingdoms. Just what what they did with Rapunzel visiting Arendelle on the movie.


For me I still have a super hard time getting both posies and echinacea flowers and I have every single character and am at max level.  Granted that means I have to collect more flowers in general, but it truly seems random because I can have several drop at once and then go for a whole day with all characters possible working on posy moments and still no posies lol


----------



## Geekprincess4

Has anyone purchased the limited time burton cart that's on sale to buy right now? I'm curious if it's purely decoration or if it secretly has some character or something. $5 seems ridiculous for just a silly cart decoration.  But they never have info on the items they put on "sale" for actual cash verses saving or buying gems and getting them


----------



## Geekprincess4

godzgirl93 said:


> Has anyone placed more than one flowering tree in a section for this event. Wondering if it helps or wastes space.


I think it's purely decoration and a space taker.  They've never had a quest to place decor items a second time after the first quest placing an item was completed.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Geekprincess4 said:


> Has anyone purchased the limited time burton cart that's on sale to buy right now? I'm curious if it's purely decoration or if it secretly has some character or something. $5 seems ridiculous for just a silly cart decoration.  But they never have info on the items they put on "sale" for actual cash verses saving or buying gems and getting them



I think someone mentioned this before. Anyway, I bought it and it drops 82 chocolates & 41stars every 12 hours.


----------



## Geekprincess4

TerraRanomi said:


> I think someone mentioned this before. Anyway, I bought it and it drops 82 chocolates & 41stars every 12 hours.


Thanks! I didn't catch it earlier in the thread


----------



## frostedlightbulb

godzgirl93 said:


> Has anyone placed more than one flowering tree in a section for this event. Wondering if it helps or wastes space.



I placed another flowering tree in the B&B story line thinking maybe all the characters flocking to the one tree for flower-producing tasks might disperse and grant more flowers somehow..... That did not happen, ha. All the characters still gather at the original tree and the flower-collecting madness continues!


----------



## TerraRanomi

Geekprincess4 said:


> Thanks! I didn't catch it earlier in the thread



Yeah, I get it. There's so many pages in this thread by now. Hard to find what you're looking for sometimes.


----------



## LoLoD77

So, I have all three triplets unlocked, all the Chapter 1 buildings decorated, Belle's flower crown and Philippe's stable decorated. I've hit the max for the bouquet for the dresses and the chicory & daisy for the buildings so until I finish another Chapter 2 building or one of the other flower crowns, I'm kinda stuck trying to get the posy & echinacea to drop because, lets face it, I will likely hit the lollipop max before I get all I need of either of those flowers.

So far, I have enjoyed this event. My only "complaint" is that the two flowers that are necessary for NINE QUESTS are harder than items for even the character quests. But they are side things and I have the new characters that I wanted so, all in all, I'm happy.

Hope everyone else is also finding the silver lining in what I like to call "flower gate". LOL


----------



## PrincessS121212

The drop rates are truly odd.  I too am maxed out with every character except 3rd triplet.  Thursday I got 5!!! perfumes in one day but only 1 echinacea and 6 posies.  I have been maxed out on daisies and chicory for 2 days now and still need them for 2 more decor buildings but I can't collect them because I had to exit the game to play one of my other games.  Need 1! more echinacea as of today, still hasn't dropped after 6 hours.  However, the carrots have been steadily dropping at a rate of 1 per 4 hours ish, mostly from Belle and Sven/Kristof.


----------



## LoLoD77

PrincessS121212 said:


> The drop rates are truly odd.  I too am maxed out with every character except 3rd triplet.  Thursday I got 5!!! perfumes in one day but only 1 echinacea and 6 posies.  I have been maxed out on daisies and chicory for 2 days now and still need them for 2 more decor buildings but I can't collect them because I had to exit the game to play one of my other games.  Need 1! more echinacea as of today, still hasn't dropped after 6 hours.  However, the carrots have been steadily dropping at a rate of 1 per 4 hours ish, mostly from Belle and Sven/Kristof.


Yes, most of my carrots actually came from the cornucopias and Sven/Kristoff. They dropped like crazy. The baskets for Jayne took the longest but they dropped pretty frequently too


----------



## QuesySue

I notice I'm playing less and less, because the flower drop irritates me more and more


----------



## DisneyJunkie °○°

Feeling so behind with all of the flowers required.
What are all of the buildings that have to be decorated? 
- guard tower
- bookshop
- dockside Inn
- philippe's stable


----------



## sunny2722

^^ you also need to decorade:
- the trade ministry
- Arendelle's library


----------



## sunny2722

QuesySue said:


> I notice I'm playing less and less, because the flower drop irritates me more and more


I know I barely played anymore for about 3 days, I needed to take a step back because getting these flowers is so frustrating. Only yesterday I got back to playing more.


----------



## Roarke80

If you get the triplets they help a little bit as they can drop flowers too. I also unlocked the captain of the guard during the event and he helps to drop chicories. Anyone knows if Vladimir drops flowers too?


----------



## sapphirenian

Roarke80 said:


> If you get the triplets they help a little bit as they can drop flowers too. I also unlocked the captain of the guard during the event and he helps to drop chicories. Anyone knows if Vladimir drops flowers too?


Nope. Vladimir doesn't help except for chocolates.


----------



## Roarke80

sapphirenian said:


> Nope. Vladimir doesn't help except for chocolates.


Thanks!


----------



## sapphirenian

Geekprincess4 said:


> For me I still have a super hard time getting both posies and echinacea flowers and I have every single character and am at max level.  Granted that means I have to collect more flowers in general, but it truly seems random because I can have several drop at once and then go for a whole day with all characters possible working on posy moments and still no posies lol


Oh, I feel you with the posies and echinacea. For all my decorated bldgs, I'm always done with the daisies and chicories but not nearly halfway with the remaining two.


----------



## Alex594

Can someone please tell me which items are required for the third triplet?


----------



## TerraRanomi

Alex594 said:


> Can someone please tell me which items are required for the third triplet?



Perfumes, carrots, soup & baskets.


----------



## Irene Sam

Today I'm lucky enough to get 7 Echinacea in one day playing even not full time play...
I still have 2 buildings decorate and 2 outfits to craft.


----------



## Briechen_26

I am feeling the echinacea pain today. Posys are dropping like crazy.  It switched lol


----------



## DisneyJunkie °○°

sunny2722 said:


> ^^ you also need to decorade:
> - the trade ministry
> - Arendelle's library



Thank You!


----------



## SirDarkHat

I got the Dockside Inn decorated at least. Figured I'd finish up that questline since the dresses are being a royal pain.
And ironically enough, I got all the potions first for this Yellow Triplet. 
Now I need 8 more carrots and 1 more basket (thankfully it seems to drop fairly often). Those carrots are a bigger pain than the potions. Belle was shopping all yesterday and only got me 1. 

Good news from this event is, it's giving me plenty of time to build up some gold so I can buy buildings later (and some during, but those characters are also proving difficult to unlock. Can't find those silver platters for the life of me).


----------



## Ladyace101

XShoeLoverCindyX said:


> Is anyone else getting extremely sick of collecting flowers? It's been 6 hours and all I've managed to collect is *ONE* measly posy and a few daisies. My patience are certainly being tested


It makes me really hate the game. Ecinacea and carrots are killing me. It really makes it no fun.


----------



## Vayre

anyone else experiencing crash every time you try to start a moment? I can log in and collect from buildings, but as soon as I want to start a moment with a character I get the black screen and throws me out. I'm on android. Thanks!


----------



## SirDarkHat

Vayre said:


> anyone else experiencing crash every time you try to start a moment? I can log in and collect from buildings, but as soon as I want to start a moment with a character I get the black screen and throws me out. I'm on android. Thanks!



I only had that issue when I had the double character glitch. And usually just closing the app and reopening it worked for me.


----------



## Ladyace101

Vayre said:


> anyone else experiencing crash every time you try to start a moment? I can log in and collect from buildings, but as soon as I want to start a moment with a character I get the black screen and throws me out. I'm on android. Thanks!


I had that problem the other night. Couldn't get back on until the next morning.


----------



## Ladyace101

Chapter 3s prize looks pretty lame, so I figure I'll use that time to get caught up with the character dresses. 

The geese drop daisies so often, I wish they would make sheep that dropped echinacea.


----------



## MrsPottts

Does anyone else's floral building decorations glitch like this when you zoom in close? I have three buildings decorated and this is the only one that does it, so I'm assuming it is a glitch


----------



## Saphira

MrsPottts said:


> Does anyone else's floral building decorations glitch like this when you zoom in close? I have three buildings decorated and this is the only one that does it, so I'm assuming it is a glitch



Mine does that too - I find it funny, it looks like Fall decorations


----------



## XShoeLoverCindyX

Ladyace101 said:


> It makes me really hate the game. Ecinacea and carrots are killing me. It really makes it no fun.



The carrots are awful! I haven't been able to get one yet but some how managed to collect all of the perfume I needed. You couldn't be more right, this is taking the fun out of it


----------



## jkinney128

I've been sitting here all day just collecting and I haven't gotten one echinacea. SO FRUSTRATED...

Not to mention the fact that I'm level 15 so I don't have half of the characters that I could use to get drops


----------



## Vayre

SirDarkHat said:


> I only had that issue when I had the double character glitch. And usually just closing the app and reopening it worked for me.


I tried close/reopen, force stop, clear cache. None worked, but in the end it got resolved after I switched off the phone and switched back on.


----------



## lme30005

Had no problems getting all the carrots and perfumes, it's those baskets I can't get! There's not many ways to get them either


----------



## Roarke80

lme30005 said:


> Had no problems getting all the carrots and perfumes, it's those baskets I can't get! There's not many ways to get them either


If I'm not wrong Belle's cottage and Parsnip Farm drops them and they drop every 30 seconds / 1 min I think, so I just kept the game open and harvesting those buildings periodically. Got a lot of my baskets that way.


----------



## Alex594

Three dresses, the last triplet and three buildings to go, three buildings and two triplets done. Should I have faith? I still believe I will be able to get everything done before the end of the event. I'm close to get one dress done. Of course, if the last chapter brings three more buildings to decorate... it will be a pain in the ***


----------



## Evelyn Long

Does anyone know if there are cheats for the game? I've seen a few pages claiming that there are cheat codes that you can enter directly into the game, but I can't seem to figure out how to do it. Thanks!


----------



## jkinney128

Is anyone else having problems getting soup? I just started on Jaune last night and I've already got all of the perfumes and the baskets, but I've only found 2/29 soups. (And obviously no carrots yet lol)


----------



## sunny2722

^^ I got most of my soups from the fishmonger. Lumiere also regularly drops soups. I think there are some more but I can't remember from the top of my head.


----------



## jkinney128

sunny2722 said:


> ^^ I got most of my soups from the fishmonger. Lumiere also regularly drops soups. I think there are some more but I can't remember from the top of my head.



UGH I don't have Lumiere yet. I'm pretty new so I'm level 15. I may buy the fishmonger next though because I'm frustrated. I feel like the easiest one to get should actually be the easiest one


----------



## sunny2722

jkinney128 said:


> UGH I don't have Lumiere yet. I'm pretty new so I'm level 15. I may buy the fishmonger next though because I'm frustrated. I feel like the easiest one to get should actually be the easiest one


If you have enough chocolate get the fishmonger as it really helps with collecting soup (I think 80% of soups come from there), I think maurice also collected soup, that worked well, too.


----------



## Saphira

This is where I am at: four buildings decorated (Library, Tower, Bookshop, Stables), one crown done (Belle's) and I have bought everything that I can buy with chocolate hearts. Two buildings and two crowns to go (stuck because of posy and echinacea flowers not dropping). All three triplets are unlocked - just waiting to see what Chapter 3 brings!

I am at level 33 (was at max before this event started) and have almost 1,800,000 coins - I have all characters that have been released.

I am hoping that I can get the last buildings and crowns done  I missed decorating the Arendelle Castle by ONE pomander and couldn't get started with Beast's Castle because of those pomanders - I want to do it all this time around!


----------



## jkinney128

sunny2722 said:


> If you have enough chocolate get the fishmonger as it really helps with collecting soup (I think 80% of soups come from there), I think maurice also collected soup, that worked well, too.



Okay thanks! I almost have enough chocolates to get the fishmonger so I'll definitely buy that next! I can't wait until there's another event and I have more characters, that should make it a lot easier!


----------



## sapphirenian

Alex594 said:


> Three dresses, the last triplet and three buildings to go, three buildings and two triplets done. Should I have faith? I still believe I will be able to get everything done before the end of the event. I'm close to get one dress done. Of course, if the last chapter brings three more buildings to decorate... it will be a pain in the ***


That's me, basically. I'm about to finish the last triplet, just need a few more soups. Also need 5 more Echinacea to complete one dress. Here's hoping the last chapter will be an easier one!


----------



## lme30005

Roarke80 said:


> If I'm not wrong Belle's cottage and Parsnip Farm drops them and they drop every 30 seconds / 1 min I think, so I just kept the game open and harvesting those buildings periodically. Got a lot of my baskets that way.


Thanks, I've been harvesting like mad and only 1 basket left to get!


----------



## Lothlórien

XShoeLoverCindyX said:


> The carrots are awful! I haven't been able to get one yet but some how managed to collect all of the perfume I needed. You couldn't be more right, this is taking the fun out of it




If you have Sven and Kristoff, they give carrots almost every single time.


----------



## Saphira

Lothlórien said:


> If you have Sven and Kristoff, they give carrots almost every single time.



I never got a carrot from Sven and Kristoff - all of my carrots came from the Cornucopias.....


----------



## indiglow

Lothlórien said:


> If you have Sven and Kristoff, they give carrots almost every single time.



Same for me as post above. Never got a single carrot from them. Mine came from everyone/where else - Flynn, the brothers, Belle, and the flower shop.


----------



## Lothlórien

indiglow said:


> Same for me as post above. Never got a single carrot from them. Mine came from everyone/where else - Flynn, the brothers, Belle, and the flower shop.



I guess this game is as inconsistent as can be.

To finish the Gold/Yellow Bimbette, I got the perfume bottles all within a few hours and struggled for 2 days for baskets.  For the red and green, it took me 3 - 4 days each.


----------



## sunny2722

I collected the baskets pretty fast, they were dropping left and right from Belle's cottage and the farmer's market. I'm struggling with the carrots, still need 4 of them to unlock the yellow Bimbette, and then I need 10 more for Sven. I managed to collect everything else in one day, even 6 perfumes.


----------



## jkinney128

Lothlórien said:


> I guess this game is as inconsistent as can be.
> 
> To finish the Gold/Yellow Bimbette, I got the perfume bottles all within a few hours and struggled for 2 days for baskets.  For the red and green, it took me 3 - 4 days each.



It's weird, like I got all of my baskets and perfumes within 12 hours of starting to unlock Jaune, and now I'm majorly struggling with the carrots and soup.


----------



## amp346

So I have been playing this game since December, and I haven't updated the app so I didn't realize there was a new event until this morning... so I'm 10 days late, I guess I'm screwed  I'm not worried about getting everything done I just want to at least unlock the triplets. Does anyone have more info about the gift boxes?? You can purchase one for like 20 diamonds. Are they a one time purchase? I just want to be able to get more chocolates but I don't want to waste 20 diamonds if it's only a 1 time purchase. Some of them say that they produce chocolates every 3 hours


----------



## Lothlórien

amp346 said:


> So I have been playing this game since December, and I haven't updated the app so I didn't realize there was a new event until this morning... so I'm 10 days late, I guess I'm screwed  I'm not worried about getting everything done I just want to at least unlock the triplets. Does anyone have more info about the gift boxes?? You can purchase one for like 20 diamonds. Are they a one time purchase? I just want to be able to get more chocolates but I don't want to waste 20 diamonds if it's only a 1 time purchase. Some of them say that they produce chocolates every 3 hours




It is not worth the purchase.  It is a waste of diamonds.  It is a one-time purchase and the reward is not worth it.


----------



## sunny2722

amp346 said:


> So I have been playing this game since December, and I haven't updated the app so I didn't realize there was a new event until this morning... so I'm 10 days late, I guess I'm screwed  I'm not worried about getting everything done I just want to at least unlock the triplets. Does anyone have more info about the gift boxes?? You can purchase one for like 20 diamonds. Are they a one time purchase? I just want to be able to get more chocolates but I don't want to waste 20 diamonds if it's only a 1 time purchase. Some of them say that they produce chocolates every 3 hours


If your priority is unlocking the triplets you best way to go about this is this way:
1) the first triplet is the red one. you receive the curio shop and have to unlock the red bimbette (it is also the first chapter of the event)
2) while unlocking the red bimbette best collect chocolates for 2 carts (about 5k-6k chocolates)
3) you earn chocolates by flowers that appear every 30 minutes (5x 13 chocolates) and by different characters and buildings 
4) once the red bimbette is unlocked you proceed with her tasks (there are 2 chapters but don't worry the tasks are short)
5) once you finish chapter one of the event you receive the fashion boutique (together with the green bimbette) as a reward
6) once again you unlock the second bimbette
7) while unlocking her you best collect chocolate for the butcher shop because it is needed for one of the task of chapter 2
8) after finishing chapter 2 you receive the yellow bimbette that you have to unlock (chapter 3 unlocks in 2 days)
9) decorating the buildings and collecting items for the new dresses are side quest and you don't need them in order to finish a chapter
I hope it helps  good luck!


----------



## sapphirenian

sunny2722 said:


> If your priority is unlocking the triplets you best way to go about this is this way:
> 1) the first triplet is the red one. you receive the curio shop and have to unlock the red bimbette (it is also the first chapter of the event)
> 2) while unlocking the red bimbette best collect chocolates for 2 carts (about 5k-6k chocolates)
> 3) you earn chocolates by flowers that appear every 30 minutes (5x 13 chocolates) and by different characters and buildings
> 4) once the red bimbette is unlocked you proceed with her tasks (there are 2 chapters but don't worry the tasks are short)
> 5) once you finish chapter one of the event you receive the fashion boutique (together with the green bimbette) as a reward
> 6) once again you unlock the second bimbette
> 7) while unlocking her you best collect chocolate for the butcher shop because it is needed for one of the task of chapter 2
> 8) after finishing chapter 2 you receive the yellow bimbette that you have to unlock (chapter 3 unlocks in 2 days)
> 9) decorating the buildings and collecting items for the new dresses are side quest and you don't need them in order to finish a chapter
> I hope it helps  good luck!


Would just like to add that the Curio Shop for the 1st Chapter needs to be bought so you have to save chocolates for it first. 
Best of luck!


----------



## JadeDemlong

Been playing all weekend....need to get the yellow one unlocked, its those carrots!!!!!!

Also just sitting on my hands waiting for Posys......


----------



## LoLoD77

jkinney128 said:


> Okay thanks! I almost have enough chocolates to get the fishmonger so I'll definitely buy that next! I can't wait until there's another event and I have more characters, that should make it a lot easier!


I mostly got my soups from buildings that drop them. I didn't have to send a lot of characters to task for them but when I did they were primarily Tangled characters.


----------



## LoLoD77

Roarke80 said:


> If I'm not wrong Belle's cottage and Parsnip Farm drops them and they drop every 30 seconds / 1 min I think, so I just kept the game open and harvesting those buildings periodically. Got a lot of my baskets that way.


Also if you had the cornucopias from last year's harvest event, they dropped both baskets and carrots.


----------



## klbrow11

And my toddler just accidently used all my diamonds to unlock the last triplet. Sigh, I only had 2 more carrots to get too lol


----------



## jkinney128

So I just leveled up to level 16 and I have enough money to buy one building at the moment. I can buy either the Hunting Lodge, the Palace Stables, Kristoff's Ice Sled, or the Bookshop. Which should I do first?


----------



## HufflepuffMommy

Last weekend my SD card in my phone crapped out and deleted a bunch of apps, including this game, so now I have to start all over. Currently level 9 and trying to unlock the first triplet. I just need ONE pink perfume and it's taking FOREVER. Ugh! Was this item hard to get for anyone else?


----------



## AppleWhite

Sven/Kristoff gave me my last 3 carrots when they've never given me carrots before, go figure! So I have the yellow triplet unlocked, all 6 buildings decorated and two dresses finished. I just need 5 echancea to finish Anna's dress. I average about 1 echancea a day  Wonder what chapter 3 has in store for us. Not real interested in the flower vase reward, but I like doing quests.

I FINALLY got all the bowties for Gaston. 3 from Rapunzel and 3 from Lefou. Hook Hand never did drop any. I just unlocked the Wardrobe so I just have two characters left to unlock in the game - Lumiere and the Beast. I really hope they continue the other stories soon.


----------



## AppleWhite

Sven/Kristoff gave me my last 3 carrots when they've never given me carrots before, go figure! So I have the yellow triplet unlocked, all 6 buildings decorated and two dresses finished. I just need 5 echancea to finish Anna's dress. I average about 1 echancea a day  Wonder what chapter 3 has in store for us. Not real interested in the flower vase reward, but I like doing quests.

I FINALLY got all the bowties for Gaston. 3 from Rapunzel and 3 from Lefou. Hook Hand never did drop any. I just unlocked the Wardrobe so I just have two characters left to unlock in the game - Lumiere and the Beast. I really hope they continue the other stories soon.


----------



## MrsPottts

Out of curiosity, has anyone here got diamonds from the Red Wrapped Mystery Box? The odds must be very low for them, I've bought so many boxes and haven't got them once  (the gift bag is good for diamonds though!)


----------



## sunny2722

MrsPottts said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone here got diamonds from the Red Wrapped Mystery Box? The odds must be very low for them, I've bought so many boxes and haven't got them once  (the gift bag is good for diamonds though!)


I haven't got any diamonds from the Red Wrapped Box yet. For me it viaries between chocolate and stars, with the odds more towards the stars.


----------



## sapphirenian

MrsPottts said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone here got diamonds from the Red Wrapped Mystery Box? The odds must be very low for them, I've bought so many boxes and haven't got them once  (the gift bag is good for diamonds though!)


I was given 2 diamonds once. But now it's just stars or chocolates.


----------



## sapphirenian

jkinney128 said:


> So I just leveled up to level 16 and I have enough money to buy one building at the moment. I can buy either the Hunting Lodge, the Palace Stables, Kristoff's Ice Sled, or the Bookshop. Which should I do first?


Probably Bookshop? Cause that's part of the side quests in the Spring Event. That is if you want to decorate the building. If not, whatever suits you that will progress one of your storyline.


----------



## Vayre

So I really believe that the 1/5 minutes tasks for getting posies are bugged. None drops in hours. In the same time, with the 30 minutes + ones, it drops from time to time. But the relation between drop rate and the frequency of drops is really off, even with the long tasks. Super frustrating.


----------



## Irene Sam

MrsPottts said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone here got diamonds from the Red Wrapped Mystery Box? The odds must be very low for them, I've bought so many boxes and haven't got them once  (the gift bag is good for diamonds though!)


I get only one time with diamond after soooooo many purchase of the box


----------



## Lola Prix

Does anyone know if Rapunzel or Anna have additional tasks to get flowers if you make their crowns? I think someone said Belle gets a new daisy task, but obviously posies and echinacea are what would be most helpful right now....


----------



## Ladyace101

Lola Prix said:


> Does anyone know if Rapunzel or Anna have additional tasks to get flowers if you make their crowns? I think someone said Belle gets a new daisy task, but obviously posies and echinacea are what would be most helpful right now....


I have Rapunzel's flower ensemble unlocked,  but she doesn't have tasks for anything but chocolate.


----------



## Ladyace101

The eternal grind for flowers is so tiring, I'm actually growing sick of looking at this game. I think this backfired for the developers.


----------



## amp346

sunny2722 said:


> If your priority is unlocking the triplets you best way to go about this is this way:
> 1) the first triplet is the red one. you receive the curio shop and have to unlock the red bimbette (it is also the first chapter of the event)
> 2) while unlocking the red bimbette best collect chocolates for 2 carts (about 5k-6k chocolates)
> 3) you earn chocolates by flowers that appear every 30 minutes (5x 13 chocolates) and by different characters and buildings
> 4) once the red bimbette is unlocked you proceed with her tasks (there are 2 chapters but don't worry the tasks are short)
> 5) once you finish chapter one of the event you receive the fashion boutique (together with the green bimbette) as a reward
> 6) once again you unlock the second bimbette
> 7) while unlocking her you best collect chocolate for the butcher shop because it is needed for one of the task of chapter 2
> 8) after finishing chapter 2 you receive the yellow bimbette that you have to unlock (chapter 3 unlocks in 2 days)
> 9) decorating the buildings and collecting items for the new dresses are side quest and you don't need them in order to finish a chapter
> I hope it helps  good luck!


Wow thanks so much for the detailed response! I will definitely try this! I'm on level 26 so I have a decent amount of characters that can work to unlock the triplets. I didn't realize about the side stories, so it prompted me to start decorating the book shop yesterday but the amount of flowers is insane. I'd rather get the triplets and maybe some of the limited edition buildings


----------



## amp346

MrsPottts said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone here got diamonds from the Red Wrapped Mystery Box? The odds must be very low for them, I've bought so many boxes and haven't got them once  (the gift bag is good for diamonds though!)


I did! I only got 2 diamonds though


----------



## SirDarkHat

Down to needing only 4 carrots for the triplet in yellow, but those things do not like dropping. I have Flynn critiquing food all day and Phillipe napping all day, I'm lucky if I can manage to get 1 carrot. Belle shops for produce in between doing those daily quests that keep popping up ( the daily challenges sure love assigning her to do stuff). 

Still nowhere close in the Frozen storyline (unlocked that one last) to get Sven and Kristoff to try and help. Ugh.


----------



## DisneyJunkie °○°

Posies and Enchinacea are super hard to come by. So far I've unlocked the 3 triplets, bought all the chocolate buildings, and have the dresses for Belle and Anna completed. I've also been able to decorate the bookstore, philippe's stable, 
guard tower, dockside inn, and Arendelle library. Currently on level 18, so I'm not sure I'll make it in time to unlock/decorate the next building (trade ministry?) or finish Rapunzel's dress.


----------



## Alex594

DisneyJunkie °○° said:


> Posies and Enchinacea are super hard to come by. So far I've unlocked the 3 triplets, bought all the chocolate buildings, and have the dresses for Belle and Anna completed. I've also been able to decorate the bookstore, philippe's stable,
> guard tower, dockside inn, and Arendelle library. Currently on level 18, so I'm not sure I'll make it in time to unlock/decorate the next building (trade ministry?) or finish Rapunzel's dress.



Really? I'm on level 30 and have yet the last triplet, three buildings and the three dresses to finish  and I'm still hopeful! So I'm sure you'll be able to finish it


----------



## DisneyJunkie °○°

Alex594 said:


> Really? I'm on level 30 and have yet the last triplet, three buildings and the three dresses to finish  and I'm still hopeful! So I'm sure you'll be able to finish it



Level 30 sounds so far away! 
I think it's harder for higher levels. When the event started I was a level 12(?) So I'm sure that as a higher level player it'd be tougher. I'm sure you'll get the items in no time. Seems like sometimes things drop semi easy then other times the game is super stingy.


----------



## Alex594

DisneyJunkie °○° said:


> Level 30 sounds so far away!
> I think it's harder for higher levels. When the event started I was a level 12(?) So I'm sure that as a higher level player it'd be tougher. I'm sure you'll get the items in no time. Seems like sometimes things drop semi easy then other times the game is super stingy.



Yeah, I guess you're right! My first events were really easy and I'm starting to realise that is not very common in this game Maybe lower levels require less items, and definitely you don't have the missions available for some characters. 

Anyway, a piece of advice: level 30 is not that far  Once you get a certain number of characters and buildings, every morning you'll get thousands of points and money, and it will be easier to level up and buy stuff. I remember the first levels were annoying because there was never enough money!


----------



## Irene Sam

Finally decorated 6 buildings and 1 outfit. 
2 outfits to go... hopefully chapter 3 no more building decoration


----------



## PrincessS121212

Saphira said:


> This is where I am at: four buildings decorated (Library, Tower, Bookshop, Stables), one crown done (Belle's) and I have bought everything that I can buy with chocolate hearts. Two buildings and two crowns to go (stuck because of posy and echinacea flowers not dropping). All three triplets are unlocked - just waiting to see what Chapter 3 brings!
> 
> I am at level 33 (was at max before this event started) and have almost 1,800,000 coins - I have all characters that have been released.
> 
> I am hoping that I can get the last buildings and crowns done  I missed decorating the Arendelle Castle by ONE pomander and couldn't get started with Beast's Castle because of those pomanders - I want to do it all this time around!



I'm at the exact same point as you except with only a 3rd the coins.  I pushed really hard the first week anticipating needing lots of chocolates to purchase extra items, and ended up with all the buildings the first week, so now I've got 40K of chocolates and practically nothing to spend them on, and none of these buildings or costumes drop the stupid posies and echincea I need for the other four items!  The only positive is that I can spend them on the two gift boxes/bags and slowly collect some diamonds.

Side note: Anyone else irritated that Belle's costume is decorated with roses and we NEVER COLLECT ROSES!?


----------



## PrincessS121212

Waiting hours for the last item you need and not getting it:


----------



## HufflepuffMommy

I understand that the rare-drop items are, well, RARE but come on! lol I've needed one perfume (out of ONE, since I'm only lvl 9) for the past 4 days and I still haven't gotten it yet! Driving me batty! I'm still working on Chapter 1 and only have 30pts... ugh!

In an unrelated topic.. has anyone ever tried those cheats where you get X-mount of coins/gems? Do they actually work? Or is that ban-worthy?


----------



## Tygari

took me days to read through 40 pages of posts.
we need to move to a forum.
a thread sucks.


----------



## godzgirl93

DisneyJunkie °○° said:


> Posies and Enchinacea are super hard to come by. So far I've unlocked the 3 triplets, bought all the chocolate buildings, and have the dresses for Belle and Anna completed. I've also been able to decorate the bookstore, philippe's stable,
> guard tower, dockside inn, and Arendelle library. Currently on level 18, so I'm not sure I'll make it in time to unlock/decorate the next building (trade ministry?) or finish Rapunzel's dress.


There's still 15 days and ch 3 unlocks today. I'm hoping the flowers won't be held so tightly in ch 3 since I'm sure all of us have bought the chocolate buildings and have chocolate to spare.


----------



## Lothlórien

I really hope that today's chapter adds some new things.  I have almost 60K in chocolates and nothing to spend them on. 
I can buy the gift boxes, but that ends up a waste, too.  I have all of the buildings and I am maxed at level 33.....  the gift boxes always give me stars/exp, so yeah.....no good.  

And, if they handle this poorly like they did the Christmas event, they will not convert the chocolate to coins and it will all be for nothing.       I had over 60K pine cones at the end of that event.


----------



## AppleWhite

I've never gotten diamonds from the red box. Usually just stars 
Yesterday was a lucky day for echancea for me and was able to make Anna's dress! So I've finished all the quests and just waiting for chapter 3 to start  I have enough hearts to buy the last building but I'm saving them in case I have to buy something in the last chapter lol.


----------



## Lola Prix

So my new chapter no longer says its locked... but nothing came up... no new quests? Anyone else in this boat? Anyone get new chapter quests?


----------



## klbrow11

Lola Prix said:


> So my new chapter no longer says its locked... but nothing came up... no new quests? Anyone else in this boat? Anyone get new chapter quests?



Mine did that so I force closed the app and reloaded. I have new quest now.


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

So frustrated! Part of Chapter 3 has Shorty collecting flowers. I'm not even done welcoming him. Could this be a glitch. Plus it wants me to buy geese! If I don't buy the geese will I still be able to collect the vase at the end?


----------



## TerraRanomi

Wishuponastar1975 said:


> So frustrated! Part of Chapter 3 has Shorty collecting flowers. I'm not even done welcoming him. Could this be a glitch. Plus it wants me to buy geese! If I don't buy the geese will I still be able to collect the vase at the end?



It's not a glitch, sometimes events involve characters some may not have unlocked yet. Pretty sure his quest involves decorating the boathouse so that's the only thing you'll miss out on.

And you don't need to buy the geese, it's just an optional side quest like the one with the diamonds. It will expire after the event ends.


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

TerraRanomi said:


> It's not a glitch, sometimes events involve characters some may not have unlocked yet. Pretty sure his quest involves decorating the boathouse so that's the only thing you'll miss out on.
> 
> And you don't need to buy the geese, it's just an optional side quest like the one with the diamonds. It will expire after the event ends.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Lothlórien

Nothing new to spend chocolates on.  What a waste!!  Pinecones were so hard to get and there were too many things we had to buy and for this one they were more generous with the chocolates and there are only a few buildings and some trees.   

No more collecting chocolates for me.  I am back to coins now.


----------



## SirDarkHat

Still need two more carrots to unlock the yellow triplet. Ugh. I'm having Belle shop for produce all day now, along with Phillipe and Flynn doing their tasks for carrots. Why is this stupid vegetable so hard at dropping. It'd be nice if Mother Gothel had a chance to find one while she's gathering parsnips or something.

Shorty's new questline popped up, and I almost have enough Echinaceas to decorate another building, so we'll see what happens with that one.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Lothlórien said:


> Nothing new to spend chocolates on.  What a waste!!  Pinecones were so hard to get and there were too many things we had to buy and for this one they were more generous with the chocolates and there are only a few buildings and some trees.
> 
> No more collecting chocolates for me.  I am back to coins now.



Same here. Have all the buildings, even the extra 3 harvest buildings days ago. I've almost bought all deco & I'm constantly buying gift bags and mystery boxes but the chocolates keep piling up. Wish I had this problem last event.


----------



## Saphira

So, I was able to decorate the 6th building (the Trade Ministry) just before Ch 3 started - working on flowers for my second crown now (I did Belle's already, still need Anna and Rapunzel's). Then I will start on collecting for any buildings that pop-up for Ch 3.

Anybody else's quest with Shorty all of a sudden look like it's only one task? Is it a glitch? I thought there was more to his quest than collecting flowers and then making a bouquet?


----------



## AppleWhite

Saphira said:


> So, I was able to decorate the 6th building (the Trade Ministry) just before Ch 3 started - working on flowers for my second crown now (I did Belle's already, still need Anna and Rapunzel's). Then I will start on collecting for any buildings that pop-up for Ch 3.
> 
> Anybody else's quest with Shorty all of a sudden look like it's only one task? Is it a glitch? I thought there was more to his quest than collecting flowers and then making a bouquet?



Mine is like that for Shorty too. Maybe once that task is over we'll move on to the next. I still have an hour before he's done.


----------



## figment_jii

I didn't get a quest for Shorty, but I haven't finished the Frozen or Tangled tasks from Chapter 2.  I did get a new task for La Fou, which is Joke Around (with Gaston, 3 hours).  I had finished decorating both buildings and creating Belle's flower crown, so that's the only story line that was up to date.  I also go a new task for the yellow triplet (Help La Jeune Fille Jaune Shop for Fragrances).

_Flaw of Attraction_
1/5: Joke Around [requires Gaston] (3 hours)
2/5: Pick Flowers (30 minutes)
3/5: Place the Milk Barn & Help LeFou Shop for Knick Knacks (1 hour)
4/5: Write Notes (5 hours)
5/5: Help LeFou and La Jeune Fille Rouge Pump Water (10 hours), Help Gaston and La Geune Fille Verte Do a Bench Press (3 hours)


----------



## sunny2722

figment_jii said:


> I didn't get a quest for Shorty, but I haven't finished the Frozen or Tangled tasks from Chapter 2.  I did get a new task for La Fou, which is Joke Around (with Gaston, 3 hours).  I had finished decorating both buildings and creating Belle's flower crown, so that's the only story line that was up to date.  I also go a new task for the yellow triplet (Help La Jeune Fille Jaune Shop for Fragrances).


^^ Same for me. I got a new task for the triplets and one for Le Fou. It might be because I don't have shorty and I'm still decorating the trade ministry (That's the last thing I need to decorate, have all 3 outfits and 5 buildings). I also got the quest to buy the geese but it already says in the description above that you would receive 250 chocolates. As I don't need any chocolate (I already bought all building, even all 3 from the harvest event) that's another reason to not spend my diamonds on them.


----------



## HufflepuffMommy

Reading everything you all have been doing and all the tasks.. I know for a fact that I wont be finishing this event... I'm still trying to unlock the first triplet but that one freaking purfume wont drop!


----------



## ToyotaGirl

Lola Prix said:


> Does anyone know if Rapunzel or Anna have additional tasks to get flowers if you make their crowns? I think someone said Belle gets a new daisy task, but obviously posies and echinacea are what would be most helpful right now....


 Anna gets a 12 hour task that drops a lollipop.


----------



## MrsPottts

Lothlórien said:


> I really hope that today's chapter adds some new things.  I have almost 60K in chocolates and nothing to spend them on.
> I can buy the gift boxes, but that ends up a waste, too.  I have all of the buildings and I am maxed at level 33.....  the gift boxes always give me stars/exp, so yeah.....no good.
> 
> And, if they handle this poorly like they did the Christmas event, they will not convert the chocolate to coins and it will all be for nothing.       I had over 60K pine cones at the end of that event.



The Red Gift Bag gives coins, stars and a diamond every 4h! With 15 days to go, buying a few of those a day would at least make a dent in converting your chocolates to coins and give your diamond stash a boost!


----------



## figment_jii

I'm also beginning to wonder whether it's worth it to keep sending characters on tasks that just earn chocolates.  I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop (so to speak), and be told we have to buy four trees or something like that!


----------



## Zippyrainbow

I'm on level 33 and decorated all the buildings but not made any of the crowns yet. I'm determined to do all the quests but Like so many of  you have said, the flowers drop randomly and its very frustrating.


----------



## Saphira

So far I am on quest 4/5 on "Gift of Friendship" and "Flaw of Attraction" and no building decorating yet! I hope it stays that way


----------



## sapphirenian

Saphira said:


> So far I am on quest 4/5 on "Gift of Friendship" and "Flaw of Attraction" and no building decorating yet! I hope it stays that way


Whose quests are those? Also, have you gotten Shorty's quest for Ch3 just like what the others were saying?


----------



## Saphira

Shorty's quest story is "Gift of Friendship"..... "Flaw of Attraction" is LeFou......

Flaw of Attraction
1/5 — LeFou + Gaston: Joke Around 
2/5 — LeFou: Pick Flowers
3/5 — Shop for Knick Knacks + place the Milk Barn
4/5 — Help Shorty Wrap Gifts
5/5 — ??????
_
Gift of Friendship
1/5 — Collect Flowers
2/5 — Make Bouquets _
3/5 — _Shop for Knick Knacks _+ place the Kingdom Curio Shop
4/5 — Helo LeFou Write a Note
5/5 — ????


----------



## TerraRanomi

Saphira said:


> Shorty's quest story is "Gift of Friendship"..... "Flaw of Attraction" is LeFou......
> 
> Flaw of Attraction
> 1/5 — LeFou + Gaston: Joke Around
> 2/5 — LeFou: Pick Flowers
> 3/5 — Shop for Knick Knacks + place the Milk Barn
> 4/5 — Help Shorty Wrap Gifts
> 5/5 — ??????
> _
> Gift of Friendship
> 1/5 — Collect Flowers
> 2/5 — Make Bouquets _
> 3/5 — _Shop for Knick Knacks _+ place the Kingdom Curio Shop
> 4/5 — Helo LeFou Write a Note
> 5/5 — ????



The decorating part is step 5 for all 3 stories. Boathouse (tangled), flower shop (frozen) & tannery (beauty & the beast).

Think I'm allergic to flowers now. Might need a little break after this event.


----------



## Irene Sam

TerraRanomi said:


> The decorating part is step 5 for all 3 stories. Boathouse (tangled), flower shop (frozen) & tannery (beauty & the beast).
> 
> Think I'm allergic to flowers now. Might need a little break after this event.


Really?! Oh no!! Decorating building again!! I still got 2 outfits not yet done!


----------



## Saphira

TerraRanomi said:


> The decorating part is step 5 for all 3 stories. Boathouse (tangled), flower shop (frozen) & tannery (beauty & the beast).
> 
> Think I'm allergic to flowers now. Might need a little break after this event.



No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lothlórien

TerraRanomi said:


> The decorating part is step 5 for all 3 stories. Boathouse (tangled), flower shop (frozen) & tannery (beauty & the beast).
> 
> Think I'm allergic to flowers now. Might need a little break after this event.




I cannot imagine it is really worth it.  I mean seriously, what is the rewards?   A vase of flowers?   Hahahha


----------



## Saphira

Ummm.... my 5/5 of "Gift of Friendship" is Deliver Sweets (4hr)...... not a decoration


----------



## TerraRanomi

Saphira said:


> Ummm.... my 5/5 of "Gift of Friendship" is Deliver Sweets (4hr)...... not a decoration



Really? Someone told me we were decorating again. Maybe a new quest pops up? I actually hope she's wrong and we won't have to decorate anymore.


----------



## Irene Sam

Ok. My last task for Shorty is deliver sweets 4h task


----------



## AppleWhite

I just finished Shorty's last quest and I did not get a new quest to decorate a building. Thank goodness! Perhaps my flower collecting days are over


----------



## sunny2722

I'm still decorating the trading post and that is task 4 out of 5. It's been that way from the first building because after one decoration is fished, there's always one last task for the character. So, if there was no decoration task for the 4th task out of 5, then there are no decorations in my opinion.  you also have to place the barn for lefou's quest. maybe they thought that's more than enough without adding decorations to it.


----------



## sapphirenian

Maybe they should have switched the required number for Echinacea with Chicory and vice versa. The term 'rare' for Chicory doesn't really match up.


----------



## Unique05

Can anyone tell me the quests for the 3rd triplet once unlocked. Please and thank you


----------



## sunny2722

Unique05 said:


> Can anyone tell me the quests for the 3rd triplet once unlocked. Please and thank you


there are 2 books for the third chapter:
chapter 1: 3 tasks
1) unlock yellow bimbette
2) I think 5 hrs task for yellow bimbette (someone correct me if I'm wrong)
3) yellow bimbette collects flowers for 10 minutes 
chapter 2: 4 tasks
1) place fishmonger and yellow bimbette shops for ingredients for 3 hrs
that's as far as I got


----------



## Alex594

I haven't got those Shorty missions! I have three dresses and two buildings to decorate (Frozen and Tangled last buildings), are those necessary?


----------



## Saphira

Shorty's mission will pop-up once you complete the Tangled building...... It was the same for me, Carol's mission didn't pop-up until I finished the quest with the Duke and the Trade Ministry. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Alex594

Saphira said:


> Shorty's mission will pop-up once you complete the Tangled building...... It was the same for me, Carol's mission didn't pop-up until I finished the quest with the Duke and the Trade Ministry.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Yes, thank you so much! I hope I manage to complete the event on time, at least I have all the triplets...


----------



## amp346

So I'm reading everyone who has started on chapter 3 and it looks like it will require you to have shorty and decorate the boathouse. I haven't unlocked shorty yet, I literally just got to level 24. Before this event started I was midway through unlocking shorty and Sven and stopped trying to unlock them when the event started. I didn't even know about the event until Sunday because the app required me to update it in order to get the event. Thank god I check my app updates occasionally or I would've missed out all together! I'm doing well for only having been doing the event for 3 days - so far I've completed chapter 1 and I'm just about to complete chapter 2. I've decorated the bookshop and the watch tower and I've also made belle's flower outfit. I'm working on making rapunzel's flower outfit and decorating phillipe's barn now. I saw some post so about needing carrots to unlock something? What are the carrots needed for? Thankfully I was midway to unlocking sven when the event started so I have 10 or 11 carrots stocked up. I don't really care about decorating the boathouse so I'm not even going to bother trying to unlock shorty. It's already too hard trying to collect the flowers for everything... I'm not going to be able to send the characters on tasks for flowers AND to unlock him. If the chapter 3 prize is just a vase of flowers then I don't really care. Has anyone completed chapter 3 and is that the only prize? And could someone tell me what the carrots are needed for? Thanks! I've been playing nonstop for 3 days! at least I'll be able to get all 3 characters this time unlike the winter event


----------



## Alex594

amp346 said:


> And could someone tell me what the carrots are needed for? Thanks!



You need carrots for the last triplet!


----------



## sunny2722

^^ you need the carrots to unlock the third bimbette


----------



## Tygari

i am so behind everyone.
i lost a week cause i volunteered for a charity event.
it was 5 days of setup, event, and tear down.
then two days of sleep to recover.
i have i am near finished with the second bimbette quest line.
decorated 2 buildings.
bought each tree, two carts, and the fish and butcher buildings.


----------



## Tygari

Everyone please remember to keep complaining to customer support about there not being a cloud save.
We desperately need this.
It will only be added if we keep pressuring them to do so.


----------



## Coastercrazed

I can already tell that I won't be able to drop enough flowers to unlock everything during this event.  If having to choose between decorating the buildings or making outfits, which should I focus on?  Thank you for your help and advice!


----------



## TerraRanomi

AppleWhite said:


> I just finished Shorty's last quest and I did not get a new quest to decorate a building. Thank goodness! Perhaps my flower collecting days are over



Thanks for letting us know. Guess it's safe to say we won't have to decorate anymore.


----------



## HufflepuffMommy

I bit the bullet and bought gems so I could obtain that one stupid perfume so I could finally unlock the FIRST triplet. Ugh


----------



## Briechen_26

Coastercrazed said:


> I can already tell that I won't be able to drop enough flowers to unlock everything during this event.  If having to choose between decorating the buildings or making outfits, which should I focus on?  Thank you for your help and advice!


 I would recommend doing the dresses. They open up new tasks.  The building decorations give you chocolates, but I'm not sure how that will change once the event is over.


----------



## Tygari

Briechen_26 said:


> I would recommend doing the dresses. They open up new tasks.  The building decorations give you chocolates, but I'm not sure how that will change once the event is over.



The decorated buildings will switch to giving coins.
You can then choose between the original timer and the decorated timer for coins and exp from that building.


----------



## figment_jii

AppleWhite said:


> I just finished Shorty's last quest and I did not get a new quest to decorate a building. Thank goodness! Perhaps my flower collecting days are over


Ditto for LaFou (Beauty and the Beast story line).  I finished his last task in the _Flaw of Attraction _quest and nothing else popped up.  So now it's off to finish decorating the Trade Ministry and the Dockside Inn.


----------



## Lola Prix

Coastercrazed said:


> I can already tell that I won't be able to drop enough flowers to unlock everything during this event.  If having to choose between decorating the buildings or making outfits, which should I focus on?  Thank you for your help and advice!



I personally would focus on the buildings. Sometimes they have better coin drops than the undecorated versions. The new outfits never seem to do anything helpful after the events, but they to me are a nuissance when youre trying to find the right outfit for future tasks. Its really just personal preference, though. Getting the triplets is the most important thing.


----------



## jkinney128

So I've finished decorating the dockside inn, the guard tower, the library and the trade ministry and have unlocked all three of the triplets, but I haven't unlocked any dresses yet and I just bought the Palace Stables (instead of the boathouse because I didn't know about the additional quests) and I have 4,000 coins. Is there a fast way to collect money so I can build the Boathouse other than just buying it with real money?


----------



## Kayla Lynn

Two more buildings to decorate, one Echinacea between the two of them, and I can't get any to drop. Maybe I'm just not meant to finish this part of the event. Guess I'll just keep trying tomorrow. I wonder if there's any prize for completing all side quests.


----------



## amp346

Alex594 said:


> You need carrots for the last triplet!


Thank you!!! I already have 10 carrots stocked up because I was half way through unlocking sven when the event started and then shifted all of my focus to completing the event. Thank god becaude those carrots are literally IMPOSSIBLE to get. The only person who drops carrots for me is flynn. No matter how many times I have belle or Anna trying, they just don't seem to produce any carrots


----------



## Irene Sam

Completed all quest in Chapter 3...no building decoration...
So i've just left one more outfit for Rapunzel , then I will complete this event ...


----------



## QuesySue

Irene Sam said:


> Completed all quest in Chapter 3...no building decoration...
> So i've just left one more outfit for Rapunzel , then I will complete this event ...



Thnx for the update. I could create a dress, but was waiting if we needed flowers anywhere in the story. I'm waiting till the triplets are done with their swoon. And then 3 dresses to create before I'm done


----------



## Vayre

After a good day yesterday when I got last 2 carrots to unlock last triplet, now I struggle with the lollipops. Just won't drop, long or short task. I haven't done any event before as I'm a new player, but I really hope that not all events have such imbalanced drop rates as this one...


----------



## Alex594

Vayre said:


> After a good day yesterday when I got last 2 carrots to unlock last triplet, now I struggle with the lollipops. Just won't drop, long or short task. I haven't done any event before as I'm a new player, but I really hope that not all events have such imbalanced drop rates as this one...



Unfortunately, from the few events we've had so far, you won't be lucky. Consider yourself lucky you have the three triplets, because in the past most of us weren't even able to get all the new characters. Whoever makes these events likes to make them really difficult. Expensive buildings and decorations, lots of items to collect and very low drop rates. Instead of making me play harder, it is pulling me away from the game, and I'm not the only one. I'm pretty sure you need to play it nonstop or spend diamonds/money in order to complete the event a few days before it finishes.


----------



## Alex594

amp346 said:


> Thank you!!! I already have 10 carrots stocked up because I was half way through unlocking sven when the event started and then shifted all of my focus to completing the event. Thank god becaude those carrots are literally IMPOSSIBLE to get. The only person who drops carrots for me is flynn. No matter how many times I have belle or Anna trying, they just don't seem to produce any carrots



I get lots of carrots from the Flower Shop (Frozen)!


----------



## godzgirl93

I just thought of something. The building decorations take less flowers than the crowns so unless you're able to keep the game open past the amount needed for the buildings, the game will think you have enough and quit giving you task to collect that item. I want to create the crowns before finishing the buildings but I'm limited on when I can play.


----------



## AppleWhite

I finished all the tasks so I'm done with the event! Yay no more flowers! This was fun but frustrating lol. I feel like I can relax on playing it so much now. My life was pretty much dedicated to this event  I didn't buy the geese or diamonds though so I won't be finishing those quests. The geese are useless for me now and I don't need any more hearts since I bought all the buildings. I have lots left to buy mystery boxes and bags. Good luck to everyone else trying to finish!


----------



## Alex594

AppleWhite said:


> I finished all the tasks so I'm done with the event! Yay no more flowers! This was fun but frustrating lol. I feel like I can relax on playing it so much now. My life was pretty much dedicated to this event  I didn't buy the geese or diamonds though so I won't be finishing those quests. The geese are useless for me now and I don't need any more hearts since I bought all the buildings. I have lots left to buy mystery boxes and bags. Good luck to everyone else trying to finish!



How?  Seriously, did you spend any money? Or did you really play it nonstop? I still have three dresses and two buildings...


----------



## TerraRanomi

AppleWhite said:


> I finished all the tasks so I'm done with the event! Yay no more flowers! This was fun but frustrating lol. I feel like I can relax on playing it so much now. My life was pretty much dedicated to this event  I didn't buy the geese or diamonds though so I won't be finishing those quests. The geese are useless for me now and I don't need any more hearts since I bought all the buildings. I have lots left to buy mystery boxes and bags. Good luck to everyone else trying to finish!



Me too! No more flowers for me. Spending the chocolates on the rest of the deco (love the trees!) & gift bags and boxes as well.


----------



## Roarke80

Vayre said:


> After a good day yesterday when I got last 2 carrots to unlock last triplet, now I struggle with the lollipops. Just won't drop, long or short task. I haven't done any event before as I'm a new player, but I really hope that not all events have such imbalanced drop rates as this one...


Not sure if this will help but I just realised the sweet shop and confectionery drops lollipops I think. you can buy these buildings with chocolates.


----------



## jkinney128

I've unlocked the last triplet and now I'm having trouble getting posies to unlock the dresses!! I don't know what happened, I got all of the echinacea so fast for this one part


----------



## AppleWhite

Alex594 said:


> How?  Seriously, did you spend any money? Or did you really play it nonstop? I still have three dresses and two buildings...


I literally played allllll the time. I have an office job so I'm able to keep the game open at work and constantly collect flowers (when they actually would drop) It looks like with the events you either have to spend money or an extraordinary amount of time on them!


----------



## Vayre

Roarke80 said:


> Not sure if this will help but I just realised the sweet shop and confectionery drops lollipops I think. you can buy these buildings with chocolates.


I've got the Beauty and the Beast sweet shop for 2 days now and didn't drop 1 lolly. I'm building now the sweet shop for Frozen and will see how it goes tomorrow. But overall, after I made 1 dress, I just got stuck because of lollipops. I sent characters on long tasks -nothing. I sent the bread maker and librarian on short tasks whenever I could in my breaks or something. Nothing again. I won't invest anymore time in dresses, if it happens, great, if it doesn't, that's it. The buildings seem worthy somewhat, so probably these + triplets are best gain.


----------



## amp346

I'm only on day 4 of playing the event (I only found out about it on Sunday because the game required me to update the app in order for the event to start), and I've gotta say I'm pretty happy about my progress. So far I've unlocked all 3 of the triplets, I've decorated 3 buildings and I completed Belle's flower outfit. Right now I'm working on completing chapter 3, finishing the other dresses, and I'm also trying to finish unlocking Shorty (I read that Someone said he is needed to complete the 3rd chapter). I feel like this event is more attainable than the winter one. I probably won't be able to decorate ALL of the buildings because the flowers are a pain in the butt to get, but At least I was able to get all the characters this time. For the winter event I was able to decorate 2 buildings and the rotunda, and I was only able to get Gerda. I didn't finish unlocking Gunther so I only got the building, and got no where close to get the footstool (still so sad about that). I was lucky enough to have carrots stocked up because I was midway through unlocking sven when the event started, so I was able to get the last triplet easily... because those carrots are so hard to get!! Does anyone else think that the Echinacea flowers are the most difficult to get out of the 4? It takes me HOURS just to get one, even if I have multiple characters trying for them. Has anyone finished chapter 3 yet? If so, can you provide some info about what you have to do and the reward? Is it just the flower vase? Also, I was able to get 18 lollipops in a row using the book keeper. I had the duke and conli and the baker trying for them and I went days without seeing one lollipop. Once I tried the book keeper they started popping out one after another. If you're a stuck on lollipops definitely try using him!


----------



## amp346

Vayre said:


> I've got the Beauty and the Beast sweet shop for 2 days now and didn't drop 1 lolly. I'm building now the sweet shop for Frozen and will see how it goes tomorrow. But overall, after I made 1 dress, I just got stuck because of lollipops. I sent characters on long tasks -nothing. I sent the bread maker and librarian on short tasks whenever I could in my breaks or something. Nothing again. I won't invest anymore time in dresses, if it happens, great, if it doesn't, that's it. The buildings seem worthy somewhat, so probably these + triplets are best gain.


Definitely try the book keeper for the lollipops. I had the baker, conli and the duke trying for them for days and didn't get a single one. Once I tried the book keeper I got one on the first try, and then they started popping out every other time. I was able to get all 18 in a row!


----------



## Lothlórien

Alex594 said:


> Unfortunately, from the few events we've had so far, you won't be lucky. Consider yourself lucky you have the three triplets, because in the past most of us weren't even able to get all the new characters. Whoever makes these events likes to make them really difficult. Expensive buildings and decorations, lots of items to collect and very low drop rates. Instead of making me play harder, it is pulling me away from the game, and I'm not the only one. I'm pretty sure you need to play it nonstop or spend diamonds/money in order to complete the event a few days before it finishes.


They have only 1 goal.... your money.


----------



## Tygari

i just received an Android system update request.
i been locked out of games cause of that before.
if anyone else updates let me know please.


----------



## Vayre

So I think I finished the event. Ch. 3 completed and got the vase... Which is just a vase, doesn't do anything, it's not even beautiful enough to worth the effort. I find myself still waiting for something more glorious, but I think it won't come.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Vayre said:


> So I think I finished the event. Ch. 3 completed and got the vase... Which is just a vase, doesn't do anything, it's not even beautiful enough to worth the effort. I find myself still waiting for something more glorious, but I think it won't come.



Kind of anticlimactic, right?


----------



## AppleWhite

I have squares on my blanket that I can't unlock til level 40, does everyone else have that too? I know we can only reach level 33 so I don't know why there are 4 or 5 squares that you can't unlock til level 40


----------



## Geekprincess4

AppleWhite said:


> I have squares on my blanket that I can't unlock til level 40, does everyone else have that too? I know we can only reach level 33 so I don't know why there are 4 or 5 squares that you can't unlock til level 40


They have done that since the beginning.  There used to be many many more squares like that and as they updated and expanded the game they have changed it.  You won't need them until you reach that level.  Space gets tight for sure, trust me I'm maxed out, but unless you own every gem building as well you will still have a little space  it's annoying cuz personally I'd like more space and wiggle room, but other than that they aren't necessary anytime soon.


----------



## Geekprincess4

Briechen_26 said:


> I would recommend doing the dresses. They open up new tasks.  The building decorations give you chocolates, but I'm not sure how that will change once the event is over.


The buildings are better in the long run.  They switch to giving coins at the end of the event and you can adjust the time if you want to get better income from the building while still having your character doing normal tasks.  The outfits they did for the fall festival I only ever used the tasks once after the festival was over.  The only time the outfits are truly handy is if it opens up a task to help get items for completing the event.


----------



## Alex594

Lothlórien said:


> They have only 1 goal.... your money.



Indeed  Well, I don't spend money on games, just time. It's becoming less and less fun. So it's their lost, because not only they won't be getting any money from me, I also won't recommend this game to anyone right now. "Simpsons Tapped Out" is exactly the same, except for the doable events. If it wasn't for the Disney theme (which I really, really love *sigh*) I would have dropped this game a long time ago (I did drop "Magic Kingdoms" actually, but I found the graphics hedious so it wasn't that hard)


----------



## Lothlórien

Geekprincess4 said:


> They have done that since the beginning.  There used to be many many more squares like that and as they updated and expanded the game they have changed it.  You won't need them until you reach that level.  Space gets tight for sure, trust me I'm maxed out, but unless you own every gem building as well you will still have a little space  it's annoying cuz personally I'd like more space and wiggle room, but other than that they aren't necessary anytime soon.




Not to mention you cannot rotate buildings for a better fit and so you have little squares of wasted space that you really NEED to use.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Lothlórien said:


> Not to mention you cannot rotate buildings for a better fit and so you have little squares of wasted space that you really NEED to use.



They should add that option. And an on/off button to put your game in edit mode.


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

Wow. A vase. Just a vase. I feel robbed. Glad I did not spend any money. A freaking vase. They could have at least thrown in a couple of diamonds. Hmpf.


----------



## Haruka

Wishuponastar1975 said:


> Wow. A vase. Just a vase. I feel robbed. Glad I did not spend any money. A freaking vase. They could have at least thrown in a couple of diamonds. Hmpf.



I know, right?  I'm glad I got the triplets as that was my goal, but now I've got over 70,000 chocolates and don't know if there is anything worth buying with them that will benefit me when the event ends.


----------



## MrsPottts

Haruka said:


> I know, right?  I'm glad I got the triplets as that was my goal, but now I've got over 70,000 chocolates and don't know if there is anything worth buying with them that will benefit me when the event ends.


Red Gift Bag! Each one gives you about 300 coins and a diamond


----------



## Haruka

MrsPottts said:


> Red Gift Bag! Each one gives you about 300 coins and a diamond




Thank you!


----------



## Lothlórien

Wishuponastar1975 said:


> Wow. A vase. Just a vase. I feel robbed. Glad I did not spend any money. A freaking vase. They could have at least thrown in a couple of diamonds. Hmpf.




I did not even get the vase.  I don't care though.  It is lame.  It should have been a building, coins, character or something useful.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Lothlórien said:


> I did not even get the vase.  I don't care though.  It is lame.  It should have been a building, coins, character or something useful.



I did not receive the vase either (had actually forgotten all about it) until I accidentally clicked on the event button. The vase popped up in my screen and I found it in my inventory after.


----------



## AppleWhite

Geekprincess4 said:


> They have done that since the beginning.  There used to be many many more squares like that and as they updated and expanded the game they have changed it.  You won't need them until you reach that level.  Space gets tight for sure, trust me I'm maxed out, but unless you own every gem building as well you will still have a little space  it's annoying cuz personally I'd like more space and wiggle room, but other than that they aren't necessary anytime soon.


Thanks! I don't buy decor unless a quest requires it because I'm afraid of running out of space haha.


----------



## jamesterg

Alex594 said:


> How?  Seriously, did you spend any money? Or did you really play it nonstop? I still have three dresses and two buildings...


Me too and I play ALL the time - I completed the event and got the oddly big case and decorated the stables but no dresses are done yet and I still have the boat house and the library to decorate - they need to come off these flowers a little bit more easily! Geez!


----------



## MrsPottts

What I've been dreading has happened- I've damaged my phone and it needs a repair/replacement  Has anyone with an iPhone successfully backed up this game and been able to restore it to a new iphone? Is it possible to back it up to iTunes instead of the cloud? Any tips?


----------



## lme30005

I bought a new iPhone and backed it up through iTunes - restored the game fine to my new phone.


----------



## frostedlightbulb

Hi! Not sure if this was already resolved/answered.... I noticed last week some people posted that there was a third building to decorate in each story line. I finally finished "Flaw of Attraction," but there was no task that popped up to decorate the tannery. Anyone know why some people have 9 buildings to decorate and others apparently only 6? Thank you!! Happy flower collecting......


----------



## XShoeLoverCindyX

frostedlightbulb said:


> Hi! Not sure if this was already resolved/answered.... I noticed last week some people posted that there was a third building to decorate in each story line. I finally finished "Flaw of Attraction," but there was no task that popped up to decorate the tannery. Anyone know why some people have 9 buildings to decorate and others apparently only 6? Thank you!! Happy flower collecting......



There are only 6 buildings to decorate!


----------



## frostedlightbulb

XShoeLoverCindyX said:


> There are only 6 buildings to decorate!




Thank you!! I thought I was going crazy. Glad I won't have to collect that many more flowers...!


----------



## MrsPottts

lme30005 said:


> I bought a new iPhone and backed it up through iTunes - restored the game fine to my new phone.


Thank you! Unfortunately iTunes has stopped recognising my phone, soo i think i might be out of options


----------



## Zippyrainbow

I have finished the latest task, and I'm up to to level 33 , for the first time today I didn't really care about putting the characters to work, as I call it. I hope they upgrade the game soon as I believe many may loose interest.xx


----------



## NuttyDisneyDad

I dont understand how people are compketing tasks on the B&B event already... i have an iphone 6 and it hasnt even started yet. Im confused


----------



## NuttyDisneyDad

O this isnt for Magic Kingdoms my bad


----------



## Xeepa

MrsPottts said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately, iTunes has stopped recognizing my phone, soo i think i might be out of options



Back it up on iCloud via Wifi, it works also fine. I was playing on 5s, backed it up on cloud and while setup my 7+ just told it to take the last iCloud backup. The game works great if you don't pay attention to the event bugs.

Finished event yesterday, 33 max level, no quests except daily, I need new content


----------



## MrsPottts

Xeepa said:


> Back it up on iCloud via Wifi, it works also fine. I was playing on 5s, backed it up on cloud and while setup my 7+ just told it to take the last iCloud backup. The game works great if you don't pay attention to the event bugs.
> 
> Finished event yesterday, 33 max level, no quests except daily, I need new content


Ohh thank you! And it picked up the game where you were up to? I'll see if my phone will stay on long enought to try that, thanks!


----------



## amp346

NuttyDisneyDad said:


> I dont understand how people are compketing tasks on the B&B event already... i have an iphone 6 and it hasnt even started yet. Im confused


You have to update the app. I didn't realize the event started either until I updated the app, so I didn't start the event until 10 days after it had begun.


----------



## amp346

I finished all 3 chapters of the event and unlocked all of the triplets, got the vase as the reward. I made all 3 of the flower dresses. I've also decorated the bookshop, phillipe's stable, guard tower, trade ministry and the arendelle library. Working on decorating the dockside inn now. I thought I saw someone say that there are 3 buildings for each story to decorate, the tannery and the boathouse being 2 of them. can someone name all of the buildings that need to be decorated? Right now I have phillipe working on his last task in the "stable friendships" quest to get the diamond, so I'm not sure if it will start the new quest to decorate the tannery afterwards?


----------



## TerraRanomi

amp346 said:


> I finished all 3 chapters of the event and unlocked all of the triplets, got the vase as the reward. I made all 3 of the flower dresses. I've also decorated the bookshop, phillipe's stable, guard tower, trade ministry and the arendelle library. Working on decorating the dockside inn now. I thought I saw someone say that there are 3 buildings for each story to decorate, the tannery and the boathouse being 2 of them. can someone name all of the buildings that need to be decorated? Right now I have phillipe working on his last task in the "stable friendships" quest to get the diamond, so I'm not sure if it will start the new quest to decorate the tannery afterwards?


I thought so too but there are only 6 buildings to decorate, so you're almost there.


----------



## Lothlórien

MrsPottts said:


> What I've been dreading has happened- I've damaged my phone and it needs a repair/replacement  Has anyone with an iPhone successfully backed up this game and been able to restore it to a new iphone? Is it possible to back it up to iTunes instead of the cloud? Any tips?



If you back your iphone up to your PC or the iCloud, your game will be restored to the exact place where you did the back-up.


----------



## Lothlórien

We have been playing for what?  3 weeks on this latest event?  I finally finished my *1st* princess crown.  And only 7 days left.  HAHA  There is no way on God's green earth I will get a 2nd one completed before the event closes.   Those wretched little pink flowers are *IMPOSSIBLE* to get. 

I have had the 3 bimbettes opened for over a week so we are good there, but goodness.... I think I hate this event and those pink flowers now.


----------



## Lothlórien

frostedlightbulb said:


> Hi! Not sure if this was already resolved/answered.... I noticed last week some people posted that there was a third building to decorate in each story line. I finally finished "Flaw of Attraction," but there was no task that popped up to decorate the tannery. Anyone know why some people have 9 buildings to decorate and others apparently only 6? Thank you!! Happy flower collecting......




I think somebody was just trying to get a rise out of people.  There are only 6 buildings to decorate between the first 2 chapters.


----------



## Lothlórien

MrsPottts said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately iTunes has stopped recognising my phone, soo i think i might be out of options




Not necessarily.  You can try the icloud.  If that fails, you should be able to go to the Sprint/Verizon/T-Mobile store (pick your carrier) and they should be able to do a back-up for you.   An Apple store definitely can.


----------



## Gravey

I've bought the potted flowers decoration, and noticed the thread is a different colour to the other frozen buildings and decorations. Anybody else seen this, or understand why?


----------



## MrsPottts

Lothlórien said:


> If you back your iphone up to your PC or the iCloud, your game will be restored to the exact place where you did the back-up.


Thank you!!
I couldn't figure out icloud because the screen was too damaged to navigate to it haha (not sure if theres another way) but I managed to backup to iTunes on my mums laptop  
thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## AppleWhite

What story is everyone hoping for next? I would be happy with Aladdin but I'd really like The Hunchback of Notre Dame  The cathedral would be great and there's lots of buildings in the village and then the Court of Miracles. I feel like It's one of Disney's forgotten movies so it's a slim to none chance, but I'm dreaming


----------



## Windwaker4444

AppleWhite said:


> What story is everyone hoping for next? I would be happy with Aladdin but I'd really like The Hunchback of Notre Dame  The cathedral would be great and there's lots of buildings in the village and then the Court of Miracles. I feel like It's one of Disney's forgotten movies so it's a slim to none chance, but I'm dreaming


Would love to add The Little Mermaid


----------



## Tygari

Getting closer to the end.
Finished the main story and received the vase.
I have every event building purchased but 1 candy store.
I have 5 buildings decorated.
I haven't started on the princess outfits yet.

All the flowers seem to drop reasonable for me.
It just there not enough characters available to drop the purple poseies.
That why they feel to be the hardest.


----------



## Tygari

I love to see lion king added or tarzan.
Both were great disney movies.
Unfortunately since neither have a disney princess in them that is extremely unlikely.
I feel dressing up nala in flowers would have been super cute.
Plus beast would have a friend in simba.


----------



## Tygari

This post isn't going to garner any friends.
You people bragging about not spending yet are complaining about the events being to hard and not enough content are the reason for that very issue.
If you don't wish to put money into the game that fine but then you have no right to complain if the game isn't up to standards.
More so it will be your fault if the game is shut down.
If the game doesn't make money they WILL end it.
Your acting like spoiled brats demanding so much for nothing and giving no thought to the repercussions.
This is a business like so many others.
Try going into a grocery store and demanding they give you food for free.
Try going to the electric company and demanding they give you electricity for free.
Try going to a movie theater and demanding they let you watch a movie for free.
All these places will laugh at you and demand you leave.
If you refuse they will call the cops.
This game is nice enough to say ok to you playing for free.
But you have no right to use then trash it.
How would you feel if someone came to place you created, maybe your home, used it, then went around telling everyone it sucked?
You not feel to good about it.
So don't do it to others.


----------



## Briechen_26

Windwaker4444 said:


> Would love to add The Little Mermaid


 I would also love the Little Mermaid. But Aladdin would also be cool.  I think they one I'd most like to see is Brave


----------



## lilredreadslots

I was wondering if anyone can log into this game... I read on the App Store that you can, but I'm level 25 and have never logged in. I would adore to be able to, so I could stop panicking about losing my progress.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Working on my last princess now and then I'm done with this event.  Phew....  I had fun with this one.  DMK just released their next event so I'm headed that way for awhile.  Thanks for all the feedback and talking me down off the flower craziness!!!  To all who are still going, good luck.  Hope you finish in time and collect everything you wanted.


----------



## Lothlórien

Tygari said:


> This post isn't going to garner any friends.
> You people bragging about not spending yet are complaining about the events being too hard and not enough content are the reason for that very issue.
> If you don't wish to put money into the game that fine but then you have no right to complain if the game isn't up to standards.
> More so it will be your fault if the game is shut down.
> If the game doesn't make money they WILL end it.
> Your acting like spoiled brats demanding so much for nothing and giving no thought to the repercussions.
> This is a business like so many others.
> Try going into a grocery store and demanding they give you food for free.
> Try going to the electric company and demanding they give you electricity for free.
> Try going to a movie theater and demanding they let you watch a movie for free.
> All these places will laugh at you and demand you leave.
> If you refuse they will call the cops.
> This game is nice enough to say ok to you playing for free.
> But you have no right to use then trash it.
> How would you feel if someone came to place you created, maybe your home, used it, then went around telling everyone it sucked?
> You not feel to good about it.
> So don't do it to others.




I am going to guess you are a child/kid, maybe in your teens??? 
Thought I would mention, name calling is against board rules.  You might want to edit your post and read the forum rules.

You are comparing apples to cheeseburgers.  This is a game.  This is not real life.  A game in real life, but a game.  Nobody in their right mind would do any of that nonsense you just said.
However, it is ridiculous (using the Christmas and this Spring event as example) to expect people to spend $100 in real money to complete a virtual building or $49 in real money to unlock a virtual character.  Disney is notorious for creating games, taking money, shutting them down or no longer supporting them.  (Nemo, Water, VMK, to name a few)

If the dollar ask for what you receive made any sense I am sure players would spend real money for virtual items, but the reality of it is, it doesn't.  If Disney wants that kind of cash for virtual stuff, they need to put out a quality game first.  Nobody in their right mind would spend that kind of cash on a beta-style mobile game.


----------



## Lothlórien

lilredreadslots said:


> I was wondering if anyone can log into this game... I read on the App Store that you can, but I'm level 25 and have never logged in. I would adore to be able to, so I could stop panicking about losing my progress.




I do not think so.      If there is a way to log into it I have yet to find it.  

You can record your game ID by saving it to your photos via a screenshot and have it should you ever need to contact the developers.


----------



## Vayre

So in my mind, the event buildings we bought were supposed to help, like sweet shops dropping the dreaded krumkake, fishmonger dropping fish etc. And that's not happening. So what's the purpose of these buildings then?


----------



## Vayre

Lothlórien said:


> I am going to guess you are a child/kid, maybe in your teens???
> Thought I would mention, name calling is against board rules.  You might want to edit your post and read the forum rules.
> 
> You are comparing apples to cheeseburgers.  This is a game.  This is not real life.  A game in real life, but a game.  Nobody in their right mind would do any of that nonsense you just said.
> However, it is ridiculous (using the Christmas and this Spring event as example) to expect people to spend $100 in real money to complete a virtual building or $49 in real money to unlock a virtual character.  Disney is notorious for creating games, taking money, shutting them down or no longer supporting them.  (Nemo, Water, VMK, to name a few)
> 
> If the dollar ask for what you receive made any sense I am sure players would spend real money for virtual items, but the reality of it is, it doesn't.  If Disney wants that kind of cash for virtual stuff, they need to put out a quality game first.  Nobody in their right mind would spend that kind of cash on a beta-style mobile game.


Absolutely correct, Lothlorien. A full video game that you own, play multiple times, are able to update, has multiple story lines etc. is 60 EUR here in Europe. Disney asks that for 1 building or one character. So that's totally off when you look at what you get vs what you pay. Totally for backing up with some money an enjoyable game, but there must be some benefit in it and some common-sense pricing and balance.


----------



## Lothlórien

Vayre said:


> So in my mind, the event buildings we bought were supposed to help, like sweet shops dropping the dreaded krumkake, fishmonger dropping fish etc. And that's not happening. So what's the purpose of these buildings then?



Just to produce a bunch of chocolates you will not need.  However, when the event is over they will give you coins....so that is a plus.   

I seriously doubt they will add anything else to this.  Hopefully they will have enough courtesy to convert all of these chocolates to coins like they did for the Jasmine event.  I wonder if they tried to scale back some on what needed to be purchased because the Christmas event was entirely too hard in the time they allowed.  This event is really long, but probably a good thing since these pink flowers are more rare than blue diamonds.


----------



## jkinney128

I JUST finished getting my third flower crown ugh. Now all I have to do is attempt to get to level 20 so I can unlock Phillipe's stables and decorate that before the event is over!

I feel like a huge weight has been lifted from my chest though, this event was HARD


----------



## Haruka

Tygari said:


> I love to see lion king added or tarzan.
> Both were great disney movies.
> Unfortunately since neither have a disney princess in them that is extremely unlikely.
> I feel dressing up nala in flowers would have been super cute.
> Plus beast would have a friend in simba.



I'd love to see Lady and the Tramp or The Aristocats but again, no princesses, so unlikely.


----------



## AmandaTheGreat

TerraRanomi said:


> I thought so too but there are only 6 buildings to decorate, so you're almost there.


DO you happen to know which 6 buildings?


----------



## AmandaTheGreat

Hello! I have no friends and/or anything happy in my life at the moment except my love for Disney...Playing two games: Emoji Blitz and Disney Enchanted Tales. I have read on here that the chocolate hearts will be converted to coins...is this true or just assumed information?


----------



## TerraRanomi

Hi Amanda & welcome to this thread. 


AmandaTheGreat said:


> DO you happen to know which 6 buildings?


Frozen: Arendelle Library & Trade Ministry.
Tangled: Guard Tower & Dockside Inn.
B&TB: The Bookshop & Philippe's Stable.


AmandaTheGreat said:


> Hello! I have no friends and/or anything happy in my life at the moment except my love for Disney...Playing two games: Emoji Blitz and Disney Enchanted Tales. I have read on here that the chocolate hearts will be converted to coins...is this true or just assumed information?


Never happened in past events so I doubt it. Event currency usually just disappears after the event is over.


----------



## Lothlórien

TerraRanomi said:


> Never happened in past events so I doubt it. Event currency usually just disappears after the event is over.



Not true.  The event where we collected leaves....those were converted to coins.  I suddenly had 30K more coins when the event was over and that is about how many leaves I had at the end of the event.  I would say that was a conversion.
I expected the same with pine cones, but it did not happen.  It is hard to say with this one.  My guess is no.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Lothlórien said:


> Not true.  The event where we collected leaves....those were converted to coins.  I suddenly had 30K more coins when the event was over and that is about how many leaves I had at the end of the event.  I would say that was a conversion.
> I expected the same with pine cones, but it did not happen.  It is hard to say with this one.  My guess is no.



Oops. Forgot about that one because I missed it. Guess we'll just have to wait and see then.


----------



## Alex594

I just need to finish one dress! Do you think I'll be able to do it in a day?  I'm playing a bit harder, hoping those 5 min missions give me everything I need


----------



## Sharona88

Windwaker4444 said:


> Would love to add The Little Mermaid


Me to


----------



## Lothlórien

I think if they add anything else, they need to start with a server.


----------



## TAS257

Well I finally just finished the event, with not much time to spare .

I've completed Anna's crown, and bought the last flowered tree. What a relief!!!

I'm only on level 22, so I have not unlocked Carol yet, which means I miss out on her quests. But at least it was only quests, and not a decoration or character I've missed out on.

I hope everyone else was able to do well on this event as well. I'm now off to focus on DMK's event .


----------



## Alex594

I can't believe this, but I'm 8 hours away from the end of the finish and I'm only missing two flowers to complete Rapunzel's dress. I'm sure I'll be able to do it. Never thought it would be possible, took me two days to get everything.

Now, I'm not sure if I should spend diamonds on the gooses. I never spend diamonds on anything, except blanket. Maybe I will this time


----------



## Lothlórien

Congrats to those who were able to complete the event.  I quit playing last week.  I only need to decorate Rapunzel.  Getting the flowers was almost impossible.  Oddly, I was able to get all of the lollipops each time for the other two and this one before anything else.  Whoever did the coding messed up.  LOL


----------



## figment_jii

I just logged into the game to see what would happen with any unspent chocolates.  Like the holiday event, they just disappeared (no conversion go gems or currency).


----------



## Xeepa

Yep, all chocolate hearts are gone. It's good I bought EVERY SINGE object in the store, so I have lost only 35 000. 
Now, I don't have flowers to pick, I have lamps? Anyone knows what this is about?


----------



## figment_jii

No idea, but I noticed the lamps as well.


----------



## Briechen_26

Ya was curious about the lamps too. I wonder if that will be an ongoing thing.


----------



## Lothlórien

figment_jii said:


> No idea, but I noticed the lamps as well.




I know, what is up with that??


----------



## Lothlórien

Xeepa said:


> Yep, all chocolate hearts are gone. It's good I bought EVERY SINGE object in the store, so I have lost only 35 000.
> Now, I don't have flowers to pick, I have lamps? Anyone knows what this is about?



I had over 100K.  It is ridiculous.  Since they make the flowers so hard to get, the least they could do is convert them for our hard work.  Now all of that was for naught.


----------



## AmandaTheGreat

Hello everyone! I noticed something and wanted to share it with everyone playing... The "decorated" buildings from the La Jeune quests have options available for the timing of the rewards! So, you can check out which works better for you in terms of how often you play/log-in to the game! The outfits from the characters also give extra choices for "moments" that have different timers as well! This has helped me gather more coins at a faster rate according to how I like to log in! I just reached level 20 and have several characters and houses to still unlock! I do not think I will be able to catch up with leveling up availability until I get to level 33. I understand this is the highest level as of right now? I hope they expand before I get to that point!


----------



## Alex594

How long do you think we will have to wait for the next update? I'm sure we'll have new quests for the main stories before the next event. I'm hoping they take at least two more weeks to add them though, since I'm on level 32 and want to finish every story before the next update comes. I'm almost done with Frozen, but Tangled will take some time.


----------



## amp346

I finished the whole event this time  decorated every building, made every flower dress. 

Anyone know what's up with the lamps?


----------



## RoseSchuler

I didn't finish the last event. I too am wondering what the street lamps are for. Level 33 complete, any suggestions what can be done.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Congrats to everyone who finished on time.  Sure wish they had converted the left over chocolates to some amount of diamonds but it is what it is.  Hope everyone had fun!!!  I liked this one better than the holiday event.  Guess I'll just keep collecting the daily diamonds until the next update.  Hope all of my geese and sheep don't get bored.


----------



## Disney Khi

Lothlórien said:


> Not true.  The event where we collected leaves....those were converted to coins.  I suddenly had 30K more coins when the event was over and that is about how many leaves I had at the end of the event.  I would say that was a conversion.
> I expected the same with pine cones, but it did not happen.  It is hard to say with this one.  My guess is no.



This is so weird because my leaves didn't convert to coins! I also play Magic Kingdoms, and at the end of the special events in that game the event currency converts to gems, so I thought that might happen in this game, too, so I stockpiled leaves. At the end of the event there was obviously no conversion to gems, but I didn't get any coins for them either. Now I feel cheated! LOL For the events after the leaf one I just bought random decorations to use up my event currency.


----------



## Vayre

Maybe the lamps are some sort of compensation for the lost chocolate. Or maybe it's part of an upcoming Easter event. Either way, nice. They give coins


----------



## Lothlórien

Ooops.  NVM


----------



## lilredreadslots

The lamps' design matches that of the decorations I bought during the holiday event. You get 3 lamps every 5 minutes. Each lamp gives 5 coins and 3 stars, equalling 15 coins and 9 stars total.

I'm not sure if this is simply a new addition to the game (which would be *amazing*) or if it will stop at some point. I guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## MAS1

I'm ready for a new event!  I have 0 quests right now.  Does anyone know what's coming next?


----------



## sapphirenian

Beauty and the Beast is already showing. I hope the game has an update for BATB as well.


----------



## Alex594

I'm still missing three characters and Shorty's outfit, at least, and I hope I have time to finish them before the new event! Hopefully that will mean more ways to get items.


----------



## TheBelleoftheBall

Does anyone know how far the story advances for Beauty and the beast? I'm on level 26 and my quests for the story have seemed to stop after Belle cleans beast's wound after the wolf fight.


----------



## TheBelleoftheBall

MrsPottts said:


> What I've been dreading has happened- I've damaged my phone and it needs a repair/replacement  Has anyone with an iPhone successfully backed up this game and been able to restore it to a new iphone? Is it possible to back it up to iTunes instead of the cloud? Any tips?



A girl I nanny for was able to back it up from her old iPhone to her new one. I'm not sure whether she used iTunes or the cloud, but she still has her game and didn't lose any progress made on it!


----------



## sapphirenian

TheBelleoftheBall said:


> Does anyone know how far the story advances for Beauty and the beast? I'm on level 26 and my quests for the story have seemed to stop after Belle cleans beast's wound after the wolf fight.


That's the last quest for Beauty and the Beast. We have to wait until we get a new update.


----------



## HaveADisneyDay!

Lothlórien said:


> I do not think so.      If there is a way to log into it I have yet to find it.
> 
> You can record your game ID by saving it to your photos via a screenshot and have it should you ever need to contact the developers.





lilredreadslots said:


> I was wondering if anyone can log into this game... I read on the App Store that you can, but I'm level 25 and have never logged in. I would adore to be able to, so I could stop panicking about losing my progress.


 I think its a blessing we don't have this game synced with Facebook.  I've been playing Emoji Blitz since the beginning and after I earned Pascal, my entire game got wiped out!  I was devastated - over 200,000 coins, 313 diamonds, over 30 emojis and all special event emojis!  They cant help me - it was a glitch in the update.  I started playing again because I wanted to play the Capn Hook event and worked back up to level 14 and earned hook and today BAM - all gone again.  They can't help.  I don't have these issues playing Enchanted Tales and it takes WAY more memory!  I'm SO upset about it.  I know its a game but when you put time and effort into something and its just taken away and you had no part in it - it really stinks.  Imagine losing all the progress from Enchanted Tales?  We'd all be devastated.   If its not broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Laylacakes

TheBelleoftheBall said:


> Does anyone know how far the story advances for Beauty and the beast? I'm on level 26 and my quests for the story have seemed to stop after Belle cleans beast's wound after the wolf fight.


I'm on level 33 and have been for over a week.  Dressing his wounds seems to be where the story ends for now.  Although during the roses are red event, they did continue the storyline a bit.  I have completed my second and third stories as well.  Which ended midway through their original stories too.  My quest book is empty daily now, so I visit only to collect diamonds and that's it.  Waiting on an update or new event at this point while I sit on a pile of 1 million coins.   It would be nice if l could send my coins to other players.


----------



## MrsPottts

TheBelleoftheBall said:


> A girl I nanny for was able to back it up from her old iPhone to her new one. I'm not sure whether she used iTunes or the cloud, but she still has her game and didn't lose any progress made on it!


Thank you, unfortunately my iTunes backup failed and I couldn't retrieve my game  I'm pretty upset about it, I wish they'd just connect the game to gamecenter or Facebook or something. I put so much time into it and now I won't get back any of the special event items if I bring myself to start over


----------



## AppleWhite

I just hit level 33 also and have a ton of coins and no quests. Anxious for them to update so we can continue the stories! Just leveling up characters now and doing the daily treasure chest goals. I hope they do some sort of Easter event.


----------



## Laylacakes

MrsPottts said:


> Thank you, unfortunately my iTunes backup failed and I couldn't retrieve my game  I'm pretty upset about it, I wish they'd just connect the game to gamecenter or Facebook or something. I put so much time into it and now I won't get back any of the special event items if I bring myself to start over


When my tablet broke a few months ago I emailed support of my disappointment.  (When I pulled up my game through Google play, on my new tablet,  I found I had lost everything.). Support replaced all my diamonds and purchases made once I sent screenshots of my previous purchase history.  Hope this helps!


----------



## MrsPottts

Laylacakes said:


> When my tablet broke a few months ago I emailed support of my disappointment.  (When I pulled up my game through Google play, on my new tablet,  I found I had lost everything.). Support replaced all my diamonds and purchases made once I sent screenshots of my previous purchase history.  Hope this helps!


Ohh that's good to hear, thank you! I think I have a few screenshots saved, not a lot but some is better than starting from scratch  I'll give that a try tonight  
(Edit: I misunderstood something ) 
I wonder if they are able to replace anything else like jasmine/footstool and their buildings?


----------



## Kayla Lynn

I, personally would love to have them add Aurora or any of the original Disney princesses. More for Jasmine would be nice. Snow White, Ariel, and Cinderella would all be welcome as well.


----------



## MrsPottts

Emailed support about losing my game, got the typical response. No surprise to anyone here of course but I still hoped just a little  starting from the beginning is suuuuuch a drag after being level 32 (?) and having so many fun characters to play with  I let them know my review of the game is very low until they offer saving/recovery of some sort, because that should be basic and it's disappointed a lot of people on here


----------



## Briechen_26

Kayla Lynn said:


> I, personally would love to have them add Aurora or any of the original Disney princesses. More for Jasmine would be nice. Snow White, Ariel, and Cinderella would all be welcome as well.


 cinderella would be fun, as well as snow white. Maleficent is my fav villain.  I think any princess they pick will be a fun story to play.


----------



## MrsPottts

They "restored my purchases" but short changed me 25 diamonds and did not restore the 3 holiday geese I purchased.  
They did give me extra coins that I didn't purchase, but I have never felt the need to buy coins as they're easy to get just by playing. And I'm not okay with them replacing my diamonds and items with a few measly coins! Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Vayre

Lamps are gone. It was too nice to last


----------



## Cecih76

Has anyone successfully backed up and restored this app from 1 android device to another? If yes, please share how you did it!


----------



## Rachel McNemar

I just got a notification that said "You have a new story to tell.  Come see what's next".  When I logged in, there wasn't an update or anything new.  Has anyone heard anything about an expansion?


----------



## Alex594

Rachel McNemar said:


> I just got a notification that said "You have a new story to tell.  Come see what's next".  When I logged in, there wasn't an update or anything new.  Has anyone heard anything about an expansion?



Do you have a print screen, any way that could prove your words are real? Sorry, it's only because it wouldn't be the first time someone tries to get everyone around here excited about something that isn't real. Anyway, I didn't get anything. I hope the new update is the continuation of the stories, and I sure hope you're right. I don't get how they take months to do new updates will other games get new events every weel.


----------



## Rachel McNemar

Sorry, the notification disappeared when I clicked on it.  If I see it again, I'll do a print screen.  Sorry if I got anyone's hopes up.  I was just curious if anyone had heard something that I missed.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Rachel McNemar said:


> Sorry, the notification disappeared when I clicked on it.  If I see it again, I'll do a print screen.  Sorry if I got anyone's hopes up.  I was just curious if anyone had heard something that I missed.



Same here, it's probably nothing. Thought I got that notificaton because I hadn't logged in for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## RoseSchuler

Still waiting. What other games are some of you guys playing while waiting?


----------



## TerraRanomi

Alex594 said:


> Do you have a print screen, any way that could prove your words are real? Sorry, it's only because it wouldn't be the first time someone tries to get everyone around here excited about something that isn't real. Anyway, I didn't get anything. I hope the new update is the continuation of the stories, and I sure hope you're right. I don't get how they take months to do new updates will other games get new events every weel.



Just got the same notification again.


----------



## MollieLouise72

I had a few notifications like that too. I think it's because I didn't play in over 24 hours. Sadly there never is a new quest


----------



## Cecih76

TerraRanomi said:


> Just got the same notification again.View attachment 228010




@TerraRanomi  Are you able to backup this app (and your progress) to the samsung cloud? I have not been able to get my progress backed up anyway with Android.


----------



## Alex594

RoseSchuler said:


> Still waiting. What other games are some of you guys playing while waiting?



The Simpsons Tapped Out. It's basically the same, but in the Simpsons world. Even though I'm a big Disney fan, I think the Simpsons game is better, for one reason only: easier, greater, more fun events.



TerraRanomi said:


> Just got the same notification again.View attachment 228010



Some people say it might be because they didn't play for a while, could it be? I'm expecting new quests though, it has been a while ans lots of people have reached the end of the stories.


----------



## TerraRanomi

Cecih76 said:


> @TerraRanomi  Are you able to backup this app (and your progress) to the samsung cloud? I have not been able to get my progress backed up anyway with Android.



I don't think so, apps are not listed in Samsung Cloud. Apps are listed in 'back up & reset' in settings though. But there's no option to see what apps. I'm scared to lose progress so I haven't tried re-installing or anything.



Alex594 said:


> Some people say it might be because they didn't play for a while, could it be? I'm expecting new quests though, it has been a while ans lots of people have reached the end of the stories.



I think so too, haven't played in days.


----------



## Andrea weaver

I am.
I'm at level 21. I wish they would add more Disney stories other than frozen, tangled, and beauty and the beast.


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

Anyone else frustrated with how few characters drop the gold fabric for Belle and Beasts costumes? I have a little over 4 days to collect 8 more pieces of fabric and the amount time and few character resources that drop these is driving me crazy....


----------



## Cecih76

TerraRanomi said:


> I don't think so, apps are not listed in Samsung Cloud. Apps are listed in 'back up & reset' in settings though. But there's no option to see what apps. I'm scared to lose progress so I haven't tried re-installing or anything.



It is really frustrating as my phone broke and I had to go back to my old phone. No way that I can find to transfer over progress so I just lose it all. I had all the winter event characters, all the spring event characters and buildings and now gone. I don't know how they can expect me to spend any money in their app when I cannot save my progress. It really is disappointing because I like the game so much.


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

So right now I'm finishing up getting beasts outfit and my chances of good fabric dropping are between 3 characters and gold chests, which I never get. How is that fair? Ugh, I wish I could just give up this stupid he stupid game... lol


----------



## ABri

WaltDisneyGirl84 said:


> So right now I'm finishing up getting beasts outfit and my chances of good fabric dropping are between 3 characters and gold chests, which I never get. How is that fair? Ugh, I wish I could just give up this stupid he stupid game... lol


Is this a new event you're playing??


----------



## MrsPottts

WaltDisneyGirl84 said:


> So right now I'm finishing up getting beasts outfit and my chances of good fabric dropping are between 3 characters and gold chests, which I never get. How is that fair? Ugh, I wish I could just give up this stupid he stupid game... lol


I think you may be in the wrong thread?  sounds like Magic Kingdoms


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

Sorry.


----------



## Briechen_26

OMG I just got really excited :-(


MrsPottts said:


> I think you may be in the wrong thread?  sounds like Magic Kingdoms


----------



## TerraRanomi

Cecih76 said:


> It is really frustrating as my phone broke and I had to go back to my old phone. No way that I can find to transfer over progress so I just lose it all. I had all the winter event characters, all the spring event characters and buildings and now gone. I don't know how they can expect me to spend any money in their app when I cannot save my progress. It really is disappointing because I like the game so much.



Sorry to hear you lost your progress, I don't understand why there's still no option to save. Everyone's asking for it. Must be difficult to implement into the code later on or something.


----------



## superx4039




----------



## Lothlórien

superx4039 said:


>


Yep... I saw that  after getting a message that there is an update and I have to update to play, but there's nothing available in the App Store and I cannot get into the game.


----------



## Lothlórien

TerraRanomi said:


> Sorry to hear you lost your progress, I don't understand why there's still no option to save. Everyone's asking for it. Must be difficult to implement into the code later on or something.


 Well it looks like they're ending the game in a month anyhow


----------



## ElsaFan71

Disney, please tell me this is a joke? Ending this game...seriously? This isn't fair.


----------



## Lothlórien

ElsaFan71 said:


> Disney, please tell me this is a joke? Ending this game...seriously? This isn't fair.



No joke, unfortunately.      Disney was not making the money to pay the developers to keep it alive.


----------



## MrsPottts

OMG is that for real? I have the notification saying I need to update but it's not available


----------



## Alex594

I'm pretty sure this is April Fool's?

If not, I am deleting Magic Kingdoms, Emoji, and will never play any Disney game from now one. But I'm seriously hoping this is an April 1st joke and, in two days, we will have a new update with more quests (if not, I'll be here saying no good about whoever did this).
One thing's true, when I go to my App store it says that what I am looking for is not available in my country...


----------



## Lothlórien

Alex594 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is April Fool's?
> 
> If not, I am deleting Magic Kingdoms, Emoji, and will never play any Disney game from now one. But I'm seriously hoping this is an April 1st joke and, in two days, we will have a new update with more quests (if not, I'll be here saying no good about whoever did this).
> One thing's true, when I go to my App store it says that what I am looking for is not available in my country...




There is no update available.


----------



## Alex594

Lothlórien said:


> There is no update available.


The update will appear April 2nd? 

If not, I repeat, no more Disney games for me.


----------



## klbrow11

I just got a notice to update and it did the update. I also received a notice once updated that it would be ending April 30. The flowers were back and issued 5 diamonds a piece, 500 EP,  and 1000 coins..they are appearing very fast. I had 10000 coins at 15 min ago and now have 50000 coins.


----------



## TerraRanomi

I just updated the game (Android) and got the same notification. How can they say we're 'valued players' and just discontinue the game like that.

And what's the point of playing for one more month anyways.


----------



## Alex594

All the blankets are available to buy.

I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Mumma848

I turned my phone off then on again and that got around the no update issue
Then the update said about the 30 days till it ends
I'm so so mad they're not finishing the stories!!!!!
What a joke!!!
I have over 1,500,000 coins and 200 diamonds and nothing to do since the last event 
I was looking forward to finishing the stories but seems like they've given up!!!!!
It's 1st April here in AUS so I'll cross my fingers it's a stupid joke but not holding my breath


----------



## Ashww

Alex594 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is April Fool's?
> 
> If not, I am deleting Magic Kingdoms, Emoji, and will never play any Disney game from now one. But I'm seriously hoping this is an April 1st joke and, in two days, we will have a new update with more quests (if not, I'll be here saying no good about whoever did this).
> One thing's true, when I go to my App store it says that what I am looking for is not available in my country...[/QUOT
> 
> Unfortunately I am betting it is not an April Fool's joke. The fact that you can rack up the diamond and cash super quickly, the cost to accelerate any task is only 1 diamonds, and that you can now unlock all the locked quilt spaces at level 1 tells me they are getting rid of it. They do at least seem like they are trying to let people finish up everything before they boot us though (giving lots of coins, diamonds, and stars through those flowers).


----------



## Alex594

They are giving money and diamonds and points away! So everyone can end the game by the time it disappears?

This is probably the best game Disney has. It has the best story, the best graphics, it is very promising. And yet, it is over. Although the game itself is amazing, I've never played anything that tried so deeply to exploit the gamer. It was was the worst. The events made you play 24/7 and spend your money as much as they could, just so you could have a beautiful world and all that was available. But all seemed worth it, because it truly was a promising game and we could only imagine the amazing stories to come. But those lazy asses are closing it.

I really hope it's April Fools and we'll get a nice surprise...


----------



## AmandaTheGreat

I get the sinking feeling that the deletion is going to happen. However, allowing purchases to be made in the past 30 days should not have been allowed. This decision didn't happen today and sadly I gave into making a purchase. I encourage all players to email customer support and let them know your concern. The squeaky wheel gets the oil unfortunately in this day and age. PLEASE email them, it may do something: https://help.disney.com/en_US/Games 

Crossing fingers for us all!


----------



## Lothlórien

AmandaTheGreat said:


> I get the sinking feeling that the deletion is going to happen.




I agree.


----------



## HufflepuffMommy

If it IS an April Fool's joke, will they take back everything we unlocked and bought then? Because at this rate, everything cost 1gem to complete 18hr things... and if you run out, just wait 10 seconds for more flowers. 
I'm going to be sad to see this game go... it was one of the first ones I really got into!


----------



## MAD6

If this is not a joke, I'm done!! Every single freaking Disney game I play gets shut down. Gnome Town and the one with the colors. Over it!!! I don't spend money on diamonds or buildings, but I would have been willing to pay .99 a month or something to play.


----------



## amp346

Is this a cruel joke... this is my favorite game. I like even more than magic Kingdoms


----------



## Karpinau

Weirdest April fools prank Ive seen.  Oh well I guess I can resume my life now.


----------



## amp346

I wish this was a joke but I don't think it is. The removed the ability for you to buy gems/coins and they also removed their ad partnership. I'm so sad


----------



## Lothlórien

Karpinau said:


> Weirdest April fools prank Ive seen.  Oh well I guess I can resume my life now.



It is not a joke.  It is for real.  Disney is closing the game.


----------



## Katy D

Well if it's real, then it just means not enough people were spending money on the game to keep it afloat.  

But at least all item drops seem to be on the easiest setting now, and with the amount of coins, gems, and stars they're giving away, even someone who starts the game today will probably be able to finish it before it closes.  I just wish they'd bring all the limited event content back too, for a last hurrah.


----------



## AppleWhite

So disappointed! I loved this game  I probably spent $25 on diamonds and coins and now I regret it. I had over 300 diamonds and almost half a million coins and was saving them all for the next story. This really stinks  I have 4 characters left to get to max level but I don't even care anymore. Not playing it again. Hope they don't do this with Disney Magical Dice!!


----------



## ned76

all i can say is this is why people dont spend money on the games because they can be closed at a moments notice and all the real cash spent is totally wasted .... disney this was the first game i played of yours and spent real money on it - so now feeling really duped and very sour taste in mouth with disney products


----------



## ToyotaGirl

This totally sucks. I'm shocked. I love how the update says it's for minor bug fixes. Right.

On a brighter note. Diamonds for days and you can now buy all previous event decor haha.


----------



## Aryn

What a shame! I really thought it had potential. I guess they were just not making enough money.


----------



## dreamseeker9

Really too bad. I've been at Level 33, only playing for diamonds to add the rest of the buildings. Once the rest of my blankets open up today, with 50 diamonds appearing every minute or so, I'll max out the game. There's no point in even playing it after that. 

On the plus side, I'll have more time to plan my next Disney World trip.


----------



## sapphirenian

I am so disheartened by the news. Do you really think they would go to the extent of making April Fool's worth a month? 
Did anyone try to email customer support? What did they say about the update?


----------



## LoLoD77

Here is the message about the closing on the Disney Support site:


----------



## Haruka

I haven't played for over a week, having maxed out the levels and not really having anything new to do.  More time for finishing Candy Crush, I guess.

*edit* I was wrong, there is a new character there that I can get with the furniture store, and I bought it, but there doesn't seem like much point for just one more month.


----------



## MrsPottts

I'm so sad it's really closing, despite its glitches it was such a sweet game  here I was hoping when I first got the closing notice, the next day we'd get a "April Fools! Jasmine is joining the kingdom" type of message, lol! 
What an odd day to announce that


----------



## sapphirenian

Just when I thought I found the perfect game for Disney stories... They're ending it.


----------



## Lothlórien

MAD6 said:


> If this is not a joke, I'm done!! Every single freaking Disney game I play gets shut down. Gnome Town and the one with the colors. Over it!!! I don't spend money on diamonds or buildings, but I would have been willing to pay .99 a month or something to play.


After the way they handled VMK, I knew it could happen with any of them.  That was wildly popular and people were willing to pay if they would keep it open. 

This is the 3rd Disney game I have invested in that they closed/are closing.  They will never see another red cent from me on games unless I can pop it into my Xbox or Wii.


----------



## Lothlórien

ned76 said:


> all i can say is this is why people dont spend money on the games because they can be closed at a moments notice and all the real cash spent is totally wasted .... disney this was the first game i played of yours and spent real money on it - so now feeling really duped and very sour taste in mouth with disney products



Write them and tell them.


----------



## Karpinau

I would b complaining to play store or wherever u downloaded this game.  This is unacceptable and quite scammy.  You purchased a faulty good and should b refunded.  I didnt realise this is the third time they have done this.  I never spend money on games but understand your anger.  Gives the play store low credibility.


----------



## sapphirenian

Off topic...
Tried playing Magic Kingdom, it looks promising but very different from what we are accustomed with Enchanted Tales. Game's like building your own Disneyland. The downside I'm seeing is that the graphics of the princess/prince characters are poor compared to what they did in Enchanted Tales.
And if I do continue to play MK, I definitely won't be buying anything using real money. I already learned my lesson.


----------



## Lothlórien

Thanks to everybody here for the tips and conversations about the game.  I went ahead and deleted mine from my phone as it is just a waste of time at this point.
For the 28 days left, enjoy.   

I read the reasoning on their support site.  I believe it really came down to money.  What they were trying to charge for items was ridiculous, it is no wonder they could not make money from it. 
I do hope you all will keep that in mind for all games, not just Disney.  Unless you can own it, it can easily be taken away from you.


----------



## Alex594

sapphirenian said:


> Off topic...
> Tried playing Magic Kingdom, it looks promising but very different from what we are accustomed with Enchanted Tales. Game's like building your own Disneyland. The downside I'm seeing is that the graphics of the princess/prince characters are poor compared to what they did in Enchanted Tales.
> And if I do continue to play MK, I definitely won't be buying anything using real money. I already learned my lesson.



I tried to get into MK, but I couldn't. The game is not that good compared with ET. Graphics, story, even the quests and the events got me even more frustrated then ET. The only upside for me is that is not modeled as a money-grabber. ET was the best game of all, but it completely forced you to spend money on it.


----------



## ToyotaGirl

I started playing DMK as a replacement, but it's not quite the same... Has anyone heard of what Disney is doing next? They relaunched some lame Penguin game, but I can't find anything remotely close to ET. What is everyone else playing?


----------



## sapphirenian

Alex594 said:


> I tried to get into MK, but I couldn't. The game is not that good compared with ET. Graphics, story, even the quests and the events got me even more frustrated then ET. The only upside for me is that is not modeled as a money-grabber. ET was the best game of all, but it completely forced you to spend money on it.


I know. I totally agree with the graphics, story and all. Perhaps I was just coming down from my hype as I went to Disneyland last week.
I just wish that some game developer would think of joint venturing with Disney for ET so they can continue with the game. MK is part-Disney/part-Playpark so why can't ET be like that, too?


----------



## joleneai

So did anyone actually finish any of the stories? I went as far as I could but stopped getting quests altogether. Beauty and the beast stopped at wolf mountain, I never thawed arendale and I don't quite remember where rapunzel stopped because I got crazy with all these diamonds and just went until it stopped giving me quests for her. Lame, Disney.


----------



## Alex594

joleneai said:


> So did anyone actually finish any of the stories? I went as far as I could but stopped getting quests altogether. Beauty and the beast stopped at wolf mountain, I never thawed arendale and I don't quite remember where rapunzel stopped because I got crazy with all these diamonds and just went until it stopped giving me quests for her. Lame, Disney.



You probably went as far as anyone can. The stories were never finished, we were all waiting for an update that would bring new quests. Unfortunately, it will never happen. It is a shame. I still believe Disney was just incredibly lazy and greedy with this game. The game obviously needs a lot of work and all they wanted was o force people into buying stuff (and, by the people around this forum, I'm pretty sure they got a few purchases). I will definitely stop playing any Disney game. Until ET returns.


----------



## figment_jii

I wonder if the holiday/special events were kind of an indication of the game's future.  Based on the level of frustration that folks on this forum expressed about how hard it was to progress without spending money, I am tempted to think that they were getting more complaints and less revenue with each special event, which isn't a very promising business model.


----------



## TAS257

figment_jii said:


> I wonder if the holiday/special events were kind of an indication of the game's future.  Based on the level of frustration that folks on this forum expressed about how hard it was to progress without spending money, I am tempted to think that they were getting more complaints and less revenue with each special event, which isn't a very promising business model.


Yeah this^

I myself spent hundreds of $ on this game, and now for what??? It's pretty disappointing.


----------



## Lothlórien

oops


----------



## sapphirenian

Still hoping that Disney will suddenly retract their statement of closing down ET...


----------



## Princess Celestian

ToyotaGirl said:


> I started playing DMK as a replacement, but it's not quite the same... Has anyone heard of what Disney is doing next? They relaunched some lame Penguin game, but I can't find anything remotely close to ET. What is everyone else playing?



Try Castle Story. It's not a Disney game but it's very magical. ET was my favorite after that one. I have been playing it for 18 months and there are new timed adventures regularly. Of course they like for you to spend money too as all games do but it's all doable without real money. The forum is amazing and people gem ahead on events so that you know what's coming and can plan ahead. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## TerraRanomi

Princess Celestian said:


> Try Castle Story. It's not a Disney game but it's very magical. ET was my favorite after that one. I have been playing it for 18 months and there are new timed adventures regularly. Of course they like for you to spend money too as all games do but it's all doable without real money. The forum is amazing and people gem ahead on events so that you know what's coming and can plan ahead. Hope to see you all there!



Thought I recognized your username from somewhere! Yes, definitely try Castle Story. It's my favourite game for android.


----------



## TheBelleoftheBall

joleneai said:


> So did anyone actually finish any of the stories? I went as far as I could but stopped getting quests altogether. Beauty and the beast stopped at wolf mountain, I never thawed arendale and I don't quite remember where rapunzel stopped because I got crazy with all these diamonds and just went until it stopped giving me quests for her. Lame, Disney.



Rapunzel stops after she meets Maximus. I'm so bummed that they are getting rid of the app without at least letting us fully complete the stories


----------



## AppleWhite

Princess Celestian said:


> Try Castle Story. It's not a Disney game but it's very magical. ET was my favorite after that one. I have been playing it for 18 months and there are new timed adventures regularly. Of course they like for you to spend money too as all games do but it's all doable without real money. The forum is amazing and people gem ahead on events so that you know what's coming and can plan ahead. Hope to see you all there!


Thanks for suggesting the game. I just downloaded it and I love it so far!


----------



## Coastercrazed

You would think they could have just completed the tales and left it there.  I just got to the end and yea...not a single tale was fully finished (although I think Rapunzel was the furthest along).  It's really low of them to do this.


----------



## MrsPottts

Coastercrazed said:


> You would think they could have just completed the tales and left it there.  I just got to the end and yea...not a single tale was fully finished (although I think Rapunzel was the furthest along).  It's really low of them to do this.


Yeah, makes me wonder how long they've been planning this? The last update was a few months ago right, so I thought they would just throw on whatever storyline quests they'd worked on but there's nothing new. I know I could be wrong it just seems dodgy that they told me they were working on a save feature and stuff a week before they announced the game was closing


----------



## TAS257

Well down to our last week. It was a really fun game while it lasted, but I think I will be scarred from getting into new games financially in the future. Thanks Disney!!!

I haven't brought myself to open the app for the whole month


----------



## Katy D

Took some screenshots for keepsake but going to miss the animations, the music, and all the potential it could've become...

Also they forgot to make the Jasmine event items available which was a bummer


----------



## Haruka

It's gone.    Took some snaps last night for the memories but I'll miss it.


----------

